# Holbrook Shawl KAL



## stevieland

Welcome to the Holbrook Shawl KAL!!!!! We are going to have a lot of fun knitting the Holbrook shawl together. There are lots of new skills to be learned on this one!

Holbrook is a top-down, semi-circular lace shawl with a lovely, wide knitted-on border that was designed to be knitted in fingering weight yarn, although the design is suitable for lace weight as well.

The Holbrook pattern is both charted (with the big, easy-to-read charts you all have come to know and love!) and written. So what this means is that anyone with a mind to can knit this shawl pattern, even those of you who have not yet learned to embrace charts!

This is an excellent pattern for those of you who have not worked a knitted-on border or done knitted lace with patterning on both sides. The pattern contains very clear instructions on how to do both, but it is my hope that the KAL will be motivation to step into some uncharted waters for some of you.

*Blocked Size*: Pattern size is blocked to 66 x 26. The blue shawl pictured relaxed after a couple of weeks to 64 x 24. Holbrook is easy to make larger or smaller by adding repeats of a 6-row chart.

*Yardage required*: The blue shawl pictured used 650 yards of fingering weight on US #5 (3.75mm) needles. Some test knitters used up to 700 yards on the same needle size. For those of you wishing to make a shawl larger than the pattern size: If using two average-sized skeins (400-450 yds) of sock/fingering yarn, you could probably increase the size up to about 70 across the top--but this would really depend on your yarn, gauge and needle size.

Test knitters that used lace weight achieved a similar size using 630-700 yards of lace weight on smaller needles and knitting more repeats of the main chart.

*How to get the pattern*: The pattern is $6, and is available by either:

1) Purchasing it on the Craftsy.com website for immediate download, which is the quickest way to get the pattern. At the bottom left of this post (right above where it says Reply), you will see a link to my Craftsy store where the pattern may be purchased via PayPal.

1) PMing me here with Holbrook Shawl Pattern in the subject and providing your email address in the body of the PM. (Please do not post your email address directly on this topic for your security.) I will then generate a PayPal money request, Pay Pal will email you, you can pay them with or without a PayPal account, they tell me you paid, and I email you the pattern.

Please feel free to PM me if you have further questions about the pattern or the KAL.

Here are a few pics of Holbrook:


----------



## aknitter

Set me up Dee!!! LOL if you can stand it.

Anita


----------



## britgirl

Glad I finally found this, as searching the past half an hour or so. You know I will be stopping in here from time to time.

Sue


----------



## roed2er

just downloaded and printed my pattern -- now to get to the yarn store this weekend! Debi


----------



## weezacat

Thanks! I have downloaded and printed my pattern. I am using Madelinrtosh Merino Light in baltic. I have been very pleased with my Ashton and Alexandra. Thanks again for a beautiful design.


----------



## Deeknits

Count me in! I've got 2 weeks until my wrist surgery, surely I can at least get a good start.

WOW...I just really notice the edge of this pattern...very pretty!

You've done it again, GF!


----------



## Dreamfli

Mine is downloaded, woohoo and on the needles. Didn't want withdrawl setting in now did we. (bad news frogged twice) once I didn't read the directions, naughty me, second time because I was doing M1L wrong.

I don't know how to post the deal to get to a YOU Tube feed, but the name of it is Make One (M1, M1L, M1R) Great instructions if your not sure of this stitch.


----------



## umozabeads

Finally made it to chart 6 on Nadira, but I have got this one now and I am going to use some of that Chinese cashmere in a cobalt blue. Haven't been able to figure out needle gauge, so I guess it's swatch time! Thanks so much Dee! Umoza


----------



## CathyAnn

I'm ready to start now too! Thank you Dee for such an exquisite design! I'm in heaven! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Quincy's Mom

Count me in also. Will get yarn tomorrow. Probably a fingering weight Malabrigo. I just love that yarn!


----------



## Dreamfli

Dee you forgot to put in the Ravelry blurb on how to buy. That is where I got mine to make sure it went in with the rest of my library.


----------



## daralene

This will be my first KAL. I have the pattern and will get the yarn. I guess we meet at this spot for the KAL?

Looking forward to this.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego

Thanks Dee!!!!! I just downloaded my Holbrook Shawl pattern. It is gorgeous!!!!! Thanks again! ;0)


----------



## marilynnej

Thank you Dee! Your blue Holbrook looks gorgeous! Another fantastic pattern!  I can't wait to get home work and get started!


----------



## CathyAnn

daralene said:


> This will be my first KAL. I have the pattern and will get the yarn. I guess we meet at this spot for the KAL?
> 
> Looking forward to this.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli

One nice thing about D's KALs there is usually someone here night or day if you run into a snag. Love these designs.


----------



## Carolannknits

I have a yarn question, I have in my stash some sock yarn that is 75% new wool, 25% bamboo which is by Skacel Trekking pro natura fingering wt that I would like to use for Holbrook. What do you think?


----------



## stevieland

Carolannknits said:


> I have a yarn question, I have in my stash some sock yarn that is 75% new wool, 25% bamboo which is by Skacel Trekking pro natura fingering wt that I would like to use for Holbrook. What do you think?


I think that is going to be beautiful. Go for it!


----------



## Carolannknits

stevieland said:


> Carolannknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a yarn question, I have in my stash some sock yarn that is 75% new wool, 25% bamboo which is by Skacel Trekking pro natura fingering wt that I would like to use for Holbrook. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is going to be beautiful. Go for it!
Click to expand...

Thanks Dee
This is going to be a fun knit, new challenges and lots of help. The color of my yarn is called brown heather, a pretty honey brown. Should go with everything.


----------



## CrochetyLady

Ok, I'm all set to start but first, I have 100% silk in lace weight, is this going to work and if so can someone suggest a needle size?


----------



## stevieland

CrochetyLady said:


> Ok, I'm all set to start but first, I have 100% silk in lace weight, is this going to work and if so can someone suggest a needle size?


That will work. Have you used all silk before? It is a bit harder to work with, but will block and drape beautifully. I

I'd go with a US 3 or 4 myself, depends on the weight.Can you tell me the yardage and weight? Are you a loose, tight or average knitter?


----------



## CrochetyLady

stevieland said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm all set to start but first, I have 100% silk in lace weight, is this going to work and if so can someone suggest a needle size?
> 
> 
> 
> That will work. Have you used all silk before? It is a bit harder to work with, but will block and drape beautifully. I
> 
> I'd go with a US 3 or 4 myself, depends on the weight.Can you tell me the yardage and weight? Are you a loose, tight or average knitter?
Click to expand...

I've only worked with silk/wool blends. This one is Silkindian Maharaja Silk Yarn from India, 800 yards, 100 grams. It is shades of light/med blues and purple variegated. I'm not an experienced lace knitter. I started knitting in Jan. and have done one shawlette, a lace scarf and am in the middle of a lace sweater. Can you tell I like a challenge?! I think I tend more to loose than tight knitting. I have recently started doing the Norwegian purl in order to get them tighter and more even with my knit stitches.


----------



## thegrape

Downloaded! Off to find yarn!!


----------



## 48barb

This my 1st KAL. I'm in counry Australia and am wondering what yarn would be Ok for me to use as I can't find the yarns mentioned by others. Would something about a three ply baby yarn be OK? Thanks


----------



## stevieland

CrochetyLady said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm all set to start but first, I have 100% silk in lace weight, is this going to work and if so can someone suggest a needle size?
> 
> 
> 
> That will work. Have you used all silk before? It is a bit harder to work with, but will block and drape beautifully. I
> 
> I'd go with a US 3 or 4 myself, depends on the weight.Can you tell me the yardage and weight? Are you a loose, tight or average knitter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only worked with silk/wool blends. This one is Silkindian Maharaja Silk Yarn from India, 800 yards, 100 grams. It is shades of light/med blues and purple variegated. I'm not an experienced lace knitter. I started knitting in Jan. and have done one shawlette, a lace scarf and am in the middle of a lace sweater. Can you tell I like a challenge?! I think I tend more to loose than tight knitting. I have recently started doing the Norwegian purl in order to get them tighter and more even with my knit stitches.
Click to expand...

Personally, on this pattern I would stay away from anything too variegated. If you have different shades of blue that were close, or a purple that is very close to the blue tones, you will be okay, but maybe do a test swatch first. Also, keep in mind that the variegation will change directions since the border is knitted at right angles to the body.


----------



## stevieland

48barb said:


> This my 1st KAL. I'm in counry Australia and am wondering what yarn would be Ok for me to use as I can't find the yarns mentioned by others. Would something about a three ply baby yarn be OK? Thanks


I think that UK and Australian knitters call fingering 4 ply, but there is some 3 ply also.

What is helpful to me is if you tell me the weight of a skein and the yardage at that weight. I can then advise a bit better regarding needle size and what not.


----------



## Pocahontas

I am looking forward to working with you girls again. I don't knit very fast so I will be here a while. Can't wait to see all the beautiful creations yet to come.


----------



## CrochetyLady

stevieland said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm all set to start but first, I have 100% silk in lace weight, is this going to work and if so can someone suggest a needle size?
> 
> 
> 
> That will work. Have you used all silk before? It is a bit harder to work with, but will block and drape beautifully. I
> 
> I'd go with a US 3 or 4 myself, depends on the weight.Can you tell me the yardage and weight? Are you a loose, tight or average knitter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only worked with silk/wool blends. This one is Silkindian Maharaja Silk Yarn from India, 800 yards, 100 grams. It is shades of light/med blues and purple variegated. I'm not an experienced lace knitter. I started knitting in Jan. and have done one shawlette, a lace scarf and am in the middle of a lace sweater. Can you tell I like a challenge?! I think I tend more to loose than tight knitting. I have recently started doing the Norwegian purl in order to get them tighter and more even with my knit stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, on this pattern I would stay away from anything too variegated. If you have different shades of blue that were close, or a purple that is very close to the blue tones, you will be okay, but maybe do a test swatch first. Also, keep in mind that the variegation will change directions since the border is knitted at right angles to the body.
Click to expand...

The shade changes are subtle but I'll take your advise and knit a test swatch. As for gauge, is that tested in stockinette? If so, then on size 3 needles I have 9 stitches to the inch instead of 4.5


----------



## stevieland

CrochetyLady said:


> The shade changes are subtle but I'll take your advise and knit a test swatch. As for gauge, is that tested in stockinette? If so, then on size 3 needles I have 9 stitches to the inch instead of 4.5


If they are subtle you will probably be fine.

If you are knitting lace weight, your gauge will not be the same as mine in fingering. Did you wet block your swatch and pin the heck out of it? Because whatever you will do to your shawl during the blocking process you want to do to a swatch. I block mine till you can hear the poor thing screaming! Your gauge will be smaller than 4.5 but not that much. You can always go up to a 4 if you like. And yep, gauge in stockinette.

It is more important that you get a knitted fabric that you like rather than worry too much about gauge if you have enough yarn. Which you do at 800 yards.


----------



## stevieland

Pocahontas said:


> I am looking forward to working with you girls again. I don't knit very fast so I will be here a while. Can't wait to see all the beautiful creations yet to come.


I am always so happy when you are around! YAY! There is no rush at all.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pocahontas said:


> I am looking forward to working with you girls again. I don't knit very fast so I will be here a while. Can't wait to see all the beautiful creations yet to come.


I'm fairly slow too, so we'll be slow together!


----------



## daralene

CathyAnn said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my first KAL. I have the pattern and will get the yarn. I guess we meet at this spot for the KAL?
> 
> Looking forward to this.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks CathyAnn....Look foward to KAL knitting with you.:thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake

This is really really mean of you all. Have at least 10 projects to do and you show me that?!!!!!!!!!!

Might have to look in my closet to see if I have any yarn, this is too beautiful to pass up


----------



## 48barb

Thanks, Dee. 4ply sounds fine, I should be able to find some on the net. Is wool OK or would a wool blend be better? I don't like cotton or pure acrylics, and can't affort silk or the top brands. Thanks. 
Barb



stevieland said:


> 48barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This my 1st KAL. I'm in counry Australia and am wondering what yarn would be Ok for me to use as I can't find the yarns mentioned by others. Would something about a three ply baby yarn be OK? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I think that UK and Australian knitters call fingering 4 ply, but there is some 3 ply also.
> 
> What is helpful to me is if you tell me the weight of a skein and the yardage at that weight. I can then advise a bit better regarding needle size and what not.
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

Wool blend is fine.... if it is blended with a synthetic like nylon or acrylic, wool content will work best at 75% or so.


----------



## 48barb

Thanks Dee. I'm off to hunt some yarn now.


stevieland said:


> Wool blend is fine.... if it is blended with a synthetic like nylon or acrylic, wool content will work best at 75% or so.


----------



## Dreamfli

At 5:30 this morning I was up and knitting. To tell you how seriously addicted I am, I resent my commute to work, (20 steps out my front door to my office.) I really would like to call in sick for the rest of the week so I can knit. Luckily my boss (me) wont fire me for knitting at work.


----------



## Debiknit

If I want to make this thicker and heavier and larger for winter. How would I do this? Larger or smaller needles.
Sport or worsted weight yarn. I have asked this question in different ways before on other topics. I live in Maine. It 
gets cold here in the winter. Please advise.


----------



## britgirl

Here is the Holbrook that I test knitted recently for Dee. I used Valley Yarns Huntingdon fingering, Grape colourway. I knit on size 3.25 mm (US 3) needles and used approximately 672 yards. It blocked out to 66" x 25". It was knit according to the pattern.

It was a pleasure to knit and I enjoyed learning how to do a knitted on border. I made it as a gift for my aunt and loved it so much that I am currently making one in laceweight for myself. I have increased the number of repeats of the main body chart to compensate for the finer yarn and smaller needles. 

I want to thank Dee for this wonderful design. I think it is going to be a classic!
Sue


----------



## Dreamfli

Brit girl. That is a very beautiful shawl. I bet she loves it!


----------



## lovethelake

I am sorry, you need more practice. Therefore to be a helpful person I will accept another "practice" one, just so that yours is perfect..


----------



## Debiknit

Wow,Sue, beautiful shawl. I really like this one. You did a great job on it..


----------



## Pocahontas

Thanks Britgirl for showing your beautiful shawl. Love, Love, Love the way it drapes.

Dee, I especially love the coverage that the stockinette provides while being worn.


----------



## daralene

britgirl said:


> Here is the Holbrook that I test knitted recently for Dee. I used Valley Yarns Huntingdon fingering, Grape colourway. I knit on size 3.25 mm (US 3) needles and used approximately 672 yards. It blocked out to 66" x 25". It was knit according to the pattern.
> 
> It was a pleasure to knit and I enjoyed learning how to do a knitted on border. I made it as a gift for my aunt and loved it so much that I am currently making one in laceweight for myself. I have increased the number of repeats of the main body chart to compensate for the finer yarn and smaller needles.
> 
> I want to thank Dee for this wonderful design. I think it is going to be a classic!
> Sue


So beautiful. How pleased your aunt will be with this beauty. Look forward to photos of the laceweight one for yourself. Gorgeous knitting and lady. Could you please tell me what length needles did you use?? I'm thinking circular and as long as they come?


----------



## Sandiego

Britgirl, it is fabulous!!!! I am sure your aunt will love it!!!! I just ordered my yarn. I can't start until next week. Your knitting and blocking is always to perfection! Beautiful!!! ;0)


----------



## retirednelda

wow, super fantastic shawl, you do fantabulous knitting!!! and the color is so refined and ladylike, I am sure she will love it!!!


----------



## britgirl

daralene said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Holbrook that I test knitted recently for Dee. I used Valley Yarns Huntingdon fingering, Grape colourway. I knit on size 3.25 mm (US 3) needles and used approximately 672 yards. It blocked out to 66" x 25". It was knit according to the pattern.
> 
> It was a pleasure to knit and I enjoyed learning how to do a knitted on border. I made it as a gift for my aunt and loved it so much that I am currently making one in laceweight for myself. I have increased the number of repeats of the main body chart to compensate for the finer yarn and smaller needles.
> 
> I want to thank Dee for this wonderful design. I think it is going to be a classic!
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful. How pleased your aunt will be with this beauty. Look forward to photos of the laceweight one for yourself. Gorgeous knitting and lady. Could you please tell me what length needles did you use?? I'm thinking circular and as long as they come?
Click to expand...

 Thank you. I used 32" circulars.

Sue


----------



## Arwin

downloaded today (along with Huggable Bear, just so i can have it whenever i have an extra minute or so!! ha like that is going to happen!)
anyway, i'm excited to be in this KAL, but i do knit quite slow, i believe that someone already said that for herself, but now i am in 2 KAL, yikes,
Looking forward to this, now to go get yarn!!!!!
arwin


----------



## Dreamfli

Debiknit said:


> If I want to make this thicker and heavier and larger for winter. How would I do this? Larger or smaller needles.
> Sport or worsted weight yarn. I have asked this question in different ways before on other topics. I live in Maine. It
> gets cold here in the winter. Please advise.


I worked this up this morning to see what it would look like in Worsted weight. This is Red Heart worsted on size 8 needles. I think that 10 would work better thats US size.


----------



## Arwin

oh yes i would love to be able to do this in a heavier weight as well, its cold here in Manitoba!!


----------



## britgirl

Further to my previous post, I am posting a pic showing the current Holbrook I am working on. This is after 3 repeats of the main border pattern, giving an idea of how it looks on the needles as you work the border. I know I didn't know what to expect the first time I did it. It is very satisfying as you progress along the border and see the shawl coming together, literally.

Sue


----------



## Dreamfli

britgirl said:


> Further to my previous post, I am posting a pic showing the current Holbrook I am working on. This is after 3 repeats of the main border pattern, giving an idea of how it looks on the needles as you work the border. I know I didn't know what to expect the first time I did it. It is very satisfying as you progress along the border and see the shawl coming together.
> 
> Sue


thank you for that, for the life of me I could not picture how that is done.


----------



## stevieland

Sue, you know I love your Holbrook! I saw it when it was just a baby. It is just perfect. That color is so sophisticated and elegant. Thanks for posting the pic of you wearing it to show it on a real person! You and the shawl look fabulous!

P.S. Also, thanks for posting the pic of the border.... I'm sure that will be very helpful to everyone.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further to my previous post, I am posting a pic showing the current Holbrook I am working on. This is after 3 repeats of the main border pattern, giving an idea of how it looks on the needles as you work the border. I know I didn't know what to expect the first time I did it. It is very satisfying as you progress along the border and see the shawl coming together.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for that, for the life of me I could not picture how that is done.
Click to expand...

If anyone needs more detail than Sue's picture, I want to direct you all to click on that link on page 3 under "How the border is attached." That will go into a lot of detail with good pics on how to do this in steps.


----------



## stevieland

Debiknit said:


> If I want to make this thicker and heavier and larger for winter. How would I do this? Larger or smaller needles.
> Sport or worsted weight yarn. I have asked this question in different ways before on other topics. I live in Maine. It
> gets cold here in the winter. Please advise.


With any lace, you do want a bit of drape, so it is always advisable to go to larger needles than is listed on the yarn packaging. You don't want a dense, sweater like stockinette, you want a nice flowing but still warm stockinette. So by all means go to a heavier yarn, but keep in mind that you will want to go bigger in the needles. For lace.


----------



## Dreamfli

I have a question, how do you keep your tension so neat? My lace work looks great but the plain ol stockinette stitches I can tell something is off.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> I have a question, how do you keep your tension so neat? My lace work looks great but the plain ol stockinette stitches I can tell something is off.


Your stockinette looks perfect in the swatches to me. Do you notice it even after you block? Can you be more specific?

If I see any stitches that are wonky or bigger looking, I tug at them and redistribute the tension personally. I do that quite a bit.


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question, how do you keep your tension so neat? My lace work looks great but the plain ol stockinette stitches I can tell something is off.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stockinette looks perfect in the swatches to me. Do you notice it even after you block? Can you be more specific?
> 
> If I see any stitches that are wonky or bigger looking, I tug at them and redistribute the tension personally. I do that quite a bit.
Click to expand...

Seems to stretch out like its supposed to and evens out. (looking at the Ashton on the wall and they all seem fine. Maybe it's just me being hyper critical.


----------



## Debiknit

Thank you Dreamfli and Dee for your hints on thicker yarn for the shawls. Will play around with different weights and needle sizes and see what comes out. About how many needle sizes up from recommended on yarn ball do you go for lace?


----------



## CathyAnn

Sue, your Holbrook is gorgeous! Your aunt is very fortunate! :thumbup: 

About going up to larger size needles, personally, I would go up two sizes from what the yarn label states and knit a swatch to see if I like it, and the swatch should be washed and blocked! 

Much depends on how tight or loose I knit. If I knit tightly, I'd go to a bigger size needle, and if I knit more loosely, not so much. As Dee indicated, consideration must be given to the proposed yarn. If I use Red Heart Supersaver, for example, some of it is fairly stiff, and I want the shawl to drape nicely, so would need even bigger needles. I know this is an extreme example, but you'll just have to experiment until you get the combination that you like. 

If the yarn is acrylic, you will most likely to have to steam the heck out of it ("kill it" ) to see how it will drape.


----------



## umozabeads

First of all, Sue a most beautiful shawl! Second, It seems that my left wrist has frozen a bit from RA and for the life of me I can't pick up the stitches with the left needle. I was wondering if it would be okay to pick it up with the right and then transfer to the left? Third, do you do the charts 1-3 and then work the border? Thanks, Umoza


----------



## lovethelake

Okay, I do not want to sound like a snob (but I am a yarn snob). I have some mink yarn, what do you think of using that?


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> First of all, Sue a most beautiful shawl! Second, It seems that my left wrist has frozen a bit from RA and for the life of me I can't pick up the stitches with the left needle. I was wondering if it would be okay to pick it up with the right and then transfer to the left? Third, do you do the charts 1-3 and then work the border? Thanks, Umoza


Absolutely. However you can get it done is just fine! Just make sure that you orient them the same way on the needle, ie don't twist them. So the right leg should be in front of the needle.


----------



## britgirl

umozabeads said:


> First of all, Sue a most beautiful shawl! Second, It seems that my left wrist has frozen a bit from RA and for the life of me I can't pick up the stitches with the left needle. I was wondering if it would be okay to pick it up with the right and then transfer to the left? Third, do you do the charts 1-3 and then work the border? Thanks, Umoza


Thanks. I'm not sure exactly which stitches you are talking about picking up with the left needle? Yes, you work body charts 1-3, then have to go to the setup rows for border chart 1, which are on page 6 of instruction, before proceeding to the border.

Sue


----------



## DanaKay

Something to ponder:
More dense fabric doesn't necessarily equate to warmer. The loft in the yarn can well be a determining factor in warmth. 
I would swatch, starting with a #10 and 11 US needle size, at least, if I were using worsted (#4) weight yarn. 
Even so blocking is essential in my opinion. You will end up with a much more professional, polish look to your shawl and the warmth you desire.

I finished a shawl(crochet) for my cousin that my Aunt was making when she passed. She was making it in Lion Brand Fisherman wool. It's a 3 ply wool. That shawl was circular, huge and really heavy when finished. Cost over $25.00 dollars to send to Montana! The pattern called for a 2 ply lace weight yarn. 
I have no idea how my cousin is able to wear it! Too large to wear not folded and folded in half is more like wearing the whole darn herd of sheep! Still she cherishes it as it was the last item her Mother was making for her.

From that experience, I am sure that you will most definitely want to swatch and block your swatch to see what you will be getting from your needle size and yarn. Then you will be better able to determine how many repeats of the body pattern you will need to obtain the size you need.


----------



## umozabeads

Thanks Dee and Sue! Umoza


----------



## Debiknit

Thanks all for the advice. Sometimes I just can't teach myself what I want to know. Thanks again.


----------



## budasha

I purchased by paypal but haven't been able to download yet. Message says it's in my cart but the only thing I see is the pattern description - not the actual pattern. Have I done something wrong?


----------



## lovethelake

I think your payment did not go through. Check your paypal account to see if you paid it


----------



## budasha

lovethelake said:


> I think your payment did not go through. Check your paypal account to see if you paid it


That's what happened - I've got it now - thanks.


----------



## nanciann

britgirl said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, Sue a most beautiful shawl! Second, It seems that my left wrist has frozen a bit from RA and for the life of me I can't pick up the stitches with the left needle. I was wondering if it would be okay to pick it up with the right and then transfer to the left? Third, do you do the charts 1-3 and then work the border? Thanks, Umoza
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm not sure exactly which stitches you are talking about picking up with the left needle? Yes, you work body charts 1-3, then have to go to the setup rows for border chart 1, which are on page 6 of instruction, before proceeding to the border.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

I believe she is referring to the M1L and M1R....Where you use the left hand needle to pick up the stitch ... either from the front or the back.


----------



## cdninswe

Love Love Love the shawl Sue - It looks great on you and such a brilliant colour!!!



britgirl said:


> Here is the Holbrook that I test knitted recently for Dee. I used Valley Yarns Huntingdon fingering, Grape colourway. I knit on size 3.25 mm (US 3) needles and used approximately 672 yards. It blocked out to 66" x 25". It was knit according to the pattern.
> 
> It was a pleasure to knit and I enjoyed learning how to do a knitted on border. I made it as a gift for my aunt and loved it so much that I am currently making one in laceweight for myself. I have increased the number of repeats of the main body chart to compensate for the finer yarn and smaller needles.
> 
> I want to thank Dee for this wonderful design. I think it is going to be a classic!
> Sue


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, I really drew a blank on that! I guess I have been using my right hand needle for those, just seemed easier.

Sue


nanciann said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, Sue a most beautiful shawl! Second, It seems that my left wrist has frozen a bit from RA and for the life of me I can't pick up the stitches with the left needle. I was wondering if it would be okay to pick it up with the right and then transfer to the left? Third, do you do the charts 1-3 and then work the border? Thanks, Umoza
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm not sure exactly which stitches you are talking about picking up with the left needle? Yes, you work body charts 1-3, then have to go to the setup rows for border chart 1, which are on page 6 of instruction, before proceeding to the border.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe she is referring to the M1L and M1R....Where you use the left hand needle to pick up the stitch ... either from the front or the back.
Click to expand...


----------



## marilynnej

Absolutely beautiful shawl Sue :-D :-D :-D As well as the model. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Dreamfli

just a quick pic update, the blue is now the same number of rows as the red. about 1/2 again bigger than the red.


----------



## CathyAnn

This will be VERY interesting to see how they both compare completed.


----------



## Pocahontas

Dreamfli, a picture is indeed worth a thousand words. You will have two beautiful shawls. I am so impressed.


----------



## Anita H

Well, the pattern is downloaded and printed and I am actually scared but will do my best to knit this gorgeous shawl. I am not all that experienced at knitting lace and am not a very speedy knitter so I will likely be a pest for a long time. After DH is safely in bed, I will stash dive and see what I can come up with for yarn to use. This will be the most involved project I have attempted..YIKES!! Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## CathyAnn

Anita, many of us are slow knitters, and should you have a problem/question on the Holbrook, just ask on this KAL, and you are likely to have an answer very soon!


----------



## Anita H

Thank you. That is why I decided to join the KAL so I could get help when I run into a problem. I haven't used many charts but between the written instruction and the charts, hopefully I will better understand using charts. I really am looking forward to this, wouldn't you know that DH is staying up later than normal,



CathyAnn said:


> Anita, many of us are slow knitters, and should you have a problem/question on the Holbrook, just ask on this KAL, and you are likely to have an answer very soon!


----------



## YorkieMama

umozabeads said:


> First of all, Sue a most beautiful shawl! Second, It seems that my left wrist has frozen a bit from RA and for the life of me I can't pick up the stitches with the left needle. I was wondering if it would be okay to pick it up with the right and then transfer to the left? Third, do you do the charts 1-3 and then work the border? Thanks, Umoza


Umoza, I have "Issues" with my left arm and hand so I usually pick up stitches with my right needle, place them on the left needle, make sure that they are oriented correctly and knit on. 
Those of us with "Issues" need to be creative in developing techniques that compensate for our challenges. IMHO, as long as we get the correct end result, it really doesn't matter how we do things, we each have to find ways to work around our challenge. Good Luck with your "experiments" and Knit On!


----------



## YorkieMama

This shawl is just sooooo gorgeous!!! I ordered my pattern from Dee tonight and my yarn was ordered last week when Dee first posted the pictures. The shop says that my yarn is in the "cue" so I have no idea when it will arrive. If it doesn't arrive in the next two weeks I will have to do some stash diving to see what I can come up with. I do have some chocolate cherry merino/bamboo/nylon that might be really nice in this pattern. Hmmmm................


----------



## Anita H

I found the yarn I would like to use. It is Colourmart cashmere in the color Fire. I forgot I had it but I think it will be beautiful knitted up in the Holbrook. I guess I will get busy and try to cast on tonight.


----------



## Dreamfli

2:10 am cst Holbrook #1 trending on craftsy! Elizabeth 19 Wilshire 20


----------



## Debiknit

Thanks for the pic update, Dreamfli. I think I will jump outside the box and try the Holbrook with sports or worsted
weight yarn. I like the looks of the blue one. Thank you for
going thru all this for me. Really appreciate it.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3

I have some Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino (purchased here). Is that yarn fine enough for this shawl? Never tried anything quite so intricate before. What a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Dreamfli

Debiknit said:


> Thanks for the pic update, Dreamfli. I think I will jump outside the box and try the Holbrook with sports or worsted
> weight yarn. I like the looks of the blue one. Thank you for
> going thru all this for me. Really appreciate it.


No problem, I wanted to know too. I have family that lives in the cold climate pretty shawls end up not being worn if too light. Plus I have 400 plus skeins of worsted I need to use up. Lol. (all free I couldn't pass it up)


----------



## leslie41447

Just downloaded this... its beautiful!


----------



## notenuftime

Have had the yarn for two weeks and now have the pattern! Clean or wind yarn? Dishes or knit? So many shawl so little time!


----------



## budasha

YorkieMama said:


> This shawl is just sooooo gorgeous!!! I ordered my pattern from Dee tonight and my yarn was ordered last week when Dee first posted the pictures. The shop says that my yarn is in the "cue" so I have no idea when it will arrive. If it doesn't arrive in the next two weeks I will have to do some stash diving to see what I can come up with. I do have some chocolate cherry merino/bamboo/nylon that might be really nice in this pattern. Hmmmm................


I'm in the cue too so I don't know when mine will arrive. I don't think I have anything suitable in my stash so I'm kinda up the creek.


----------



## AlderRose

Sue, Your shawl is beautiful. ... as always. 

Dreamfli, great idea to knit two at a time but with different yarns. You have given us all an idea of how the different weights of yarn work up... and added proof that Miss Holbrook looks good in a variety of yarns.


----------



## AlderRose

Here is my lace version of the Holbrook Shawl. I used a US #3 needle and Knit Picks 70% Baby Alpaca/30% Silk lace weight. Main Body Chart 2 was repeated 3 more times than the pattern suggests. Blocked, the shawl measured 68 x 24. 

Try as I might, my camera just wouldn't capture how light and airy the shawl ended up being. It really was just a whisp of a thing.


----------



## roed2er

Pacific Rose -- That is just the most beautiful shawl! What was the colorway you used; I love it. Debi


----------



## AlderRose

roed2er said:


> Pacific Rose -- That is just the most beautiful shawl! What was the colorway you used; I love it. Debi


It is Blue Bell and is a discontinued colorway, unfortunately. I really liked it. They have one called "dusk" that is really close, but I can't remember if it is lace or fingering weight.


----------



## roed2er

Dee - what have you done to me?!?! I can't wait to get back to work on your shawls (have two on the needles; the Nadira and Glenallen) and already have the yarn & pattern for the Holbrook. But instead, I HAVE to finish the Plymouth Wedding shawl for my future DIL. I am using the Paton's lace as their ivory colorway was dead-on with the wedding gown and it does have a nice halo for a warm cozy piece -- perfect for a December wedding. 

Anyway - back to my oint. Prior to doing shawls with Dee's patterns, I only knitted from written directions and was scared to death of charts. Now here I am - six 6 inches into the shawl and I just took the time to chart out all the written directions. I took some graph paper and using the abreviations I am used to from Dee's charts, worked it all out. Then I taped my paper to an index card and laminated it. Now, I can mark my spot in the pattern with tape without worrying about ripping the pattern or even write notes with a dry erase marker. So much easier to knit and I am super excited! Thanks for challenging me and pushing me up the learning curve. Debi


----------



## AlderRose

roed2er said:


> Now here I am - six 6 inches into the shawl and I just took the time to chart out all the written directions. I took some graph paper and using the abreviations I am used to from Dee's charts, worked it all out. Then I taped my paper to an index card and laminated it. Now, I can mark my spot in the pattern with tape without worrying about ripping the pattern or even write notes with a dry erase marker. So much easier to knit and I am super excited! Thanks for challenging me and pushing me up the learning curve. Debi


Wait, Wait, Wait.... has anyone suggested laminating the patterns before? What a great idea.

Dee has spoiled us for good, hasn't she, Debi.


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> roed2er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now here I am - six 6 inches into the shawl and I just took the time to chart out all the written directions. I took some graph paper and using the abreviations I am used to from Dee's charts, worked it all out. Then I taped my paper to an index card and laminated it. Now, I can mark my spot in the pattern with tape without worrying about ripping the pattern or even write notes with a dry erase marker. So much easier to knit and I am super excited! Thanks for challenging me and pushing me up the learning curve. Debi
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, Wait, Wait.... has anyone suggested laminating the patterns before? What a great idea.
> 
> Dee has spoiled us for good, hasn't she, Debi.
Click to expand...

I use Knit Companion on my Ipad. Best 10 bucks I have spent in a long time. It never looses its place unless i forget to bump the up arrow on the pattern. I don't know how I ever did any patterns before. No wonder I never finished anything I started. I have been married to this husband over 20 years and he is just amazed that I picked up and ran with the knitting like I have (in 20 years I hadn't knitted)


----------



## Dreamfli

On another note I watched that Tutorial about the knitted on border! Wow did that make it easy to understand. I am actually looking forward to working on it now.


----------



## AlderRose

It is really interesting how we all use different ways to help us knit. I have every pattern I can get entered on my computer, but I have to knit from a paper copy that can be marked and mutilated as needed. 

We will be celebrating 25 years next summer. I got a dud the first time around, but this one is definitely a keeper. Poor guy has to deal with knitting related stuff everywhere. I don't think he'd be surprised to find remnants of yarn in his food.


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> It is really interesting how we all use different ways to help us knit. I have every pattern I can get entered on my computer, but I have to knit from a paper copy that can be marked and mutilated as needed.
> 
> We will be celebrating 25 years next summer. I got a dud the first time around, but this one is definitely a keeper. Poor guy has to deal with knitting related stuff everywhere. I don't think he'd be surprised to find remnants of yarn in his food.


Mine said yesterday that he wouldn't be surprised to see his spaghetti in new patterns!


----------



## User5935

I am planning to purchase the pattern as soon as I finish eating lunch. I already spent an hour or so looking through craftsy patterns!


----------



## AlderRose

What a good idea! I wonder if a person could knit with freshly cooked and cooled spaghetti?

Mine had never touched a sheep until he met me. The lamb in my avitar is his first sheep. He rescued it, fed it at night, and took it to work with him in a laundry basket. She's now nine years old and is still just as attached to him as she was when she still lived in the house with us. It's fun watching him fuss over her... still.


----------



## daralene

The site given on you tube for the garter tab is no longer available. I'm wondering if there is one that is still available that is preferred :?: :?:
Never Mind!!!! I went in on the download and copied the link and now I got it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose

daralene said:


> The site given on you tube for the garter tab is no longer available. I'm wondering if there is one that is still available that is preferred :?: :?:


Have you tried just following the directions in the pattern? Dee walks you thru it step by step. What weight yarn are you using?


----------



## CathyAnn

daralene said:


> The site given on you tube for the garter tab is no longer available. I'm wondering if there is one that is still available that is preferred :?: :?:
> Never Mind!!!! I went in on the download and copied the link and now I got it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What I did was look at many of the videos until I found one that made the process clear to me. There are other good ones.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose, your Holbrook is exquisite -- words are inadequate. It's perfection! I just hope mine can even come close!


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The site given on you tube for the garter tab is no longer available. I'm wondering if there is one that is still available that is preferred :?: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried just following the directions in the pattern? Dee walks you thru it step by step. What weight yarn are you using?
Click to expand...

May be like me and have to see how its done. I had a hard time picturing how it was done till I watched the vid.


----------



## CathyAnn

I just want to comment on gaining warmth from shawls. My Glenallen was knit with Zephyr lace weight yarn, is extremely lightweight, and I have found, adds almost no warmth to my shoulders. My Nadira, which was knit with Madelinetosh Tosh Lace, has more substance and does add warmth. I find, generally speaking, from wearing my various shawls, the heavier the yarn, the more wool, the more warmth, that the only one that will keep me warm outside in Winter (no wind chill) is my 1897 Danish shawl (vintage pattern) that was knit in 100% wool, DK weight - no lace except in the borders, and that shawl is designed to wrap around the front and tie in the back.


----------



## umozabeads

Pacific Rose: Marvelously delicious shawl! Umoza


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> I just want to comment on gaining warmth from shawls. My Glenallen was knit with Zephyr lace weight yarn, is extremely lightweight, and I have found, adds almost no warmth to my shoulders. My Nadira, which was knit with Madelinetosh Tosh Lace, has more substance and does add warmth. I find, generally speaking, from wearing my various shawls, the heavier the yarn, the more wool, the more warmth, that the only one that will keep me warm outside in Winter (no wind chill) is my 1897 Danish shawl (vintage pattern) that was knit in 100% wool, DK weight - no lace except in the borders, and that shawl is designed to wrap around the front and tie in the back.


If I may add a comment. As one who wears my lace shawls often, I find that even with lace weight yarn, they will add just enough warmth to, for example, keep a chill off in over air conditioned rooms, as well as in the winter in rooms that are a bit too chilly. Also, when it's neither hot nor cold outside, just a bit of a chill, a laceweight shawl may be just enough to add a bit more warmth but not too much.

But bunched up around your neck and used as a trendy looking scarf, a lace weight shawl will give you a lot of warmth, just like are regular scarf, but even more so than many, since you can drape part of then on your chest. I love using them like then when it starts to get really cold. They look great like that.


----------



## Dreamfli

Dee, I would like to ask a design question. On the garter borders would it be ok to do the slip the first stitch thing on it? I am doing that with the blue worsted weight and so far so good. Lots of stretch and looks more even than the regular knitting.


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Here is my lace version of the Holbrook Shawl. I used a US #3 needle and Knit Picks 70% Baby Alpaca/30% Silk lace weight. Main Body Chart 2 was repeated 3 more times than the pattern suggests. Blocked, the shawl measured 68 x 24.
> 
> Try as I might, my camera just wouldn't capture how light and airy the shawl ended up being. It really was just a whisp of a thing.


That turned out soooo beautifully! I'm glad you posted it so people could see what laceweight looked like if they were considering it. It really is so ethereal. Just stunning.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Dee, I would like to ask a design question. On the garter borders would it be ok to do the slip the first stitch thing on it? I am doing that with the blue worsted weight and so far so good. Lots of stretch and looks more even than the regular knitting.


You can certainly do that, but usually those slipped borders do not have quite the stretch of the non-slipped edge. That's why I don't do it myself. I find that I have too pay too much attention when I'm knitting to keep that slipped stitch large enough, and I am too lazy to be frank because I don't find the pay off worth it personally. Garter borders will look very neat once they are blocked. That is just an opinion, of course.

If your slipped edge is looking pretty right now, it may not be as stretchy as you think. But if you can keep it very loose, and this means that it will look sloppy on your knitting now, it should be fine.


----------



## nanciann

Dreamfli said:


> Dee, I would like to ask a design question. On the garter borders would it be ok to do the slip the first stitch thing on it? I am doing that with the blue worsted weight and so far so good. Lots of stretch and looks more even than the regular knitting.


I personally would not do that. That is usually done to tighten up the edge. This shawl will be blocked and you want some extra give in it to block properly.


----------



## marilynnej

Pacific Rose said:


> Here is my lace version of the Holbrook Shawl. I used a US #3 needle and Knit Picks 70% Baby Alpaca/30% Silk lace weight. Main Body Chart 2 was repeated 3 more times than the pattern suggests. Blocked, the shawl measured 68 x 24.
> 
> Try as I might, my camera just wouldn't capture how light and airy the shawl ended up being. It really was just a whisp of a thing.


Oh my gosh! I think I am drooling. Pacific Rose your shawl is gorgeous. I just finished the 3rd repeat of chart 2. When I see one of these gorgeous shawls pictures posted, I have to concentrate really hard on mine because I get so excited that I am afraid that I will make a mistake ;-) :lol:


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose, I think your shawl is lovely. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, I would like to ask a design question. On the garter borders would it be ok to do the slip the first stitch thing on it? I am doing that with the blue worsted weight and so far so good. Lots of stretch and looks more even than the regular knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> You can certainly do that, but usually those slipped borders do not have quite the stretch of the non-slipped edge. That's why I don't do it myself. I find that I have too pay too much attention when I'm knitting to keep that slipped stitch large enough, and I am too lazy to be frank because I don't find the pay off worth it personally. Garter borders will look very neat once they are blocked. That is just an opinion, of course.
> 
> If your slipped edge is looking pretty right now, it may not be as stretchy as you think. But if you can keep it very loose, and this means that it will look sloppy on your knitting now, it should be fine.
Click to expand...

I think that what I am going to do is knit a few more repeats and try the borders on it and see how it goes. If nothing else it will make a pretty cape type thing for a child. Or rip it all out and try again. I have plenty of time to do it so why not.

One thing I do agree on though it needs bigger needles than 8's. I think 10 or 10 1/2 would of been a better fit.


----------



## KNITBUDDY

Thank you Dee, will be ordering it soon. Have finished the Ashton and now working on the Elizabeth. Ashton was my first time doing lace and your patterns are so easy to follow.


----------



## DanaKay

I haven't finished my 1897 shawl, but would agree that it is designed to be worn in the cold climates, As Cathy Ann can attest to, her's being finished.

I find that my lace shawls do lend just enough warmth to ward off a chill in a too cool environment. The tighter twisted yarns can't be expected to give as much warmth as one not so tight, but they sure do give very nice stitch definition and keep a block nice. 
Also the lace itself can be a factor. More open the lace pattern, I would think the less warmth.

Holbrook, I am thinking will be warmer with its design.

Maybe the purpose of the shawl should be considered then when deciding on the yarn. So many nuances to think about!

The warmest lace shawl I have is Glenallen and it is made from Yak. I take an Ashton with me everytime I leave the house to shop. I take Alexandra to the dentist and doctor appointments I find they keep me comfortable.


----------



## lisarobison

I would like to join the KAL. Have never done one. I already bought the pattern. What next?


----------



## britgirl

That is such a beautiful colour, and you did a wonderful job on this shawl.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Here is my lace version of the Holbrook Shawl. I used a US #3 needle and Knit Picks 70% Baby Alpaca/30% Silk lace weight. Main Body Chart 2 was repeated 3 more times than the pattern suggests. Blocked, the shawl measured 68 x 24.
> 
> Try as I might, my camera just wouldn't capture how light and airy the shawl ended up being. It really was just a whisp of a thing.


----------



## umozabeads

lisarobison said:


> I would like to join the KAL. Have never done one. I already bought the pattern. What next?


Get some yarn and needles and start knitting! Good luck and happy knitting! Umoza PS: you can come here anytime to ask questions and get answers and in case no one in the room can help, you can always PM Dee.


----------



## Dreamfli

Lisa you are in! You will find lots of helpful knitters here. Someone will answer your questions most any time of the day or night.

Welcome and Happy Knitting.


----------



## CathyAnn

Thank you Dee and DanaKay for contributing to the subject of the warmth of shawls, which sure help me think about it more. The problem is thinking about it when picking out yarn! I always seem to go with my heart!


----------



## daralene

Thanks everyone!!! So great that you were here for me. I did find the one she gave the link for and it really helped and I watched some others too. Have never done this or even heard of it so I'm glad I had the visual.

Can you believe I spent about 1/2 an hour panicked as I couldn't find my yarn and needles and figured I would just have to drop out, but lo and behold. DH had moved the container I had it in last night and didn't know that was not to be moved. Yay!!! I'm back with the KAL :thumbup: 

Tomorrow I am going to the Fingerlakes for a Fiber Fair and taking lessons Sat. and Sun. I'm going to be a busy knitting lady now. Took a break for several months but now the creative spark is ready to burn. I love this shawl and can't wait to see it done.


----------



## britgirl

That's great. Glad too that you found your yarn and needles. Shame on your DH!

Enjoy your Fiber Fair and your lessons. Sounds like you are really fired up now.

Sue


daralene said:


> Thanks everyone!!! So great that you were here for me. I did find the one she gave the link for and it really helped and I watched some others too. Have never done this or even heard of it so I'm glad I had the visual.
> 
> Can you believe I spent about 1/2 an hour panicked as I couldn't find my yarn and needles and figured I would just have to drop out, but lo and behold. DH had moved the container I had it in last night and didn't know that was not to be moved. Yay!!! I'm back with the KAL :thumbup:
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to the Fingerlakes for a Fiber Fair and taking lessons Sat. and Sun. I'm going to be a busy knitting lady now. Took a break for several months but now the creative spark is ready to burn. I love this shawl and can't wait to see it done.


----------



## vlvanslyke

Wow Dee Holbrook is stunning. Lots of technique too. I've downloaded the pattern but Edwinia and MKAL on my needles now. Hope to catch up with all y'all. LOL

HAPPY STITCHINGS !!!


----------



## Pocahontas

Pacific Rose, you have created a beautiful piece of work. The lace weight and pale blue color is so delicate and charming.


----------



## budasha

Pacific Rose said:


> Here is my lace version of the Holbrook Shawl. I used a US #3 needle and Knit Picks 70% Baby Alpaca/30% Silk lace weight. Main Body Chart 2 was repeated 3 more times than the pattern suggests. Blocked, the shawl measured 68 x 24.
> 
> Try as I might, my camera just wouldn't capture how light and airy the shawl ended up being. It really was just a whisp of a thing.


Absolutely beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

daralene said:


> The site given on you tube for the garter tab is no longer available. I'm wondering if there is one that is still available that is preferred :?: :?:
> Never Mind!!!! I went in on the download and copied the link and now I got it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I just typed in garter tab and several good sites came up.


----------



## Murphy 41

Hi Dee, I would love to be part of the Holbrook Shawl KAL. I purchased my pattern and have my yarn. What a beautiful shawl!! Thanks


----------



## stevieland

budasha said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The site given on you tube for the garter tab is no longer available. I'm wondering if there is one that is still available that is preferred :?: :?:
> Never Mind!!!! I went in on the download and copied the link and now I got it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I just typed in garter tab and several good sites came up.
Click to expand...

The main thing about the way the garter tab is done on my patterns is I don't bother with the provisional cast on and unzipping and whatnot. For two stitches it is too darn much trouble. You can't see the difference anyway when it is blocked. That's why I link to that particular video, he does it that easier way.


----------



## daralene

stevieland said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The site given on you tube for the garter tab is no longer available. I'm wondering if there is one that is still available that is preferred :?: :?:
> Never Mind!!!! I went in on the download and copied the link and now I got it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I just typed in garter tab and several good sites came up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main thing about the way the garter tab is done on my patterns is I don't bother with the provisional cast on and unzipping and whatnot. For two stitches it is too darn much trouble. You can't see the difference anyway when it is blocked. That's why I link to that particular video, he does it that easier way.
Click to expand...

Thanks Dee. :thumbup: That helps a lot.


----------



## daralene

britgirl said:


> That's great. Glad too that you found your yarn and needles. Shame on your DH!
> 
> Enjoy your Fiber Fair and your lessons. Sounds like you are really fired up now.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!! So great that you were here for me. I did find the one she gave the link for and it really helped and I watched some others too. Have never done this or even heard of it so I'm glad I had the visual.
> 
> Can you believe I spent about 1/2 an hour panicked as I couldn't find my yarn and needles and figured I would just have to drop out, but lo and behold. DH had moved the container I had it in last night and didn't know that was not to be moved. Yay!!! I'm back with the KAL :thumbup:
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to the Fingerlakes for a Fiber Fair and taking lessons Sat. and Sun. I'm going to be a busy knitting lady now. Took a break for several months but now the creative spark is ready to burn. I love this shawl and can't wait to see it done.
Click to expand...

LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, shame on him. :roll: Of course if he didn't move the yarn he couldn't get in bed now that I'm back on a roll. ;-) Wait till he sees this shawl done. :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

CathyAnn said:


> Thank you Dee and DanaKay for contributing to the subject of the warmth of shawls, which sure help me think about it more. The problem is thinking about it when picking out yarn! I always seem to go with my heart!


Oh boy! don't we all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolyn tolo

I have my pattern now, and am anxious to get my yarn and start. Include me in. Carolyn


----------



## Dreamfli

D's Holbrook is trending number one on craftsy!


----------



## AlderRose

YAY!!! She deserves it. Wow! We know a real celebrity.


----------



## umozabeads

Wonderful!


----------



## nanciann

Congrats, Dee...


----------



## afoster

OK, I'm in too. Just purchased the pattern. I have some lovely blue varigated silk that I purchased for another shawl but actually have enough for two so that's my yarn and I have a needle. All set to go. My first KAL also.


----------



## Anita H

So far so good. I just finished the 2nd repeat of the body chart 2 and it is already looking pretty,just 18 more repeats to go. I will try to get a photo posted tomorrow. I love the way this color is working up and the cashmere is really nice to work with. I'm glad I remembered I had it. So far it has been a fun knit. Thanks for the beautiful pattern Dee.


----------



## DanaKay

Dreamfli said:


> D's Holbrook is trending number one on craftsy!


Dee has 4 of her shawls in the top 20 list on Craftsy. Way to go Dee! You Rock!


----------



## christine4321

I have been comparing the written instruction to the charts trying to learn how to read the chart. I have come across something I am confused about. It is Body 2 written instructions seem to be different than what the chart says. I am very new to reading charts so I likely am interpreting it incorrectly will someone with experience please review this for me.

In the written instructions for row 1 it says after M1L to knit stitches al the way to next marker SM them M1R But in the chart it says to knit to M1R then SM.

After that the instructions for the YO is opposite to that on the chart as well. I am reading the chart from Right to left for this first row. It is opposite in Row 3 as well. I will stop comparing for now.

I interpreted the 1st body chart correctly with the written instructions and the instructions regarding the increases and SM were not opposite for that chart.

UPDATED :

Ok I think I am confusing knit to next marker with slipping it. I will have to make sure I don't confuse it again or I will be doing the opposite of what I am supposed to.


----------



## carolyn tolo

Dee,

I got the pattern today and did not buy the yarn yet.

I have had another sleepless night so I got out my Bernat baby self-patterning yarn, just to practice on.

It is so pretty--no stripes or patterns--I am going to keep going with this.

Thank you Dee, I finished one Chart # 2. Your instructions are so clear that this is FUN. No frogging yet. (No interruptions during the night.)

Needles size 8 are working well.

Carolyn


----------



## Debiknit

Pacificrose, your shawl is lovely. It looks much denser than you say it is due to the stockinette stitch. Love the color and can't wait to get started on mine. Have to decide the yarn and finish 2 sweaters and a baby afghan first though. Well maybe they can wait. Oh darn, I want to do it all.


----------



## Caesarteaser

Hi Dee,

What a beautiful shawl. Can't wait to start. Please include me in the KAL.


----------



## CathyAnn

DanaKay said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> D's Holbrook is trending number one on craftsy!
> 
> 
> 
> Dee has 4 of her shawls in the top 20 list on Craftsy. Way to go Dee! You Rock!
Click to expand...

I'm not surprised... not really. When I look at patterns by other designers, I just don't think their designs are worth the effort I'd have to go through in order to figure out the patterns. They're just not always as clear. I'm really spoiled! (I have to really want something to go to the effort to figure it out -- like the 1897 shawl, DanaKay. Lazy me.)


----------



## AlderRose

Debiknit said:


> Pacificrose, your shawl is lovely. It looks much denser than you say it is due to the stockinette stitch. Love the color and can't wait to get started on mine. Have to decide the yarn and finish 2 sweaters and a baby afghan first though. Well maybe they can wait. Oh darn, I want to do it all.


Thanks DebiKnit, Honestly, the whole shawl turned out really sheer, even the stockinet panels. The camera just wanted to focus on the yarn itself, so made it look a lot denser than it actually was. It looked so fragile after being blocked.

I want to make another Holbrook so much, but have two baby sweaters to finish before I can. The first is getting close, though. I can't knit fast enough...


----------



## AlderRose

DanaKay said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> D's Holbrook is trending number one on craftsy!
> 
> 
> 
> Dee has 4 of her shawls in the top 20 list on Craftsy. Way to go Dee! You Rock!
Click to expand...

Double...Triple... Quadruple "Amen" to that.


----------



## umozabeads

I have found that to be true as well. Even shawls that are marked "easy" do not compare. I have tried to do a few shawls from other designers and I always end up frogging it and going back to Dee's patterns. However, since I was a teenager, I have wanted to do a Shetland shawl and I have made the determination to find one and complete it for my 60th birthday next year. Umoza


----------



## AlderRose

No question is a dumb question, right? So Umoza, what is a Shetland shawl and why has it been so attractive to you for so long?


----------



## britgirl

Isn't that very delicate lace?

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> No question is a dumb question, right? So Umoza, what is a Shetland shawl and why has it been so attractive to you for so long?


----------



## AlderRose

More delicate than Dee's patterns knitted in lace weight? My mind is still trying to figure out what the difference is between Estonian and Shetland. Isn't Estonian from an area? There's Shetland Islands? And there's a Shetland Sheep.I've only been exposed to all of this since Feb of this year. Hadn't heard of lace weight yarn and thought baby weight was the smallest there was. Boy, have I learned a lot.


----------



## umozabeads

When I got married one of my mom's friends was a knitter from Scotland. She made me the most light, airy and wonderfully knit veil! I kept it and both of my daughters and two of my granddaughters have worn it on their wedding days. We have packed it up and put it in storage for my first great granddaughter, Lyrique, who was born in August. On Ravelry there is a group called "heirloom knitting" that has so much information about the Estonian and Shetland knitting traditions. As I type this I just found my Shetland, it will be the Wedding ring shawl and I see a lot of concentration ahead! Umoza


----------



## britgirl

Yes, just like Estonian lace is from that country, Shetland Isles are way up north, north east of the far north of Scotland, over hundred isalnds but only a dozen are inhabited. Think of them as remote and very rugged.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> More delicate than Dee's patterns knitted in lace weight? My mind is still trying to figure out what the difference is between Estonian and Shetland. Isn't Estonian from an area? There's Shetland Islands? And there's a Shetland Sheep.I've only been exposed to all of this since Feb of this year. Hadn't heard of lace weight yarn and thought baby weight was the smallest there was. Boy, have I learned a lot.


----------



## AlderRose

So they developed their own patterns. I would thing that being so far north, their shawl (and other knitted clothing) patterns would be quite warm.


----------



## britgirl

I would think so too, as they are usually knit in 100% wool.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> So they developed their own patterns. I would thing that being so far north, their shawl (and other knitted clothing) patterns would be quite warm.


----------



## stevieland

Thanks for the thumb's up on my patterns! I try so very hard to make them easy to use, and when I get positive remarks about them like you all have been so kind to do, I am very happy indeed.



Pacific Rose said:


> More delicate than Dee's patterns knitted in lace weight? My mind is still trying to figure out what the difference is between Estonian and Shetland. Isn't Estonian from an area? There's Shetland Islands? And there's a Shetland Sheep.I've only been exposed to all of this since Feb of this year. Hadn't heard of lace weight yarn and thought baby weight was the smallest there was. Boy, have I learned a lot.


As you probably know, Estonia is on the Baltic Sea not too far from St. Petersburg, and they have a couple hundred year tradition of lace knitting (if that, I'd have to check on that for sure), not as long as the Shetland tradition though.

Both the Estonian and Shetland lace traditions have motifs and construction methods that are specific to their regions. Some motifs can be very similar, for example, both have a horseshoe lace pattern, and a cat's paw pattern and a pine tree-looking pattern.

But Estonian lace is only patterned on the right side, like all of my shawls except for this one, which is called "lace knitting." With Shetland lace, most of the stitch patterns and motifs are patterned on both the right and wrong sides, and as such is called "knitted lace."

Re: Design... the Estonians tend to do one stitch pattern, which can be very intricate and have a 30+ stitch repeat at times, across the whole shawl. The shawls are square or rectangular and always knitted in white. There are traditional patterns that mimic the flora of the region such as the Lily of the Valley, and patterns that have been developed in honor of princess and important people (there is a Greta Garbo stitch!!!!)

The nupps are a ubiquitous in Estonia lace.... the reason being that once machines were invented that could make lace, the one thing a machine could not do was make a nupp!!! So since lace shawl making is very important to the economy of the sea side areas of Estonia, they were developed as a way to guarantee that the shawl was hand knitted and therefore worth the money!

And then there is a sewn on (old school) or knitted on (modern) border all the way around the shawl. The borders are not that wide, and are not that fancy really so as not to detract from the main design.

With Shetland Lace, there is a lot more variation within the structure of the design itself... Different stitch patterns in different sections of the design, more little motifs grouped together, large fancy borders that are traditionally sewn on. If you look at my Elizabeth pattern, it is a minimalist version of a Shetland style design. Notice the bars of motifs rather than one from start to finish. I tried to get the look of a Shetland shawl without all the muss and the fuss!! (With traditional Shetland lace, you really really have to pay attention all the time.)

That's a start anyhow! More when I have more time.


----------



## AlderRose

Dee (and Sue)
Thanks so much! So within the category of "lace" there are many subdivisions. And here we are today, mixing the two and coming up with beautiful shawls like the Holbrook and her siblings. 

Now, I'm feeling like I've got Dee AND hundreds of years worth of lace knitters looking over my shoulder as I knit. Pretty Cool!


----------



## britgirl

I really loved the Elizabeth and how you went from one pattern to another. That really appealed to me. When I got that first place ribbon for my Elizabeth at the local county fair, the comment was that "multiple patterns add interest and beauty". That is a very true observation and probably explains why it is such a popular design. I know that I certainly would love to try another one with the multiple patterns. They all flowed together so well.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Thanks for the thumb's up on my patterns! I try so very hard to make them easy to use, and when I get positive remarks about them like you all have been so kind to do, I am very happy indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> More delicate than Dee's patterns knitted in lace weight? My mind is still trying to figure out what the difference is between Estonian and Shetland. Isn't Estonian from an area? There's Shetland Islands? And there's a Shetland Sheep.I've only been exposed to all of this since Feb of this year. Hadn't heard of lace weight yarn and thought baby weight was the smallest there was. Boy, have I learned a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> As you probably know, Estonia is on the Baltic Sea not too far from St. Petersburg, and they have a couple hundred year tradition of lace knitting (if that, I'd have to check on that for sure), not as long as the Shetland tradition though.
> 
> Both the Estonian and Shetland lace traditions have motifs and construction methods that are specific to their regions. Some motifs can be very similar, for example, both have a horseshoe lace pattern, and a cat's paw pattern and a pine tree-looking pattern.
> 
> But Estonian lace is only patterned on the right side, like all of my shawls except for this one, which is called "lace knitting." With Shetland lace, most of the stitch patterns and motifs are patterned on both the right and wrong sides, and as such is called "knitted lace."
> 
> Re: Design... the Estonians tend to do one stitch pattern, which can be very intricate and have a 30+ stitch repeat at times, across the whole shawl. The shawls are square or rectangular and always knitted in white. There are traditional patterns that mimic the flora of the region such as the Lily of the Valley, and patterns that have been developed in honor of princess and important people (there is a Greta Garbo stitch!!!!)
> 
> The nupps are a ubiquitous in Estonia lace.... the reason being that once machines were invented that could make lace, the one thing a machine could not do was make a nupp!!! So since lace shawl making is very important to the economy of the sea side areas of Estonia, they were developed as a way to guarantee that the shawl was hand knitted and therefore worth the money!
> 
> And then there is a sewn on (old school) or knitted on (modern) border all the way around the shawl. The borders are not that wide, and are not that fancy really so as not to detract from the main design.
> 
> With Shetland Lace, there is a lot more variation within the structure of the design itself... Different stitch patterns in different sections of the design, more little motifs grouped together, large fancy borders that are traditionally sewn on. If you look at my Elizabeth pattern, it is a minimalist version of a Shetland style design. Notice the bars of motifs rather than one from start to finish. I tried to get the look of a Shetland shawl without all the muss and the fuss!! (With traditional Shetland lace, you really really have to pay attention all the time.)
> 
> That's a start anyhow! More when I have more time.
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

I agree. 

I want to do the Elizabeth in natural brown hand spun for next year's county (and maybe State) fairs. I think it would have a very earthy beauty.


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> I really loved the Elizabeth and how you went from one pattern to another. That really appealed to me. When I got that first place ribbon for my Elizabeth at the local county fair, the comment was that "multiple patterns add interest and beauty". That is a very true observation and probably explains why it is such a popular design. I know that I certainly would love to try another one with the multiple patterns. They all flowed together so well.
> 
> Sue


Why thank you! I studied a lot of Shetland shawls when I was designing it. It was really fascinating. I was trying to take the fabulous look of those shawls and do a more minimalist, contemporary version that looked just as complex but was actually quite easy to knit, as you all know by now.


----------



## britgirl

Well, you succeeded with it!

Sue


stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really loved the Elizabeth and how you went from one pattern to another. That really appealed to me. When I got that first place ribbon for my Elizabeth at the local county fair, the comment was that "multiple patterns add interest and beauty". That is a very true observation and probably explains why it is such a popular design. I know that I certainly would love to try another one with the multiple patterns. They all flowed together so well.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you! I studied a lot of Shetland shawls when I was designing it. It was really fascinating. I was trying to take the fabulous look of those shawls and do a more minimalist, contemporary version that looked just as complex but was actually quite easy to knit, as you all know by now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamfli

I love the Elizabeth, I wish I could figure out how to make a square or rectangle with it. I don't want a shawl I want tablecloth for my daughter for Christmas and I love this design.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> I love the Elizabeth, I wish I could figure out how to make a square or rectangle with it. I don't want a shawl I want tablecloth for my daughter for Christmas and I love this design.


Remember Pacific Rose's amazing yellow Baby Afghan where she took the Ashton pattern and made it into a square?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104319-1.html

Well, if you follow those instructions on her first post for getting started, you can do Elizabeth in 4 sections instead of 2 like the pattern. Check out her pics and you'll see what I mean.

So there you have it... an Elizabeth tablecloth!!!

P.S. Hmmmm, maybe I might have to make one!


----------



## britgirl

I can imagine that would be quite stunning! Do you think in the future we will be getting additional options with your patterns? Not just a shawl, but a tablecloth, maybe a bedspread. Hmmm!

Sue


stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Elizabeth, I wish I could figure out how to make a square or rectangle with it. I don't want a shawl I want tablecloth for my daughter for Christmas and I love this design.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Pacific Rose's amazing yellow Baby Afghan where she took the Ashton pattern and made it into a square?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104319-1.html
> 
> Well, if you follow those instructions on her first post for getting started, you can do Elizabeth in 4 sections instead of 2 like the pattern. Check out her pics and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> So there you have it... an Elizabeth tablecloth!!!
> 
> P.S. Hmmmm, maybe I might have to make one!
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> I can imagine that would be quite stunning! Do you think in the future we will be getting additional options with your patterns? Not just a shawl, but a tablecloth, maybe a bedspread. Hmmm!
> 
> Sue


Stop being a bad, bad girl. :twisted: I can see it now... Design by Dee's new 35-page patterns!!!!

Heck, how about a car cover option? Awnings anyone?


----------



## AlderRose

Naa! They are too lacy and wouldn't give enough protection from the weather. 

I am glad Sue suggested it and got scolded instead of me, though.

Imagine proof reading that pattern.


----------



## britgirl

Don't forget the curtains. You could do a whole line of products. Don't stop at the patterns, expand to a whole catalog.

Sue


stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine that would be quite stunning! Do you think in the future we will be getting additional options with your patterns? Not just a shawl, but a tablecloth, maybe a bedspread. Hmmm!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a bad, bad girl. :twisted: I can see it now... Design by Dee's new 35-page patterns!!!!
> 
> Heck, how about a car cover option? Awnings anyone?
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

Wouldn't it be pretty to have a knitted lace trellis in your flower garden?


----------



## DanaKay

CathyAnn, 
At least you got your 1897 made! That really is a pithy pattern though!
Not that I get around much, but I haven't heard that anyone else has had 4 patterns listed in the top 20 all at the same time before.
I think that is awesome!
I love the Holbrook, but then I say that about them all.


----------



## carolyn tolo

Thank you Dee,

Your patterns are great. It takes a genius in any discipline to take something very complicated and work it down into something the rest of us can do.

Please re-offer some of your earlier beauties. Yes, I put my Ashton down to start this one.

I like the Holbrook even better!

Carolyn


----------



## momrnbk

britgirl and Pacific Rose your Holbrook shawls are exquisite. I can't wait to get started with mine. You both inspire me to get going. 
Can anyone advise me on yardage and needle size? I have 3 skeins of Cascade Alpace Lace, each is 
50g (1.75 oz) - 437 yds (400 meters)- US2 needles
I know there was a link somewhere on one of the KALS about this, but I can't remember or find it.


----------



## stevieland

momrnbk said:


> britgirl and Pacific Rose your Holbrook shawls are exquisite. I can't wait to get started with mine. You both inspire me to get going.
> Can anyone advise me on yardage and needle size? I have 3 skeins of Cascade Alpace Lace, each is
> 50g (1.75 oz) - 437 yds (400 meters)- US2 needles
> know there was a link somewhere on one of the KALS about this, but I can't remember or find it.


I'd use US3 for lace with that Alpaca.

You have plenty and can do quite a few extra repeats. How big do you want it to be?? Then we can check with Pacific Rose or Cat (y'all haven't seen hers yet) who did it in laceweight, and we can guestimate how many repeats you might need. However many you do, I'm sure you would not run out unless you are going for horse blanket size..... from my new line of Large Farm Animal Blanket Patterns .... .Sue???? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## AlderRose

momrnbk,
I used US#3 with about 600 yards of lace weight yarn, and it turned out super delicate... even I was impressed. I wish I'd done 5 extra repeats instead of 3 extra of Main Body Chart 2, though. 

The info is on page one of this KAL. No big deal. Here's my 2 cents worth, anyway.

With 3 skeins of the Cascade Alpace Lace, 437 yards each, I'd say you have more than enough yarn, unless you are wanting a really large shawl. Are you planning on using the #2 needles? They will make the lace a bit more dense. You might want to swatch, or after you've knitted a couple inches on the shawl, really stretch it to see if it is going to be lacy enough for you. Blocking works magic on these shawls.

Dee, you will have to include a pattern for shawl to sheep in that new line.


----------



## stevieland

Carolyn, thank you! Bless your heart.


----------



## momrnbk

Oh Dee, I'm sitting here laughing out loud about the New Line. I hope you realize how special your patterns are to us that we're looking to surround ourselves with them.
Thanks for the advise, I'm going to start tonight.


----------



## AlderRose

momrnbk,
I think Dee sent Sue to a corner for suggesting that she create a whole catalog of items. I hope she was allowed to take her knitting with her.


----------



## momrnbk

Thanks for your help Pacific Rose. I'm going to use the #3's and follow your advice about the extra repeats.


----------



## AlderRose

You are going to LOVE it!!!! What colorway did you go with?


----------



## stevieland

double post!!! I am shaking thinking about proofing the new line!!!! just give me a heart transplant right now.

On the other hand, the glamour photography aspect of the Farm Animal line is intriguing... imagine a lovely shawl wrapped rakishly around an angus bull's neck!


----------



## stevieland

stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> momrnbk,
> I think Dee sent Sue to a corner for suggesting that she create a whole catalog of items. I hope she was allowed to take her knitting with her.
Click to expand...

Hmmmmmmmm.......
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## britgirl

OOps, forgot to type anything and pressed Send.

My two cents worth. I am doing lace weight right now. Like Pacific Rose I am working on size US 3 and did 3 extra repeats. I will be doing 50 repeats of the border pattern and a few minutes ago I finished my first ball (440 yards) on row 11 of the 21st repeat, so you should have plenty of yarn. 
That first ball just didn't want to end. I kept planning where I was going to join in the new yarn at a good place in the pattern, and it kept on going and going. I think I got couple more complete patterns before it finally ran out. I'm hoping mine blocks out to be about the same size as my fingering one. It certainly looks like I had plenty of yarn to do a couple more body chart repeats.
Horse Blanket, Dee. Hmm. Now would that be in fingering or lace? This lace seems to be going quite a ways, but I have yet to see a horse in a lacy blanket, but I guess there's a first time for everything. Dee would certainly be expanding her reputation and getting in with the equine set.
The possibilities are endless. Now. do I have to go back to my corner?
Sue


stevieland said:


> momrnbk said:
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl and Pacific Rose your Holbrook shawls are exquisite. I can't wait to get started with mine. You both inspire me to get going.
> Can anyone advise me on yardage and needle size? I have 3 skeins of Cascade Alpace Lace, each is
> 50g (1.75 oz) - 437 yds (400 meters)- US2 needles
> know there was a link somewhere on one of the KALS about this, but I can't remember or find it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd use US3 for lace with that Alpaca.
> 
> You have plenty and can do quite a few extra repeats. How big do you want it to be?? Then we can check with Pacific Rose or Cat (y'all haven't seen hers yet) who did it in laceweight, and we can guestimate how many repeats you might need. However many you do, I'm sure you would not run out unless you are going for horse blanket size..... from my new line of Large Farm Animal Blanket Patterns .... .Sue???? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
Click to expand...


----------



## momrnbk

the Sapphire heather, #1432. I hope the color variation will be subtle. I just realized, I have to wind all the skeins. Oh well, just a small delay. There's enough going on here to keep me laughing.


----------



## AlderRose

Mom,
Your shawl is going to be like having a piece of heaven wrapped around your shoulders. 

Don't let Dee near it, though. I'm sure she has that Angus bull tied in her yard.


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> Mom,
> Your shawl is going to be like having a piece of heaven wrapped around your shoulders.
> 
> Don't let Dee near it, though. I'm sure she has that Angus bull tied in her yard.


Don't tell me she is considering a cattle line too?

Sue


----------



## Pocahontas

britgirl said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mom,
> Your shawl is going to be like having a piece of heaven wrapped around your shoulders.
> 
> Don't let Dee near it, though. I'm sure she has that Angus bull tied in her yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me she is considering a cattle line too?
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

I have the perfect yarn for that!


----------



## AlderRose

The "Cattle Line?"


----------



## CathyAnn

You guys are cracking me up!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## britgirl

Just trying to get Dee to consider all the possibilities out there. So many markets to be explored. We are just brainstorming how she can expand her business. You got any ideas?

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> You guys are cracking me up!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## britgirl

Or around its horns. Just imagine all the photographic possibilities for PacificRose. She is quite the creative one.

Sue


stevieland said:


> double post!!! I am shaking thinking about proofing the new line!!!! just give me a heart transplant right now.
> 
> On the other hand, the glamour photography aspect of the Farm Animal line is intriguing... imagine a lovely shawl wrapped rakishly around an angus bull's neck!


----------



## AlderRose

Okay, Dee, 
Here is proof that it IS possible.


----------



## Dreamfli

Wow I went away for an hour and look how the line expanded, tablecloths, baby blankets and curtains. To bulls and cows and a horse or two. Lol. What have y'all been drinking and can I have some please? Chart one of Elizabeth tablecloth done. Alder rose was right that few first rounds are a real booger! Even on magic loop.


----------



## Silverowl

Some of these posts should come with a warning of not drinking whilst reading.


----------



## CathyAnn

Sue, I'm thinking about all of the dogs out there who need a decent scarf for around their necks, especially those who chase frisbies! What a fashion statement and more practical than cattle that just stand around chewing their cud all day. Although I do like the sheep, Pacific Rose. She at least gets some wool back! And such a lovely bit of wool too!


----------



## momrnbk

Pacific Rose I think you should be the official photographer for the Large Farm Animal Collection!!! I'm laughing like a lunatic with all these goings on. 
Thank you ladies for all your great advice. I've copied & pasted them into my Holbrook Hints document to use if I ever get done winding this yarn.


----------



## AlderRose

Don't let Nanciann's little Trina near one. She hasn't been taught that they are to wear, not eat.


----------



## Dreamfli

Silverowl said:


> Some of these posts should come with a warning of not drinking whilst reading.


My DH saw the pics of the sheep and just shook his head. I laughed out loud, I agree with the drinking and reading warning.


----------



## AlderRose

momrnbk said:


> Pacific Rose I think you should be the official photographer for the Large Farm Animal Collection!!! I'm laughing like a lunatic with all these goings on.
> Thank you ladies for all your great advice. I've copied & pasted them into my Holbrook Hints document to use if I ever get done winding this yarn.


My largest critters are sheep and goats. No way will I let a goat near a shawl. They live up to their reputation for eating everything. I've had one try to eat a mouthful of my hair.

My brother has a horse and a donkey, and he also has cattle. I think he'd send me to the looney bin if he caught me photographing his critters wearing lace shawls, though.


----------



## stevieland

Pocahontas said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mom,
> Your shawl is going to be like having a piece of heaven wrapped around your shoulders.
> 
> Don't let Dee near it, though. I'm sure she has that Angus bull tied in her yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me she is considering a cattle line too?
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the perfect yarn for that!
Click to expand...

Yes. You. Do. Ssshhhhhhhhhhh!
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Okay, Dee,
> Here is proof that it IS possible.


OMG!!!! I did not expect to scroll down and see that!!!!

OMG!!!!! Can't stop laughing.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Edited to add: It's an Alexandra!! I might have to grab that pic and put in on my Ravelry page. I really might.


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Don't let Nanciann's little Trina near one. She hasn't been taught that they are to wear, not eat.


Must. Stop. Laughing.


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> ...Horse Blanket, Dee. Hmm. Now would that be in fingering or lace? This lace seems to be going quite a ways, but I have yet to see a horse in a lacy blanket, but I guess there's a first time for everything. Dee would certainly be expanding her reputation and getting in with the equine set.
> The possibilities are endless. Now. do I have to go back to my corner?
> Sue


I was thinking a nice sport weight, but the sheep look quite sassy in fingering, so I may have to rethink this.

You can come back and play with the rest of the kids, time out is over.


----------



## AlderRose

stevieland said:


> Edited to add: It's an Alexandra!! I might have to grab that pic and put in on my Ravelry page. I really might.


MY shawl! April and I have worn it so much that the points are dying.


----------



## Pocahontas

stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let Nanciann's little Trina near one. She hasn't been taught that they are to wear, not eat.
> 
> 
> 
> Must. Stop. Laughing.
Click to expand...

Our excitement over your shawls just cannot be contained.
We are giddy at the prospect of your future designs. Are you feeling the pressure yet?


----------



## britgirl

I'm just reading through and was going to ask if it was an Alexandra. Didn't I tell you that PacificRose would see the photographic possibilities. She obviously already has.

Sue



stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Dee,
> Here is proof that it IS possible.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! I did not expect to scroll down and see that!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!! Can't stop laughing.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Edited to add: It's an Alexandra!! I might have to grab that pic and put in on my Ravelry page. I really might.
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

stevieland said:


> Edited to add: It's an Alexandra!! I might have to grab that pic and put in on my Ravelry page. I really might.


If I'd have known that, I would have taken April to the beauty parlor.

Sue, I thought about wrapping it in Jo's horns, but she was stomping her feet at me so much just because I was messing with April, I thought I might not get my Alexandra back in one piece.


----------



## britgirl

Thank you very much!!! I'm back!!!

Sue



stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Horse Blanket, Dee. Hmm. Now would that be in fingering or lace? This lace seems to be going quite a ways, but I have yet to see a horse in a lacy blanket, but I guess there's a first time for everything. Dee would certainly be expanding her reputation and getting in with the equine set.
> The possibilities are endless. Now. do I have to go back to my corner?
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a nice sport weight, but the sheep look quite sassy in fingering, so I may have to rethink this.
> 
> You can come back and play with the rest of the kids, time out is over.
Click to expand...


----------



## britgirl

So April and you have been sharing wearing the shawl. Little did Dee know when she designed Alexandra. I guess it didn't come with a disclaimer for human wear only. Bet it's the first time most of us have seen a sheep wearing a shawl. So what else goes on at your place, Pacific Rose?

Sue
]


stevieland said:


> Edited to add: It's an Alexandra!! I might have to grab that pic and put in on my Ravelry page. I really might.


MY shawl! April and I have worn it so much that the points are dying.[/quote]


----------



## AlderRose

I'm not telling. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## britgirl

You might have to watch what you say. Know you never expected to see that! Don't give Pacific Rose any more ideas, although it appears she might have plenty of her own. Sue



stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Dee,
> Here is proof that it IS possible.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! I did not expect to scroll down and see that!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!! Can't stop laughing.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Edited to add: It's an Alexandra!! I might have to grab that pic and put in on my Ravelry page. I really might.
Click to expand...


----------



## britgirl

Only thing with that is Dee would have to scale down the size of her shawls. Bet she didn't know that she had already designed a shawl for a sheep.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> Sue, I'm thinking about all of the dogs out there who need a decent scarf for around their necks, especially those who chase frisbies! What a fashion statement and more practical than cattle that just stand around chewing their cud all day. Although I do like the sheep, Pacific Rose. She at least gets some wool back! And such a lovely bit of wool too!


----------



## Dreamfli

Shawlette can have a small label that says suitable for sheepwear too!


----------



## AlderRose

That's so close to "sleepwear" that it would be fun to see how many knitters caught on.


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> That's so close to "sleepwear" that it would be fun to see how many knitters caught on.


My iPad auto corrected the first time I posted had to correct it to what I wanted?

Inside joke lol


----------



## stevieland

You all are killing me!!! Sheepwear/sleepwear!!! 

My checks are hurting from laughing so much. Jeez.


----------



## AlderRose

Sometimes this new technology is too smart.


----------



## britgirl

Love it!

Sue


Dreamfli said:


> Shawlette can have a small label that says suitable for sheepwear too!


----------



## britgirl

Should I ask. Is that your checks or your cheeks?

Sue


stevieland said:


> You all are killing me!!! Sheepwear/sleepwear!!!
> 
> My checks are hurting from laughing so much. Jeez.


----------



## britgirl

It will be interesting to see the next pics that Pacific Rose posts for her next shawl. Will be seeing live models, baaing away? Looks like April is ready for making her public appearance, having been practising down on the farm.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose

She wasn't a willing participant. You didn't see the dog leash clipped to her collar. 

BTW, she's a miniature sheep and is about 1/2 the size of my larger ladies. She is one of the tamest though, and does let me convince her to do some pretty strange things.


----------



## Bethlyn

finally got the nerve to post ...just had to on the Holbrook Shawl...it is gorgeous ....got to have it. was wondering which is the best way to purchace it.


----------



## stevieland

Bethlyn said:


> finally got the nerve to post ...just had to on the Holbrook Shawl...it is gorgeous ....got to have it. was wondering which is the best way to purchace it.


Hi Bethlyn.... your first post, I am honored!!!

Hi! If you click on this link, it will take you to the Craftsy.com site where you can purchase it. 
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/holbrook-shawl/29797

Or you can PM me here and we can go through Paypal and I can email you the pattern.

Good to have you! If you've read any of the past several pages and/or seen pictures of a sheep wearing one of my shawls and the ensuing antics, you can see we are a casual (and sort of crazy) bunch that just wanna have fun and knit pretty lace!! Welcome.


----------



## nanciann

My goodness! I take a break from reknitting my Holbrook and decide to check the KAL and felt like Alice in Wonderland ... I was sure I fell down a rabbit hole. 

My poor Trina is getting a bad reputation here...I guess I will have to knit her a Chihuahua sized shawl to keep her happy.

Sheep, horses, cattle...What next?


----------



## AlderRose

Trina will grow up to be so well behaved around knitting that she'll bring you the balls of yarn that escape your grasp. BTW, I think she'd look awfully cute in a red lace shawl, Chihuahua sized, of course.


----------



## Debiknit

Gee Dee, Think of the books you can do with your patterns.
Not just lace shawls for stylish women, but for all creatures. And then a tablecloth book, and an afghan book.
Look at all the doors that are open for you now. So many
possibilities...


----------



## patocenizo

Hi Dee, I do have a question for you. I have started the Holbrook I am using Anzula yarn, Squishy and knitting on size 6 needles. I have read the pattern and I have looked at the tutorial by Miriam Felton on how to knit the border so my question is this...I knit continental style and I always slide the first stitch of every row so that I have a pretty border for my shawls, however will this cause a problem when I am doing the border for this shawl? I have knitted up to the secondrow of chart 2 (body part) so it would not be hard to restart if I have to knit the first stitch of each row which will give me a "knot". I hope this is not convoluted...
Thanks


----------



## EqLady

YorkieMama said:


> This shawl is just sooooo gorgeous!!! I ordered my pattern from Dee tonight and my yarn was ordered last week when Dee first posted the pictures. The shop says that my yarn is in the "cue" so I have no idea when it will arrive. If it doesn't arrive in the next two weeks I will have to do some stash diving to see what I can come up with. I do have some chocolate cherry merino/bamboo/nylon that might be really nice in this pattern. Hmmmm................


"Stash diving" --- what a vision!


----------



## EqLady

Pacific Rose said:


> Here is my lace version of the Holbrook Shawl. I used a US #3 needle and Knit Picks 70% Baby Alpaca/30% Silk lace weight. Main Body Chart 2 was repeated 3 more times than the pattern suggests. Blocked, the shawl measured 68 x 24.
> 
> Try as I might, my camera just wouldn't capture how light and airy the shawl ended up being. It really was just a whisp of a thing.


You're wrong - the camera did catch how light and airy your Holbrook is. Really beautiful.


----------



## EqLady

Now on the last chart of Glenallen and eager to start on Holbrook. I have two yarns I'm considering - Tosh Marino Light in Jelly Sandals color (sort of red), and Ella Rae Lace Merino in a tonal aqua/blue. Both are fingering weight. Any recommendations? Should I continue to look?


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> Hi Dee, I do have a question for you. I have started the Holbrook I am using Anzula yarn, Squishy and knitting on size 6 needles. I have read the pattern and I have looked at the tutorial by Miriam Felton on how to knit the border so my question is this...I knit continental style and I always slide the first stitch of every row so that I have a pretty border for my shawls, however will this cause a problem when I am doing the border for this shawl? I have knitted up to the secondrow of chart 2 (body part) so it would not be hard to restart if I have to knit the first stitch of each row which will give me a "knot". I hope this is not convoluted...
> Thanks


Hi there. The problem will be that you will have 1 (or 2, I'd have to think about that more) less stitches for the border, so the numbers will be off. You can sneak in an increase somewhere on the last rows before the border.

But..... those slip 1 stitches are not as stretchy as a regular garter border, so my concern with this shawl is that you may not get the length at the top and so the semi circle will not be quite as elongated. That is your choice of course.

I think you will find though that the garter only borders without slipping look perfectly nice when heavily blocked.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Now on the last chart of Glenallen and eager to start on Holbrook. I have two yarns I'm considering - Tosh Marino Light in Jelly Sandals color (sort of red), and Ella Rae Lace Merino in a tonal aqua/blue. Both are fingering weight. Any recommendations? Should I continue to look?


Both are lovely yarns. I think you could go either way. I am not much help am I???


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now on the last chart of Glenallen and eager to start on Holbrook. I have two yarns I'm considering - Tosh Marino Light in Jelly Sandals color (sort of red), and Ella Rae Lace Merino in a tonal aqua/blue. Both are fingering weight. Any recommendations? Should I continue to look?
> 
> 
> 
> Both are lovely yarns. I think you could go either way. I am not much help am I???
Click to expand...

You always help! I just wanted to be sure the blue tonal wouldn't be too much. I sort of liked it since so many people commented on the border looking like fish swimming and then I thought of water, and..... a..n..y..w..a..y... Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo

Okay, then I'll restart and make sure to knit the first stitch on each row so that I can then do the border the way it is meant to be. Thanks for your prompt reply, I just got back from church where I prayed that you would answer quickly!!! My prayers were answered!!


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dee, I do have a question for you. I have started the Holbrook I am using Anzula yarn, Squishy and knitting on size 6 needles. I have read the pattern and I have looked at the tutorial by Miriam Felton on how to knit the border so my question is this...I knit continental style and I always slide the first stitch of every row so that I have a pretty border for my shawls, however will this cause a problem when I am doing the border for this shawl? I have knitted up to the secondrow of chart 2 (body part) so it would not be hard to restart if I have to knit the first stitch of each row which will give me a "knot". I hope this is not convoluted...
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. The problem will be that you will have 1 (or 2, I'd have to think about that more) less stitches for the border, so the numbers will be off. You can sneak in an increase somewhere on the last rows before the border.
> 
> But..... those slip 1 stitches are not as stretchy as a regular garter border, so my concern with this shawl is that you may not get the length at the top and so the semi circle will not be quite as elongated. That is your choice of course.
> 
> I think you will find though that the garter only borders without slipping look perfectly nice when heavily blocked.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamfli

patocenizo said:


> Hi Dee, I do have a question for you. I have started the Holbrook I am using Anzula yarn, Squishy and knitting on size 6 needles. I have read the pattern and I have looked at the tutorial by Miriam Felton on how to knit the border so my question is this...I knit continental style and I always slide the first stitch of every row so that I have a pretty border for my shawls, however will this cause a problem when I am doing the border for this shawl? I have knitted up to the secondrow of chart 2 (body part) so it would not be hard to restart if I have to knit the first stitch of each row which will give me a "knot". I hope this is not convoluted...
> Thanks


The border is not worked along the 2 stitch garter edge. The slip one has been advised against for blocking. The slip stitch apparently doesn't give that edge enough give. ( quoting d on this since I just asked myself.). Watch the video for knitted on borders and all will be made clear!


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now on the last chart of Glenallen and eager to start on Holbrook. I have two yarns I'm considering - Tosh Marino Light in Jelly Sandals color (sort of red), and Ella Rae Lace Merino in a tonal aqua/blue. Both are fingering weight. Any recommendations? Should I continue to look?
> 
> 
> 
> Both are lovely yarns. I think you could go either way. I am not much help am I???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always help! I just wanted to be sure the blue tonal wouldn't be too much. I sort of liked it since so many people commented on the border looking like fish swimming and then I thought of water, and..... a..n..y..w..a..y... Thanks!
Click to expand...

But wait, there's more: I think the main thing you want to determine is which of them is less variegated. Keep in mind the "stripes" of the variegation will go side to side on the body vs up and down on the border and as such I think that too much variegation will be distracting.

P.S. My husband said he liked Holbrook the best of my designs because the border looked liked crabs!!!! I was ready to wring his neck!!!! For a week I saw nothing but crabs on my new allegedly elegant design. Oh, the power of suggestion. Thanks to whoever said angel fish. I felt much better then!


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady said:


> Now on the last chart of Glenallen and eager to start on Holbrook. I have two yarns I'm considering - Tosh Marino Light in Jelly Sandals color (sort of red), and Ella Rae Lace Merino in a tonal aqua/blue. Both are fingering weight. Any recommendations? Should I continue to look?


I would like to add a note of caution about the Ella Rae Lace. I had purchased one hank of it for an Alexandra Shawlette -- more than enough yardage for it. When I had barely started the bind off, I ran out of yarn! Fortunately, I had weighed the yarn before knitting and found it was much lighter than the label stated. (I could give you the figures, but I'm moving soon and the pattern is in storage!) I was furious, and was not about to spend another $23.50/$24.50 for another hank for just a bind off. I emailed the company, and after approximately a couple of weeks, some guy emailed me back giving a lamebrain excuse involving many mathematical formulaes and a discussion of humidity and its effect on yarn/wool. In other words, tough toenails! (I talked about this on the Alexandra KAL.)

I went to a LYS to see if they had anything I could use, and found some yarn that would blend in well to use on the whole bind off row - a Sirdar fingering weight yarn.

I want to mention that I had purchased some Ella Rae Classic DK. Every single one of the balls were lighter weight than stated on the label!

All of this makes one want to question my digital scale (it's a precision scale for jewelers and others who weigh precious metals, etc). I weigh all of my yarn, and only the Ella Rae is consistantly lighter than the labels state!!!

If I ever consider buying any of their yarn, I will definitely weigh it first!

BTW, I used Jaggerspun Zephyr lace weight yarn for my Glenallen. The yarn is advertised as 50 grams. Both were 50.01 grams!


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now on the last chart of Glenallen and eager to start on Holbrook. I have two yarns I'm considering - Tosh Marino Light in Jelly Sandals color (sort of red), and Ella Rae Lace Merino in a tonal aqua/blue. Both are fingering weight. Any recommendations? Should I continue to look?
> 
> 
> 
> Both are lovely yarns. I think you could go either way. I am not much help am I???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always help! I just wanted to be sure the blue tonal wouldn't be too much. I sort of liked it since so many people commented on the border looking like fish swimming and then I thought of water, and..... a..n..y..w..a..y... Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, there's more: I think the main thing you want to determine is which of them is less variegated. Keep in mind the "stripes" of the variegation will go side to side on the body vs up and down on the border and as such I think that too much variegation will be distracting.
> 
> P.S. My husband said he liked Holbrook the best of my designs because the border looked liked crabs!!!! I was ready to wring his neck!!!! For a week I saw nothing but crabs on my new allegedly elegant design. Oh, the power of suggestion. Thanks to whoever said angel fish. I felt much better then!
Click to expand...

Ok how about a color to match or go with your tonal? Do the body of the shawl in the solid and use the tonal for angel fish?


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now on the last chart of Glenallen and eager to start on Holbrook. I have two yarns I'm considering - Tosh Marino Light in Jelly Sandals color (sort of red), and Ella Rae Lace Merino in a tonal aqua/blue. Both are fingering weight. Any recommendations? Should I continue to look?
> 
> 
> 
> Both are lovely yarns. I think you could go either way. I am not much help am I???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always help! I just wanted to be sure the blue tonal wouldn't be too much. I sort of liked it since so many people commented on the border looking like fish swimming and then I thought of water, and..... a..n..y..w..a..y... Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, there's more: I think the main thing you want to determine is which of them is less variegated. Keep in mind the "stripes" of the variegation will go side to side on the body vs up and down on the border and as such I think that too much variegation will be distracting.
> 
> P.S. My husband said he liked Holbrook the best of my designs because the border looked liked crabs!!!! I was ready to wring his neck!!!! For a week I saw nothing but crabs on my new allegedly elegant design. Oh, the power of suggestion. Thanks to whoever said angel fish. I felt much better then!
Click to expand...

CRABS! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Boy, oh boy! Have I ever gotten some laughs this morning!


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> Hi Dee, I do have a question for you. I have started the Holbrook I am using Anzula yarn, Squishy and knitting on size 6 needles. I have read the pattern and I have looked at the tutorial by Miriam Felton on how to knit the border so my question is this...I knit continental style and I always slide the first stitch of every row so that I have a pretty border for my shawls, however will this cause a problem when I am doing the border for this shawl? I have knitted up to the secondrow of chart 2 (body part) so it would not be hard to restart if I have to knit the first stitch of each row which will give me a "knot". I hope this is not convoluted...
> Thanks


Hi again. Maybe I should explain better to make sure we are on the same page since I read Dreamfli's comment.

I want to make sure you know that in regards to working the border itself, you will slip a stitch as noted, but you will not be slipping any other stitches as you work the border back and forth.

But as you work the body, once I thought about it I can see that you would still have the same amount of stitches. I don't know what the heck I was thinking when I first answered. My bad.

I still think the extra stretchiness of 2 knit stitch garter borders works better for the pattern, but if you can work that border with the slip stitch very super stretchy you could still be okay.


----------



## patocenizo

I have reknitted the rows I had done knitting each first stitch instead of slipping it and it seems to work well. I just have to remember to do it because I am so used to slipping the first stitch but there you have it, we need to learn new tricks. By the way I just posted pictures from my crusie and it is entitled Voyage of the Vikings and there is a picture of lindakaren12 and yours truly, we met there and had a great time knitting and chatting. Linda has not made any of your shawls but I had an Ashton with me so I showed it to her and I think I've got her hooked, she is presently making the Holden Shawl so I helped her with the pattern and she seemed to enjoy it.Thanks Dee.


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dee, I do have a question for you. I have started the Holbrook I am using Anzula yarn, Squishy and knitting on size 6 needles. I have read the pattern and I have looked at the tutorial by Miriam Felton on how to knit the border so my question is this...I knit continental style and I always slide the first stitch of every row so that I have a pretty border for my shawls, however will this cause a problem when I am doing the border for this shawl? I have knitted up to the secondrow of chart 2 (body part) so it would not be hard to restart if I have to knit the first stitch of each row which will give me a "knot". I hope this is not convoluted...
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again. Maybe I should explain better to make sure we are on the same page since I read Dreamfli's comment.
> 
> I want to make sure you know that in regards to working the border itself, you will slip a stitch as noted, but you will not be slipping any other stitches as you work the border back and forth.
> 
> But as you work the body, once I thought about it I can see that you would still have the same amount of stitches. I don't know what the heck I was thinking when I first answered. My bad.
> 
> I still think the extra stretchiness of 2 knit stitch garter borders works better for the pattern, but if you can work that border with the slip stitch very super stretchy you could still be okay.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamfli

Ii


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dee, I do have a question for you. I have started the Holbrook I am using Anzula yarn, Squishy and knitting on size 6 needles. I have read the pattern and I have looked at the tutorial by Miriam Felton on how to knit the border so my question is this...I knit continental style and I always slide the first stitch of every row so that I have a pretty border for my shawls, however will this cause a problem when I am doing the border for this shawl? I have knitted up to the secondrow of chart 2 (body part) so it would not be hard to restart if I have to knit the first stitch of each row which will give me a "knot". I hope this is not convoluted...
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again. Maybe I should explain better to make sure we are on the same page since I read Dreamfli's comment.
> 
> I want to make sure you know that in regards to working the border itself, you will slip a stitch as noted, but you will not be slipping any other stitches as you work the border back and forth.
> 
> But as you work the body, once I thought about it I can see that you would still have the same amount of stitches. I don't know what the heck I was thinking when I first answered. My bad.
> 
> I still think the extra stretchiness of 2 knit stitch garter borders works better for the pattern, but if you can work that border with the slip stitch very super stretchy you could still be okay.
Click to expand...

Sorry if I wasn't clear enough. I was trying, lol I just don't know all the technical jargon of knitting.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear enough. I was trying, lol I just don't know all the technical jargon of knitting.


No, you were fine!!! I'm glad you added your comment because it made me rethink mine and I was wrong!!!


----------



## DanaKay

You did fine Dreamfli.
Personally with a lace shawl, I wouldn't do a slip the first stitch unless the pattern said to do so.

When I am knitting sweaters or something that will require seaming, yep, you bet I slip to have a nice joining edge.


----------



## DanaKay

Dee,
What is this I am seeing and reading about you expanding your line to farm animal, crabs? Angel fish? :lol:

I have the caption for an ad using Alice in her Alexandra.
It is: 
My mom says I look my best when wearing a shawl designed by Dee.


----------



## stevieland

DanaKay said:


> Dee,
> What is this I am seeing and reading about you expanding your line to farm animal, crabs? Angel fish? :lol:
> 
> I have the caption for an ad using Alice in her Alexandra.
> It is:
> My mom says I look my best when wearing a shawl designed by Dee.


You know, one has to diversify to be successful, right?

I LOVE that ad copy!!!! As a matter of fact, I am starting to see some actual marketing possibilities with that picture.....


----------



## Silverowl

I think Alice should have a speech bubble and it should say "From me to you and back again".


----------



## umozabeads

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Shawlettes! I had a unusually horrible night with pain and not being able to sleep. We had record temps in San Diego; for the first time in over one hundred years the downtown area where I live reached 104 degrees. Absolutely mind boggling! On top of that the electricity went off from a brown out and was without cooling for over four hours. I thought I was going to die! MS is a disease that does not like extremes and I haven't had that much pain in years! I couldn't even knit, so you know how bad it was. Thank you for the most wonderful wake up postings ever! You Shawlettes Rock!!! Umoza


----------



## CathyAnn

Umoza, many years ago, I lived in San Diego and La Mesa. I know what you mean. Unless you're inland, you don't get so hot! Ugh! I feel for you. I hope the heat wave doesn't continue. Can you go to the beach for some relief???


----------



## Melodypop

I would love to join as well. N


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Wow I went away for an hour and look how the line expanded, tablecloths, baby blankets and curtains. To bulls and cows and a horse or two. Lol. What have y'all been drinking and can I have some please? Chart one of Elizabeth tablecloth done. Alder rose was right that few first rounds are a real booger! Even on magic loop.


I was so distracted by the post above yours last night (fancy that!) I didn't notice you were starting the Liz tablecloth!!! That is so cool. I am so excited to see it!! You go girl!


----------



## stevieland

Silverowl said:


> I think Alice should have a speech bubble and it should say "From me to you and back again".


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, Shawlettes! I had a unusually horrible night with pain and not being able to sleep. We had record temps in San Diego; for the first time in over one hundred years the downtown area where I live reached 104 degrees. Absolutely mind boggling! On top of that the electricity went off from a brown out and was without cooling for over four hours. I thought I was going to die! MS is a disease that does not like extremes and I haven't had that much pain in years! I couldn't even knit, so you know how bad it was. Thank you for the most wonderful wake up postings ever! You Shawlettes Rock!!! Umoza


I am soooo sorry to hear what a bad night you had. That is awful. I am glad that our shenanigans brought you some relief this morning.


----------



## DanaKay

Dee,
There you go, some very unique marketing ideas! How about: From Ewe to You!

AAAAAAAAAA do we get royalties :lol:


----------



## Anita H

I didn't get online yesterday afternoon and was laughing at all the animal clothing postings from you all this morning. Thanks for the chuckles.

Dee, just wanted to thank you for the great instructions for Holbrook. I was nervous when I printed out the pattern but have discovered how clear the pattern is. Still haven't got a picture yet but I completed the 5th repeat on the body chart and am so pleased with it. Just hope I can get the border right. 

It is another overcast, drizzly day here in the Ozarks and my joints are painful again so I don't know how much I will get done. This weather makes me feel lazy. It was so chilly last night that all my dogs decided they needed to cuddle up with me so I didn't sleep very well. They make me feel like I am sleeping in a cacoon and can't move. I'm going to have to lock them out of the bedroom so I can get a good nights sleep. Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## patocenizo

Oh my goodness Pacific Rose, your Holbrook is just breathtaking!! Wow!!!


Pacific Rose said:


> Here is my lace version of the Holbrook Shawl. I used a US #3 needle and Knit Picks 70% Baby Alpaca/30% Silk lace weight. Main Body Chart 2 was repeated 3 more times than the pattern suggests. Blocked, the shawl measured 68 x 24.
> 
> Try as I might, my camera just wouldn't capture how light and airy the shawl ended up being. It really was just a whisp of a thing.


----------



## DanaKay

umozabeads,
I really hope your situation gets better in a hurry. I know what it is like here when the electric company controls the air conditioner compressors (shuts them down) to prevent brown outs.
Unless you live with pain, a person can't imagine what the extreme weather condition can do to a body.
I am loving the idea of a squared Elizabeth. 
Ha! and her sitting here in her state of undone-ness yet, saying Oh sure, squared now you are thinking and here I sit just waiting to be a triangle! 
I must say she has been patient, not at all like Nadira, who let go of a stitch and let it run yet. Never said a word until I had her on the block. So of course I had to take her back some and redo. Well, she is on the last chart, just a few rows to be done, and she just is such a whiner! 
Who would have ever thought yarn could make such a ruckus! :lol:
Hope you are having a much better day today.


----------



## patocenizo

Cathy Ann, I live on Orange County and we have been sizzling here for the last few days, I recall La Mesa and it is hotthere as well. Even the beaches have been in the 90's!


----------



## patocenizo

Yes Umoza, I understand your temperatures as I live in Orange County and it is quite hot here as well.


umozabeads said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, Shawlettes! I had a unusually horrible night with pain and not being able to sleep. We had record temps in San Diego; for the first time in over one hundred years the downtown area where I live reached 104 degrees. Absolutely mind boggling! On top of that the electricity went off from a brown out and was without cooling for over four hours. I thought I was going to die! MS is a disease that does not like extremes and I haven't had that much pain in years! I couldn't even knit, so you know how bad it was. Thank you for the most wonderful wake up postings ever! You Shawlettes Rock!!! Umoza


----------



## AlderRose

Umoza,
See, we knew you were going to need a good dose of giggles, so we had it waiting for you this morning. Laughter IS the best medicine.


----------



## DanaKay

When it gets that hot and humid, I have been known to sit in a cool tub of water to get relief.
It sure has been some summer this year!


----------



## Dreamfli

My ac went out today. I live in a RV we have two. One on each end the one in front went out yesterday, blew the back one this morning. Thankfully it's only in the 80's today, watched my DH struggle to put in a window ac, first one wasn't big enough, second is working really hard to cool down our tin can. I have the new part ordered for the front ac but it will be a week before it gets here, 

On other notes, red Holbrook is at the 9th repeat of chart 2. Blue Holbrook is at repeat 8 of chart 2. Third repeat of chart 2 on Elizabeth tablecloth almost done.


----------



## britgirl

So sorry you had such a rough night. Hopefully the weather will cool down. It must have been awful without cooling. Glad you enjoyed our antics last night. A good time was had by all, and Dee has had a lot of suggestions, not that she really needs any from us, as she seems to do just fine with her own ideas. But who knows, one of those suggestions might take off and then you could say "I remember when that was first suggested". So if you see a sheep on a farm wearing a shawl or any other animal, you will just know it has to be one of Dee's designs!

Sue


umozabeads said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, Shawlettes! I had a unusually horrible night with pain and not being able to sleep. We had record temps in San Diego; for the first time in over one hundred years the downtown area where I live reached 104 degrees. Absolutely mind boggling! On top of that the electricity went off from a brown out and was without cooling for over four hours. I thought I was going to die! MS is a disease that does not like extremes and I haven't had that much pain in years! I couldn't even knit, so you know how bad it was. Thank you for the most wonderful wake up postings ever! You Shawlettes Rock!!! Umoza


----------



## britgirl

Wow, you are really busy. Are you going to keep up the parallel knitting on the Holbrooks? You must have to keep close tabs on them. I know I would be getting confused. 
Sorry that you are another one with cooling problems.

Sue



Dreamfli said:


> My ac went out today. I live in a RV we have two. One on each end the one in front went out yesterday, blew the back one this morning. Thankfully it's only in the 80's today, watched my DH struggle to put in a window ac, first one wasn't big enough, second is working really hard to cool down our tin can. I have the new part ordered for the front ac but it will be a week before it gets here,
> 
> On other notes, red Holbrook is at the 9th repeat of chart 2. Blue Holbrook is at repeat 8 of chart 2. Third repeat of chart on Elizabeth tablecloth almost done.


----------



## Dreamfli

britgirl said:


> Wow, you are really busy. Are you going to keep up the parallel knitting on the Holbrooks? You must have to keep close tabs on them. I know I would be getting confused.
> Sorry that you are another one with cooling problems.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ac went out today. I live in a RV we have two. One on each end the one in front went out yesterday, blew the back one this morning. Thankfully it's only in the 80's today, watched my DH struggle to put in a window ac, first one wasn't big enough, second is working really hard to cool down our tin can. I have the new part ordered for the front ac but it will be a week before it gets here,
> 
> On other notes, red Holbrook is at the 9th repeat of chart 2. Blue Holbrook is at repeat 8 of chart 2. Third repeat of chart on Elizabeth tablecloth almost done.
Click to expand...

Yes I think I will continue them both. If nothing else I will wear the blu one in my office during cold mornings. I have plenty of yarn so why not, I think I will do the borders in dark blue though for a change.


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> My ac went out today. I live in a RV we have two. One on each end the one in front went out yesterday, blew the back one this morning. Thankfully it's only in the 80's today, watched my DH struggle to put in a window ac, first one wasn't big enough, second is working really hard to cool down our tin can. I have the new part ordered for the front ac but it will be a week before it gets here,
> 
> On other notes, red Holbrook is at the 9th repeat of chart 2. Blue Holbrook is at repeat 8 of chart 2. Third repeat of chart on Elizabeth tablecloth almost done.


Were you born with 6 arms? Even with the AC out??? Nothing slows you down!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

Ha yeah I did slow down, I havent gotten hardly anything done today. I only have two arms. I promise your not speaking to an alien from outer space just pretending to be in Florida!


----------



## seamus

Hi Dee and guys - I just wanted to say that I can guarantee you 100% that a sheep will never, ever wear any shawl I have made. Just as well I suppose. Also Dee - you don't have to worry about the cheques, the bank will still accept them. I have enjoyed being an onlooker to all the frivolity, and one of these days I will make a shawl- all I have to do is keep going instead of undoing the ones I try. It will be for a bear though I think. or maybe myself. I was thinkng that a husband would be so pleased with his wife wearing a shawl for nightwear, don't you think? Keep smiling, Seamus.


----------



## Dreamfli

seamus said:


> Hi Dee and guys - I just wanted to say that I can guarantee you 100% that a sheep will never, ever wear any shawl I have made. Just as well I suppose. Also Dee - you don't have to worry about the cheques, the bank will still accept them. I have enjoyed being an onlooker to all the frivolity, and one of these days I will make a shawl- all I have to do is keep going instead of undoing the ones I try. It will be for a bear though I think. or maybe myself. I was thinkng that a husband would be so pleased with his wife wearing a shawl for nightwear, don't you think? Keep smiling, Seamus.


Probably as long as the shawls all she is wearing. Lol especially a real lacy one.


----------



## AlderRose

You know what, amongst my great grandmother's crochet books, I found the most beautiful patterns for the lace for camisoles. BEAUTIFUL!!! Nice patterns for the lace, but no directions for how to make the camisole or how to attach the lace. All that work - it had to take days, and they wore it all under their clothing, where only they... and maybe their husbands ever saw it.

I'm glad we are making shawls that we can wear and show off to everyone.


----------



## britgirl

Were the camisoles knitted too or fabric? What a find. This was crochet and the very fine thread?

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> You know what, amongst my great grandmother's crochet books, I found the most beautiful patterns for the lace for camisoles. BEAUTIFUL!!! Nice patterns for the lace, but no directions for how to make the camisole or how to attach the lace. All that work - it had to take days, and they wore it all under their clothing, where only they... and maybe their husbands ever saw it.
> 
> I'm glad we are making shawls that we can wear and show off to everyone.


----------



## AlderRose

If I remember right, the camisoles were supposed to be made from a fabric called "lawn." And yes, the crochet was done with really fine thread, not the very finest, though. I'm thinking it was #20. I have her tin of tiny spools of #30 that she used for lace on handkerchiefs. It is sooooo fine.


----------



## User5935

Okay.. I STILL cannot pick a yarn for this... I thought I wanted a chocolate color and a fiber that will add warmth without bulk for this winter. I'd like to wear it when say- grocery shopping- I get cold easily but a full winter coat is too much usually. I figured Chocolate would showcase stitches well, and also go with many thinner sweaters I have as far as their colors as well as some long sleeve Tees. Now I just don't know. I want/should stay as close to $20 for this project as I can and that seems hard with what more natural fibers cost, and the lesser expensive brands just don't seem to offer the right color! Any tips? I wish I had something in my yarn stash but the only things I have that are thin enough I don't have enough of, and the only thing I have enough of is closer to cobweb lace. I am having SUCH a hard time that now as long as its some sort of neutral I don't care what color- light, dark- whatever.... WAAAHAAAHAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## AlderRose

MsMallo, Have you looked on-line? I have to watch my budget and have liked what I've bought at KnitPicks. The yarn used for the lace weight shawl I posted on this KAL was purchased from their on-line store. I've used their fingering Gloss and liked it really well, too. I know you are trying to stay within a budget, but if you order $50,shipping is free. Take a look. http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Gloss_Fingering_Yarn__D5420151.html


----------



## User5935

Pacific Rose said:


> MsMallo, Have you looked on-line? I have to watch my budget and have liked what I've bought at KnitPicks. The yarn used for the lace weight shawl I posted on this KAL was purchased from their on-line store. I've used their fingering Gloss and liked it really well, too. I know you are trying to stay within a budget, but if you order $50,shipping is free. Take a look. http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Gloss_Fingering_Yarn__D5420151.html


Ha ha ha.... I have three kids, one of which is a precocious 3 yr old who is with me all day. I am ONLY looking online. She likes yarn- I try to stay out of yarn stores with her if I really have to concentrate! LOL. I have looked at knitpicks, I just didn't find THE color. I am trying to stay neutral. these are some colors I like. http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfCart/cart.cfm
Hope you can view my carts.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3

Dee, I haven't downloaded the Holbrook pattern yet but when I am shopping for yarn how much does the pattern call for? If I were to do it in Debbie Bliss baby cashmerino which is a 125 meter ball how much yarn would I need?


----------



## AlderRose

MsMallo said:


> Ha ha ha.... I have three kids, one of which is a precocious 3 yr old who is with me all day. I am ONLY looking online. She likes yarn- I try to stay out of yarn stores with her if I really have to concentrate! LOL. I have looked at knitpicks, I just didn't find THE color. I am trying to stay neutral. these are some colors I like. http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfCart/cart.cfm
> Hope you can view my carts.


I watch my 2.5 year old granddaughter. She is a CONSTANT source of entertainment.

About the yarn. You can't shop at Webs right now because the floor is so slippery from me drooling. KnitPicks gave me my own cart... unless you are ordering an Estonian lace book.

You want as little color variance as possible for Holbrook. The main body is knitted side to side, then the border is added in a way that its coloring will go up and down. So I'd recommend a solid colored or a heathered yarn.

Don't just pick a yarn to get it over with. This is a beautiful shawl and you don't want to put long hours of work into it and then hate it because of the color. Be patient and choose something that really works for you.

I like your idea of a darker color, since you are a mom with at least one active kiddo. If you are looking for warmth, go with fingering weight. The Holbrook I knitted with lace weight Alpaca/silk offered little warmth and was so delicate that it was more appropriate for dressy occasions.

That's my 2 cents worth. I hope it helps. Enjoy your little one. My baby turned 35 today, and it seems like it was just yesterday that she was an active 3 year old, pulling the needles out of my knitting projects.


----------



## CathyAnn

Oh man, I've been in denial. The yarn I'm using is a very subtle tonal in greens and thought it would work, but now that I'm finishing the fifth repeat, I can discern a subtle striping. Not good for the Holbrook! I'm going to have to tear it out and use something else.

I have some Araucania fingering weight I was going to use for an Estonian lace shawl, a solid aqua color. Oh well. It could be worse. I could be much farther along! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## CrochetyLady

I'm about to start the 2nd repeat of the Body Chart 2. I think I have this right but want to check. In the 2nd repeat I will work the shaded yellow part in []'s 2 times, then in the 3rd repeat I'll work that section 3 times, 4 in the 4th etc.?


----------



## stevieland

CrochetyLady said:


> I'm about to start the 2nd repeat of the Body Chart 2. I think I have this right but want to check. In the 2nd repeat I will work the shaded yellow part in []'s 2 times, then in the 3rd repeat I'll work that section 3 times, 4 in the 4th etc.?


You are correct!

Edited to add: I don't know why this isn't "quoting" correctly, I didn't do anything different???


----------



## stevieland

ginnyM1W2A3 said:


> Dee, I haven't downloaded the Holbrook pattern yet but when I am shopping for yarn how much does the pattern call for? If I were to do it in Debbie Bliss baby cashmerino which is a 125 meter ball how much yarn would I need?


That is a sport weight... heavier than fingering which is what my blue shawl is. We did not test knit that weight so I'm not sure what to tell you. I would get at least 7 balls I would think though. I can really only advise based upon what we used, so it may even take more depending on your gauge and needle size.


----------



## stevieland

MsMallo said:


> Okay.. I STILL cannot pick a yarn for this... I thought I wanted a chocolate color and a fiber that will add warmth without bulk for this winter. I'd like to wear it when say- grocery shopping- I get cold easily but a full winter coat is too much usually. I figured Chocolate would showcase stitches well, and also go with many thinner sweaters I have as far as their colors as well as some long sleeve Tees. Now I just don't know. I want/should stay as close to $20 for this project as I can and that seems hard with what more natural fibers cost, and the lesser expensive brands just don't seem to offer the right color! Any tips? I wish I had something in my yarn stash but the only things I have that are thin enough I don't have enough of, and the only thing I have enough of is closer to cobweb lace. I am having SUCH a hard time that now as long as its some sort of neutral I don't care what color- light, dark- whatever.... WAAAHAAAHAAAA!!!!!!!


Check out the Cascade 220 fingering, has good colors and is $5 a skein, you only need 3. Webs has it.

Also, Valley Farms Huntington sock yarn on that site too. You need 4 skeins but still is 4.79/per so under $20 give or take. Nice colors.


----------



## stevieland

Anita H said:


> I didn't get online yesterday afternoon and was laughing at all the animal clothing postings from you all this morning. Thanks for the chuckles.
> 
> Dee, just wanted to thank you for the great instructions for Holbrook. I was nervous when I printed out the pattern but have discovered how clear the pattern is. Still haven't got a picture yet but I completed the 5th repeat on the body chart and am so pleased with it. Just hope I can get the border right.
> 
> It is another overcast, drizzly day here in the Ozarks and my joints are painful again so I don't know how much I will get done. This weather makes me feel lazy. It was so chilly last night that all my dogs decided they needed to cuddle up with me so I didn't sleep very well. They make me feel like I am sleeping in a cacoon and can't move. I'm going to have to lock them out of the bedroom so I can get a good nights sleep. Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday.


You are welcome!! I am so glad you are finding the directions clear. Shout out and thanks to my fabulous test knitters and advisors Pacific Rose, knitgirl, DanaKay, Nanciann and Britgirl for their big time help with this pattern since it was more complicated to explain than my previous patterns.


----------



## terrachroma

Pacific Rose said:


> Here is my lace version of the Holbrook Shawl. I used a US #3 needle and Knit Picks 70% Baby Alpaca/30% Silk lace weight. Main Body Chart 2 was repeated 3 more times than the pattern suggests. Blocked, the shawl measured 68 x 24.
> 
> Try as I might, my camera just wouldn't capture how light and airy the shawl ended up being. It really was just a whisp of a thing.


Wow, she's amazing.
You had the same issue I had taking pics as mine is in a light taupe.
I will Post some pics on the KAL tomorrow.
Robin


----------



## Bethlyn

Dee,
Thanks for the link to the Holbrook Shawl ....I purchased the pattern without any problems. Can't wait to see the finished shawl.


----------



## Pocahontas

CathyAnn said:


> Oh man, I've been in denial. The yarn I'm using is a very subtle tonal in greens and thought it would work, but now that I'm finishing the fifth repeat, I can discern a subtle striping. Not good for the Holbrook! I'm going to have to tear it out and use something else.
> 
> I have some Araucania fingering weight I was going to use for an Estonian lace shawl, a solid aqua color. Oh well. It could be worse. I could be much farther along! :XD: :XD: :XD:


CathyAnn, I am learning how critical it is to choose the 'right' yarn for the project. I loved knitting the beautiful Ashton but was less than happy with the finished project because of the yarn.
I thought the yarn was so special - I had purchased it in Williamsburg, Virginia while on vacation (love to stop in yarn shops for my souvinirs). It was an expensive skein of Blue Heron, in muted colors of celadon green. Well, knitted up, it looks like camoflage. Not happy.
From now on, I will do as you did - frog it if not pleased. A lace shawl is too much work to continue on with 'ugly' yarn.


----------



## patocenizo

I am beginning to feel the same "problem" with my choice of yarn which is Anzula's Squishy but the label on the skein says it is fingering acutally it is not on the label but it is when I googled this yarn...hum....It is just yummy but my concern is that it might be too heavy..


Pocahontas said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I've been in denial. The yarn I'm using is a very subtle tonal in greens and thought it would work, but now that I'm finishing the fifth repeat, I can discern a subtle striping. Not good for the Holbrook! I'm going to have to tear it out and use something else.
> 
> I have some Araucania fingering weight I was going to use for an Estonian lace shawl, a solid aqua color. Oh well. It could be worse. I could be much farther along! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn, I am learning how critical it is to choose the 'right' yarn for the project. I loved knitting the beautiful Ashton but was less than happy with the finished project because of the yarn.
> I thought the yarn was so special - I had purchased it in Williamsburg, Virginia while on vacation (love to stop in yarn shops for my souvinirs). It was an expensive skein of Blue Heron, in muted colors of celadon green. Well, knitted up, it looks like camoflage. Not happy.
> From now on, I will do as you did - frog it if not pleased. A lace shawl is too much work to continue on with 'ugly' yarn.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamfli

I know this is not Holbrook related, but I thought you might want to see a square Elizabeth through chart 2A.


----------



## AlderRose

Thanks, Robin. I wish I had experimented more with the photos. I'm thinking that some sort of back lighting would have helped. I can't think of how to do that in the great outdoors, though. It was amazing how light and airy that Holbrook was. I think it is partly because I blocked her so harshly. I was looking at my daughter's birthday Glenallen as she was wearing it (she has been coveting it since I made it) and wanted to grab it back and reblock it. I even offered to, but she would have no part of it. She about had a heart attack when she watched me block the Holbrook, so it will be interesting when HER shawl needs washed and reblocked.


----------



## User5935

WOOHOO!!!!! I just got refunded part of my payment from teh dentist. I am going to cash it and use it toward yarn for this. Going to shower and go to the LYS to get some!!! WOOHOO!!! And I don't have to feel guilty about it coming out of the bank account!


----------



## jan1ce

Wow! You have all been busy. I've had problems with my laptop the last couple of days and I'm astonished at all the postings (20 pages).

The shawls are beautiful and were completed so quickly, the colours are amazing too. I'm still plodding on with Alex but my enthusiasm is waning. Especially after reading the KAL. 

Think I'll just have a quick browse for yarn for the Holbrook----only looking of course! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## AlderRose

MsMallo said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! I just got refunded part of my payment from teh dentist. I am going to cash it and use it toward yarn for this. Going to shower and go to the LYS to get some!!! WOOHOO!!! And I don't have to feel guilty about it coming out of the bank account!


Now, you have warned us about shopping for yarn with your 3 year old. If you get to the check out and find that there are strange skeins of intense purple yarn, it's because I've talked her into adding them to your cart.

Hope you and your 3 year old have fun shopping and that you both find exactly what you want.


----------



## carol12

Got my pattern and yarn.My yarn is from Destination Yarn,it is 75%superwash merino 20%nylon,5%stellina(non-metal),fingering weight.The color is called Silver Shiny.I hope to be starting this the second or third week in Oct.


----------



## CathyAnn

I had thought to use the aqua Araucania for the Holbrook, and then remembered I had some pink (a very subtle heather) Silky Wool by Elsebeth Lavold. It's a little heavier fingering weight, but I have more than enough of it -- and I already have it. I've just finished the second repeat of chart 2, so am on my way, happy again! :thumbup:


----------



## User5935

WAAAA HAAAA HAAAAAA! :`( both my LYSs are closed today!!!! I am determined to go get my oil changed EARLY tomorrow so I can go tot he LYS before lunch... Cross your fingers!



Pacific Rose said:


> MsMallo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!! I just got refunded part of my payment from teh dentist. I am going to cash it and use it toward yarn for this. Going to shower and go to the LYS to get some!!! WOOHOO!!! And I don't have to feel guilty about it coming out of the bank account!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you have warned us about shopping for yarn with your 3 year old. If you get to the check out and find that there are strange skeins of intense purple yarn, it's because I've talked her into adding them to your cart.
> 
> Hope you and your 3 year old have fun shopping and that you both find exactly what you want.
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

MsMallo said:


> WAAAA HAAAA HAAAAAA! :`( both my LYSs are closed today!!!! I am determined to go get my oil changed EARLY tomorrow so I can go tot he LYS before lunch... Cross your fingers!
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsMallo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!! I just got refunded part of my payment from teh dentist. I am going to cash it and use it toward yarn for this. Going to shower and go to the LYS to get some!!! WOOHOO!!! And I don't have to feel guilty about it coming out of the bank account!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you have warned us about shopping for yarn with your 3 year old. If you get to the check out and find that there are strange skeins of intense purple yarn, it's because I've talked her into adding them to your cart.
> 
> Hope you and your 3 year old have fun shopping and that you both find exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You don't change the oil in your car yourself? Imagine what fun you and your daughter would have.

You should have seen my DH when he taught our teenage girls how to change the oil in their own cars. The youngest was, and still is, WELL endowed and had a hard time scrunching under the engine even with the car jacked as high as they could safely get it. She was sooo embarrassed and he wasn't going to say a thing,... but the looks on their faces....


----------



## DanaKay

It's a yarn thing! I have pretty much all lace weight to cobweb weight yarn.

When Holbrook suggested weight was fingering, I used what I had left on hand, which is Tosh light (fingering) in the Filgree colorway. Yep, varigated.
I will have Holbrook finished this week, if all goes well. I am working on the border as we speak.

Where I am really seeing the variegation thus far is in the stocking stitch, of course. The lace work in this shawl seems to be strong enough that I may just be able to get away with using "this" yarn.

I don't know that I would feel the same with another variegated yarn, but a tonal yarn perhaps would do well.

I do really like this colorway and can hardly wait to get it finished to see just how this variegated yarn is going to look. I have a GD that will latch onto this one.

I take horrid pictures, but once finished, I will try to get one good enough to give you an idea of what you may expect should you choose to use a yarn of this type.


----------



## AlderRose

DanaKay,
I am anxious to see how your Holbrook finishes, especially with the variegated yarn. I hope, after all of the work you've put into it, that you'll be able to say, "Yep, you can do it!" instead of "Na, bad idea." Sounds like your GD will like it either way.

My DH says that even a blind squirrel can find a nut sometimes. I use that attitude when I take pictures. I take lots of them, probably 20 or more for each one that I post. And I crop them the same way I block the shawl...till they scream.


----------



## DanaKay

Pacific Rose,
We'll see. I really don't think that I would suggest to anyone to use a variegated yarn for this shawl. I do think though that I may have just got lucky with this one. Could be that I just really like the colors!
My GD is a red head and these are so her colors.

I may try blocking it a bit differently then Dee did hers. I will try to mark the center and measure out equally to either side, then use my yard stick with the hole in to measure what half the width is and block out to that measurement, for the length, just as I would a full circular only this one is semi-circular. 
If I don't like how it looks, I can always change it. Using the measuring method is the fastest way to get the job done that I've found with less fiddling with moving pins. In other words I am going to keep to the length being half the total width. Example 60" wide would be 30" length.


----------



## AlderRose

I had my carpenter's measuring tape nearby and used it plenty. It's the only way to come up with any symmetry. No one needs a lopsided shawl.


----------



## umozabeads

Here's a yarn head's up; Elann.com is having a sale on 100% baby Alpaca; $5.10 for 437 yards and in comes in about 15 colors including two shades of chocolate brown. Sale starts Tuesday morning at 9a.m. Pacific time. Umoza
Oh, and it's fingering weight; perfect for Holbrook


----------



## stevieland

DanaKay said:


> Pacific Rose,
> We'll see. I really don't think that I would suggest to anyone to use a variegated yarn for this shawl. I do think though that I may have just got lucky with this one. Could be that I just really like the colors!
> My GD is a red head and these are so her colors.
> 
> I may try blocking it a bit differently then Dee did hers. I will try to mark the center and measure out equally to either side, then use my yard stick with the hole in to measure what half the width is and block out to that measurement, for the length, just as I would a full circular only this one is semi-circular.
> If I don't like how it looks, I can always change it. Using the measuring method is the fastest way to get the job done that I've found with less fiddling with moving pins. In other words I am going to keep to the length being half the total width. Example 60" wide would be 30" length.


A heads-up: The placement of the increases will probably prevent you from doing that. It would probably not block to 30" in length because there are not enough rows.... and even if you do manage to pull it out that far, it will probably spring back after blocking because of where those make1 increases were placed. If the increases were placed like half a pie divided into 4 sections it would be a different story. I'll be interested to see what happens!


----------



## roed2er

Dreamfli said:


> I know this is not Holbrook related, but I thought you might want to see a square Elizabeth through chart 2A.


That is going to be simply fantasic. How inspiring -- I am so tempted to try something similar. Debi


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> I had my carpenter's measuring tape nearby and used it plenty. It's the only way to come up with any symmetry. No one needs a lopsided shawl.


I do the same -- measure, measure, measure! And I put a straight edge along the points, so I'm sure to draw them out evenly. No having to constantly move pins while eyeballing them for me either.


----------



## CrochetyLady

I haven't done much yet as other projects are taking my time. Also I'm not sure if I'm going to continue with the variegated yarn I have. Dee, would 100% Alpace in fingering weight work well with this? I don't know much about how different fibers wear, stretch etc.


----------



## DanaKay

Dee,
Thanks for the heads up on that. I hadn't taken the increase placement into consideration. I can see what you are saying. Well it was a thought. :lol: 
I am sure I would find out soon enough that it wouldn't be a go when I went to pull it out.
Good save there my friend! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Pacific Rose - your shawl is superb!! Thanks for the photos of the sheep- gave me a chuckle.


----------



## carol12

I saw that a few people are doing the Hollbrook shawl in varigated yarn and our not liking the way it is turning out. should this not be done with varigated yarn? The yarn I was giong to use is varigated,in touguoise,light gray white& silver threads going through it.


----------



## Dreamfli

carol12 said:


> I saw that a few people are doing the Hollbrook shawl in varigated yarn and our not liking the way it is turning out. should this not be done with varigated yarn? The yarn I was giong to use is varigated,in touguoise,light gray white& silver threads going through it.


The shawl main body is worked back and forth, the border is up and down, the stripes will probably clash so to speak.


----------



## stevieland

carol12 said:


> I saw that a few people are doing the Hollbrook shawl in varigated yarn and our not liking the way it is turning out. should this not be done with varigated yarn? The yarn I was giong to use is varigated,in touguoise,light gray white& silver threads going through it.


The use of variegated yarn is a personal choice, and some people like it and some not so much. Keep in mind with fancier lace patterns, one would usually want the pretty lace work to take front and center stage. Variegated yarn draws more attention to itself rather then the lace pattern. So it will obscure the design quite a bit. Also, with a knitted on border, you have the border at right angles to the body, which means the variegation will also have at a different angle on the border and the body and the result will be very busy indeed, particularly with all those colors you mention.

I prefer to use tonal hand dyed yarn as it has subtle color changes that enhance the pattern rather than distract from it.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli, your square Elizabeth rocks! I've been meaning to tell you. I can't wait to see.


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli, your square Elizabeth rocks! I've been meaning to tell you. I can't wait to see.


Thank you so much Dee. I had been wanting to make my daughter a square cloth for her square table but couldn't find a pattern I liked. You know I love your patterns so it was an easy choice. I want to make one for my other daughter for her future home. She is the baby (20) no hubby and still lives with family. (want to try to get both done for Christmas. Lots of knitting in my future, lol.


----------



## CrochetyLady

umozabeads said:


> Here's a yarn head's up; Elann.com is having a sale on 100% baby Alpaca; $5.10 for 437 yards and in comes in about 15 colors including two shades of chocolate brown. Sale starts Tuesday morning at 9a.m. Pacific time. Umoza
> Oh, and it's fingering weight; perfect for Holbrook


Can you post a link to the sale please? I get the Elann email but the only Alpaca I can find that they have on sale is worsted weight @ $4.25 for 109 yards


----------



## Deeknits

I'm reading through the Holbrook pattern and just visited the tutorial by Miriam Felton describing the knitted on border. Does anyone know if she, or anyone, has a video showing this technique? A video showing exactly how to do it is so much easier for the than photos. I guess I'm visually challenged!


----------



## christine4321

I am still waiting for my yarn to come in but I am wondering, I was at Walmart today and came across a wonderfully soft lace weight crochet yarn, can this be used? The colour is mushroom with a sheen to it. It is 100% viscose bamboo.


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> I know this is not Holbrook related, but I thought you might want to see a square Elizabeth through chart 2A.


AWESOME. Can you believe how well the pattern works into a square, and how beautiful it is.


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is not Holbrook related, but I thought you might want to see a square Elizabeth through chart 2A.
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME. Can you believe how well the pattern works into a square, and how beautiful it is.
Click to expand...

It really is amazing. I am almost through chart 3 x1. It looks very pretty. I know my daughter will love it.

I was thinking of doing a Nadira square in an awful orange (she loves it though) for my other daughter. I think it will be more like a throw than a tablecloth. She asked that I not make her another shawl.


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> I was thinking of doing a Nadira square in an awful orange (she loves it though) for my other daughter. I think it will be more like a throw than a tablecloth. She asked that I not make her another shawl.


Tell her that you know she didn't want another shawl, but you found TWO that you thought she'd like....

I just finished another baby sweater out of acrylic and keep looking at the ball that's left. It has to have miles of yarn on it. I'm sooo tempted to make another Ashton baby shawl... but am making myself make what I thought was the last baby sweater for a while. I found out Sunday while at church that we have yet another baby on it's way. Now, I like the babies, and I like the sweater pattern I'm using, but SOMEDAY I'd like to make another Holbrook... and you know with her latest baby out of the nest, Dee will be hatching another very soon.


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing a Nadira square in an awful orange (she loves it though) for my other daughter. I think it will be more like a throw than a tablecloth. She asked that I not make her another shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell her that you know she didn't want another shawl, but you found TWO that you thought she'd like....
> 
> I just finished another baby sweater out of acrylic and keep looking at the ball that's left. It has to have miles of yarn on it. I'm sooo tempted to make another Ashton baby shawl... but am making myself make what I thought was the last baby sweater for a while. I found out Sunday while at church that we have yet another baby on it's way. Now, I like the babies, and I like the sweater pattern I'm using, but SOMEDAY I'd like to make another Holbrook... and you know with her latest baby out of the nest, Dee will be hatching another very soon.
Click to expand...

I can't keep up with dee and I knit fast lol. My elizabeth square was the last pattern that I hadn't attempted yet.

Can't make her another orange shawl. She all ready has one. But the throw or tablecloth would be right up her alley.


----------



## britgirl

Hmmm. "with her latest baby out of the nest, Dee will be hatching another very soon" Well she does try to be very productive and keep everybody happy and knitting. I think she may be taking a little breather now, with all those people out there busily knitting their Holbrooks. Give herself time to rest and recupe and decide whatever beautiful design to conjure up next to challenge us all. I can't begin to imagine what it must be like to design a shawl and all that is involved, including all those mathematical calculations that go into it.

Sue
[/quote]


Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing a Nadira square in an awful orange (she loves it though) for my other daughter. I think it will be more like a throw than a tablecloth. She asked that I not make her another shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell her that you know she didn't want another shawl, but you found TWO that you thought she'd like....
> 
> I just finished another baby sweater out of acrylic and keep looking at the ball that's left. It has to have miles of yarn on it. I'm sooo tempted to make another Ashton baby shawl... but am making myself make what I thought was the last baby sweater for a while. I found out Sunday while at church that we have yet another baby on it's way. Now, I like the babies, and I like the sweater pattern I'm using, but SOMEDAY I'd like to make another Holbrook... and you know with her latest baby out of the nest, Dee will be hatching another very soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

Sue,
I get a head ache just thinking about all of the math involved in getting the different lace motifs to blend together. Imagine all of the figuring involved to get Holbrook's border to come out perfect like that. 

Here we are complaining that we can't keep up with her and we are just knitting her designs. She's doing all of the research, putting just the right motifs together, all the math to make it all work, AND knitting the shawl... probably two or three times if you count the frogging and reknitting that she does... oh, and I almost forgot, she's writing the pattern, too. Pretty amazing.

Dreamfli,
If you knit a SQUARE throw, that's 2 triangles put together, so that makes TWO triagular shawls... that's where my mind was going, but maybe my brain isn't working on all cylinders yet this morning after staying up late to finish that sweater.


----------



## Dreamfli

Dreamfli,
If you knit a SQUARE throw, that's 2 triangles put together, so that makes TWO triagular shawls... that's where my mind was going, but maybe my brain isn't working on all cylinders yet this morning after staying up late to finish that sweater.[/quote]

I have 3 of the Cotton Flake yarn like I made my blue Nadira out of in Hunter Vest orange. I have tried to make a sweater with it and it is just so ugly I can't get past the neckline. So I thought to use this orange why not a throw or tablecloth with it. It is a pretty good weight on size 5 needles. I think it would be really pretty that way.


----------



## AlderRose

It's the orange on the left, right? Yeah! It would even look warm. You can get away with a lot more color wise with a throw than you can a shawl or a sweater. I'd sure wrap up in it, but you wouldn't catch me wearing it. Now that red would be a different story...


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> It's the orange on the left, right? Yeah! It would even look warm. You can get away with a lot more color wise with a throw than you can a shawl or a sweater. I'd sure wrap up in it, but you wouldn't catch me wearing it. Now that red would be a different story...


I traded the red, darn it. But I have 3 of the orange and they have 328 yards a piece and 2 whites and a green in the same yarn. Definitely a throw type color


----------



## User5935

Well I don't but even if I did I needed tires rotated and the bead reseated on one. THEN they said they couldn't find the Lug key... As I am driving I decide to look. Found it. Anyway I went to both LYS's and neither had what I am looking for. The older shop suggested taking a ball home and playing with and seeing if I like it. She will hold yarn of the same dye lot for a bit if I decide I like it. I will still look online too...
I am losing interest in searching for yarn, this is dragging out so! And I found the PERFECT blue or brown but they were cotton! *sigh*............................


Pacific Rose said:


> MsMallo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WAAAA HAAAA HAAAAAA! :`( both my LYSs are closed today!!!! I am determined to go get my oil changed EARLY tomorrow so I can go tot he LYS before lunch... Cross your fingers!
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsMallo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!! I just got refunded part of my payment from teh dentist. I am going to cash it and use it toward yarn for this. Going to shower and go to the LYS to get some!!! WOOHOO!!! And I don't have to feel guilty about it coming out of the bank account!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you have warned us about shopping for yarn with your 3 year old. If you get to the check out and find that there are strange skeins of intense purple yarn, it's because I've talked her into adding them to your cart.
> 
> Hope you and your 3 year old have fun shopping and that you both find exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't change the oil in your car yourself? Imagine what fun you and your daughter would have.
> 
> You should have seen my DH when he taught our teenage girls how to change the oil in their own cars. The youngest was, and still is, WELL endowed and had a hard time scrunching under the engine even with the car jacked as high as they could safely get it. She was sooo embarrassed and he wasn't going to say a thing,... but the looks on their faces....
Click to expand...


----------



## EqLady

MsMallo - I had the same isisue with yarn you are having. If computer screens produced true colors, it would be much easier! I wound up ordering the Cascade Silk which I had used before, in a different color. Then I just received the Elann e-mail and they have a lovely periwinkle! My very favorite color! I've never knit with alpaca - anybody here have experience with it?


----------



## User5935

I might get teh Elann in "eclipse" I just wanted a little darker, and a little thicker. Dee's was in a sport weight and I liked the thickness of it more.... Will mull it over... At that price perhaps I can get blue and a brown.
If I ed up with fingerling should I use recommended size or go up to 5's for this pattern! Gotta run for now!!!


----------



## roed2er

christine4321 said:


> I am still waiting for my yarn to come in but I am wondering, I was at Walmart today and came across a wonderfully soft lace weight crochet yarn, can this be used? The colour is mushroom with a sheen to it. It is 100% viscose bamboo.


I have not seen this in our Wal-Mart and I have not ever worked with it. But I am "bumping" it along hoping maybe someone else will see it and have an answer for you. Best of luck, Debi


----------



## umozabeads

I have worked with this Elann yarn before and it was absolutely heavenly! It was a little tough in the beginning, but as I went on the yarn cooperated more and made me happy . Umoza


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady said:


> MsMallo - I had the same isisue with yarn you are having. If computer screens produced true colors, it would be much easier! I wound up ordering the Cascade Silk which I had used before, in a different color. Then I just received the Elann e-mail and they have a lovely periwinkle! My very favorite color! I've never knit with alpaca - anybody here have experience with it?


My first experience with Alpaca was with my Holbrook. Really, I didn't notice much difference than with the Merino, but when the lace yarn is so fine, what is there to feel? It turned out just fine as far as I could see. They say Alpaca is warmer than wool, too.


----------



## EqLady

umozabeads said:


> I have worked with this Elann yarn before and it was absolutely heavenly! It was a little tough in the beginning, but as I went on the yarn cooperated more and made me happy . Umoza


It seems to weigh up as a light fingering/heavy lace. How would you describe it? Does it stretch more than wool?


----------



## AlderRose

MsMallo said:


> I might get teh Elann in "eclipse" I just wanted a little darker, and a little thicker. Dee's was in a sport weight and I liked the thickness of it more.... Will mull it over... At that price perhaps I can get blue and a brown.
> If I ed up with fingerling should I use recommended size or go up to 5's for this pattern! Gotta run for now!!!


Use US #5's if you end up with fingering, which btw was used in Dee's Holbrook. If you end up with sport weight, I'd guess 7's?? I'd swatch it to see if they made it lacy enough. Each of us has such a different knitting tension that it's really hard to say.

We'll be listening for a loud, "Woooo Hoooo!" when you finally find the perfect yarn.

I'm just back from shopping with our almost 3 year old GD. She wants EVERYTHING in the store! Her momma told her, "There's bugs in that." GD replied, "Me see um?"


----------



## CathyAnn

roed2er said:


> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for my yarn to come in but I am wondering, I was at Walmart today and came across a wonderfully soft lace weight crochet yarn, can this be used? The colour is mushroom with a sheen to it. It is 100% viscose bamboo.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen this in our Wal-Mart and I have not ever worked with it. But I am "bumping" it along hoping maybe someone else will see it and have an answer for you. Best of luck, Debi
Click to expand...

I've never knit with bamboo, but some have used it in a shawl. However, perhaps the fact that you're not getting an answer says volumes! I know Dee has said that wool and wool blends are the best for blocking purposes -- wool holds the blocking best.


----------



## nanciann

I have finally finished my Holbrook. It is drying at the moment but will be ready to photograph tomorrow.


----------



## stevieland

christine4321 said:


> I am still waiting for my yarn to come in but I am wondering, I was at Walmart today and came across a wonderfully soft lace weight crochet yarn, can this be used? The colour is mushroom with a sheen to it. It is 100% viscose bamboo.


Hi. Sorry I missed your post. I've worked with Bamboo a little bit, and it is quite nice, silky and light weight. I like wool more, but it blocks similarly to wool. The viscose is sort of a natural synthetic, in that it is a wood product that from what I understand that is put through a manufacturing process that uses some synthetic materials to make it similar to Rayon. Both are cellulose fibers. It would probably work fine for this design. I am guessing with viscose bamboo they use bamboo wood pulp.


----------



## umozabeads

It doesn't quite have the stretch of baby merino, but it does give enough for tough stitches. Umoza


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> Hmmm. "with her latest baby out of the nest, Dee will be hatching another very soon" Well she does try to be very productive and keep everybody happy and knitting. I think she may be taking a little breather now, with all those people out there busily knitting their Holbrooks....


Yes, I am taking a little rest. I've been knocking these things out one after another and I think I may take a little break to knit myself a big Ashton with extra rows of leaves.

But I am beginning the contemplating stage of my new design.

Any thoughts on the next shape y'all would like to knit? Should I stick with another semi-circle or go with a long crescent or a three-triangle.... any input is greatly appreciated. I'll make a list and check it twice!!!!


----------



## umozabeads

I like the sound of the three triangle! What a challenge! Umoza


----------



## Dreamfli

umozabeads said:


> I like the sound of the three triangle! What a challenge! Umoza


Never heard of one of these, is it like the Holbrook?


----------



## Pocahontas

The three triangle sounds interesting. Is this a shape that will hug the shoulders a little more?

After the stunning design of the Holbrook, I think you might want to have a little R&R. Relax, knit something nice and special for yourself.


----------



## Silverowl

Now I like the idea of three triangles.


----------



## stevieland

A three triangle is just that... instead of the regular triangle shape of the other of my designs, this just adds an extra triangle. So there is no point at the back, it is straight across, the points are on either side sort of lining up with your arms if that makes sense. If worn in the traditional way, it would stay put better. It gives you more material to wrap sideways as well.

Dreamfli, think of what you are doing with your square Liz but with three instead of four squares.... and you don't have that fiddy circular cast on.

I was also thinking about one that is an elongated triangle that is knit from side tip to side tip, increasing on one side only but incorporating a knitted on border type design but that is worked at the same time as the body. 

So many shapes and designs, I need to live 100 mores years to get to them all. Why oh why didn't I start doing this sooner???


----------



## DanaKay

Dee, I would vote semi-circle. The rest don't have any appeal to me what-so-ever.


----------



## Debiknit

How about something heavy for winter? 
I have used bamboo and ewe sock yarn for my Ashton and it turned out very nice. 55%wool,30%nylon,15%rayon from bamboo.
Soft and not scratchy. You can see it on Ravelry under Debiknitme


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> A three triangle is just that... instead of the regular triangle shape of the other of my designs, this just adds an extra triangle. So there is no point at the back, it is straight across, the points are on either side sort of lining up with your arms if that makes sense. If worn in the traditional way, it would stay put better. It gives you more material to wrap sideways as well.
> 
> Dreamfli, think of what you are doing with your square Liz but with three instead of four squares.... and you don't have that fiddy circular cast on.
> 
> I was also thinking about one that is an elongated triangle that is knit from side tip to side tip, increasing on one side only but incorporating a knitted on border type design but that is worked at the same time as the body.
> 
> So many shapes and designs, I need to live 100 mores years to get to them all. Why oh why didn't I start doing this sooner???


I looked it up,but can't find anything that looks like that, do you have design I could see? I am very sight oriented.


----------



## DanaKay

nanciann said:


> I have finally finished my Holbrook. It is drying at the moment but will be ready to photograph tomorrow.


Oh lucky you! We are having storms. I have to wait to block. I see that Trina realized that you no longer required her assistance to get it knit! :lol:


----------



## AlderRose

Okay, so this is not a Holbrook, but having made it gets me one step closer to making another Holbrook. YYYYYESSS!!!


----------



## DanaKay

Pacific Rose, That is really lovely. I really like it. Is it your own pattern?


----------



## AlderRose

DanaKay said:


> Pacific Rose, That is really lovely. I really like it. Is it your own pattern?


It's a combination of two sweater patterns and the Ashton Shawl.


----------



## Dreamfli

Very pretty, Pacific Rose. I really like the Ashton touches.


----------



## AlderRose

It's now my favorite sweater pattern. With all the babies that are arriving at our church, I'm getting lots of chances to make it.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A three triangle is just that... instead of the regular triangle shape of the other of my designs, this just adds an extra triangle. So there is no point at the back, it is straight across, the points are on either side sort of lining up with your arms if that makes sense. If worn in the traditional way, it would stay put better. It gives you more material to wrap sideways as well.
> 
> Dreamfli, think of what you are doing with your square Liz but with three instead of four squares.... and you don't have that fiddy circular cast on.
> 
> I was also thinking about one that is an elongated triangle that is knit from side tip to side tip, increasing on one side only but incorporating a knitted on border type design but that is worked at the same time as the body.
> 
> So many shapes and designs, I need to live 100 mores years to get to them all. Why oh why didn't I start doing this sooner???
> 
> 
> 
> I looked it up,but can't find anything that looks like that, do you have design I could see? I am very sight oriented.
Click to expand...

Which shape do you mean?


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Okay, so this is not a Holbrook, but having made it gets me one step closer to making another Holbrook. YYYYYESSS!!!


I love that sweater so much!!!


----------



## britgirl

You go for it with the Ashton. You need to knit something for yourself. The three triangle sounds intriguing. I haven't really heard of the crescent shape. Is that narrower than the semi circle? Would that have a knitted on border?

Sue



stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. "with her latest baby out of the nest, Dee will be hatching another very soon" Well she does try to be very productive and keep everybody happy and knitting. I think she may be taking a little breather now, with all those people out there busily knitting their Holbrooks....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am taking a little rest. I've been knocking these things out one after another and I think I may take a little break to knit myself a big Ashton with extra rows of leaves.
> 
> But I am beginning the contemplating stage of my new design.
> 
> Any thoughts on the next shape y'all would like to knit? Should I stick with another semi-circle or go with a long crescent or a three-triangle.... any input is greatly appreciated. I'll make a list and check it twice!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## britgirl

With the three triangle, are there still the same number of increases on the increase rows? Are there any links to any examples of them?

Sue


stevieland said:


> A three triangle is just that... instead of the regular triangle shape of the other of my designs, this just adds an extra triangle. So there is no point at the back, it is straight across, the points are on either side sort of lining up with your arms if that makes sense. If worn in the traditional way, it would stay put better. It gives you more material to wrap sideways as well.
> 
> Dreamfli, think of what you are doing with your square Liz but with three instead of four squares.... and you don't have that fiddy circular cast on.
> 
> I was also thinking about one that is an elongated triangle that is knit from side tip to side tip, increasing on one side only but incorporating a knitted on border type design but that is worked at the same time as the body.
> 
> So many shapes and designs, I need to live 100 mores years to get to them all. Why oh why didn't I start doing this sooner???


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful. I love the colour. Ashton certainly is getting around these days!

Sue



Pacific Rose said:


> Okay, so this is not a Holbrook, but having made it gets me one step closer to making another Holbrook. YYYYYESSS!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

Debiknit said:


> How about something heavy for winter?
> I have used bamboo and ewe sock yarn for my Ashton and it turned out very nice. 55%wool,30%nylon,15%rayon from bamboo.
> Soft and not scratchy. You can see it on Ravelry under Debiknitme


Love the Ashton and agree with a heavier weight shawl.


----------



## Pocahontas

Pacific Rose said:


> Okay, so this is not a Holbrook, but having made it gets me one step closer to making another Holbrook. YYYYYESSS!!!


Oh - how - sweet!! An Ashton-inspired baby sweater. That is SO cute. You are so GOOD.


----------



## nanciann

I'll go along with whatever you come up with, Dee. I like to be surprised. I also like doing something new.


----------



## Deeknits

I think I'd like another semi-circle or a crescent shape. I l love the triangles but it's nice to have a break and do something different.


----------



## AlderRose

I'm with Nanciann, Dee. You haven't disappointed me yet. 

Everyone can tell how disappointed I am with the Ashton. I hate it so much that I keep finding new ways to use the design.


----------



## britgirl

Agree. Gets better with each one. Somehow you always top the previous one, Dee. Don't know how you do it!
Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> I'm with Nanciann, Dee. You haven't disappointed me yet.
> 
> Everyone can tell how disappointed I am with the Ashton. I hate it so much that I keep finding new ways to use the design.


----------



## stevieland

Y'all are so sweet to me!!!! I'm gonna get a big head!! (Actually, if you measure it, is is sort of big.  )


----------



## CathyAnn

nanciann said:


> I'll go along with whatever you come up with, Dee. I like to be surprised. I also like doing something new.


Ditto!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose... let me guess... those button are about 50 years old?!?!?

The baby sweater is darling, and the buttons are perfect for it. It just goes to show that, if you wait long enough, the right garment will come along for the buttons.


----------



## terrachroma

After completing my Test Knit of the Holbrook Shawl for Dee I was compelled to make another.
This is my second Holbrook Shawl and not part of the Test Knit.
Stats:
Yarn: Anne dyed by Art By Eve
70%Baby Alpaca/30%Silk 750yds
Laceweight
Colorway: Hot Pink
Yardage: 600
Needle: 5US
Dimensions: Blocked to 66"x26"
I used laceweight instead of fingering but stayed with pattern needle and pattern repeats.
My Test Holbrook was with a very laceweight yarn.
Anne is a more traditional diameter of laceweight.


----------



## AlderRose

CathyAnn,
I think those buttons were in my Mom's sewing stuff when we cleaned it out after she passed away. I have a hard time throwing stuff like that away, and it worked for me... this time.

Also among Mom's sewing stuff were the wooden buttons that my grandmother played with as a child and had penciled their names on them. She was born in the late 1800's, so these buttons are OLD. It is fair talking about her on KP cuz she's the one who taught me to knit.


----------



## Deeknits

Terra.....it's beautiful!


----------



## AlderRose

Robin!!! That is one hot Holbrook! There is not one meek or mild bone in her body.


----------



## terrachroma

Hi Folks,
This is the Holbrook Shawl I Test Knit for 
Dee O'Keefe (Stevieland).
It was a pleasure to knit and so fun. 
But you folks are learning that right now!!!
I used a laceweight yarn about the diameter of 
size #10 crochet thread. I used a light beige color and got the light, heirloom feel I was looking for.
It is modeled by Angie the daughter of a friend in my Knitting Guild.
Stats:
Yarn: Malabrigo Baby Silkpaca 70%BabyAlpaca/30%Silk
laceweight 420 yds/skein
Colorway: Light Taupe
Needle Size: 4US
Yardage: 630yds
Using the laceweight I repeated Body Chart 2 for 23 repeats instead of the 20 repeats that gave me the
Blocked Measurements of 66"x25"


----------



## CathyAnn

What gorgeous Holbrooks! Perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits

Now you have me thinking about lace weight yarns!!!!


----------



## nanciann

Robin that Holbrook in that Hot Pink color is really impressive. Just beautiful!


----------



## nanciann

Rose, I have some things from my mother's button collection. Actual shoe button's...back from my mother's shoes in the 1920's.

Oh and a silver shoe button hook.


----------



## britgirl

That is beautiful. I love the colour!

Sue


terrachroma said:


> After completing my Test Knit of the Holbrook Shawl for Dee I was compelled to make another.
> This is my second Holbrook Shawl and not part of the Test Knit.
> Stats:
> Yarn: Anne dyed by Art By Eve
> 70%Baby Alpaca/30%Silk 750yds
> Laceweight
> Colorway: Hot Pink
> Yardage: 600
> Needle: 5US
> Dimensions: Blocked to 66"x26"
> I used laceweight instead of fingering but stayed with pattern needle and pattern repeats.
> My Test Holbrook was with a very laceweight yarn.
> Anne is a more traditional diameter of laceweight.


----------



## Pocahontas

Terrachroma, your hot pink Holbrook is really HOT. Love those close-up shops - will be helpful as I slowly make my way through the pattern.


----------



## Dreamfli

Tera love the pink and I am not a fan of pink I have some pink left from the edwina, I think I will give it a try as a Holbrook. ( down the line since I have 3 wip now)


----------



## stevieland

Robin..... OMG!!!! That pink... I didn't even know you had finished another one. It is gorgeous. You know I love the white one, as I commented on your topic and that one is lovely too. 

But that pink one is crazy good.


----------



## terrachroma

Hi Nanciann,
I'm gonna fly to Arizonia and steal that little pooch in your Avatar.
I'm in love!!!!
Robin


----------



## DanaKay

terrachroma said:


> Hi Nanciann,
> I'm gonna fly to Arizonia and steal that little pooch in your Avatar.
> I'm in love!!!!
> Robin


Robin, better wait until Nan teaches her how to knit with needles and not her teeth! :lol: She is just the cutest little girl.


----------



## Pocahontas

Received my yarn yesterday, started on my Holbrook this evening. If it's done by Christmas, I'll be surprised. I am one who works on several projects at a time. But I'm into chart 2 and feeling pretty good about it.


----------



## nanciann

Now that's an idea Dana...I'll teach her to knit...LOL

She is a cutie Robin. We love her to pieces.


----------



## DanaKay

She could be a tiny Fawn in that picture, Nan. Just adorable!


----------



## stevieland

DanaKay said:


> She could be a tiny Fawn in that picture, Nan. Just adorable!


She does look like a tiny fawn! Nan, we need more pics!!!! Can you knit up a little shawl for her to model? Since April started the tradition of pets wearing shawls, here is Stevie's begrudging contribution:


----------



## AlderRose

nanciann said:


> Rose, I have some things from my mother's button collection. Actual shoe button's...back from my mother's shoes in the 1920's.
> 
> Oh and a silver shoe button hook.


How neat. Imagine wearing shoes that had to be closed that way. They look so uncomfortable.

In Mom's buttons were lots of old belt buckles for ladies' dresses and some of the ugliest enormous buttons I've ever seen.

One of my friends took some of the really old stuff of her mother's and made a beautiful shadow box with them. That way she put the tiny heirlooms where they could be admired AND kept them from getting lost.


----------



## AlderRose

Dee, 
He didn't try to take it off? What a good sport he is. He left his shawl in much better shape than April did. I am still picking straw out of the poor thing.


----------



## YorkieMama

Think I will wait for my yarn order to start my Holbrook. I was looking at that lovely chocolate cherry and think that there might be too much change between the milk chocolate brown and the fondant cherry colors (looks just like a lovely Neilson's "Cherry Blossom" chocolate bar) to work in this shawl. I found an e-mail sent yesterday saying that the Blackberry tonal had been shipped. Should be here in a couple weeks, keeping fingers crossed. I have other yarn in my stash that would work but it is usually best to go with my first inclination.


----------



## AlderRose

Do any of you have any advice about Caron Simply Soft yarn? I'm supposed to be making a baby sweater out of the stuff to match a blanket another gal is making. It doesn't feel right. And it looks so... clumsy.


----------



## AlderRose

Blackberry Tonal... sounds luscious. It's going to be a long couple of weeks for you waiting for that order.


----------



## christine4321

stevieland said:


> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for my yarn to come in but I am wondering, I was at Walmart today and came across a wonderfully soft lace weight crochet yarn, can this be used? The colour is mushroom with a sheen to it. It is 100% viscose bamboo.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Sorry I missed your post. I've worked with Bamboo a little bit, and it is quite nice, silky and light weight. I like wool more, but it blocks similarly to wool. The viscose is sort of a natural synthetic, in that it is a wood product that from what I understand that is put through a manufacturing process that uses some synthetic materials to make it similar to Rayon. Both are cellulose fibers. It would probably work fine for this design. I am guessing with viscose bamboo they use bamboo wood pulp.
Click to expand...

Thank you. This yarn feels incredibly soft and quite elegant. I think for now I will wait a bit for the other yarn and see what that is like when it comes in. Should be any day now.


----------



## off2knit

You could double the strand

AND it is washable


----------



## britgirl

I love it! Hmmm. Dee is definitely thinking about the animal range. Well, here is another one. This is my Max, a miniature Schnauzer, debuting my latest Holbrook, whose pics have not been posted yet. Later, after I get a chance to take some more. Do you think it might be a little big for him? He wasn't exactly an unwilling subject. Anything for a pic!

Sue


stevieland said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> She could be a tiny Fawn in that picture, Nan. Just adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> She does look like a tiny fawn! Nan, we need more pics!!!! Can you knit up a little shawl for her to model? Since April started the tradition of pets wearing shawls, here is Stevie's begrudging contribution:
Click to expand...


----------



## Deeknits

I went stash shopping for my Holbrook last night. My first thought when I first sat that border was ivy leaves and I wanted a pretty green. But then someone mentioned angel fish and I lost the ivy and start seeing beautiful Queen Angels like I see in the Caribbean on our dive trips. I started seeing it in blues....turquoises, teals, etc.

So I jumped into my stash and came across 2 hanks of Cascade Yarns Heritage silk, 85% wool and 15% mulberry silk in a deep turquoise.









The actual color is deeper than it looks here...at least on my old monitor.

I tried winding the first hank but my winder is still acting up. Knit Picks is replacing it so I might wait a few days to start so I can rewind this sloppy cake. Plus Beast is having his prostatectomy surgery tomorrow and the 2-3 nights in the hospital will give me a chance to finish the Fan and Feather scarf I'm working on.

With every Holbrook photo that's posted I get more excited!


----------



## britgirl

Love the colour. That is beautiful and will make a beautiful Holbrook.

Hope that surgery will go well. It's good that you are able to take advantage and do your knitting then.

Sue


Deeknits said:


> I went stash shopping for my Holbrook last night. My first thought when I first sat that border was ivy leaves and I wanted a pretty green. But then someone mentioned angel fish and I lost the ivy and start seeing beautiful Queen Angels like I see in the Caribbean on our dive trips. I started seeing it in blues....turquoises, teals, etc.
> 
> So I jumped into my stash and came across 2 hanks of Cascade Yarns Heritage silk, 85% wool and 15% mulberry silk in a deep turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual color is deeper than it looks here...at least on my old monitor.
> 
> I tried winding the first hank but my winder is still acting up. Knit Picks is replacing it so I might wait a few days to start so I can rewind this sloppy cake. Plus Beast is having his prostatectomy surgery tomorrow and the 2-3 nights in the hospital will give me a chance to finish the Fan and Feather scarf I'm working on.
> 
> With every Holbrook photo that's posted I get more excited!


----------



## Deeknits

Thanks, Sue. It's been a long year of medical issues and hopefully this will be the end of it. Or at least the start to the end!


----------



## Debiknit

Both the pink and the antique white shawls are lovely. The pink really is delicate and fine. Looks like thread instead of yarn.
Dee your bird is so cute. Very tolerant as well. And Sue that is definitly Max's color. Looks great on him. Being so patient too. Great pet pictures.


----------



## nanciann

Good Morning one and all. So very funny! No chance of a picture of Katrina and any of my shawls together...she's still a puppy and .... puppy and shawl means ....mouth and teeth on shawl.

Oh I love Stevie ... He is so cute and such a sport... His own shawl and it's a special Design by Dee...

Max looks like an old softie...Just an angel in that beautiful shawl. You must trust him completely.

Yes Trina does look like a tiny fawn. Her color and her long legs and she is speedy. She flies around the house. She plays fetch with a tiny yellow tennis ball and really is fast. 

I am trying to train her to walk on a lease. For five steps she walked.... the rest was towing a wound up Chihuahua around with the lease in her mouth and squirming herself into ball. She thought that was great fun...But a few minutes each day and I'll win...(I hope)...


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> I love it! Hmmm. Dee is definitely thinking about the animal range. Well, here is another one. This is my Max, a miniature Schnauzer, debuting my latest Holbrook, whose pics have not been posted yet. Later, after I get a chance to take some more. Do you think it might be a little big for him? He wasn't exactly an unwilling subject. Anything for a pic!
> 
> Sue


Max really is a ham!!! He looks like he is really modeling! What a cutie.


----------



## britgirl

Here is my latest Holbrook. I really loved the first one I made but since I am giving that away I felt I had to make one for myself.

I used Knitpicks Shimmer laceweight in the Spice colourway. I knit on size 3.25mm (US 3) needles and used approximately 586 yards and blocked size was 66" x 25 1/2". I increased body chart2 by 3 repeats (to 23 repeats) and border chart 2 by 6 repeats (to 50 repeats). Doing thus, I finished with it about the same size as my fingering Holbrook. It was a delight once more to knit it up. I just love the way that it drapes when worn traditionally and also when worn around the neck like a scarf.


----------



## AlderRose

Pocahontas said:


> Received my yarn yesterday, started on my Holbrook this evening. If it's done by Christmas, I'll be surprised. I am one who works on several projects at a time. But I'm into chart 2 and feeling pretty good about it.


What yarn & colorway are you going with? It will be interesting to see if you can put this one down to work on anything else. Once I had the pattern memorized, it would go everywhere with me... Several of us knit it in less than a week... well, those of us who didn't have puppies trying to help, anyway.

Robin and Sue have already completed their 2nd Holbrooks. They not only can't seem to put their Holbrook down, they can't put the Holbrook pattern down.


----------



## patocenizo

Wow Britgirl! That is a beauty!


britgirl said:


> Here is my latest Holbrook. I really loved the first one I made but since I am giving that away I felt I had to make one for myself.
> 
> I used Knitpicks Shimmer laceweight in the Spice colourway. I knit on size 3.25mm (US 3) needles and used approximately 586 yards and blocked size was 66" x 25 1/2". I increased body chart2 by 3 repeats (to 23 repeats) and border chart 2 by 6 repeats (to 50 repeats). Doing thus, I finished with it about the same size as my fingering Holbrook. It was a delight once more to knit it up. I just love the way that it drapes when worn traditionally and also when worn around the neck like a scarf.


----------



## patocenizo

Beautiful color!


Deeknits said:


> I went stash shopping for my Holbrook last night. My first thought when I first sat that border was ivy leaves and I wanted a pretty green. But then someone mentioned angel fish and I lost the ivy and start seeing beautiful Queen Angels like I see in the Caribbean on our dive trips. I started seeing it in blues....turquoises, teals, etc.
> 
> So I jumped into my stash and came across 2 hanks of Cascade Yarns Heritage silk, 85% wool and 15% mulberry silk in a deep turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual color is deeper than it looks here...at least on my old monitor.
> 
> I tried winding the first hank but my winder is still acting up. Knit Picks is replacing it so I might wait a few days to start so I can rewind this sloppy cake. Plus Beast is having his prostatectomy surgery tomorrow and the 2-3 nights in the hospital will give me a chance to finish the Fan and Feather scarf I'm working on.
> 
> With every Holbrook photo that's posted I get more excited!


----------



## AlderRose

britgirl said:


> ...Well, here is another one. This is my Max, a miniature Schnauzer, debuting my latest Holbrook, whose pics have not been posted yet. Later, after I get a chance to take some more. Do you think it might be a little big for him? He wasn't exactly an unwilling subject. Anything for a pic!
> 
> Sue
> 
> I love the way he's holding his head. It's almost like he's saying, "Now, what are you doing?" or "I'm starting to be concerned about your sanity and am watching you very closely."
> 
> Oh, and I love that shawl. You can see the tonal variations, but they aren't overpowering. You're keeping this one right? Cuz it looks good with your coloring.


----------



## patocenizo

Dreamfli, I am just now reading this one but I did not slip the first stitch this time for the border. Thanks though!


Dreamfli said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dee, I do have a question for you. I have started the Holbrook I am using Anzula yarn, Squishy and knitting on size 6 needles. I have read the pattern and I have looked at the tutorial by Miriam Felton on how to knit the border so my question is this...I knit continental style and I always slide the first stitch of every row so that I have a pretty border for my shawls, however will this cause a problem when I am doing the border for this shawl? I have knitted up to the secondrow of chart 2 (body part) so it would not be hard to restart if I have to knit the first stitch of each row which will give me a "knot". I hope this is not convoluted...
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> The border is not worked along the 2 stitch garter edge. The slip one has been advised against for blocking. The slip stitch apparently doesn't give that edge enough give. ( quoting d on this since I just asked myself.). Watch the video for knitted on borders and all will be made clear!
Click to expand...


----------



## mamared1949

I want to make this one for my daughter and I am going to to show her both the Nadira and the Holbrook and ask her which one she wants with the lace yarn I have. It will be interesting which one she will pick. 

Everyone's Holbrooks look lovely. 

Linda


----------



## patocenizo

Obviously I have been out of the loop because i am just now reading some of this and so far so good. I am almost near the end of Body Chart 2 so I can send you a picture of this, tell me what you think. I am not too sure how much of a "fingering" yarn this Squishy turnend out to be but it is certainly soft and lovely to knit with.


stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I wasn't clear enough. I was trying, lol I just don't know all the technical jargon of knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you were fine!!! I'm glad you added your comment because it made me rethink mine and I was wrong!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## britgirl

Yes, this one is for me. Originally I bought it for another Elizabeth, but then Holbrook came along and it is very autumnal, so just seemed right.

Sue



Pacific Rose said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Well, here is another one. This is my Max, a miniature Schnauzer, debuting my latest Holbrook, whose pics have not been posted yet. Later, after I get a chance to take some more. Do you think it might be a little big for him? He wasn't exactly an unwilling subject. Anything for a pic!
> 
> Sue
> 
> I love the way he's holding his head. It's almost like he's saying, "Now, what are you doing?" or "I'm starting to be concerned about your sanity and am watching you very closely."
> 
> Oh, and I love that shawl. You can see the tonal variations, but they aren't overpowering. You're keeping this one right? Cuz it looks good with your coloring.
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Okay now, these are the pictures of my "progress" on the Holbrook. Let me know what you think about this yarn etc.,


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dee, I do have a question for you. I have started the Holbrook I am using Anzula yarn, Squishy and knitting on size 6 needles. I have read the pattern and I have looked at the tutorial by Miriam Felton on how to knit the border so my question is this...I knit continental style and I always slide the first stitch of every row so that I have a pretty border for my shawls, however will this cause a problem when I am doing the border for this shawl? I have knitted up to the secondrow of chart 2 (body part) so it would not be hard to restart if I have to knit the first stitch of each row which will give me a "knot". I hope this is not convoluted...
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again. Maybe I should explain better to make sure we are on the same page since I read Dreamfli's comment.
> 
> I want to make sure you know that in regards to working the border itself, you will slip a stitch as noted, but you will not be slipping any other stitches as you work the border back and forth.
> 
> But as you work the body, once I thought about it I can see that you would still have the same amount of stitches. I don't know what the heck I was thinking when I first answered. My bad.
> 
> I still think the extra stretchiness of 2 knit stitch garter borders works better for the pattern, but if you can work that border with the slip stitch very super stretchy you could still be okay.
Click to expand...


----------



## roed2er

terrachroma said:


> Hi Folks,
> This is the Holbrook Shawl I Test Knit for
> Dee O'Keefe (Stevieland).
> It was a pleasure to knit and so fun.
> But you folks are learning that right now!!!
> I used a laceweight yarn about the diameter of
> size #10 crochet thread. I used a light beige color and got the light, heirloom feel I was looking for.
> It is modeled by Angie the daughter of a friend in my Knitting Guild.
> Stats:
> Yarn: Malabrigo Baby Silkpaca 70%BabyAlpaca/30%Silk
> laceweight 420 yds/skein
> Colorway: Light Taupe
> Needle Size: 4US
> Yardage: 630yds
> Using the laceweight I repeated Body Chart 2 for 23 repeats instead of the 20 repeats that gave me the
> Blocked Measurements of 66"x25"


I absolutely love this -- you are so right in that you have perfectly replicated the charm of a beloved vintage piece. Wow; would that be fun to wear at my future DIL's bridal shower next month as it is a tea party and we are all to wear lace, flowers, and hats. Beautiful job. Debi


----------



## EqLady

TerraChroma - that is one beautiful shawl. Gorgeous knitting as usual and love that color!


----------



## EqLady

Britgirl, your knitting is wonderful to look at and that color is great! I think you must knit in your sleep.


----------



## AlderRose

patocenizo said:


> Okay now, these are the pictures of my "progress" on the Holbrook. Let me know what you think about this yarn etc.,
> 
> I like it. You can see the different intensity of color but it isn't overpowering and doesn't detract from the lace work. The real deal maker will be when you add the border, though. So hurry up and get it finished so we can see how it turns out.


----------



## patocenizo

Okay Pacific Rose I'll try to speed it up. By the way, where abouts do you live? I live in Orange County, California and next year my DH and I plan to spend a few days in Ashland doing attending some of the Shakespeare plays.


Pacific Rose said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now, these are the pictures of my "progress" on the Holbrook. Let me know what you think about this yarn etc.,
> 
> I like it. You can see the different intensity of color but it isn't overpowering and doesn't detract from the lace work. The real deal maker will be when you add the border, though. So hurry up and get it finished so we can see how it turns out.
Click to expand...


----------



## CrochetyLady

I'm still debating whether or not to continue with the yarn I have or go for something else. Anyone ever use 100% silk? It seems to be not stretchy at all and I'm wondering if it will block well.

ps. Dee, love the picture of your shawl-wearing feathered friend. Now I know where the name stevieland comes from!


----------



## AlderRose

patocenizo said:


> Okay Pacific Rose I'll try to speed it up. By the way, where abouts do you live? I live in Orange County.
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now, these are the pictures of my "progress" on the Holbrook. Let me know what you think about this yarn etc.,
> 
> I like it. You can see the different intensity of color but it isn't overpowering and doesn't detract from the lace work. The real deal maker will be when you add the border, though. So hurry up and get it finished so we can see how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find a map of Oregon and put your finger in the center of the coastline, and I'd be just NE of your finger, depending on the size of the map. Actually, I live inland 10ish miles; just far enough away from the coastline to avoid most of the daily wind and fog, but close enough to walk on the beach on a nice day.
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Lucky you!!


Pacific Rose said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Pacific Rose I'll try to speed it up. By the way, where abouts do you live? I live in Orange County.
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now, these are the pictures of my "progress" on the Holbrook. Let me know what you think about this yarn etc.,
> 
> I like it. You can see the different intensity of color but it isn't overpowering and doesn't detract from the lace work. The real deal maker will be when you add the border, though. So hurry up and get it finished so we can see how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find a map of Oregon and put your finger in the center of the coastline, and I'd be just NE of your finger, depending on the size of the map. Actually, I live inland 10ish miles; just far enough away from the coastline to avoid most of the daily wind and fog, but close enough to walk on the beach on a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## britgirl

To me, it looks like it will be ok and that the yarn will not overpower the pattern. Your stockinette section looks very similar to how mine looked on the Holbrook I just finished, and I had wondered with people talking about using variegated yarns. However, I was very happy with my shawl and didn't think that the yarn detracted from the pattern at all.

Looking forward to seeing yours finished, as I do like the colour.

Sue


patocenizo said:


> Okay now, these are the pictures of my "progress" on the Holbrook. Let me know what you think about this yarn etc.,
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dee, I do have a question for you. I have started the Holbrook I am using Anzula yarn, Squishy and knitting on size 6 needles. I have read the pattern and I have looked at the tutorial by Miriam Felton on how to knit the border so my question is this...I knit continental style and I always slide the first stitch of every row so that I have a pretty border for my shawls, however will this cause a problem when I am doing the border for this shawl? I have knitted up to the secondrow of chart 2 (body part) so it would not be hard to restart if I have to knit the first stitch of each row which will give me a "knot". I hope this is not convoluted...
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again. Maybe I should explain better to make sure we are on the same page since I read Dreamfli's comment.
> 
> I want to make sure you know that in regards to working the border itself, you will slip a stitch as noted, but you will not be slipping any other stitches as you work the border back and forth.
> 
> But as you work the body, once I thought about it I can see that you would still have the same amount of stitches. I don't know what the heck I was thinking when I first answered. My bad.
> 
> I still think the extra stretchiness of 2 knit stitch garter borders works better for the pattern, but if you can work that border with the slip stitch very super stretchy you could still be okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## nanciann

Well here is my contribution to the Holbrook Shawl marathon. 

Classic Merino Superwash Sock
French Marigold
Used 671 yards
Size 5 US needles
On the block...28" x 68"
Finished size after coming off the block...26" x 66"


----------



## britgirl

Love it. You did a beautiful job. Glad that you were able to salvage it after the little episode with Trina! We both knit colours in same colour range. All ready for Fall!

Sue


nanciann said:


> Well here is my contribution to the Holbrook Shawl marathon.
> 
> Classic Merino Superwash Sock
> French Marigold
> Used 671 yards
> Size 5 US needles
> On the block...28" x 68"
> Finished size after coming off the block...26" x 66"


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful - guessing the one on the green is closest to the true color? Antique gold? Lovely!


----------



## nanciann

Thanks Sue. The color is somewhere inbetween those shown. Wish the camera took the color that I see. Maybe I need a new camera.


----------



## AlderRose

Nancianne, It's beautiful. No wonder Trina liked it so much. It sure is weird how different lighting can change the color so drastically.


----------



## patocenizo

Absolutely a beauty!!!


nanciann said:


> Well here is my contribution to the Holbrook Shawl marathon.
> 
> Classic Merino Superwash Sock
> French Marigold
> Used 671 yards
> Size 5 US needles
> On the block...28" x 68"
> Finished size after coming off the block...26" x 66"


----------



## britgirl

I know, you get so many different colour variations depending where you take the photo too. I picked the ones that I thought were closest to the actual colour for me, but some showed up more orangey and others more brownish.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Nancianne, It's beautiful. No wonder Trina liked it so much. It sure is weird how different lighting can change the color so drastically.


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Britgirl, I plan to enjoy this one when I am done with it but I might make another one with a differet yarn just to see the difference ,I've been looking at Jade Sapphire swilk Cashmere and also at the Shalimar Breathless of Malabrigo Finito, are you familiar with any of these yarns?


britgirl said:


> To me, it looks like it will be ok and that the yarn will not overpower the pattern. Your stockinette section looks very similar to how mine looked on the Holbrook I just finished, and I had wondered with people talking about using variegated yarns. However, I was very happy with my shawl and didn't think that the yarn detracted from the pattern at all.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing yours finished, as I do like the colour.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now, these are the pictures of my "progress" on the Holbrook. Let me know what you think about this yarn etc.,
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dee, I do have a question for you. I have started the Holbrook I am using Anzula yarn, Squishy and knitting on size 6 needles. I have read the pattern and I have looked at the tutorial by Miriam Felton on how to knit the border so my question is this...I knit continental style and I always slide the first stitch of every row so that I have a pretty border for my shawls, however will this cause a problem when I am doing the border for this shawl? I have knitted up to the secondrow of chart 2 (body part) so it would not be hard to restart if I have to knit the first stitch of each row which will give me a "knot". I hope this is not convoluted...
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again. Maybe I should explain better to make sure we are on the same page since I read Dreamfli's comment.
> 
> I want to make sure you know that in regards to working the border itself, you will slip a stitch as noted, but you will not be slipping any other stitches as you work the border back and forth.
> 
> But as you work the body, once I thought about it I can see that you would still have the same amount of stitches. I don't know what the heck I was thinking when I first answered. My bad.
> 
> I still think the extra stretchiness of 2 knit stitch garter borders works better for the pattern, but if you can work that border with the slip stitch very super stretchy you could still be okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## britgirl

No, I'm not familiar with either, but will have to go and take a look.

Sue


patocenizo said:


> Thanks Britgirl, I plan to enjoy this one when I am done with it but I might make another one with a differet yarn just to see the difference ,I've been looking at Jade Sapphire swilk Cashmere and also at the Shalimar Breathless of Malabrigo Finito, are you familiar with any of these yarns?
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it looks like it will be ok and that the yarn will not overpower the pattern. Your stockinette section looks very similar to how mine looked on the Holbrook I just finished, and I had wondered with people talking about using variegated yarns. However, I was very happy with my shawl and didn't think that the yarn detracted from the pattern at all.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing yours finished, as I do like the colour.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now, these are the pictures of my "progress" on the Holbrook. Let me know what you think about this yarn etc.,
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dee, I do have a question for you. I have started the Holbrook I am using Anzula yarn, Squishy and knitting on size 6 needles. I have read the pattern and I have looked at the tutorial by Miriam Felton on how to knit the border so my question is this...I knit continental style and I always slide the first stitch of every row so that I have a pretty border for my shawls, however will this cause a problem when I am doing the border for this shawl? I have knitted up to the secondrow of chart 2 (body part) so it would not be hard to restart if I have to knit the first stitch of each row which will give me a "knot". I hope this is not convoluted...
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again. Maybe I should explain better to make sure we are on the same page since I read Dreamfli's comment.
> 
> I want to make sure you know that in regards to working the border itself, you will slip a stitch as noted, but you will not be slipping any other stitches as you work the border back and forth.
> 
> But as you work the body, once I thought about it I can see that you would still have the same amount of stitches. I don't know what the heck I was thinking when I first answered. My bad.
> 
> I still think the extra stretchiness of 2 knit stitch garter borders works better for the pattern, but if you can work that border with the slip stitch very super stretchy you could still be okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Okay.


britgirl said:


> No, I'm not familiar with either, but will have to go and take a look.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Britgirl, I plan to enjoy this one when I am done with it but I might make another one with a differet yarn just to see the difference ,I've been looking at Jade Sapphire swilk Cashmere and also at the Shalimar Breathless of Malabrigo Finito, are you familiar with any of these yarns?
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it looks like it will be ok and that the yarn will not overpower the pattern. Your stockinette section looks very similar to how mine looked on the Holbrook I just finished, and I had wondered with people talking about using variegated yarns. However, I was very happy with my shawl and didn't think that the yarn detracted from the pattern at all.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing yours finished, as I do like the colour.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now, these are the pictures of my "progress" on the Holbrook. Let me know what you think about this yarn etc.,
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dee, I do have a question for you. I have started the Holbrook I am using Anzula yarn, Squishy and knitting on size 6 needles. I have read the pattern and I have looked at the tutorial by Miriam Felton on how to knit the border so my question is this...I knit continental style and I always slide the first stitch of every row so that I have a pretty border for my shawls, however will this cause a problem when I am doing the border for this shawl? I have knitted up to the secondrow of chart 2 (body part) so it would not be hard to restart if I have to knit the first stitch of each row which will give me a "knot". I hope this is not convoluted...
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again. Maybe I should explain better to make sure we are on the same page since I read Dreamfli's comment.
> 
> I want to make sure you know that in regards to working the border itself, you will slip a stitch as noted, but you will not be slipping any other stitches as you work the border back and forth.
> 
> But as you work the body, once I thought about it I can see that you would still have the same amount of stitches. I don't know what the heck I was thinking when I first answered. My bad.
> 
> I still think the extra stretchiness of 2 knit stitch garter borders works better for the pattern, but if you can work that border with the slip stitch very super stretchy you could still be okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## EqLady

Patocenizo - Shalimar Breathless is wonderful yarn! I used it for Ashton and am still debating ordering it for Holbrook. I love that yarn!


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks for your input.


EqLady said:


> Patocenizo - Shalimar Breathless is wonderful yarn! I used it for Ashton and am still debating ordering it for Holbrook. I love that yarn!


----------



## stevieland

I go away on for a several hours shopping and look what I come back to!!!! I don't even know where to begin. 

First... the two new "Fall collection" additions to the Holbrook family.

Sue, I am happy to see a Holbrook in a slightly variegated yarn. It really did turn out nicely without detracting from the design. I think the key to the variegated yarns is that you don't want to pick any that the colors in long sections, since that seems a sure way to get pooling which we don't like. Instead, your yarns looks lively and really great. Fantastic knitting as always.

And Nan, that yarn looks as lovely as I thought it would! Just a gorgeous saturated orange gold. You know your shawls always have a special place in my heart! For those of you new to the group here, Nan is the first test knitter ever to finish one of my shawls (last year around this time, the Edwina pattern). She's been with me for every single pattern since, and is my good luck charm! Thanks as always my dear friend. I love love love your Holbrook, and I hope you do too!

And that Trina picture.... that dog is something else!! Those big ears are so cute.


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> Okay now, these are the pictures of my "progress" on the Holbrook. Let me know what you think about this yarn etc.,


I love it. I think that it will block out beautifully, it is a lovely color and the hand dyeing is done perfectly for this design. Like Sue's it will add interest to the stockinette sections. And the texture you will get with the border will be amazing.

Re: yarns.... Shalimar Breathless-- YAY!!! Also, check out Knitting Notions, the yarn Nan used. It is a wonderful tight twist merino. Also I have bought some Hazel Knits Artisan Sock lately and it is gorgeous. I just bought more today. (Bad girl!). The dyeing is subtle and perfect for shawls. She has a website just google the name.


----------



## nanciann

stevieland said:


> I go away on for a several hours shopping and look what I come back to!!!! I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> First... the two new "Fall collection" additions to the Holbrook family.
> 
> Sue, I am happy to see a Holbrook in a slightly variegated yarn. It really did turn out nicely without detracting from the design. I think the key to the variegated yarns is that you don't want to pick any that the colors in long sections, since that seems a sure way to get pooling which we don't like. Instead, your yarns looks lively and really great. Fantastic knitting as always.
> 
> And Nan, that yarn looks as lovely as I thought it would! Just a gorgeous saturated orange gold. You know your shawls always have a special place in my heart! For those of you new to the group here, Nan is the first test knitter ever to finish one of my shawls (last year around this time, the Edwina pattern). She's been with me for ever single pattern since, and is my good luck charm! Thanks as always my dear friend. I love love love your Holbrook, and I hope you do too!
> 
> And that Trina picture.... that dog is something else!! Those big ears are so cute.


Thank you in so many ways...

Trina's ear are big but the picture makes her look all ears.


----------



## Pocahontas

Pacific Rose said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my yarn yesterday, started on my Holbrook this evening. If it's done by Christmas, I'll be surprised. I am one who works on several projects at a time. But I'm into chart 2 and feeling pretty good about it.
> 
> 
> 
> What yarn & colorway are you going with? It will be interesting to see if you can put this one down to work on anything else. Once I had the pattern memorized, it would go everywhere with me... Several of us knit it in less than a week... well, those of us who didn't have puppies trying to help, anyway.
> 
> Robin and Sue have already completed their 2nd Holbrooks. They not only can't seem to put their Holbrook down, they can't put the Holbrook pattern down.
Click to expand...

I hope Dee doesn't want to fire me when she finds out that I could not resist making my Holbrook in the same yarn as the one so beautifully showcased on the pattern - the Black Sheep in Delphinium. How could I go wrong there!

Your teal Anzula is working up beautifully. I have some of that in the Red Shoe colorway but will probably use it for a cowl - too much red on me is TOO MUCH.

Sue and Nanciann - OMgoodness - gorgeous fall colors, perfect knitting and ALL DONE already. You are both more than qualified to be test knitters.


----------



## stevieland

Pocahontas said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my yarn yesterday, started on my Holbrook this evening. If it's done by Christmas, I'll be surprised. I am one who works on several projects at a time. But I'm into chart 2 and feeling pretty good about it.
> 
> 
> 
> What yarn & colorway are you going with? It will be interesting to see if you can put this one down to work on anything else. Once I had the pattern memorized, it would go everywhere with me... Several of us knit it in less than a week... well, those of us who didn't have puppies trying to help, anyway.
> 
> Robin and Sue have already completed their 2nd Holbrooks. They not only can't seem to put their Holbrook down, they can't put the Holbrook pattern down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope Dee doesn't want to fire me when she finds out that I could not resist making my Holbrook in the same yarn as the one so beautifully showcased on the pattern - the Black Sheep in Delphinium. How could I go wrong there!
> 
> Your teal Anzula is working up beautifully. I have some of that in the Red Shoe colorway but will probably use it for a cowl - too much red on me is TOO MUCH.
> 
> Sue and Nanciann - OMgoodness - gorgeous fall colors, perfect knitting and ALL DONE already. You are both more than qualified to be test knitters.
Click to expand...

Hey, that Delphinium is really one of the most beautiful yarns I've ever knitted with. I was hoping that others would buy it, and I know that Andrea, the dyer, was making extra. And with that lovely yarn, we know that we won't have that pooling issue (we dare not speak its name, but moo!!!!) with the subtle tonal hand dyeing.


----------



## stevieland

*ROW AND SECTION STITCH COUNTS FOR BODY CHARTS*

Hey...our CathyAnn came up with a great idea. She put together a draft of a spreadsheet to help her keep count of the stitch counts on both stockinette sections and the middle section.

We worked together to some up with the most user friendly version, so if this helps anyone, go for it!!! Just click on "Download."

Notice there is a section on the right to check off the rows that you checked the counts on. This chart works for repeats up to 20x body chart 2 like the pattern, but it pretty easy to see the way the numbers are increasing if you do add'l repeats.

Thanks so much CathyAnn! You rock.


----------



## britgirl

That's funny. I did something similar with my Holbrooks for both the body and border charts, but really just for keeping track of the rows I had done. Usually I just use one post it per chart, with 20 plus that wasn't going to work. So when I did this last Holbrook, I was just able to add additional rows in my spreadsheet too. Had to get a little help from DH as it was so long since I had used Excel and didn't remember all the features.

Sue


stevieland said:


> *ROW AND SECTION STITCH COUNTS FOR BODY CHARTS*
> 
> Hey...our CathyAnn came up with a great idea. She put together a draft of a spreadsheet to help her keep count of the stitch counts on both stockinette sections and the middle section.
> 
> We worked together to some up with the most user friendly version, so if this helps anyone, go for it!!! Just click on "Download."
> 
> Notice there is a section on the right to check off the rows that you checked the counts on. This chart works for repeats up to 20x body chart 2 like the pattern, but it pretty easy to see the way the numbers are increasing if you do add'l repeats.
> 
> Thanks so much CathyAnn! You rock.


----------



## Dreamfli

Hope you don't mind but here is my Wilshire, (the barbecue beans Shawl)

Made with yarn from Big Lots, Cost 4$, used Chiagoo #5 red lace needles, took forever to finish.


----------



## roed2er

stevieland said:


> *ROW AND SECTION STITCH COUNTS FOR BODY CHARTS*
> 
> Hey...our CathyAnn came up with a great idea. She put together a draft of a spreadsheet to help her keep count of the stitch counts on both stockinette sections and the middle section.
> 
> We worked together to some up with the most user friendly version, so if this helps anyone, go for it!!! Just click on "Download."
> 
> Printed and added to my Holbrook Pattern. Dee, I have a question for you. Would you be offended if I used the center/body section of the Holbrook and subbed it in on another project I am making? I am working on a wedding shawl for my future DIL and she was explicit in wanting a long rectanglular shawl. But I love the center lace panel of the Holbrook and would like to use it in her shawl. Is that okay? Debi
> Notice there is a section on the right to check off the rows that you checked the counts on. This chart works for repeats up to 20x body chart 2 like the pattern, but it pretty easy to see the way the numbers are increasing if you do add'l repeats.
> 
> Thanks so much CathyAnn! You rock.


----------



## Pocahontas

Dreamfli said:


> Hope you don't mind but here is my Wilshire, (the barbecue beans Shawl)
> 
> Made with yarn from Big Lots, Cost 4$, used Chiagoo #5 red lace needles, took forever to finish.


A $4 shawl?!! I am SO impressed. And pretty too!


----------



## roed2er

Printed and added to my Holbrook Pattern. Dee, I have a question for you. Would you be offended if I used the center/body section of the Holbrook and subbed it in on another project I am making? I am working on a wedding shawl for my future DIL and she was explicit in wanting a long rectanglular shawl. But I love the center lace panel of the Holbrook and would like to use it in her shawl. Is that okay? Debi

Sorry - I goofed and put my question in the middle of your post! Sometimes posting from a Nook is a bit awkward when I don't see the whole view. Sorry! Debi


----------



## EqLady

Does the 10 percent nylon affect blocking at all?


----------



## patocenizo

Oh thanks.....shopping is good for the spirit!! I'll check those two other yarns. Shalimar breathless is in my list to look for.


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now, these are the pictures of my "progress" on the Holbrook. Let me know what you think about this yarn etc.,
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. I think that it will block out beautifully, it is a lovely color and the hand dyeing is done perfectly for this design. Like Sue's it will add interest to the stockinette sections. And the texture you will get with the border will be amazing.
> 
> Re: yarns.... Shalimar Breathless-- YAY!!! Also, check out Knitting Notions, the yarn Nan used. It is a wonderful tight twist merino. Also I have bought some Hazel Knits Artisan Sock lately and it is gorgeous. I just bought more today. (Bad girl!). The dyeing is subtle and perfect for shawls. She has a website just google the name.
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Does the 10 percent nylon affect blocking at all?


nope... not really even 25%. I've had shawls blocked out perfectly and stayed that way with 25%.


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks CathyAnn, this is a great idea!!!


stevieland said:


> *ROW AND SECTION STITCH COUNTS FOR BODY CHARTS*
> 
> Hey...our CathyAnn came up with a great idea. She put together a draft of a spreadsheet to help her keep count of the stitch counts on both stockinette sections and the middle section.
> 
> We worked together to some up with the most user friendly version, so if this helps anyone, go for it!!! Just click on "Download."
> 
> Notice there is a section on the right to check off the rows that you checked the counts on. This chart works for repeats up to 20x body chart 2 like the pattern, but it pretty easy to see the way the numbers are increasing if you do add'l repeats.
> 
> Thanks so much CathyAnn! You rock.


----------



## stevieland

roed2er said:


> Printed and added to my Holbrook Pattern. Dee, I have a question for you. Would you be offended if I used the center/body section of the Holbrook and subbed it in on another project I am making? I am working on a wedding shawl for my future DIL and she was explicit in wanting a long rectanglular shawl. But I love the center lace panel of the Holbrook and would like to use it in her shawl. Is that okay? Debi
> 
> Sorry - I goofed and put my question in the middle of your post! Sometimes posting from a Nook is a bit awkward when I don't see the whole view. Sorry! Debi


Of course you can! I didn't make up the stitch pattern, it is a traditional old pattern.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Hope you don't mind but here is my Wilshire, (the barbecue beans Shawl)
> 
> Made with yarn from Big Lots, Cost 4$, used Chiagoo #5 red lace needles, took forever to finish.


You are certainly been busy!!! You did you post pics of this somewhere else right, or am I dreaming? It turned out great.


----------



## Murphy 41

Hi Dee, Thank you for posting the body chart row counts that should help to keep me on track. I am on the third repeat and it is coming out very well. What a joy to work with your patterns.

I recently made the Ashton and that pattern was well written and easy to follow the only thing I added was beads on the last pattern section and it lays beautifully. 

I have been enjoying this KAL and the pictures are wonderful, what talent.


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind but here is my Wilshire, (the barbecue beans Shawl)
> 
> Made with yarn from Big Lots, Cost 4$, used Chiagoo #5 red lace needles, took forever to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> You are certainly been busy!!! You did you post pics of this somewhere else right, or am I dreaming? It turned out great.
Click to expand...

Yep busy, busy busy. I did post it Pre blocking can't remember which board since I tend to flip back and forth on all of them. Giving it to my friend who lost her husband a few months back, they had been together 47 years. She is just lost.


----------



## stevieland

Murphy 41 said:


> Hi Dee, Thank you for posting the body chart row counts that should help to keep me on track. I am on the third repeat and it is coming out very well. What a joy to work with your patterns.
> 
> I recently made the Ashton and that pattern was well written and easy to follow the only thing I added was beads on the last pattern section and it lays beautifully.
> 
> I have been enjoying this KAL and the pictures are wonderful, what talent.


Hey there! I know you posted one other time a few days back, but I am glad you are having a good time here. It is nice to see a new face! We look forward to your version of the pattern.


----------



## Sandiego

I just had to add my 2 cents worth in. I just saw Nanciann's lovely Holbrook and Sue's. Patocenizo your yarn choice is beautiful and your Holbrook is coming right along. CathyAnn and Dee thanks for the spreadsheet count.That is a life saver. I just received my yarn this afternoon. Yeay!!!! It is a fingering weight Cascade 220, Peruvian Highland wool, and the color is Blue Hawaii. It is a turquoise color. I am clicking along just fine. Thank you Dee for a well written pattern as usual. ;0)


----------



## Jean Marie

stevieland said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to start the 2nd repeat of the Body Chart 2. I think I have this right but want to check. In the 2nd repeat I will work the shaded yellow part in []'s 2 times, then in the 3rd repeat I'll work that section 3 times, 4 in the 4th etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct!
> 
> Edited to add: I don't know why this isn't "quoting" correctly, I didn't do anything different???
Click to expand...




> this should work


 If you want to see how I did this then click on Quote Reply.


----------



## YorkieMama

Pacific Rose said:


> Blackberry Tonal... sounds luscious. It's going to be a long couple of weeks for you waiting for that order.


Pacific Rose, I am just like a child waiting to open Christmas gifts when I am waiting for yarn packages! Two weeks + + is going to seem like forever. LOL


----------



## Dreamfli

I posted all my shawls on the picture section, Shawl Addict much?


----------



## YorkieMama

stevieland said:


> Re: yarns.... Shalimar Breathless-- YAY!!! Also, check out Knitting Notions, the yarn Nan used. It is a wonderful tight twist merino. Also I have bought some Hazel Knits Artisan Sock lately and it is gorgeous. I just bought more today. (Bad girl!). The dyeing is subtle and perfect for shawls. She has a website just google the name.


Dee you are killing me with all these beautiful yarns!!! I am such a yarn addict!!!! I am supposed to be saving up for a trip to Australia to visit my grandchildren next year - my 65th B'day gift to myself, but it is SOOOO HARD to resist buying just a few more beautiful skeins here and there..............well you can figure out the rest. LOL


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind but here is my Wilshire, (the barbecue beans Shawl)
> 
> Made with yarn from Big Lots, Cost 4$, used Chiagoo #5 red lace needles, took forever to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> You are certainly been busy!!! You did you post pics of this somewhere else right, or am I dreaming? It turned out great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep busy, busy busy. I did post it Pre blocking can't remember which board since I tend to flip back and forth on all of them. Giving it to my friend who lost her husband a few months back, they had been together 47 years. She is just lost.
Click to expand...

Did you get a full photo of it? I remember being impressed with the preblocked full photo and wondered how it compared after being blocked.

After loosing a husband of 47 years, your friend must feel like half of her is missing.


----------



## patocenizo

Welcome Sandiego and just knit away, I am on repeat 20 of 20 but on row 3 and I am a bit tired so before I make any more booboo's I will stop until tomorrow morning and then pick up again...around 4:00 am when it is quiet and peaceful. I hope to get done with Chart 3 before heading off to work!!!


Sandiego said:


> I just had to add my 2 cents worth in. I just saw Nanciann's lovely Holbrook and Sue's. Patocenizo your yarn choice is beautiful and your Holbrook is coming right along. CathyAnn and Dee thanks for the spreadsheet count.That is a life saver. I just received my yarn this afternoon. Yeay!!!! It is a fingering weight Cascade 220, Peruvian Highland wool, and the color is Blue Hawaii. It is a turquoise color. I am clicking along just fine. Thank you Dee for a well written pattern as usual. ;0)


----------



## patocenizo

I looked in on the website for Shalimar Yarns and called the one LYS near me who does not have it so I sent an email to Shalimar Yarns and got a prompt reply letting me know where I can get those yummy yarns online....Darn!!!


YorkieMama said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: yarns.... Shalimar Breathless-- YAY!!! Also, check out Knitting Notions, the yarn Nan used. It is a wonderful tight twist merino. Also I have bought some Hazel Knits Artisan Sock lately and it is gorgeous. I just bought more today. (Bad girl!). The dyeing is subtle and perfect for shawls. She has a website just google the name.
> 
> 
> 
> Dee you are killing me with all these beautiful yarns!!! I am such a yarn addict!!!! I am supposed to be saving up for a trip to Australia to visit my grandchildren next year - my 65th B'day gift to myself, but it is SOOOO HARD to resist buying just a few more beautiful skeins here and there..............well you can figure out the rest. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

YorkieMama said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blackberry Tonal... sounds luscious. It's going to be a long couple of weeks for you waiting for that order.
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose, I am just like a child waiting to open Christmas gifts when I am waiting for yarn packages! Two weeks + + is going to seem like forever. LOL
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. At least Christmas comes on a specific day. Waiting for a yarn package, I start getting excited a week ahead of time and am all worn out by the time the thing finally arrives.


----------



## Sandiego

patocenizo said:


> Welcome Sandiego and just knit away, I am on repeat 20 of 20 but on row 3 and I am a bit tired so before I make any more booboo's I will stop until tomorrow morning and then pick up again...around 4:00 am when it is quiet and peaceful. I hope to get done with Chart 3 before heading off to work!!!
> 
> 
> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to add my 2 cents worth in. I just saw Nanciann's lovely Holbrook and Sue's. Patocenizo your yarn choice is beautiful and your Holbrook is coming right along. CathyAnn and Dee thanks for the spreadsheet count.That is a life saver. I just received my yarn this afternoon. Yeay!!!! It is a fingering weight Cascade 220, Peruvian Highland wool, and the color is Blue Hawaii. It is a turquoise color. I am clicking along just fine. Thank you Dee for a well written pattern as usual. ;0)
Click to expand...

I hear you about stopping before you make anymore mistakes. I am on Body Chart 2 and ready to start the 3rd repeat. I didn't get started until after 6:00 pm tonight. All is well so far. I am slow..........;0)


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> Do any of you have any advice about Caron Simply Soft yarn? I'm supposed to be making a baby sweater out of the stuff to match a blanket another gal is making. It doesn't feel right. And it looks so... clumsy.


Rose, I crocheted an afghan out of it for my mother a couple of years ago. It is sooooooo soft! She loves it, and my sister covets it! I can well imagine it looks clumsy after knitting with fingering and lace yarns -- even DK!


----------



## CathyAnn

Sue and Nan, your Holbrooks are simply breathtaking! The fall/earth colors are very appealing, especially with Fall fast approaching.

Sue, after looking at your gorgeous Holbrook, I think I could have successfully knit the shawl in my green tonal Cascade hand painted yarn. Oh, well... another time!

Nan, your Holbrook is gorgeous too, as usual! No one would ever guess you had any set-back from a little bundle of energy!


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind but here is my Wilshire, (the barbecue beans Shawl)
> 
> Made with yarn from Big Lots, Cost 4$, used Chiagoo #5 red lace needles, took forever to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> You are certainly been busy!!! You did you post pics of this somewhere else right, or am I dreaming? It turned out great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep busy, busy busy. I did post it Pre blocking can't remember which board since I tend to flip back and forth on all of them. Giving it to my friend who lost her husband a few months back, they had been together 47 years. She is just lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get a full photo of it? I remember being impressed with the preblocked full photo and wondered how it compared after being blocked.
> 
> After loosing a husband of 47 years, your friend must feel like half of her is missing.
Click to expand...

Our Internet keeps cutting in and out, if you look under pictures section at shawl addict much (there seem to be two) one only has two shawls the other one has all 12 that I have done including a full pic of the Wilshire.

I talked to my friend the other day, the grief is so overwhelming for her. Her hubby was a gruff tough truck driver,with a heart of gold. They were my bosses for close to fifteen years. He trusted me with my first solo runs as a driver. He struggled for two years with cancer. She cared for him herself. She is really struggling, they got married when she was 16 or 17. One and only love for her.


----------



## terrachroma

Nanciann...wow weeee 
Just amazing. And so speedie.
and such a cute baby at the end.
How does she hold her head up with such big ears?
bye, Robin


----------



## Debiknit

Sue your shawl is lovely. Love the colors.It really looks great on you. I like the way it stays on your shoulders.
Very pretty.


----------



## Debiknit

Nan, your shawl turned out very pretty too. You and Sue are both amazing. Every time I sit down here one of you has posted a new shawl. Love the colors. Nice job.


----------



## patocenizo

Well I did get up at 4:00 am and have finished Charts 2 and 3 of the Body so now I am taking the notes for the edge border to work and on my few minutes off I'll study the pattern and the tutorial notes...Yeay!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

Back to the drawing board on the worsted weight Holbrook, out of all the yarn I have (and I have bunches of worsted) I managed to grab the only one of that blue. I don't have enough to continue on so. I frogged it. Will try and find a color I have more than one skein of and use #10 needles or nines.


----------



## patocenizo

Big bummer!


Dreamfli said:


> Back to the drawing board on the worsted weight Holbrook, out of all the yarn I have (and I have bunches of worsted) I managed to grab the only one of that blue. I don't have enough to continue on so. I frogged it. Will try and find a color I have more than one skein of and use #10 needles or nines.


----------



## Dreamfli

Quick Question, how many WPI on a sock yarn? I have a light worsted that is 13 WPI, is that still bigger than a sock yarn? 
No I can't tell from the label most of my yarn has no labels on it. So its mystery knitting!


----------



## AlderRose

My chart says 24-30 WPI for fingering. I hope I'm right in assuming fingering and sock are the same weight, in general.


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> My chart says 24-30 WPI for fingering. I hope I'm right in assuming fingering and sock are the same weight, in general.


Ok so this is probably a worsted just a bit lighter than the other blue I was using.


----------



## AlderRose

This chart lists DK as 12 to 18 wraps per inch - 1000 to 1400 yards per pound. 

No labels at all? Do you have a scale? If you knew what they weighted you might be able to figure out the yardage... or at least have a close guess. It's a bit of a headache, but anyone else who wants to try DK would be quite thankful for the info.


----------



## Dreamfli

No Scale. I can do WPI's though, not quite as accurate but it gives me a good idea.


----------



## umozabeads

Sue and Nan your shawls are gorgeous! The copper is the one that I have chosen for my Edwina later this year, it is so much more intense in person! Love it, Umoza


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> No Scale. I can do WPI's though, not quite as accurate but it gives me a good idea.


My mind is running rampant trying to weigh your yarn. I wonder what the grocery department would do if they found us weighing our yarn on their scales?


----------



## CathyAnn

According to my chart from Its'allJustString.com, #3 light worsted WPI is 10-14, with a gauge of 21-24 stitches per 4" on size 5 to 7 needles. There is so much variation in yarn, it's enough to give us a headache!


----------



## AlderRose

CathyAnn,
Looking at the chart I've been using: 
Fingering: 
24 to 30 wraps per inch - 1800 to 2400 yards per pound;
112.5 - 150 yds/oz	4 yrds/gram - 5 1/4 yds/gram

Those variances can make a lot of difference in some items, like socks and baby sweaters. Fortunately, shawls don't fall in that category.


----------



## Dreamfli

Thank goodness I am not trying to make something to a gauge. I would have to swatch like crazy.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> CathyAnn,
> Looking at the chart I've been using:
> Fingering:
> 24 to 30 wraps per inch - 1800 to 2400 yards per pound;
> 112.5 - 150 yds/oz	4 yrds/gram - 5 1/4 yds/gram
> 
> Those variances can make a lot of difference in some items, like socks and baby sweaters. Fortunately, shawls don't fall in that category.


You've got that right!!!!!!!


----------



## Melodypop

I had decided to give up on my Holbrook Shawl. Thank you for posting the Body Chart Row Counts. I know my count is off, but do not want to rip it out, seeing I am on repeat 14. it looks alrigt but the count is off. Guess I will rip it back a few rows and see if I can find where I messed up.

Thanks again, Norma


----------



## umozabeads

Don't give up! There is not one of us who has not made mistakes. Heck, I knitted my Ashton four times! Hang in there you can do it! Umoza


----------



## CathyAnn

umozabeads said:


> Don't give up! There is not one of us who has not made mistakes. Heck, I knitted my Ashton four times! Hang in there you can do it! Umoza


AMEN TO THAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EqLady

We've all been there and done that and we're here now urging you not to give up - you CAN DO this!


----------



## AlderRose

Welcome to the FROG pond of shawl knitters. Even Dee talks about her frogging experiences.


----------



## Dreamfli

I agree with Umaoza, you can do it. I redid my first Ashton more times than I like to think about and found a big error when I was blocking. I left it and now can't get it back from my daughter to fix it.


----------



## nanciann

Don't give up Norma...You can do it...Have faith!


----------



## patocenizo

Please do not give up, maybe jsut let it rest for a few hours and then pick up where you left off from. Hang in there!


CathyAnn said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give up! There is not one of us who has not made mistakes. Heck, I knitted my Ashton four times! Hang in there you can do it! Umoza
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN TO THAT!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

Hang it there. Maybe step back from it for a while, then go back and check it, rip it out. You can do it.

Sue


Melodypop said:


> I had decided to give up on my Holbrook Shawl. Thank you for posting the Body Chart Row Counts. I know my count is off, but do not want to rip it out, seeing I am on repeat 14. it looks alrigt but the count is off. Guess I will rip it back a few rows and see if I can find where I messed up.
> 
> Thanks again, Norma


----------



## momrnbk

stevieland said:


> *ROW AND SECTION STITCH COUNTS FOR BODY CHARTS*
> 
> Hey...our CathyAnn came up with a great idea. She put together a draft of a spreadsheet to help her keep count of the stitch counts on both stockinette sections and the middle section.
> 
> We worked together to some up with the most user friendly version, so if this helps anyone, go for it!!! Just click on "Download."
> 
> Notice there is a section on the right to check off the rows that you checked the counts on. This chart works for repeats up to 20x body chart 2 like the pattern, but it pretty easy to see the way the numbers are increasing if you do add'l repeats.
> 
> Thanks so much CathyAnn! You rock.


This is just great, thanks so much to both of you. I'm only on the 3rd repeat of the body chart, so this is really a gift for me.
You guys are the best!!


----------



## Anita H

The count chart was really helpful and I also found that my count was off by a few stitches. I think I found the problem and am back on track. If there is an error now, I can't see it and I am going to continue on. I figure not too many people are going to inspect my work closely enough to find an error. I guess I am not a perfectionist but I am loving knitting this shawl and am not going to give up. Norma, If I can do this, I know you can. Please don't give up. This is the first lace shawl I have done plus I am slow as cold honey so I am struggling but determined. We can do it, I know we can, go girl.


----------



## EqLady

Maybe I'm an old fuddy-duddy, but I count every pattern row to be sure I have the right number of stitches, marking every fifty stitches (easier to keep count that way). I leave the markers in when I do the purl row and that lets me know immediately my count is good. It does reduce the tinking and frogging - I usually mess up just trying to take a few stitches out. And I use lifelines.


----------



## stevieland

Melodypop said:


> I had decided to give up on my Holbrook Shawl. Thank you for posting the Body Chart Row Counts. I know my count is off, but do not want to rip it out, seeing I am on repeat 14. it looks alrigt but the count is off. Guess I will rip it back a few rows and see if I can find where I messed up.
> 
> Thanks again, Norma


Melody, please don't give up. I designed this shawl and frogged the border quite a few times myself. Between all of us on the KAL, we've probably frogged 20 million stitches. It is a fact of lace knitting.... the few, the proud, the lace knitters!!!! You like to knit, right? Well, if you have to rip out a bunch of repeats, it just means that you get to do more knitting with the same yarn!!! And this body patterns goes fast. C'mon, stay with us!!!!


----------



## Sandiego

Melodypop said:


> I had decided to give up on my Holbrook Shawl. Thank you for posting the Body Chart Row Counts. I know my count is off, but do not want to rip it out, seeing I am on repeat 14. it looks alrigt but the count is off. Guess I will rip it back a few rows and see if I can find where I messed up.
> 
> Thanks again, Norma


Norma, Please don't give up......;0( Did you read your stitches? I bet you forgot a YO or M1L or M1R. Hang in there !!! I know you can find your error. It is a fun knit. You will be happy if you continue. Like everyone else has said, including me, we have done our share of ripping out. Good luck and happy knitting!!! ;0)


----------



## Pocahontas

Melodypop said:


> I had decided to give up on my Holbrook Shawl. Thank you for posting the Body Chart Row Counts. I know my count is off, but do not want to rip it out, seeing I am on repeat 14. it looks alrigt but the count is off. Guess I will rip it back a few rows and see if I can find where I messed up.
> 
> Thanks again, Norma


One thing I have to watch closely is to remember to do my M1L and M1R . I missed one of those a couple of times and had to go back. Press on. We are all in the same boat.


----------



## Dreamfli

I seem to forget the M1 on the left side of the work. I even remind myself to do it at beginning of row and somehow still forget it.


----------



## christine4321

well I got my yarn in and began today. I ran into a few problems right off the bat. First my yarn, it came in the form of a curly hank. The second I began to try to unwind it, it became tangled. 

I began anyway thinking that I could just untangle it as I went a long.

Next, I reviewed the tutorial about rotating the work 90 degrees and that looked easy enough but in no way was it easy. I can't tell which is the purl bumps that I was supposed to pick up. Well I did the best that I could and rotated it to pick up the other 2 cast on stitches, again it was a guess as the yarn is just to fine for me to tell. I decided to push forward anyway and the piece that I knit before proceeding to the body chart looked to at least be the same shape as the knit piece in the tutorial, although it wasn't anything too pretty. It resembled a bunch of uneven holes and intertwined yarn. But hey, I had the stitch count correct so I figured I am on the right track. I was having a difficult time making sure that I wasn't mistaking a split piece of yarn for 2 stitches but it got easier to figure out thanks to Dee's chart and instructions. They are so very precise that it made it much more easy to keep track of stitch counts. It is quite easy to catch a mistake. I seemed to be on the right track although my piece wasn't looking too pretty when I made a mistake and could not seem to correct it nicely so as I was not even finished the first body chart 1 I decided to frog the thing and start over.

Next problem was that by now my hank was in a complete and horrible mess so I am trying to untangle it.

I think I will finish a hat that I am doing before trying this again. 

I am wondering what size needles everyone else is using. I was using the size 5. with alpaca lace weight yarn. I am also thinking that maybe I will have an easier time if I used a heavier yarn.

What do you guys think would help?


----------



## 48barb

YOU CAN DO IT! I wish I had a dollar for every time I've frogged. I'd be a Millionaire!! Your mantra should be that of the little red engine when faced with chugging up a steep hill. 'I think I can, I think I can, I know I can, I DID IT'



Melodypop said:


> I had decided to give up on my Holbrook Shawl. Thank you for posting the Body Chart Row Counts. I know my count is off, but do not want to rip it out, seeing I am on repeat 14. it looks alrigt but the count is off. Guess I will rip it back a few rows and see if I can find where I messed up.
> 
> Thanks again, Norma


----------



## Silverowl

christine4321 said:


> well I got my yarn in and began today. I ran into a few problems right off the bat. First my yarn, it came in the form of a curly hank. The second I began to try to unwind it, it became tangled.
> 
> I began anyway thinking that I could just untangle it as I went a long.
> 
> Next, I reviewed the tutorial about rotating the work 90 degrees and that looked easy enough but in no way was it easy. I can't tell which is the purl bumps that I was supposed to pick up. Well I did the best that I could and rotated it to pick up the other 2 cast on stitches, again it was a guess as the yarn is just to fine for me to tell. I decided to push forward anyway and the piece that I knit before proceeding to the body chart looked to at least be the same shape as the knit piece in the tutorial, although it wasn't anything too pretty. It resembled a bunch of uneven holes and intertwined yarn. But hey, I had the stitch count correct so I figured I am on the right track. I was having a difficult time making sure that I wasn't mistaking a split piece of yarn for 2 stitches but it got easier to figure out thanks to Dee's chart and instructions. They are so very precise that it made it much more easy to keep track of stitch counts. It is quite easy to catch a mistake. I seemed to be on the right track although my piece wasn't looking too pretty when I made a mistake and could not seem to correct it nicely so as I was not even finished the first body chart 1 I decided to frog the thing and start over.
> 
> Next problem was that by now my hank was in a complete and horrible mess so I am trying to untangle it.
> 
> I think I will finish a hat that I am doing before trying this again.
> 
> I am wondering what size needles everyone else is using. I was using the size 5. with alpaca lace weight yarn. I am also thinking that maybe I will have an easier time if I used a heavier yarn.
> 
> What do you guys think would help?


Hello Christine,

One of the first things you need to do with yarn first is to wind your hanks into balls. That stops the yarn from tangling into a mess. As for the yarn weight I will leave someone else to commment.


----------



## susantrail

Hi all! I just purchased Dee's gorgeous pattern and am trying to decide on yarn. Has anyone used Cascade Heritage Silk fingering? I am thinking about the Charcoal colorway. I am almost done with my Nadira. Got slowed down for a month or more after my Dad passed away at the end of August. Just couldn't seem to focus. I think I am ready to pick up my needles again


----------



## Sandiego

susantrail said:


> Hi all! I just purchased Dee's gorgeous pattern and am trying to decide on yarn. Has anyone used Cascade Heritage Silk fingering? I am thinking about the Charcoal colorway. I am almost done with my Nadira. Got slowed down for a month or more after my Dad passed away at the end of August. Just couldn't seem to focus. I think I am ready to pick up my needles again


Susantrail, I am so sorry of your loss. I haven't used Cascade Heritage Silk fingering, but it sounds nice. I am using Cascade 220 fingering 100% Peruvian Highland Wool. I am enjoying knitting with it. I purchased it from Webs Yarns. Good luck on what you decide. It sounds beautiful and I am sure very soft. ;0)


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> Hi all! I just purchased Dee's gorgeous pattern and am trying to decide on yarn. Has anyone used Cascade Heritage Silk fingering? I am thinking about the Charcoal colorway. I am almost done with my Nadira. Got slowed down for a month or more after my Dad passed away at the end of August. Just couldn't seem to focus. I think I am ready to pick up my needles again


Susan, please accept my condolences for the loss of your dad. I am so sorry.

I just bought some of that yarn and I think it will be great. I am very impressed with the feel of it, although I have not yet knitted with it.


----------



## stevieland

christine4321 said:


> well I got my yarn in and began today. I ran into a few problems right off the bat. First my yarn, it came in the form of a curly hank. The second I began to try to unwind it, it became tangled.
> 
> I began anyway thinking that I could just untangle it as I went a long.
> 
> Next, I reviewed the tutorial about rotating the work 90 degrees and that looked easy enough but in no way was it easy. I can't tell which is the purl bumps that I was supposed to pick up. Well I did the best that I could and rotated it to pick up the other 2 cast on stitches, again it was a guess as the yarn is just to fine for me to tell. I decided to push forward anyway and the piece that I knit before proceeding to the body chart looked to at least be the same shape as the knit piece in the tutorial, although it wasn't anything too pretty. It resembled a bunch of uneven holes and intertwined yarn. But hey, I had the stitch count correct so I figured I am on the right track. I was having a difficult time making sure that I wasn't mistaking a split piece of yarn for 2 stitches but it got easier to figure out thanks to Dee's chart and instructions. They are so very precise that it made it much more easy to keep track of stitch counts. It is quite easy to catch a mistake. I seemed to be on the right track although my piece wasn't looking too pretty when I made a mistake and could not seem to correct it nicely so as I was not even finished the first body chart 1 I decided to frog the thing and start over.
> 
> Next problem was that by now my hank was in a complete and horrible mess so I am trying to untangle it.
> 
> I think I will finish a hat that I am doing before trying this again.
> 
> I am wondering what size needles everyone else is using. I was using the size 5. with alpaca lace weight yarn. I am also thinking that maybe I will have an easier time if I used a heavier yarn.
> 
> What do you guys think would help?


Oh my, how frustrating for you. :-( Where to begin???

I would highly recommend using the fingering weight yarn per the pattern with the US5 needles. Your lace weight yarn is going to be difficult to work with on its own, but add needles that are really a bit big for alpaca lace weight, and then add the slippery alpaca yarn on top, and you've one big pain in the butt!!! And then, the yarn mess is just the cherry on top. You poor thing.

The good news is that the garter tab thing will block out fine I'm sure. It looks really bad at first in lace weight, not so bad though in fingering.

Now, your yarn. Yep, you gotta wind that up first. If you got it at a LYS, you can ask them to wind it for you. If not, you'll want to place that hank on a kitchen chair or something and carefully unwind it and ball it up. Or you can buy a yarn swift like this for under $30, and there are some cheaper to be sure. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-So...432?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ca7d6ac0

You will have to be very careful untangling your current yarn, I would probably cut it from the shawl to make it easier and then just knit with it doubled up for a few stitches when you get it sort out. It if were me, I'd bag that alpaca and get a nice 100% merino fingering weight yarn. We can give you recommendations if you like.

Keep the faith..... find the right yarn and you will be fine! Promise.


----------



## CathyAnn

susantrail said:


> Hi all! I just purchased Dee's gorgeous pattern and am trying to decide on yarn. Has anyone used Cascade Heritage Silk fingering? I am thinking about the Charcoal colorway. I am almost done with my Nadira. Got slowed down for a month or more after my Dad passed away at the end of August. Just couldn't seem to focus. I think I am ready to pick up my needles again


I have that yarn and like it a lot!

I'm sorry to hear about your father. Such a sad time!


----------



## CathyAnn

christine4321 said:


> well I got my yarn in and began today. I ran into a few problems right off the bat. First my yarn, it came in the form of a curly hank. The second I began to try to unwind it, it became tangled.
> 
> I began anyway thinking that I could just untangle it as I went a long.
> 
> Next, I reviewed the tutorial about rotating the work 90 degrees and that looked easy enough but in no way was it easy. I can't tell which is the purl bumps that I was supposed to pick up. Well I did the best that I could and rotated it to pick up the other 2 cast on stitches, again it was a guess as the yarn is just to fine for me to tell. I decided to push forward anyway and the piece that I knit before proceeding to the body chart looked to at least be the same shape as the knit piece in the tutorial, although it wasn't anything too pretty. It resembled a bunch of uneven holes and intertwined yarn. But hey, I had the stitch count correct so I figured I am on the right track. I was having a difficult time making sure that I wasn't mistaking a split piece of yarn for 2 stitches but it got easier to figure out thanks to Dee's chart and instructions. They are so very precise that it made it much more easy to keep track of stitch counts. It is quite easy to catch a mistake. I seemed to be on the right track although my piece wasn't looking too pretty when I made a mistake and could not seem to correct it nicely so as I was not even finished the first body chart 1 I decided to frog the thing and start over.
> 
> Next problem was that by now my hank was in a complete and horrible mess so I am trying to untangle it.
> 
> I think I will finish a hat that I am doing before trying this again.
> 
> I am wondering what size needles everyone else is using. I was using the size 5. with alpaca lace weight yarn. I am also thinking that maybe I will have an easier time if I used a heavier yarn.
> 
> What do you guys think would help?


From my experience with lace weight yarn -- I had purchased from JoAnn's some magnifying lenses that clip onto my glasses. So when I'm having a problem with seeing what I'm doing when using lace weight yarn, such as knitting the tab or fixing an error, I just use the lenses and problem solved. I can SEE what I'm doing!

About laceweight yarn, if I have a choice, I'll go with fingering weight every time! :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

Dreamfli said:


> I seem to forget the M1 on the left side of the work. I even remind myself to do it at beginning of row and somehow still forget it.


I've done that, except that with my mind in a vacuum, I did a yarnover - twice now! On the purl row, finding the yarnover, it was easy to fix both times, thank goodness!


----------



## EqLady

I used the Cascade Silk for Alexandra and enjoyed knitting with it. I bought it again to use for Holbrook - it arrived yesterday (one more pattern row and then I bind off Glenallen). It isn't Shalimar Breathless, but at half the price, it's a very nice yarn. Easy to knit with and blocks beautifully.


----------



## christine4321

I guess I will order fingerling weight then and save this yarn until I have more experience. Maybe I will take a trip to a LYS here as well or a drive to Stoney Creek where they sell yarn on site at a farm. I usually have ordered through Knit Picks but if someone would like to recommend a yarn I would appreciate it. I am partial to a yarn that has a bit of a sheen to it.


----------



## EqLady

Personally, the thing that turns me off Knit Picks yarn is yardage. One $15.00 skein of cascade silk is enough for a shawlette and two are enough for a full sized shawl. I really like the cascade silk but it doesn't have a sheen. By the way, I got free shipping from Jimmy Beans and my yarn was here in three days!


----------



## Anita H

I am so disappointed. I excitedly took photos of my progress on Holbrook, tried to download them from my camera and for some reason I can't get them off the camera...DARN! I may have to by a card reader and try it that way or else buy a new camera. I love this pattern and am really having fun knitting it. I can however see myself begging for help on the border.


----------



## AlderRose

Anita, It is interesting how Dee doesn't just inspire our knitting skills. We learn how to make good use of our cameras and then figure out how to download them, too. 

I was intimidated by the border, too, but then sat myself down and followed what Dee said to do step by step. Now, I'm hoping she'll do another one. If you do need help, just ask for it. Dee and other knitters who have finished the Holbrook will get you to the finish line.


----------



## Anita H

Thanks Pacific Rose, I will definately ask for help if I need it. So far Dee's instructions have been perfect so hopefully I will be able to understand them when I get there. I'm slow so I have some time yet.



Pacific Rose said:


> Anita, It is interesting how Dee doesn't just inspire our knitting skills. We learn how to make good use of our cameras and then figure out how to download them, too.
> 
> I was intimidated by the border, too, but then sat myself down and followed what Dee said to do step by step. Now, I'm hoping she'll do another one. If you do need help, just ask for it. Dee and other knitters who have finished the Holbrook will get you to the finish line.


----------



## patocenizo

I am also challenged when it comes to all of that so I have my husband do it for me.


Anita H said:


> I am so disappointed. I excitedly took photos of my progress on Holbrook, tried to download them from my camera and for some reason I can't get them off the camera...DARN! I may have to by a card reader and try it that way or else buy a new camera. I love this pattern and am really having fun knitting it. I can however see myself begging for help on the border.


----------



## dianaiad

This is my first time with a KAL...but oh, my, I want this shawl! I got the pattern and now need the yarn. My problem is that there aren't any LYS's within an hour from here (Michaels and/or Jo-Annes doesn't carry really good sock/fingering yarn...at least, not 'one color' types, and I really don't think that self striping yarn would work well here!...ewww...) 

So I'm having to be patient and either spin up the yarn (and I'm not good enough yet) or get something online. 

I hate being patient.

............which is not a good thing for a knitter, y'know?


----------



## stevieland

dianaiad said:


> This is my first time with a KAL...but oh, my, I want this shawl! I got the pattern and now need the yarn. My problem is that there aren't any LYS's within an hour from here (Michaels and/or Jo-Annes doesn't carry really good sock/fingering yarn...at least, not 'one color' types, and I really don't think that self striping yarn would work well here!...ewww...)
> 
> So I'm having to be patient and either spin up the yarn (and I'm not good enough yet) or get something online.
> 
> I hate being patient.
> 
> ............which is not a good thing for a knitter, y'know?


Nice to have you on our KAL!!! Glad you like the pattern. Regarding your yarn...Although I live near at least 5 LYSs, I still buy a bunch of my yarn online. If you are interested, I'm sure many of us can give you online recommendations.


----------



## patocenizo

H, I'd love to have your online recommendations and yarns at each site. Thanks I am presently on repeat 15 of 44 of the border and clicking away!!


stevieland said:


> dianaiad said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time with a KAL...but oh, my, I want this shawl! I got the pattern and now need the yarn. My problem is that there aren't any LYS's within an hour from here (Michaels and/or Jo-Annes doesn't carry really good sock/fingering yarn...at least, not 'one color' types, and I really don't think that self striping yarn would work well here!...ewww...)
> 
> So I'm having to be patient and either spin up the yarn (and I'm not good enough yet) or get something online.
> 
> I hate being patient.
> 
> ............which is not a good thing for a knitter, y'know?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have you on our KAL!!! Glad you like the pattern. Regarding your yarn...Although I live near at least 5 LYSs, I still buy a bunch of my yarn online. If you are interested, I'm sure many of us can give you online recommendations.
Click to expand...


----------



## dianaiad

stevieland said:


> dianaiad said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time with a KAL...but oh, my, I want this shawl! I got the pattern and now need the yarn. My problem is that there aren't any LYS's within an hour from here (Michaels and/or Jo-Annes doesn't carry really good sock/fingering yarn...at least, not 'one color' types, and I really don't think that self striping yarn would work well here!...ewww...)
> 
> So I'm having to be patient and either spin up the yarn (and I'm not good enough yet) or get something online.
> 
> I hate being patient.
> 
> ............which is not a good thing for a knitter, y'know?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have you on our KAL!!! Glad you like the pattern. Regarding your yarn...Although I live near at least 5 LYSs, I still buy a bunch of my yarn online. If you are interested, I'm sure many of us can give you online recommendations.
Click to expand...

Thanks....but y'know that thing about being impatient? I couldn't STAND it, so I went digging through my stash. There, at the very bottom of a forgotten box, was a cone of wool yarn, fingering, in a solid rose color. I've had it for over ten years! I got it back in the days when I was hoping to get a loom, and never did. Every once in awhile I would run into it, wonder...oh, this is such a pretty color! My mother (who has a problem with my yarn hoarding) keeps telling me to pare down the stash; donate some of it. FINISH SOMETHING!

Somehow, though, I just never could make myself donate/sell/get rid of this cone of rose fingering weight wool. It is, after all, my favorite color in all the world.



I now am on chart two, repeat two, and oh, my, this is pretty!


----------



## Pocahontas

dianaiad said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dianaiad said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time with a KAL...but oh, my, I want this shawl! I got the pattern and now need the yarn. My problem is that there aren't any LYS's within an hour from here (Michaels and/or Jo-Annes doesn't carry really good sock/fingering yarn...at least, not 'one color' types, and I really don't think that self striping yarn would work well here!...ewww...)
> 
> So I'm having to be patient and either spin up the yarn (and I'm not good enough yet) or get something online.
> 
> I hate being patient.
> 
> ............which is not a good thing for a knitter, y'know?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have you on our KAL!!! Glad you like the pattern. Regarding your yarn...Although I live near at least 5 LYSs, I still buy a bunch of my yarn online. If you are interested, I'm sure many of us can give you online recommendations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks....but y'know that thing about being impatient? I couldn't STAND it, so I went digging through my stash. There, at the very bottom of a forgotten box, was a cone of wool yarn, fingering, in a solid rose color. I've had it for over ten years! I got it back in the days when I was hoping to get a loom, and never did. Every once in awhile I would run into it, wonder...oh, this is such a pretty color! My mother (who has a problem with my yarn hoarding) keeps telling me to pare down the stash; donate some of it. FINISH SOMETHING!
> 
> Somehow, though, I just never could make myself donate/sell/get rid of this cone of rose fingering weight wool. It is, after all, my favorite color in all the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I now am on chart two, repeat two, and oh, my, this is pretty!
Click to expand...

I'm so glad you came across that rose colored yarn again. It was just waiting for a pattern such as this. I can only imagine how beautiful it is going to be, especially knowing that it is your favorite color in all the world.


----------



## Dreamfli

Well as usual I ended up frogging my red Holbrook also. The needle was to big. Went down one size and it looks much better.


----------



## britgirl

Sounds like this yarn was calling out to you that it's time has arrived. It is, as you say, your very favourite colour, and I imagine will make a beautiful Holbrook.

Sue


dianaiad said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dianaiad said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time with a KAL...but oh, my, I want this shawl! I got the pattern and now need the yarn. My problem is that there aren't any LYS's within an hour from here (Michaels and/or Jo-Annes doesn't carry really good sock/fingering yarn...at least, not 'one color' types, and I really don't think that self striping yarn would work well here!...ewww...)
> 
> So I'm having to be patient and either spin up the yarn (and I'm not good enough yet) or get something online.
> 
> I hate being patient.
> 
> ............which is not a good thing for a knitter, y'know?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have you on our KAL!!! Glad you like the pattern. Regarding your yarn...Although I live near at least 5 LYSs, I still buy a bunch of my yarn online. If you are interested, I'm sure many of us can give you online recommendations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks....but y'know that thing about being impatient? I couldn't STAND it, so I went digging through my stash. There, at the very bottom of a forgotten box, was a cone of wool yarn, fingering, in a solid rose color. I've had it for over ten years! I got it back in the days when I was hoping to get a loom, and never did. Every once in awhile I would run into it, wonder...oh, this is such a pretty color! My mother (who has a problem with my yarn hoarding) keeps telling me to pare down the stash; donate some of it. FINISH SOMETHING!
> 
> Somehow, though, I just never could make myself donate/sell/get rid of this cone of rose fingering weight wool. It is, after all, my favorite color in all the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I now am on chart two, repeat two, and oh, my, this is pretty!
Click to expand...


----------



## britgirl

You may be very pleasantly surprised by the border. I was a little apprehensive about doing a knitted-on border, but had no problems at all. Dee gives such great instructions and if you look at the video she suggests, I think you will find it fine. I found myself really enjoying doing the border and seeing how the border and the shawl body developed. I like it so much that I did a second one and I am hoping that maybe Dee will design another one with the knitted-on border.

Sue


Anita H said:


> I am so disappointed. I excitedly took photos of my progress on Holbrook, tried to download them from my camera and for some reason I can't get them off the camera...DARN! I may have to by a card reader and try it that way or else buy a new camera. I love this pattern and am really having fun knitting it. I can however see myself begging for help on the border.


----------



## patocenizo

My sentiments exactly. I am on the 25th repeat and I can see how it is going to look, I like it!! I like it!!


britgirl said:


> You may be very pleasantly surprised by the border. I was a little apprehensive about doing a knitted-on border, but had no problems at all. Dee gives such great instructions and if you look at the video she suggests, I think you will find it fine. I found myself really enjoying doing the border and seeing how the border and the shawl body developed. I like it so much that I did a second one and I am hoping that maybe Dee will design another one with the knitted-on border.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so disappointed. I excitedly took photos of my progress on Holbrook, tried to download them from my camera and for some reason I can't get them off the camera...DARN! I may have to by a card reader and try it that way or else buy a new camera. I love this pattern and am really having fun knitting it. I can however see myself begging for help on the border.
Click to expand...


----------



## susantrail

So, here's a needle question for all you clever lace knitters. I dug out two skeins of Ella rae Lace Merino in a pretty light grey. This would be my first time knitting with lace weight yarn and I knit a little on the loose side. Any suggestions what needle size to try first? The yarn tag suggests a 4.


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> So, here's a needle question for all you clever lace knitters. I dug out two skeins of Ella rae Lace Merino in a pretty light grey. This would be my first time knitting with lace weight yarn and I knit a little on the loose side. Any suggestions what needle size to try first? The yarn tag suggests a 4.


I wish they would not call that yarn "lace" because it is actually fingering weight. I've used it several times. Personally, I would use a US5 for that yarn. But maybe do a little swatch first and block it to see. I you are a really loose knitter, then a 4 might be okay.


----------



## susantrail

I am glad you say that. It seemed about like the fingering weights I knitted my Ashton and Nadira with. I will try a swatch with the 5 and see how it seems. Thanks for always being so helpful! and quick!!


----------



## thegrape

I have used it for other shawls and found it to be quite lovely to work with.


susantrail said:


> Hi all! I just purchased Dee's gorgeous pattern and am trying to decide on yarn. Has anyone used Cascade Heritage Silk fingering? I am thinking about the Charcoal colorway. I am almost done with my Nadira. Got slowed down for a month or more after my Dad passed away at the end of August. Just couldn't seem to focus. I think I am ready to pick up my needles again


----------



## EqLady

susantrail said:


> So, here's a needle question for all you clever lace knitters. I dug out two skeins of Ella rae Lace Merino in a pretty light grey. This would be my first time knitting with lace weight yarn and I knit a little on the loose side. Any suggestions what needle size to try first? The yarn tag suggests a 4.


I used Ella Rae Lace Merino on Wilshire and used a 4 needle, what the pattern called for.


----------



## Melodypop

I want to thank the people on this KAL for their encouraging words. I was ready to quit because my count was off and I had to frog back 4 repeats to find my error. When I got the spreadsheet to check off, I decided to push on. I am now at repeat 15 and am happy with how it is looking. I like so many here am stressing about doing the knitted on border, but feel that I will be able to do it due the the pleasent and expert help on this KAL....A BIG THANK YOU to ALL.

Melody


----------



## patocenizo

Great!!! Keep at it!!!


Melodypop said:


> I want to thank the people on this KAL for their encouraging words. I was ready to quit because my count was off and I had to frog back 4 repeats to find my error. When I got the spreadsheet to check off, I decided to push on. I am now at repeat 15 and am happy with how it is looking. I like so many here am stressing about doing the knitted on border, but feel that I will be able to do it due the the pleasent and expert help on this KAL....A BIG THANK YOU to ALL.
> 
> Melody


----------



## britgirl

Don't stress about that border. It really is not hard at all. I know how I was concerned beforehand, but really it was not a problem at all. Check out the video for the cast on and read Dee's instructions and you will be doing it before you realize. Once you get it started, you will get into a rhythm as you see how the pattern develops and the border and the body grow together. I know I would have no hesitation in doing another shawl with a knitted-on border.

Sue


Melodypop said:


> I want to thank the people on this KAL for their encouraging words. I was ready to quit because my count was off and I had to frog back 4 repeats to find my error. When I got the spreadsheet to check off, I decided to push on. I am now at repeat 15 and am happy with how it is looking. I like so many here am stressing about doing the knitted on border, but feel that I will be able to do it due the the pleasent and expert help on this KAL....A BIG THANK YOU to ALL.
> 
> Melody


----------



## Quincy's Mom

Ditto for me with the Ella Rae Lace Merino. I'm using size 4 U.S. and it's nice, but I wish I used the Addi Turbo 5 circs, which are tied up on my Ashton (waiting for more yarn to be dyed and shipped to my LYS). I took them off once and didn't want to do it again. You know...shoulda, coulda, woulda.

I thought that the Ella Rae yarn it seemed like more of sock or fingering weight than a lace weight. It also has a slight mottled look. I hope that the border looks OK since it's going to be at a different angle. 

I'm on the 7th repeat of chart 2 (I think it's Chart 2 - the one with all of the stockinette), and it's going fast. 

I started with some Madeline Tosh DK weight on 6 U.S. and it was too heavy so I frogged before I got too far. 

Steady as she goes!


----------



## stevieland

Melodypop said:


> I want to thank the people on this KAL for their encouraging words. I was ready to quit because my count was off and I had to frog back 4 repeats to find my error. When I got the spreadsheet to check off, I decided to push on. I am now at repeat 15 and am happy with how it is looking. I like so many here am stressing about doing the knitted on border, but feel that I will be able to do it due the the pleasent and expert help on this KAL....A BIG THANK YOU to ALL.
> 
> Melody


YAY!!! I was so worried about you. This is great news. And we will hold your hand as best as we can through the computer screen to help you with that border.


----------



## Naneast

Here is my Holbrook Shawl. I used a Black Sheep Dyeworks Sock weight Superwash merino wool in an antique Brass color and a #5, 24" circular needle. I added one repeat of body chart 2 and two repeats of border chart 2. I used about 700+ yards of yarn. Thank you to Dee for her lovely design.


----------



## CathyAnn

Naneast, your shawl is gorgeous! That tonal striping looks good like it does on Sue's shawl! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli

That is beautiful Naneast!


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful, Naneast, love the colour.

Sue


----------



## Pocahontas

Ohhh, your antique brass shawl is gorgeous! Isn't this the most wonderful pattern! I can see it will definitely be a keeper.


----------



## momrnbk

Beautiful shawl Naneast. The border angel fish look like they're swimming away. Great job! Can you tell us the finished dimensions?


----------



## CathyAnn

Well, I've done it! I ripped out my Holbrook. I was in the 19th repeat. Since Sue's Holbrook with the tonal yarn looks gorgeous with the tonal striping, and so does Naneast's shawl, I'm going back to the green tonal I started with. 

I just wasn't satisfied with this Silky Wool. I knit at an average tension, and I was using size 5 needles, and the lace was just too tight. I tried to stretch it out a lot, but it just seemed cramped. Blocking would never help with this. I'll save it. The right project will come along someday.

This yarn is called a fingering weight, but I had wondered about it -- it's rough and feels heavier. So I used Dee's calculation of dividing the yardage by the weight, and came up with 3.85 yards per gram. The borderline with sport weight is 3.75! 

Now to start over. I tell myself, "It goes with the territory!"


----------



## Naneast

momrnbk said:


> Beautiful shawl Naneast. The border angel fish look like they're swimming away. Great job! Can you tell us the finished dimensions?


Thanks, the finished dimensions is 70" x 27".


----------



## stevieland

Naneast, thanks for posting here. The color, your exquisite knitting, it is perfect. Such an inspiration for everyone here. It is a superb version of the design... thanks!


----------



## jan1ce

Lovely Naneast, the colour is gorgeous.this shawl pattern is beautiful, can't wait to get started.

Jan xx


----------



## Pocahontas

CathyAnn said:


> Well, I've done it! I ripped out my Holbrook. I was in the 19th repeat. Since Sue's Holbrook with the tonal yarn looks gorgeous with the tonal striping, and so does Naneast's shawl, I'm going back to the green tonal I started with.
> 
> I just wasn't satisfied with this Silky Wool. I knit at an average tension, and I was using size 5 needles, and the lace was just too tight. I tried to stretch it out a lot, but it just seemed cramped. Blocking would never help with this. I'll save it. The right project will come along someday.
> 
> This yarn is called a fingering weight, but I had wondered about it -- it's rough and feels heavier. So I used Dee's calculation of dividing the yardage by the weight, and came up with 3.85 yards per gram. The borderline with sport weight is 3.75!
> 
> Now to start over. I tell myself, "It goes with the territory!"


I don't know what you call this in knitting - maybe perfectionism, maybe not. But I applaud you for making that decision. I believe that is what Dee would do.
I am learning my lesson as far as, the yarn makes the project. And I have no qualms(well, maybe a tiny bit), about ripping it out!


----------



## dianaiad

Pocahontas said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've done it! I ripped out my Holbrook. I was in the 19th repeat. Since Sue's Holbrook with the tonal yarn looks gorgeous with the tonal striping, and so does Naneast's shawl, I'm going back to the green tonal I started with.
> 
> I just wasn't satisfied with this Silky Wool. I knit at an average tension, and I was using size 5 needles, and the lace was just too tight. I tried to stretch it out a lot, but it just seemed cramped. Blocking would never help with this. I'll save it. The right project will come along someday.
> 
> This yarn is called a fingering weight, but I had wondered about it -- it's rough and feels heavier. So I used Dee's calculation of dividing the yardage by the weight, and came up with 3.85 yards per gram. The borderline with sport weight is 3.75!
> 
> Now to start over. I tell myself, "It goes with the territory!"
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you call this in knitting - maybe perfectionism, maybe not. But I applaud you for making that decision. I believe that is what Dee would do.
> I am learning my lesson as far as, the yarn makes the project. And I have no qualms(well, maybe a tiny bit), about ripping it out!
Click to expand...

Well, I have to agree...though it hurts my heart immensely. I have ripped out entire sweaters without a qualm...but I've had to frog my Holbrook three times now, because for some reason I can't keep count. I end up with either one more, or one less, stitch at the end of the center lace section than I'm supposed to have, and you know what happens to the pattern if you are a stitch off!

Add to that the fact that I am a "combination' knitter ('scooping' the purl stitches so that the knit stitches sit 'backward' on the next row, with the 'leading' leg in back of the needle rather than in front) so that I have to be VERY careful about decreasing/increasing, and I'm running into troubles.

Mind you, I'm not changing. Combination knitting, for me, is a LOT faster and keeps the gauge even. I've certainly learned the REASONS for why you ssk or Knit two together!

Of the two, not being able to count is the biggest one. (sigh) I HAVE to figure that out. Any ideas?


----------



## seamus

Hi CathyAnn - If you are uncomfortable with what you are working on, it will never be satisfactory for you, nor to me either. I am still learning, but already I know to undo what doesn't satisfy me. You will be much happier with your second attempt, Keep smiling as always. Ada.


----------



## seamus

Oh , I made a boo boo. In my post just sent. it sounds like you have to please me as well as yourself. If I'm going to make a mistake it's usually a good one, like this time. So sorry. Ada.


----------



## CathyAnn

Thank you, everyone for your sympathy! Seamus, I knew what you meant! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

The shawl is gone and rewound the yarn. I've decided to use the green tonal - Cascade Silk Paints. I had originally started knitting with that, had second thoughts because of the subtle striping, and now I'm back. Haven't started knitting yet today, and will probably take the rest of the day off and start tomorrow.


----------



## Pocahontas

Dianaiad - I've mentioned this before but it bears repeating. It is easy to forget either the M1L or M1R and throw your stitch count off. 
Have you downloaded the spread sheet for keeping up with the stitch counts by row. Makes it SO much easier.


----------



## dianaiad

Pocahontas said:


> Dianaiad - I've mentioned this before but it bears repeating. It is easy to forget either the M1L or M1R and throw your stitch count off.
> Have you downloaded the spread sheet for keeping up with the stitch counts by row. Makes it SO much easier.


I'd love to, but I haven't been able to FIND it! I've found the posts that refer to it, but not the spreadsheet itself.

Hey, I TOLD you guys that I can't count, right?


----------



## Pocahontas

dianaiad said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dianaiad - I've mentioned this before but it bears repeating. It is easy to forget either the M1L or M1R and throw your stitch count off.
> Have you downloaded the spread sheet for keeping up with the stitch counts by row. Makes it SO much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to, but I haven't been able to FIND it! I've found the posts that refer to it, but not the spreadsheet itself.
> 
> Hey, I TOLD you guys that I can't count, right?
Click to expand...

It's on page 30, first post. Click where it says 'download'.
It's truly a great help.


----------



## lindanixon

I just got the pattern and am ready to start. Will be using my new ChaioGoo circular lace needles.


----------



## Anita H

Naneast, your Holbrook is just really gorgeous. I can't tell you how much I love this shawl pattern. It really is the first shawl pattern that I knew I had to buy and I seldom buy patterns. Just look at all the finished Holbrooks. Everyone is beautiful and I only wish I had more time to knit so I could finish sooner. I am now on the 10th chart 2 repeat and am enjoying it so much.


----------



## CathyAnn

lindanixon said:


> I just got the pattern and am ready to start. Will be using my new ChaioGoo circular lace needles.


Good for you. I really like my ChiaoGoo's. They're all I use for lace now.


----------



## Dreamfli

I did figure out that I would miss the M1 on the plain knit row. I would just fly by that spot.


----------



## britgirl

Good luck. Sorry you had to rip it out. You are a braver person than me. I know it must be hard. I do look forward to seeing your completed shawl in the green tonal.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> Well, I've done it! I ripped out my Holbrook. I was in the 19th repeat. Since Sue's Holbrook with the tonal yarn looks gorgeous with the tonal striping, and so does Naneast's shawl, I'm going back to the green tonal I started with.
> 
> I just wasn't satisfied with this Silky Wool. I knit at an average tension, and I was using size 5 needles, and the lace was just too tight. I tried to stretch it out a lot, but it just seemed cramped. Blocking would never help with this. I'll save it. The right project will come along someday.
> 
> This yarn is called a fingering weight, but I had wondered about it -- it's rough and feels heavier. So I used Dee's calculation of dividing the yardage by the weight, and came up with 3.85 yards per gram. The borderline with sport weight is 3.75!
> 
> Now to start over. I tell myself, "It goes with the territory!"


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn, Boo Hoo!!! That is too bad, my friend. But I would do the same. Were you using that Lavold Silky Wool? I think you said you were.


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> CathyAnn, Boo Hoo!!! That is too bad, my friend. But I would do the same. Were you using that Lavold Silky Wool? I think you said you were.


Yes it was. Not good for a beautiful lacy shawl! Even if I had used size 8 needles it wouldn't be satisfactory.

Sue, once I made up my mind, it was easy to rip out.

I had thought to take the rest of the day off, but couldn't stand it. I've already started the shawl again with the green.


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn, Boo Hoo!!! That is too bad, my friend. But I would do the same. Were you using that Lavold Silky Wool? I think you said you were.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was. Not good for a beautiful lacy shawl! Even if I had used size 8 needles it wouldn't be satisfactory.
> 
> Sue, once I made up my mind, it was easy to rip out.
> 
> I had thought to take the rest of the day off, but couldn't stand it. I've already started the shawl again with the green.
Click to expand...

Hard to resist doing isn't it? I can imagine you were anxious after having got so far with the other. You want to get back to where you reached before and then get going on the border. I know you will just love it when you get that far.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn, Boo Hoo!!! That is too bad, my friend. But I would do the same. Were you using that Lavold Silky Wool? I think you said you were.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was. Not good for a beautiful lacy shawl! Even if I had used size 8 needles it wouldn't be satisfactory.
> 
> Sue, once I made up my mind, it was easy to rip out.
> 
> I had thought to take the rest of the day off, but couldn't stand it. I've already started the shawl again with the green.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to resist doing isn't it? I can imagine you were anxious after having got so far with the other. You want to get back to where you reached before and then get going on the border. I know you will just love it when you get that far.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

You are SO RIGHT!


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn, Boo Hoo!!! That is too bad, my friend. But I would do the same. Were you using that Lavold Silky Wool? I think you said you were.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was. Not good for a beautiful lacy shawl! Even if I had used size 8 needles it wouldn't be satisfactory.
> 
> Sue, once I made up my mind, it was easy to rip out.
> 
> I had thought to take the rest of the day off, but couldn't stand it. I've already started the shawl again with the green.
Click to expand...

I have to say that I do not like that yarn. I used it for a Forest Canopy shawl, and let's just say that it is currently balled up unceremoniously in my laundry room. First of all, did you find plant matter in it all over the place? Second, it smells weird. There, I said it. I washed it 2x and blocked it 2x, and the darn thing still smelled like a wet rat. Ugh. It is sort of pretty and rustic looking, but it has no drape whatsoever and is just very strange yarn. You'll be soooo much happier now.


----------



## Pocahontas

stevieland said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn, Boo Hoo!!! That is too bad, my friend. But I would do the same. Were you using that Lavold Silky Wool? I think you said you were.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was. Not good for a beautiful lacy shawl! Even if I had used size 8 needles it wouldn't be satisfactory.
> 
> Sue, once I made up my mind, it was easy to rip out.
> 
> I had thought to take the rest of the day off, but couldn't stand it. I've already started the shawl again with the green.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say that I do not like that yarn. I used it for a Forest Canopy shawl, and let's just say that it is currently balled up unceremoniously in my laundry room. First of all, did you find plant matter in it all over the place? Second, it smells weird. There, I said it. I washed it 2x and blocked it 2x, and the darn thing still smelled like a wet rat. Ugh. It is sort of pretty and rustic looking, but it has no drape whatsoever and is just very strange yarn. You'll be soooo much happier now.
Click to expand...

Confession is good for the soul - some yarns are just not worth the price you pay. At this stage of my life, I don't have time to waste on bad yarn.


----------



## nanciann

Pocahontas said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn, Boo Hoo!!! That is too bad, my friend. But I would do the same. Were you using that Lavold Silky Wool? I think you said you were.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was. Not good for a beautiful lacy shawl! Even if I had used size 8 needles it wouldn't be satisfactory.
> 
> Sue, once I made up my mind, it was easy to rip out.
> 
> I had thought to take the rest of the day off, but couldn't stand it. I've already started the shawl again with the green.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say that I do not like that yarn. I used it for a Forest Canopy shawl, and let's just say that it is currently balled up unceremoniously in my laundry room. First of all, did you find plant matter in it all over the place? Second, it smells weird. There, I said it. I washed it 2x and blocked it 2x, and the darn thing still smelled like a wet rat. Ugh. It is sort of pretty and rustic looking, but it has no drape whatsoever and is just very strange yarn. You'll be soooo much happier now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Confession is good for the soul - some yarns are just not worth the price you pay. At this stage of my life, I don't have time to waste on bad yarn.
Click to expand...

You are so right!


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn, Boo Hoo!!! That is too bad, my friend. But I would do the same. Were you using that Lavold Silky Wool? I think you said you were.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was. Not good for a beautiful lacy shawl! Even if I had used size 8 needles it wouldn't be satisfactory.
> 
> Sue, once I made up my mind, it was easy to rip out.
> 
> I had thought to take the rest of the day off, but couldn't stand it. I've already started the shawl again with the green.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say that I do not like that yarn. I used it for a Forest Canopy shawl, and let's just say that it is currently balled up unceremoniously in my laundry room. First of all, did you find plant matter in it all over the place? Second, it smells weird. There, I said it. I washed it 2x and blocked it 2x, and the darn thing still smelled like a wet rat. Ugh. It is sort of pretty and rustic looking, but it has no drape whatsoever and is just very strange yarn. You'll be soooo much happier now.
Click to expand...

Yes to all of the above except I hadn't gotten it wet yet! When I ripped it out next to a window, I could see dust (it looked like dust) fly all over and bits of plant matter with it. As I knit, I had picked it out when I saw it. I was next to my computer, and had to dust it! Maybe Pacific Rose could use it for a scarf for April, her sheep?!?!


----------



## AlderRose

So you want to see a shawl with bites out of it? Plant matter? Yep! She'd eat it.


----------



## britgirl

yes, what is this plant matter. Is this supposed to be silk?

So are we going to feed and clothe April with shawls now?

Sue



Pacific Rose said:


> So you want to see a shawl with bites out of it? Plant matter? Yep! She'd eat it.


----------



## roed2er

CathyAnn said:


> Thank you, everyone for your sympathy! Seamus, I knew what you meant! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The shawl is gone and rewound the yarn. I've decided to use the green tonal - Cascade Silk Paints. I had originally started knitting with that, had second thoughts because of the subtle striping, and now I'm back. Haven't started knitting yet today, and will probably take the rest of the day off and start tomorrow.


I don't think you will regret starting over with a yarn you like for the project. My experience is that whenever I forced myself to continue with a project even tho I didn't like the yarn, it would take me longer to finish than if I had started over! It's easier to spend hours knitting something that gives you pleasure than when you have to force yourself to reluctantly pick up the needles. Good for you andenjoy the process. Debi


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> yes, what is this plant matter. Is this supposed to be silk?
> 
> So are we going to feed and clothe April with shawls now?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to see a shawl with bites out of it? Plant matter? Yep! She'd eat it.
Click to expand...

I'm thinkin' that the plant matter may be part of the mulberry the silkworm ate. Hmmmm, perhaps dessert for April?


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, what is this plant matter. Is this supposed to be silk?
> 
> So are we going to feed and clothe April with shawls now?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to see a shawl with bites out of it? Plant matter? Yep! She'd eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinkin' that the plant matter may be part of the mulberry the silkworm ate. Hmmmm, perhaps dessert for April?
Click to expand...

Could be. When I was a child in Australia I raised silkworms in a shoebox feeding them mulberry leaves from the neighbouring yard. Fascinating watching them when they wove their cocoons, in various different shades of yellow.
But wouldn't you have thought they would have cleaned the silk before spinning it?

Sue


----------



## AlderRose

Maybe whoever didn't clean the silk before spinning it wasn't planning on wearing the item made from the silk yarn.

I wonder if I fed April Mulberry leaves ... maybe she'd produce silk instead of wool.


----------



## christine4321

well I thought that I would try using the Bamboo crochet yarn that I bought as it seemed a bit more tightly woven. I was completely prepared to frog it and thought that I would be but as it turns out it seems much easier for me to knit with than the wool lace weight yarn that I tried previously. 

So now I am ready to begin Body Chart number 2. I was going to begin it now before I go to bed but want to wait until tomorrow when I can get at my husbands' fishing line to use for a life line.

I do need to ask one thing before I continue.It is regarding the Set Up Rows before Body Chart #1.

It says in the instructions for row 2 and all WS rows to K2 and purl until just before the last 2 then K2.

After row 5 it says to proceed to Body Chart#1. I assumed that I was to finish the Set Up Rows at a WS row which would mean that There are a total of 6 Set up Rows. Is this what I was supposed to do? 

If I didn't make the 6th row that would mean that the Body chart 1 would be started on a WS row and not a RS row. 

Was I correct in assuming that or did I make a mistake. Should I have only done 5 Set Up Rows and begin Body Chart#1 on a WS Row?


----------



## DanaKay

You got it right. You always finish with the WS row on a chart unless the pattern tells you not to.
Keep us posted on the use of the Bamboo. Is it 100% Bamboo? I've read where folks find that it tends to really "grow" in size and is best used in a blended yarn.
So will be interested to see how it works out for you.


----------



## historiclady

I am going to join this KAL as soon as I buy the yarn. Pattern just what I have been looking for. Thanks so much.


----------



## christine4321

DanaKay said:


> You got it right. You always finish with the WS row on a chart unless the pattern tells you not to.
> Keep us posted on the use of the Bamboo. Is it 100% Bamboo? I've read where folks find that it tends to really "grow" in size and is best used in a blended yarn.
> So will be interested to see how it works out for you.


I didn't know that it "grows". It says it is 100% Viscose from Bamboo.

It seems easy to work with and has a bit of a sheen to it. I hope it turns out.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## weezacat

I am ready to start the knitted on border and have looked at the suggested tutorial. I am not sure what needles to use. Is it easier or possible to use 1 straight needle and the circular needle on the side I am working on? I did put in a lifeline on the last purl row so I don't lose everything. Thanks for the help.


----------



## AlderRose

Weezacat, I did just what you are suggesting with the needles when I got to the border, but do what is comfortable for you.


----------



## patocenizo

Here it is!!! My Holbrook all done but not blocked yet.


----------



## stevieland

weezacat said:


> I am ready to start the knitted on border and have looked at the suggested tutorial. I am not sure what needles to use. Is it easier or possible to use 1 straight needle and the circular needle on the side I am working on? I did put in a lifeline on the last purl row so I don't lose everything. Thanks for the help.


You can go either way. I just use the needles that I knitted the body with. Some people prefer to switch to using one DPN with the needles attached to the body.


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> Here it is!!! My Holbrook all done but not blocked yet.


I can't wait to see it! It's gonna be gorgeous. Look at that pretty yarn.


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Dee, I'll post it as soon as I get it back from being blocked...I love the way this one feels and the border was so easy to do. Thanks again.


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is!!! My Holbrook all done but not blocked yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see it! It's gonna be gorgeous. Look at that pretty yarn.
Click to expand...


----------



## britgirl

I like it. From what I can see, it is beautiful. Can't wait to see it after it is blocked. I think you are going to love it! Wasn't it a pleasure knitting the border?

Sue


patocenizo said:


> Here it is!!! My Holbrook all done but not blocked yet.


----------



## patocenizo

Yes, the border was so easy...I love seeing the "evolution". Will post once it is blocked.


britgirl said:


> I like it. From what I can see, it is beautiful. Can't wait to see it after it is blocked. I think you are going to love it! Wasn't it a pleasure knitting the border?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is!!! My Holbrook all done but not blocked yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Deeknits

I can't wait to get started on my Holbrook. DH Is back in the hospital, I packed my knitting in a hurry and forgot my yarn for it. So I'm knitting up what I had in my bag into scarves. At least I'll be ahead on my Christmas list! The next time I go home I'll definitely make sure that yarn is the first thing packed!


----------



## patocenizo

Hope your DH is okay.


Deeknits said:


> I can't wait to get started on my Holbrook. DH Is back in the hospital, I packed my knitting in a hurry and forgot my yarn for it. So I'm knitting up what I had in my bag into scarves. At least I'll be ahead on my Christmas list! The next time I go home I'll definitely make sure that yarn is the first thing packed!


----------



## seamus

Wow, still unblocked and it already looks like a winner, not to mention that you got it finished so quickly. You didn't say you were a learner like me did you? Great going. Seamus.


----------



## seamus

So sorry to hear your hubby is back in hospital. I have been there twice for a visit this year also. They must like him, the same as they liked me, but it certainly isn't my favorite place to be. I am sending him good health soon. Seamus..


----------



## AlderRose

patocenizo said:


> Here it is!!! My Holbrook all done but not blocked yet.


Congratulations! What a beautiful colorway. I can hardly wait to see how it blocks.


----------



## roed2er

patocenizo said:


> Here it is!!! My Holbrook all done but not blocked yet.


A beauty even before blocking! I love the colorway and can just see it worn everyday with my favorite pair of jeans -- what yarn did you use? Debi


----------



## AlderRose

Deeknits said:


> I can't wait to get started on my Holbrook. DH Is back in the hospital, I packed my knitting in a hurry and forgot my yarn for it. So I'm knitting up what I had in my bag into scarves. At least I'll be ahead on my Christmas list! The next time I go home I'll definitely make sure that yarn is the first thing packed!


Hope your husband is back on his feet soon.

Even if you did forget the yarn for your Holbrook, at least you had yarn in your bag. Can you imagine waiting in a hospital without having your knitting to distract you?


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> I can't wait to get started on my Holbrook. DH Is back in the hospital, I packed my knitting in a hurry and forgot my yarn for it. So I'm knitting up what I had in my bag into scarves. At least I'll be ahead on my Christmas list! The next time I go home I'll definitely make sure that yarn is the first thing packed!


I'm so sorry to hear that! He (and you) are in my prayers!


----------



## roed2er

Deeknits said:


> I can't wait to get started on my Holbrook. DH Is back in the hospital, I packed my knitting in a hurry and forgot my yarn for it. So I'm knitting up what I had in my bag into scarves. At least I'll be ahead on my Christmas list! The next time I go home I'll definitely make sure that yarn is the first thing packed!


Sorry to hear of your husband and I hope he gets well soon. It is good that you had some yarn in your bag even if it wasn't what you wanted to work on. I remember my very first shawl I ever made was a really easy lace one done while my husband was in for cardiac by-pass. I sure did benefit from having something to keep busy with and it was quite a conversation starter with all the nurses and staff. Take care, Debi


----------



## britgirl

Sorry your DH is in hospital. Hope all goes well. It was good that you had some yarn in your bag even if it wasn't for your shawl. 
Take care.

Sue


Deeknits said:


> I can't wait to get started on my Holbrook. DH Is back in the hospital, I packed my knitting in a hurry and forgot my yarn for it. So I'm knitting up what I had in my bag into scarves. At least I'll be ahead on my Christmas list! The next time I go home I'll definitely make sure that yarn is the first thing packed!


----------



## Melodypop

Just have to tell you, everyone has been so helpful. Dee was the first to encourage me. I am now on the border and have 8 rows done. I had to leave it and go to work for 2 hours. I am excited to see how it is going progress. I used some yarn that was hanging around for awhile, not sure how it will block. It is acrylic, and this is my first ever shawl. Thank you all, I love looking at your projects. Dee, wonderful job. Happy I was able to join this KAL . . Melody


----------



## Sandiego

Patocenizo, your Holbrook is gorgeous!!!!! That is a beautiful color. You will enjoy wearing it. It will look perfect with jeans! I love it!!!! Your work is gorgeous without being blocked. I can't wait to see it blocked! Thanks for sharing! ;0)


----------



## Sandiego

Deeknits said:


> I can't wait to get started on my Holbrook. DH Is back in the hospital, I packed my knitting in a hurry and forgot my yarn for it. So I'm knitting up what I had in my bag into scarves. At least I'll be ahead on my Christmas list! The next time I go home I'll definitely make sure that yarn is the first thing packed!


I am so sorry to hear your DH is back in the hospital . I hope this stay will be short. You and your husband will be in my prayers. Blessings!!


----------



## AlderRose

Melody,
I made a baby shawl with acrylic yarn and blocked it by "killing" it. I won't know how it washes until after baby arrives and burps up or worse on it, but the acrylic is supposed to hold the "killing." There is a wealth of info out there about the process.


----------



## weezacat

Thanks for the info this morning. I have completed two repeats of the border and it looks great. I found using one straight needle worked nicely for me.


----------



## Pocahontas

patocenizo said:


> Here it is!!! My Holbrook all done but not blocked yet.


I am loving ALL the shawls. This one WOULD look great with jeans. Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks, I'll post it once I get it back from the LYS's blocking expert!


Sandiego said:


> Patocenizo, your Holbrook is gorgeous!!!!! That is a beautiful color. You will enjoy wearing it. It will look perfect with jeans! I love it!!!! Your work is gorgeous without being blocked. I can't wait to see it blocked! Thanks for sharing! ;0)


----------



## AlderRose

Something terrible has happened and I can't knit... or seem to do anything else.

I received a package in the mail that contained Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia" and Susanna Lewis' "Knitting Lace." I'm bouncing back and forth between books. What a dilemma.


----------



## patocenizo

Should your dilemas be always this wonderful!


Pacific Rose said:


> Something terrible has happened and I can't knit... or seem to do anything else.
> 
> I received a package in the mail that contained Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia" and Susanna Lewis' "Knitting Lace." I'm bouncing back and forth between books. What a dilemma.


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Something terrible has happened and I can't knit... or seem to do anything else.
> 
> I received a package in the mail that contained Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia" and Susanna Lewis' "Knitting Lace." I'm bouncing back and forth between books. What a dilemma.


So you like the Lewis book? Isn't it cool?


----------



## stevieland

Melodypop said:


> Just have to tell you, everyone has been so helpful. Dee was the first to encourage me. I am now on the border and have 8 rows done. I had to leave it and go to work for 2 hours. I am excited to see how it is going progress. I used some yarn that was hanging around for awhile, not sure how it will block. It is acrylic, and this is my first ever shawl. Thank you all, I love looking at your projects. Dee, wonderful job. Happy I was able to join this KAL . . Melody


Melody, you make me happy yet again! You are on the border already and things are going well I take it. The border isn't that hard after all, is it? Your perseverance is very inspiring to everyone here. That is what these KALs are all about... offering encouragement and advice, and giving little pep talks when things get rough. You go, girl!


----------



## britgirl

Aren't those both great books?

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Something terrible has happened and I can't knit... or seem to do anything else.
> 
> I received a package in the mail that contained Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia" and Susanna Lewis' "Knitting Lace." I'm bouncing back and forth between books. What a dilemma.


----------



## DanaKay

Pacific Rose, you will soon be knitting again, once you pour over those wonderful books, because you will be reading and then have the urge to grab yarn and needles and swatch what you are reading and seeing. Hmmmm wonder how I would know that! :lol:


----------



## AlderRose

I used Lewis' book as my "bedtime story" last night and counted all of those different lace patterns instead of sheep. I woke up this morning realizing that they'd followed me while I'd slept. 

I thumb through the Estonian lace book and argue with myself about which pattern I'm going to knit first. Suddenly my aversion to nupps has disappeared. Bring 'em on!


----------



## dianaiad

Pacific Rose said:


> Something terrible has happened and I can't knit... or seem to do anything else.
> 
> I received a package in the mail that contained Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia" and Susanna Lewis' "Knitting Lace." I'm bouncing back and forth between books. What a dilemma.


Ah...I have Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia," and if Lewis' book is as good....

Oh dear, Oh dear.

Well, I know what I would choose to do right this moment, anyway. I'm about to frog half of the fifth repeat of my Holbrook. I'm just glad my yarn seems to be up to repeated frogging and reknitting!

I'll just gaze wistfully at Nancy's book for a little while longer.


----------



## Dreamfli

The reason my Holbrooks and Elizabeth aren't getting done. Not enough hours in the day right now. LOL


----------



## Debiknit

What beautiful coloring on your kitten. Sure is a sweetheart.
Good reason not to be knitting for a while.


----------



## jan1ce

Awww how cute, bet you need to give him/her loads of cuddles and attention right now.

Jan xx


----------



## Sandiego

Dreamfli said:


> The reason my Holbrooks and Elizabeth aren't getting done. Not enough hours in the day right now. LOL


I can see why........You have a cute little baby to take care of. How sweet!! ;0)


----------



## Dreamfli

He is only about 3 weeks old, his teeth are just now coming in. Lots of cuddle time and feeding time. Not much knitting time. When I finally get time to knit one of the other cats thinks its their turn for loving.


----------



## Sandiego

Pacific Rose said:


> I used Lewis' book as my "bedtime story" last night and counted all of those different lace patterns instead of sheep. I woke up this morning realizing that they'd followed me while I'd slept.
> 
> I thumb through the Estonian lace book and argue with myself about which pattern I'm going to knit first. Suddenly my aversion to nupps has disappeared. Bring 'em on!


Pacific Rose, Isn't that funny how that happens. We dream about those wonderful patterns in a book. I am sure you will be knitting one of those stunners soon. You are such a aweome knitter! I didn't think anything intimidated you, let alone nups! ;0)


----------



## Pocahontas

Dreamfli said:


> He is only about 3 weeks old, his teeth are just now coming in. Lots of cuddle time and feeding time. Not much knitting time. When I finally get time to knit one of the other cats thinks its their turn for loving.


Awwwww, your new little baby is SO precious. Unique and beautiful. I just love him.


----------



## roed2er

I am finally getting some time tomorrow afternoon to head up to my favorite (well; actually only) local yarn store to get some yarn for my Holbrook. I am looking for a tonal in either some blues to wear with my jeans or a fall rust,pumpkin color to wear with my brown corderoys. But here is my quandry ---- while working on the lace weight yarn for Nadira and Glenallen, I fell in love with my Knitpicks Harmony needles, size 3 fixed circular. Then when I was doing the Plymouth Wedding Shawl for my future DIL, my hands tired so quickly with my long metal straights -- I ordered some harmony straights. I love them just as much as my circulars and can knit for hours. But knitpicks doesn't have fixed circulars in size 5 to handle fingering weight ---- does anyone have any suggestions for a near equivalent? Debi


----------



## budasha

Dreamfli said:


> The reason my Holbrooks and Elizabeth aren't getting done. Not enough hours in the day right now. LOL


What a beautiful kitty! I can see myself cuddled up with her/him(?) Should have read further - see it's a him


----------



## britgirl

Those are fantastic books. All those lace patterns! Good for you, those Nupps really aren't bad.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> I used Lewis' book as my "bedtime story" last night and counted all of those different lace patterns instead of sheep. I woke up this morning realizing that they'd followed me while I'd slept.
> 
> I thumb through the Estonian lace book and argue with myself about which pattern I'm going to knit first. Suddenly my aversion to nupps has disappeared. Bring 'em on!


----------



## britgirl

Hi Rosalie,
Aren't those fantastic books? So many lace patterns. I am actually knitting an Estonian lace scarf now, using a pattern (Willow Leaf) from The Haapsalu Shawl book and then used one of the lace edgings from Nancy Bush's book. I am sort of doing similar to that Estonian lace scarf I did from her book, just substituting a different pattern and decreasing stitches at the end of the edging before starting on the body. I think I want to knit that Lilac Leaf Shawl, using one of those yarns from Dee. That Haapsalu Shawl book has so many fantastic lace patterns (one of which is the Alder Leaf pattern) - I would to do most of them, but too many!

I am so enjoying doing this current scarf, that I think I am going to knit a couple as Christmas presents rather then the shawls I was thinking of, to give me a chance to try some of the different patterns and edgings, and practice before I do an Estonian shawl.

I just finished another Ashton and just bound one on yesterday, as I want to give them as gifts to a couple of friends with whom I will be staying when I go to England next month.

I am wondering what Dee will be designing next. Originally I was going to go see her today, but she was expecting the owner coming into the store today so hopefully I will go again next week instead. I am so happy for her for all the interest in the Holbrook. It is a really nice, and slightly different shawl. It seems to be equally nice whether done in fingering or lace weight.

I do hope that you get to knit an Estonian scarf/shawl. I am sure you will really enjoy it. The patterns are so beautiful.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> I used Lewis' book as my "bedtime story" last night and counted all of those different lace patterns instead of sheep. I woke up this morning realizing that they'd followed me while I'd slept.
> 
> I thumb through the Estonian lace book and argue with myself about which pattern I'm going to knit first. Suddenly my aversion to nupps has disappeared. Bring 'em on!


----------



## CathyAnn

roed2er said:


> I am finally getting some time tomorrow afternoon to head up to my favorite (well; actually only) local yarn store to get some yarn for my Holbrook. I am looking for a tonal in either some blues to wear with my jeans or a fall rust,pumpkin color to wear with my brown corderoys. But here is my quandry ---- while working on the lace weight yarn for Nadira and Glenallen, I fell in love with my Knitpicks Harmony needles, size 3 fixed circular. Then when I was doing the Plymouth Wedding Shawl for my future DIL, my hands tired so quickly with my long metal straights -- I ordered some harmony straights. I love them just as much as my circulars and can knit for hours. But knitpicks doesn't have fixed circulars in size 5 to handle fingering weight ---- does anyone have any suggestions for a near equivalent? Debi


This is what I did... I purchased the points for size 5's and 32" cables. Later, I wanted different sized points, and I already had the cables! I couldn't afford the interchangeable set so ended up buying everything piecemeal over about 6 - 8 months, and never missed the money that way. There is a LYS here in town that sells Harmonies. (Actually, I didn't buy them in that order - don't remember what order - but you get the idea.)

Have you checked out Knitter's Pride and Symphonies???


----------



## AlderRose

Hey Y'all (I'm thinking Southern Drawl even if I am an Oregonian thru & thru),
I just realized that I've knitted a baby sweater with nupps in it. So if it has nupps, does that make it Estonian? I keep looking at the Holbrook and wonder where I could fit some in. An Estonian Holbrook? Hmmm!

Unless someone else in my church pops up with the news that she's expecting, I'm on my last baby sweater, but now that tiny spitfire of a granddaughter thinks that she needs a sweater, too! I wonder if she'd settle for a miniature Estonian shawl?

BTW I'm using KnitPick interchangeable 5's for fingering weight yarn and have not had a bit of trouble with them.

April says that she likes the kitten.


----------



## britgirl

I can just see you figuring out a way to put some Nupps in Holbrook.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Hey Y'all (I'm thinking Southern Drawl even if I am an Oregonian thru & thru),
> I just realized that I've knitted a baby sweater with nupps in it. So if it has nupps, does that make it Estonian? I keep looking at the Holbrook and wonder where I could fit some in. An Estonian Holbrook? Hmmm!
> 
> Unless someone else in my church pops up with the news that she's expecting, I'm on my last baby sweater, but now that tiny spitfire of a granddaughter thinks that she needs a sweater, too! I wonder if she'd settle for a miniature Estonian shawl?
> 
> BTW I'm using KnitPick interchangeable 5's for fingering weight yarn and have not had a bit of trouble with them.
> 
> April says that she likes the kitten.


----------



## DanaKay

Hmmm, maybe a nupp for an eye on the "angelfish"? How about right after the edge stitches and the YO at the beginning and end? 
Oh! I better be quiet or Dee will be sending me to the corner! Maybe her next design will have nupps. You never know.

I do Sue agree with you, that I would like to see some more designs with the knit on border. Maybe some design where the stocking stitch is on Holbrook would be nice too.

Good for you on the scarves. I have the devils own time doing something rectangular! I have two Shetland scarves on needles. One cobweb and the other Shetland 2 ply lace weight. Patterned on both sides even. You would think they would hold my interest, yet they are the last I pick up to work on! They are pretty.
Perhaps its the fact that I have made scarves and hats for everyone in the family. Though I'd never get them made.


----------



## britgirl

Well, you know Dee likes to keep on challenging us, so who knows maybe some Nupps are down the road. Yes, the eye on the angelfish sounds like a good placement for a nupp. Really bring them to life. Then it will look like they are watching you as they swim along. Nothing like adding all the little details. You are so very brave doing those Shetland scarves, especially with the pattern on both sides. I guess we did a little patterning on both sides with Holbrook, but it was just over a few stitches, not long rows. Some day I may graduate to doing those. They certainly are very pretty.

Sue


DanaKay said:


> Hmmm, maybe a nupp for an eye on the "angelfish"? How about right after the edge stitches and the YO at the beginning and end?
> Oh! I better be quiet or Dee will be sending me to the corner! Maybe her next design will have nupps. You never know.
> 
> I do Sue agree with you, that I would like to see some more designs with the knit on border. Maybe some design where the stocking stitch is on Holbrook would be nice too.
> 
> Good for you on the scarves. I have the devils own time doing something rectangular! I have two Shetland scarves on needles. One cobweb and the other Shetland 2 ply lace weight. Patterned on both sides even. You would think they would hold my interest, yet they are the last I pick up to work on! They are pretty.
> Perhaps its the fact that I have made scarves and hats for everyone in the family. Though I'd never get them made.


----------



## christine4321

So far it is so very early in this project but I can't help but be excited! I have successfully knitted up to Body chart number 2 beginning the second repeat. I am not taking any chances and have put a life line at the end of that one and will likely put one after every body chart repeat.

The lace crochet yarn is doing ok for me so far. It is very fine and I am using my smallest needle which is a number 4 in the harmony set. I can see a pattern already. Mine is looking like a chain link necklace so far. I do hope it turns out well.

I never thought I would be able to read a chart this early in the game but so far so good. 

Hopefully we all will have continued success!

I need total concentration for this with no distractions so I will have an easier project on the go for times when I don't want to think too much.


----------



## britgirl

Glad that you are doing alright with this and that you are able to read the charts. Dee really does a good job on the charts. What you see is what you get. She has made them so readable. It definitely sounds like you are getting the hang of doing charts. The body chart pattern is a pretty pattern. Then you have the knitted-on border to do. I found that was a lot of fun to do, as you could see how the body and border developed, and I found that very satisfying, and hope you do too. This shawl truly was a delight to knit!

Sue


christine4321 said:


> So far it is so very early in this project but I can't help but be excited! I have successfully knitted up to Body chart number 2 beginning the second repeat. I am not taking any chances and have put a life line at the end of that one and will likely put one after every body chart repeat.
> 
> The lace crochet yarn is doing ok for me so far. It is very fine and I am using my smallest needle which is a number 4 in the harmony set. I can see a pattern already. Mine is looking like a chain link necklace so far. I do hope it turns out well.
> 
> I never thought I would be able to read a chart this early in the game but so far so good.
> 
> Hopefully we all will have continued success!
> 
> I need total concentration for this with no distractions so I will have an easier project on the go for times when I don't want to think too much.


----------



## DanaKay

christine4321 said:


> So far it is so very early in this project but I can't help but be excited! I have successfully knitted up to Body chart number 2 beginning the second repeat. I am not taking any chances and have put a life line at the end of that one and will likely put one after every body chart repeat.
> 
> The lace crochet yarn is doing ok for me so far. It is very fine and I am using my smallest needle which is a number 4 in the harmony set. I can see a pattern already. Mine is looking like a chain link necklace so far. I do hope it turns out well.
> 
> I never thought I would be able to read a chart this early in the game but so far so good.
> 
> Hopefully we all will have continued success!
> 
> I need total concentration for this with no distractions so I will have an easier project on the go for times when I don't want to think too much.


Way to Go! You will find that you will really like charts, especially for lace. Actually less chance of losing your place like is so very easy to do on a long written row.
Looking forward to seeing your Holbrook once completed. :thumbup:


----------



## christine4321

CAN SOMEONE HELP???

Oops made a mistake. Not sure what but I knew in my second body #2 chart repeat at the 5th row that one stitch would not knit nicely so I had a look at it, undid it but it looked ok. Tried to knit it again but knew that if a stitch isn't easy to knit then I am not knitting the right stitch. I wasn't positive though and couldn't seem to decide if it was a good stitch or not so I knew there was a good chance I would be off one but didn't know what the count should be for 5th row second repeat. I knew I would not know for sure until the next row. Oh so close! Almost had the second repeat done but had an extra stitch just before the M1R. So I was right about that stitch being a dud. 

I inserted my needle into the last life line at the 6th row of the first repeat (Body Chart 2) and now realize I have a problem. I have no idea where to put my stitch markers. I know where to put the first and the last but not the middle two. I did fine at math and sciences in school but can't seem to figure out where they would go. Maybe it is because it is 12:30 am and I have been awake since 4 am (20 and 1/2 hours) who knows. I will let it be for tonight otherwise I risk messing it up even more.

If someone can tell me how many stitches in to put the markers in the 6th row of the very first sequence of Body Chart #2 I would greatly appreciate it. Next time I will leave my markers in with my life lines so they will already be insitu should I need to frog again.

Thank you in advance for any help anyone can send my way.


----------



## britgirl

Check on page 30 for the chart that CathyAnn and Dee posted. I'm not sure but I think from that you might be able to get a good count.

Sue


christine4321 said:


> CAN SOMEONE HELP???
> 
> Oops made a mistake. Not sure what but I knew in my second body #2 chart repeat at the 5th row that one stitch would not knit nicely so I had a look at it, undid it but it looked ok. Tried to knit it again but knew that if a stitch isn't easy to knit then I am not knitting the right stitch. I wasn't positive though and couldn't seem to decide if it was a good stitch or not so I knew there was a good chance I would be off one but didn't know what the count should be for 5th row second repeat. I knew I would not know for sure until the next row. Oh so close! Almost had the second repeat done but had an extra stitch just before the M1R. So I was right about that stitch being a dud.
> 
> I inserted my needle into the last life line at the 6th row of the first repeat (Body Chart 2) and now realize I have a problem. I have no idea where to put my stitch markers. I know where to put the first and the last but not the middle two. I did fine at math and sciences in school but can't seem to figure out where they would go. Maybe it is because it is 12:30 am and I have been awake since 4 am (20 and 1/2 hours) who knows. I will let it be for tonight otherwise I risk messing it up even more.
> 
> If someone can tell me how many stitches in to put the markers in the 6th row of the very first sequence of Body Chart #2 I would greatly appreciate it. Next time I will leave my markers in with my life lines so they will already be insitu should I need to frog again.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help anyone can send my way.


----------



## christine4321

kisses to you Dee and CathyAnne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much! I love it!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

That spreadsheet is a great help to me too! Every non-pattern row (except for the purl stitches above a pattern row) I'm counting as I knit or purl it. Of course, the purl stitches above a pattern row, I'm reciting to myself, backwards, the stitch sequence of the row below.

What I mean by a "non-pattern" row is stockinette as in the sides of the pattern, and rows 1 and 2 of Body Chart 2.


----------



## AlderRose

I thought I heard mumbling... It's CathyAnn counting! Hey! If it works, it works. 

I love it when I'm knitting and my DH starts talking, then stops in mid sentence and asks if I'm counting. He even takes where I am on my knitting in to consideration when getting ready to do our evening chores.


----------



## britgirl

Same thing happens with my DH re the counting. I guess it is pretty obvious when I am just not acknowledging him at all.

How's the Estonian drooling going?

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> I thought I heard mumbling... It's CathyAnn counting! Hey! If it works, it works.
> 
> I love it when I'm knitting and my DH starts talking, then stops in mid sentence and asks if I'm counting. He even takes where I am on my knitting in to consideration when getting ready to do our evening chores.


----------



## CathyAnn

Rose, you hear mumbling??? You should be in the same room with me!

I have the Nancy Bush book too - since last spring! I plan on knitting Miralda's Triangular Shawl, have had the yarn for months. I've just been putting other projects first. Maybe I'll knit it after the Holbrook... .


----------



## Dreamfli

My DH used to think it was funny to interrupt me while counting until he realized I would go out to the office to do my needlework because he kept doing it. He has learned also not to sit in his chair and say rip it, rip it while I'm tearing something up.


----------



## britgirl

Isn't that a wonderful book? You certainly should try something from there. It's addictive!

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> Rose, you hear mumbling??? You should be in the same room with me!
> 
> I have the Nancy Bush book too - since last spring! I plan on knitting Miralda's Triangular Shawl, have had the yarn for months. I've just been putting other projects first. Maybe I'll knit it after the Holbrook... .


----------



## AlderRose

I keep slipping and falling in the puddles I've left. Actually, I just spent 2.5 hours on the phone with my kiddos in TN. Our DD & GD's are having a rough time and talking to Grandma somehow helps. We got a really good deal on a phone with a headset, so while I spend all of that time talking, I'm spinning with Estonian lace in mind. I really like the shawl with the twig design... and the leaf and nupp ... and the Queen Silvia shawl... and ... You know what I mean. And I still want to make a bright yellow Holbrook for one of my kiddo's birthday in Dec. That will complete my birthday shawls for this year.

BUT the sun is shining here on the Oregon coast and my lawn needs mowed in the worst way, so I'm going to bite the bullet and do the dastardly deed.


----------



## Sandiego

Pacific Rose said:


> Something terrible has happened and I can't knit... or seem to do anything else.
> 
> I received a package in the mail that contained Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia" and Susanna Lewis' "Knitting Lace." I'm bouncing back and forth between books. What a dilemma.


You know, I read all the posts about your Estonian Lace book by Nancy Bush, that I couldn't resist and ordered my own copy. It should come next week, and I am sure I will have dreams too! Lol!! I can't wait for the package to arrive........;0)


----------



## AlderRose

Sandiego,
I can barely put that book down. It's not just the shawl patterns, it's the history, too. And it is so beautifully done. You are going to love it. I bought Lewis' book on lace, too. It's all about this 15 foot long sampler that has 91 lace patterns in it. Lewis has studied the patterns, then has written and charted the patterns. There are a couple or knitting projects included that use some of the lace patterns from the sampler. It really is hard to get my work done around here with those two books tempting me.


----------



## britgirl

You know you will love it.

Sue


Sandiego said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something terrible has happened and I can't knit... or seem to do anything else.
> 
> I received a package in the mail that contained Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia" and Susanna Lewis' "Knitting Lace." I'm bouncing back and forth between books. What a dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I read all the posts about your Estonian Lace book by Nancy Bush, that I couldn't resist and ordered my own copy. It should come next week, and I am sure I will have dreams too! Lol!! I can't wait for the package to arrive........;0)
Click to expand...


----------



## britgirl

Take a deep breath and read your way through it. Then comes the dilemma deciding which pattern to make. They are all so beautiful.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Sandiego,
> I can barely put that book down. It's not just the shawl patterns, it's the history, too. And it is so beautifully done. You are going to love it. I bought Lewis' book on lace, too. It's all about this 15 foot long sampler that has 91 lace patterns in it. Lewis has studied the patterns, then has written and charted the patterns. There are a couple or knitting projects included that use some of the lace patterns from the sampler. It really is hard to get my work done around here with those two books tempting me.


----------



## roed2er

I guess I have gotten more used to working with lace weight yarn than I thought! Yesterday, I went shopping for my Holbrook yarn and all the fingering and sock yarn just felt so thick, so heavy. I was a bit disappointed as I knew from listening to Dee and others to stay away from striping and heavy varigation for this project --- which of coarse the had lots of. The tonal I liked; a nice shades of honeys, golds, russets - well they only had one skein. So I chose a Ranco multi from Araucania yarns in color 313. It looks like my favorite faded pair of jeans when wound in a ball. I was a bit worried about it being a multi -- if it would be stripey but we looked up on Ravelry and found several other shawls made with it that looked quite nice so I took a chance. If after I start it I don't like it --- I can frog it to use for another project. Taking up a suggestion from someone earlier, I picked up a set of Knitte's Pride Dreamz in size 5, 32" cable to try.

Now, if only I were already finished with the Plymouth Wedding Shawl for my future DIL, my fingers are itching to start my Holbrook! Debi


----------



## Sandiego

britgirl said:


> Take a deep breath and read your way through it. Then comes the dilemma deciding which pattern to make. They are all so beautiful.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandiego,
> I can barely put that book down. It's not just the shawl patterns, it's the history, too. And it is so beautifully done. You are going to love it. I bought Lewis' book on lace, too. It's all about this 15 foot long sampler that has 91 lace patterns in it. Lewis has studied the patterns, then has written and charted the patterns. There are a couple or knitting projects included that use some of the lace patterns from the sampler. It really is hard to get my work done around here with those two books tempting me.
Click to expand...

OMgoodness!!!! You have me biting at the bit!!!! I can hardly wait to get my hands on the book! I may acquire the same symptoms as you, having a hard time getting things done. Yep, but I think that is a good thing to have. It could be worse! Lol!!!! trying to decide which one to make first is the next challenge!!! ;0)


----------



## britgirl

Yes, decisions, decisions! But it is nice to have so many choices. How I wish I had got into lace knitting years ago!

Sue


Sandiego said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a deep breath and read your way through it. Then comes the dilemma deciding which pattern to make. They are all so beautiful.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandiego,
> I can barely put that book down. It's not just the shawl patterns, it's the history, too. And it is so beautifully done. You are going to love it. I bought Lewis' book on lace, too. It's all about this 15 foot long sampler that has 91 lace patterns in it. Lewis has studied the patterns, then has written and charted the patterns. There are a couple or knitting projects included that use some of the lace patterns from the sampler. It really is hard to get my work done around here with those two books tempting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMgoodness!!!! You have me biting at the bit!!!! I can hardly wait to get my hands on the book! I may acquire the same symptoms as you, having a hard time getting things done. Yep, but I think that is a good thing to have. It could be worse! Lol!!!! trying to decide which one to make first is the next challenge!!! ;0)
Click to expand...


----------



## seamus

Pacific Rose - did you get any commission for all these book sales? I have ordered the same two books that you have. I hope I don't drool when they come. I am only joking about the commission, but you would make a good book seller if you had the time. BIG 'if yes? P.S Not as good a book seller as a shawl maker!!!!!!!! Not by a long shot. Seamus.


----------



## Deeknits

Seamus.....I'm right behind you, and I agree! I've seen those same two books referred to so much I just had to order them, too.


----------



## britgirl

Should we blame Dee for this, since she got us all addicted to lace knitting?

Sue


Deeknits said:


> Seamus.....I'm right behind you, and I agree! I've seen those same two books referred to so much I just had to order them, too.


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> Should we blame Dee for this, since she got us all addicted to lace knitting?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seamus.....I'm right behind you, and I agree! I've seen those same two books referred to so much I just had to order them, too.
Click to expand...

Of course! It can't be MY fault! ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Deeknits

Absolutely! It's all her fault, she's made addicts out of us all!! 
:thumbup:



britgirl said:


> Should we blame Dee for this, since she got us all addicted to lace knitting?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seamus.....I'm right behind you, and I agree! I've seen those same two books referred to so much I just had to order them, too.
Click to expand...


----------



## britgirl

Happy addicts at that and not ashamed to admit that we are totally addicted. Give us more, more, more lace!

Sue


Deeknits said:


> Absolutely! It's all her fault, she's made addicts out of us all!!
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should we blame Dee for this, since she got us all addicted to lace knitting?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seamus.....I'm right behind you, and I agree! I've seen those same two books referred to so much I just had to order them, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandiego

britgirl said:


> Happy addicts at that and not ashamed to admit that we are totally addicted. Give us more, more, more lace!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! It's all her fault, she's made addicts out of us all!!
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should we blame Dee for this, since she got us all addicted to lace knitting?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seamus.....I'm right behind you, and I agree! I've seen those same two books referred to so much I just had to order them, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ditto!!!!! ;0)


----------



## roed2er

Well -- I couldn't resist. Instead of working on the wedding shawl, I got out my new needles and the yarn I got for Holbrook. This is really going together so quickly; already I am on the sixth repeat of body chart 2. I still am not sure about the yarn --- it feels so thick yet compared to the lace weight I have been working with. This Ronco multi does not look stripey at all in the stockinette sections. It still may have too much color variation for the border but we shall see. Debi


----------



## stevieland

Guilty as charged!!!!


----------



## patocenizo

Absolutely!!!


britgirl said:


> Should we blame Dee for this, since she got us all addicted to lace knitting?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seamus.....I'm right behind you, and I agree! I've seen those same two books referred to so much I just had to order them, too.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## susantrail

I ordered another skein of the Malabrigo sock yarn that I need to finish my Nadira. While waiting I started the Holbrook with Ella rae Lace Merino in a light grey and just loving it, so soft. Starting my sixth repeat. Thanks Dee!


----------



## Deeknits

susantrail said:


> I ordered another skein of the Malabrigo sock yarn that I need to finish my Nadira. While waiting I started the Holbrook with Ella rae Lace Merino in a light grey and just loving it, so soft. Starting my sixth repeat. Thanks Dee!


Funny you should mention Ella Rae. I just wound the Cascade wool/silk yarn for my Holbrook and while digging around in my stash box, I came across some rose pink/grey Ella Rae Lace Merino. I'm just not sure if it's too variegated or not.


----------



## Deeknits

I'm still trying to decide on yarn! While stash diving, I came across these skeins of Ella Rae Lace Merino. I'm thinking about doing the body of the shawl in the rose pink and the border in the gray/pink variegated. This photo is a bit off on color. The pinks on the outside are a rose pink (color #135) and the variegated in the middle is gray and the same rose pink (color #25).










Do ya'll think it would look good or is the gray/pink too much?

Am I the only one who can't settle on one color choice?!?! I've changed my mind at least 3 times!


----------



## Deeknits

Once a skein has been wound into a cake, can it be stored that way? I've read that the yarn is stretched a bit when it's wound and it's not good to store it for long periods of time. Is that right? 

I've got quite a few cakes wound, I went a little nuts when I first got my ball winder! I'm just wondering if I should unwind it back into skeins.


----------



## seamus

No Dee - you aren't completely guilty, because I haven' started knitting lace yet, Be quite a while before I will be lace knitting I think, but that won't stop me from buying the lace in anticipation. It's OK to dream I'm told. Seamus.


----------



## Deeknits

Well, I hope you're better at it than I am. I have so many skeins that I know I bought for a specific project but now I forgot which!


----------



## seamus

DeeKnits - I really like your rose yarn, and was waiting for opinions from the people who know these things. I am inclined to think that if it was me, I would do the pink for the shawl, and then consider using the matching brown and pink mix for the lace which goes around the bottom of the shawl. However it is done, it will look lovely. Seamus.


----------



## christine4321

I am wondering if I should add additional repeats in my Holbrook. I am using the 100% Viscose Bamboo on size 4 needles. It is very fine but someone mentioned about bamboo stretching. Does it have much of a memory or if it stretches will it stay stretched or return when it is dry? 

So far this shawl is knitting up nicely. I can't believe how much I am learning. Reading the charts without any difficulty at all. It is so much easier than reading a written pattern. I don't lose my place. The instructions are quite clear. That extra sheet about the rows helps as well. I definitely need to check out the other patterns.

It would be great if all designers had completely clear instructions for their patterns. This Holbrook really is complex and so is very beautiful but the directions make it a piece of cake.


----------



## patocenizo

Deeknits, that yarn is so beautiful!! Whichever combination you decide on will be absolutely beautiful. I have never bought Ella Rae Lace Merino but you can bet that I will. I've got a birthday coming up pretty quick and I've requested gift cards to LYS's....One can always hope.


Deeknits said:


> I'm still trying to decide on yarn! While stash diving, I came across these skeins of Ella Rae Lace Merino. I'm thinking about doing the body of the shawl in the rose pink and the border in the gray/pink variegated. This photo is a bit off on color. The pinks on the outside are a rose pink (color #135) and the variegated in the middle is gray and the same rose pink (color #25).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do ya'll think it would look good or is the gray/pink too much?
> 
> Am I the only one who can't settle on one color choice?!?! I've changed my mind at least 3 times!


----------



## Sandiego

Deeknits, I agree with the others. Your yarns choice is gorgeous, and it will be stunning!!! ;0)


----------



## britgirl

I think those colours are beautiful and using a combination would probably make for a stunning Holbrook. Maybe you could just knit a little swatch of each and place them side by side like the body and border and see what it looks like.

Sue


----------



## mamared1949

Well I had said that I would let my daughter pick which shawl she wanted me to knit for her and she chose (drum roll) the Holbrook. 

So I guess I will be joining this KAL after all.

I do have a question though, If I used lace weight yarn how much would I need? I have some in a color she likes 880 yards. I don't have any fingering weight on hand and money is a little tight right now.

Linda


----------



## britgirl

My lace weight Holbrook used a little under 600 yards. I increased body chart 2 by 3 repeats (23 repeats total)and then increased the border chart by 6 repeats (50 repeats total) to compensate for that. That way it finished up about the same size as the fingering one that I knit according to the pattern.

Sue


mamared1949 said:


> Well I had said that I would let my daughter pick which shawl she wanted me to knit for her and she chose (drum roll) the Holbrook.
> 
> So I guess I will be joining this KAL after all.
> 
> I do have a question though, If I used lace weight yarn how much would I need? I have some in a color she likes 880 yards. I don't have any fingering weight on hand and money is a little tight right now.
> 
> Linda


----------



## mamared1949

Thanks so much for the info. I have enough then. She picked out a Vanna's choice yarn and I realized after wards that is acrylic, so I don't know how that would work.
Linda


----------



## Deeknits

patocenizo said:


> Deeknits, that yarn is so beautiful!! Whichever combination you decide on will be absolutely beautiful. I have never bought Ella Rae Lace Merino but you can bet that I will. I've got a birthday coming up pretty quick and I've requested gift cards to LYS's....One can always hope.


I love Ella Rae Lace Merino. It's definitely fingerling weight and not lace weight, don't know why they named it that! I hate fuzzy yarn and the Ella Rae is spun very tightly. This also make the stitch definition really stand out. I think that's what I haven't liked about any of the other yarns, they all have a bit of fuzziness to them.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for that birthday gift card!



britgirl said:


> I think those colours are beautiful and using a combination would probably make for a stunning Holbrook. Maybe you could just knit a little swatch of each and place them side by side like the body and border and see what it looks like.
> 
> Sue


Sue....I think I'm going to do that today. I keep coming back to this yarn combination, I bought them together with the thought of using them together on Elizabeth. I can almost see it in my mind but a swatch will prove my vision....or not!


----------



## seamus

Deeknits - Poor Elizabeth, so she has lucked out again. She is probably wondering what she has done wrong. You will have a happy Holbrook though. Seamus.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, I really like the color combo! I think it will be a stunning shawl!

Have you weighed the Ella Rae?? I'm really curious about whether or not they are lighter than what the label states. I had a bad experience with the Ella Rae Lace yarn, with the hank being lighter than the label states and ran out of yarn when I was barely into the bind-off. If the hank had been correct in weight, I would have had enough yarn to finish. (This was on the Alexandra Shawlette.)


----------



## Deeknits

CathyAnn....Thanks for the reminder! I weighed all three hanks and they each weigh 101gr, the labels all say 100gr so I should be OK. But I have learned to get an extra hank when yardage is critical. Just think of what I came make with all those parts and pieces I have left over!


----------



## britgirl

Yes, maybe you can make an Estonian scarf or something.

Sue


Deeknits said:


> CathyAnn....Thanks for the reminder! I weighed all three hanks and they each weigh 101gr, the labels all say 100gr so I should be OK. But I have learned to get an extra hank when yardage is critical. Just think of what I came make with all those parts and pieces I have left over!


----------



## susantrail

CathyAnn said:


> Dee, I really like the color combo! I think it will be a stunning shawl!
> 
> Have you weighed the Ella Rae?? I'm really curious about whether or not they are lighter than what the label states. I had a bad experience with the Ella Rae Lace yarn, with the hank being lighter than the label states and ran out of yarn when I was barely into the bind-off. If the hank had been correct in weight, I would have had enough yarn to finish. (This was on the Alexandra Shawlette.)


I just checked my full skein of Ella Rae and it is exactly 100 grams.


----------



## patocenizo

Me too!!!


Deeknits said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits, that yarn is so beautiful!! Whichever combination you decide on will be absolutely beautiful. I have never bought Ella Rae Lace Merino but you can bet that I will. I've got a birthday coming up pretty quick and I've requested gift cards to LYS's....One can always hope.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Ella Rae Lace Merino. It's definitely fingerling weight and not lace weight, don't know why they named it that! I hate fuzzy yarn and the Ella Rae is spun very tightly. This also make the stitch definition really stand out. I think that's what I haven't liked about any of the other yarns, they all have a bit of fuzziness to them.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for that birthday gift card!
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think those colours are beautiful and using a combination would probably make for a stunning Holbrook. Maybe you could just knit a little swatch of each and place them side by side like the body and border and see what it looks like.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue....I think I'm going to do that today. I keep coming back to this yarn combination, I bought them together with the thought of using them together on Elizabeth. I can almost see it in my mind but a swatch will prove my vision....or not!
Click to expand...


----------



## CathyAnn

susantrail said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, I really like the color combo! I think it will be a stunning shawl!
> 
> Have you weighed the Ella Rae?? I'm really curious about whether or not they are lighter than what the label states. I had a bad experience with the Ella Rae Lace yarn, with the hank being lighter than the label states and ran out of yarn when I was barely into the bind-off. If the hank had been correct in weight, I would have had enough yarn to finish. (This was on the Alexandra Shawlette.)
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked my full skein of Ella Rae and it is exactly 100 grams.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you all are OK. When I complained to Ella Rae, some guy emailed me back after a couple of weeks with a bunch of gobbledygook about humidity's effect on wool, and included some mathematical formulas. He was rather patronizing. I discussed this and posted his email on the Alexandra KAL. As a result, I won't buy Ella Rae anything again.

I had made my Danish 1897 shawl out of Ella Rae Classic DK, and every one of the balls were lighter than stated on the label! Other brands of yarn may have a couple short here, and a couple over there so it averages out.

I weigh everything now, and have not had the problem with any other brand. The Zephyr yarn - 2 cakes - were both exactly 2.01 ounces! Can't get better than that when they're advertised as 2 ounces!


----------



## Jean Marie

Naneast said:


> Here is my Holbrook Shawl. I used a Black Sheep Dyeworks Sock weight Superwash merino wool in an antique Brass color and a #5, 24" circular needle. I added one repeat of body chart 2 and two repeats of border chart 2. I used about 700+ yards of yarn. Thank you to Dee for her lovely design.


Wow! Beautiful! Very Nice!


----------



## christine4321

christine4321 said:


> I am wondering if I should add additional repeats in my Holbrook. I am using the 100% Viscose Bamboo on size 4 needles. It is very fine but someone mentioned about bamboo stretching. Does it have much of a memory or if it stretches will it stay stretched or return when it is dry?
> 
> So far this shawl is knitting up nicely. I can't believe how much I am learning. Reading the charts without any difficulty at all. It is so much easier than reading a written pattern. I don't lose my place. The instructions are quite clear. That extra sheet about the rows helps as well. I definitely need to check out the other patterns.
> 
> It would be great if all designers had completely clear instructions for their patterns. This Holbrook really is complex and so is very beautiful but the directions make it a piece of cake.


Just bumping this along as my questions haven't been answered. I guess things seem to get lost with all the conversation. Understandable as we are at 45 pages already.

If anyone can read the above post and let me know what they think that would be great.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn,
I remember when you had that problem with the Ella Rae. Ever since then I have weighed all my yarn before I knit with it. Sometimes in a batch some will be right on the weight and some a little over, but generally they work out ok. (I am just generalizing there, not mentioning brands). However, I found that the Zephyr is always right on the button, but I am definitely staying away from the Ella Rae.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> susantrail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, I really like the color combo! I think it will be a stunning shawl!
> 
> Have you weighed the Ella Rae?? I'm really curious about whether or not they are lighter than what the label states. I had a bad experience with the Ella Rae Lace yarn, with the hank being lighter than the label states and ran out of yarn when I was barely into the bind-off. If the hank had been correct in weight, I would have had enough yarn to finish. (This was on the Alexandra Shawlette.)
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked my full skein of Ella Rae and it is exactly 100 grams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you all are OK. When I complained to Ella Rae, some guy emailed me back after a couple of weeks with a bunch of gobbledygook about humidity's effect on wool, and included some mathematical formulas. He was rather patronizing. I discussed this and posted his email on the Alexandra KAL. As a result, I won't buy Ella Rae anything again.
> 
> I had made my Danish 1897 shawl out of Ella Rae Classic DK, and every one of the balls were lighter than stated on the label! Other brands of yarn may have a couple short here, and a couple over there so it averages out.
> 
> I weigh everything now, and have not had the problem with any other brand. The Zephyr yarn - 2 cakes - were both exactly 2.01 ounces! Can't get better than that when they're advertised as 2 ounces!
Click to expand...


----------



## DanaKay

christine4321 said:


> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if I should add additional repeats in my Holbrook. I am using the 100% Viscose Bamboo on size 4 needles. It is very fine but someone mentioned about bamboo stretching. Does it have much of a memory or if it stretches will it stay stretched or return when it is dry?
> 
> So far this shawl is knitting up nicely. I can't believe how much I am learning. Reading the charts without any difficulty at all. It is so much easier than reading a written pattern. I don't lose my place. The instructions are quite clear. That extra sheet about the rows helps as well. I definitely need to check out the other patterns.
> 
> It would be great if all designers had completely clear instructions for their patterns. This Holbrook really is complex and so is very beautiful but the directions make it a piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this along as my questions haven't been answered. I guess things seem to get lost with all the conversation. Understandable as we are at 45 pages already.
> 
> If anyone can read the above post and let me know what they think that would be great.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
Click to expand...

I think you are the first person to use this yarn for a shawl on these KALs, but don't quote me on that.

I am the person that mentioned that I read on a Ravelry forum about the Bamboo 'growing'. From what I read it was my understanding that it grows like during wearing, not just when blocked.

As far as having a memory and returning to size, from what I read, I would say not, because it was also said that the persons, ripped the items out and remade to a smaller size and it still grew again by 2 or 3 sizes.

I do not have personal experience with this yarn, and can only tell you what I have read of others experience.

You can of course do additional repeats of the pattern if you wish, and feel that the shawl will be too small otherwise with the yarn being so fine. I would probably give it a go, but I can only speak for myself and I don't mind if I have to rip out and redo.

You my not have the same experience as someone else, so it is hard to give a definitive answer, especially without personal experience with the yarn.

You probably will have to use your own judgement. Have you tried to swatch or make a small item like fingerless mitts, small scarf to see how the yarn reacts, if it grows or holds its shape?

Please let us know how you make out using this yarn, and how it holds up for you.


----------



## CathyAnn

DanaKay said:


> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if I should add additional repeats in my Holbrook. I am using the 100% Viscose Bamboo on size 4 needles. It is very fine but someone mentioned about bamboo stretching. Does it have much of a memory or if it stretches will it stay stretched or return when it is dry?
> 
> So far this shawl is knitting up nicely. I can't believe how much I am learning. Reading the charts without any difficulty at all. It is so much easier than reading a written pattern. I don't lose my place. The instructions are quite clear. That extra sheet about the rows helps as well. I definitely need to check out the other patterns.
> 
> It would be great if all designers had completely clear instructions for their patterns. This Holbrook really is complex and so is very beautiful but the directions make it a piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this along as my questions haven't been answered. I guess things seem to get lost with all the conversation. Understandable as we are at 45 pages already.
> 
> If anyone can read the above post and let me know what they think that would be great.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are the first person to use this yarn for a shawl on these KALs, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I am the person that mentioned that I read on a Ravelry forum about the Bamboo 'growing'. From what I read it was my understanding that it grows like during wearing, not just when blocked.
> 
> As far as having a memory and returning to size, from what I read, I would say not, because it was also said that the persons, ripped the items out and remade to a smaller size and it still grew again by 2 or 3 sizes.
> 
> I do not have personal experience with this yarn, and can only tell you what I have read of others experience.
> 
> You can of course do additional repeats of the pattern if you wish, and feel that the shawl will be too small otherwise with the yarn being so fine. I would probably give it a go, but I can only speak for myself and I don't mind if I have to rip out and redo.
> 
> You my not have the same experience as someone else, so it is hard to give a definitive answer, especially without personal experience with the yarn.
> 
> You probably will have to use your own judgement. Have you tried to swatch or make a small item like fingerless mitts, small scarf to see how the yarn reacts, if it grows or holds its shape?
> 
> Please let us know how you make out using this yarn, and how it holds up for you.
Click to expand...

I haven't answered because I've never knit with bamboo at all. As usual, I think DanaKay gives very good advice! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

Yes, I'm afraid I am not familiar with bamboo at all.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if I should add additional repeats in my Holbrook. I am using the 100% Viscose Bamboo on size 4 needles. It is very fine but someone mentioned about bamboo stretching. Does it have much of a memory or if it stretches will it stay stretched or return when it is dry?
> 
> So far this shawl is knitting up nicely. I can't believe how much I am learning. Reading the charts without any difficulty at all. It is so much easier than reading a written pattern. I don't lose my place. The instructions are quite clear. That extra sheet about the rows helps as well. I definitely need to check out the other patterns.
> 
> It would be great if all designers had completely clear instructions for their patterns. This Holbrook really is complex and so is very beautiful but the directions make it a piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this along as my questions haven't been answered. I guess things seem to get lost with all the conversation. Understandable as we are at 45 pages already.
> 
> If anyone can read the above post and let me know what they think that would be great.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are the first person to use this yarn for a shawl on these KALs, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I am the person that mentioned that I read on a Ravelry forum about the Bamboo 'growing'. From what I read it was my understanding that it grows like during wearing, not just when blocked.
> 
> As far as having a memory and returning to size, from what I read, I would say not, because it was also said that the persons, ripped the items out and remade to a smaller size and it still grew again by 2 or 3 sizes.
> 
> I do not have personal experience with this yarn, and can only tell you what I have read of others experience.
> 
> You can of course do additional repeats of the pattern if you wish, and feel that the shawl will be too small otherwise with the yarn being so fine. I would probably give it a go, but I can only speak for myself and I don't mind if I have to rip out and redo.
> 
> You my not have the same experience as someone else, so it is hard to give a definitive answer, especially without personal experience with the yarn.
> 
> You probably will have to use your own judgement. Have you tried to swatch or make a small item like fingerless mitts, small scarf to see how the yarn reacts, if it grows or holds its shape?
> 
> Please let us know how you make out using this yarn, and how it holds up for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't answered because I've never knit with bamboo at all. As usual, I think DanaKay gives very good advice! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Debiknit

Is it me or is there little or no fall colors in yarn right now? Something to do the Holbrook in. So no strong stripes.
I just can't seem to find a color I like. Yet.


----------



## stevieland

christine4321 said:


> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if I should add additional repeats in my Holbrook. I am using the 100% Viscose Bamboo on size 4 needles. It is very fine but someone mentioned about bamboo stretching. Does it have much of a memory or if it stretches will it stay stretched or return when it is dry?
> 
> So far this shawl is knitting up nicely. I can't believe how much I am learning. Reading the charts without any difficulty at all. It is so much easier than reading a written pattern. I don't lose my place. The instructions are quite clear. That extra sheet about the rows helps as well. I definitely need to check out the other patterns.
> 
> It would be great if all designers had completely clear instructions for their patterns. This Holbrook really is complex and so is very beautiful but the directions make it a piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this along as my questions haven't been answered. I guess things seem to get lost with all the conversation. Understandable as we are at 45 pages already.
> 
> If anyone can read the above post and let me know what they think that would be great.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
Click to expand...

Hi. I see the original post was at the very bottom of the page and got missed. I just had to look for it three times... so sorry.

When I used bamboo, it blocked out just fine, but it didn't bounce back as much as some merino does. I didn't personally notice that it stretched out and got bigger after wearing. It didn't relax as much as merino often does (meaning that it contracts an inch or two in each direction after wearing a bit), which means that it will stay closer to the measurement it was originally blocked at.

I wouldn't worry about it too much. If you have enough yarn and want a bigger shawl, I say go for it.

I am thrilled that you like the instructions so much. I spent many hours trying to figure out any question that someone might have about working the pattern and address it while trying to keep the formatting easy to understand. To me, that is the biggest challenge to writing up a pattern, the balance between covering all the bases without making it overwhelming. Good to know that it is working for you!


----------



## stevieland

Debiknit said:


> Is it me or is there little or no fall colors in yarn right now? Something to do the Holbrook in. So no strong stripes.
> I just can't seem to find a color I like. Yet.


Check out this yarn:

http://www.hazelknits.com/categories/Shop-Yarn/Artisan-Sock/

I just bought two colors, one was very fall like... and the tonal dyeing is fabulous. I haven't knitted with it, but I am very impressed by the richness and saturation of the colors and tonal dying methods she uses.


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> I'm still trying to decide on yarn! While stash diving, I came across these skeins of Ella Rae Lace Merino. I'm thinking about doing the body of the shawl in the rose pink and the border in the gray/pink variegated. This photo is a bit off on color. The pinks on the outside are a rose pink (color #135) and the variegated in the middle is gray and the same rose pink (color #25).
> 
> Do ya'll think it would look good or is the gray/pink too much?
> 
> Am I the only one who can't settle on one color choice?!?! I've changed my mind at least 3 times!


I love those! I was hoping someone would try different colors for the border. I think that would look great.


----------



## patocenizo

Dee, how many skeins of this yarn should one get for the holbrook? Two?right now? Something to do the Holbrook in. So no strong stripes.
I just can't seem to find a color I like. Yet.[/quote]

Check out this yarn:

http://www.hazelknits.com/categories/Shop-Yarn/Artisan-Sock/

I just bought two colors, one was very fall like... and the tonal dyeing is fabulous. I haven't knitted with it, but I am very impressed by the richness and saturation of the colors and tonal dying methods she uses.[/quote]


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> Dee, how many skeins of this yarn should one get for the holbrook? Two?


Two skeins is plenty.


----------



## CathyAnn

Sue, you're right! The border is fun! I just started it this afternoon. Tomorrow, I will begin the second border chart and its 44 repeats!


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks.


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, how many skeins of this yarn should one get for the holbrook? Two?
> 
> 
> 
> Two skeins is plenty.
Click to expand...


----------



## christine4321

stevieland said:


> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if I should add additional repeats in my Holbrook. I am using the 100% Viscose Bamboo on size 4 needles. It is very fine but someone mentioned about bamboo stretching. Does it have much of a memory or if it stretches will it stay stretched or return when it is dry?
> 
> So far this shawl is knitting up nicely. I can't believe how much I am learning. Reading the charts without any difficulty at all. It is so much easier than reading a written pattern. I don't lose my place. The instructions are quite clear. That extra sheet about the rows helps as well. I definitely need to check out the other patterns.
> 
> It would be great if all designers had completely clear instructions for their patterns. This Holbrook really is complex and so is very beautiful but the directions make it a piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this along as my questions haven't been answered. I guess things seem to get lost with all the conversation. Understandable as we are at 45 pages already.
> 
> If anyone can read the above post and let me know what they think that would be great.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi. I see the original post was at the very bottom of the page and got missed. I just had to look for it three times... so sorry.
> 
> When I used bamboo, it blocked out just fine, but it didn't bounce back as much as some merino does. I didn't personally notice that it stretched out and got bigger after wearing. It didn't relax as much as merino often does (meaning that it contracts an inch or two in each direction after wearing a bit), which means that it will stay closer to the measurement it was originally blocked at.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much. If you have enough yarn and want a bigger shawl, I say go for it.
> 
> I am thrilled that you like the instructions so much. I spent many hours trying to figure out any question that someone might have about working the pattern and address it while trying to keep the formatting easy to understand. To me, that is the biggest challenge to writing up a pattern, the balance between covering all the bases without making it overwhelming. Good to know that it is working for you!
Click to expand...

It sounds like it will work out fine, thank you. I will wait to see how big the shawl is at 20 repeats and go from there.


----------



## Dreamfli

patocenizo said:


> Dee, how many skeins of this yarn should one get for the holbrook? Two?right now? Something to do the Holbrook in. So no strong stripes.
> I just can't seem to find a color I like. Yet.


Check out this yarn:

http://www.hazelknits.com/categories/Shop-Yarn/Artisan-Sock/

I just bought two colors, one was very fall like... and the tonal dyeing is fabulous. I haven't knitted with it, but I am very impressed by the richness and saturation of the colors and tonal dying methods she uses.[/quote][/quote]

Thanks Dee I just want you to know my IPad was drooled all over. Those colors look wonderful.


----------



## wonderfulewe

Is it too late to start with this group?


----------



## britgirl

No, just jump in and join us. You'll find it a very welcoming group.

Sue


wonderfulewe said:


> Is it too late to start with this group?


----------



## EqLady

wonderfulewe said:


> Is it too late to start with this group?


I hope not! Just finished Glenallen a week ago and was going to start on Holbrook after vacation after I got a good start on baby blanket for niece. Vacation delayed, but I've made myself finish two chores that have been on my to-do list for 18 months now. Just finished the second of those and I plan to start Holbrook this afternoon. Will block Glenallen tomorrow when I'm not so tired. Seriously, we all start and finish at different times.


----------



## wonderfulewe

I'm a newbie to this networking so bear with me. I will purchase the pattern today and stop by my lys on the way home. How far into the pattern is everyone?


----------



## EqLady

wonderfulewe said:


> I'm a newbie to this networking so bear with me. I will purchase the pattern today and stop by my lys on the way home. How far into the pattern is everyone?


Welcome! You will love it - there's someone to answer questions almost all the time.


----------



## AlderRose

wonderfulewe said:


> I'm a newbie to this networking so bear with me. I will purchase the pattern today and stop by my lys on the way home. How far into the pattern is everyone?


Some are just starting their first Holbrook, some are finished. Some are working on their 2nd or 3rd. Don't be shy. If you have any question at all, ask away. Oh! And there's a warning: Don't be drinking anything while you read this KAL. Sometimes we can get pretty silly. If you don't believe me check out page 13.


----------



## wonderfulewe

Wow! EqLady - how do you get it all done? I have a lot to learn. Glenallen?


----------



## AlderRose

Some of us are more addicted to lace knitting than others.


----------



## wonderfulewe

Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## AlderRose

When you go to purchase your yarn, avoid the obvious striped stuff. The Holbrook is worked from side to side until you get to the border. It is worked from top to bottom. Some of the KALers have been able to get away with subtle color changes,though. Have fun shopping.


----------



## EqLady

wonderfulewe said:


> Wow! EqLady - how do you get it all done? I have a lot to learn. Glenallen?


Glenallen is Dee's beautiful geometric design in a triangular shawl, the fifth of her patterns I have done. I confess, I am addicted to lace knitting!


----------



## wonderfulewe

Beautiful. I will have to check out all of her patterns. This one interested me as it states that it has chart and written instructions. Hopefully, this will help me better understand the chart.


----------



## wonderfulewe

Good to know. I am thinking of something in a deep wine.


----------



## AlderRose

I think her Edwina has written instructions, too. The Ashton has a tutorial that is helpful. It's a free pattern. 

You will be able to compare the written instructions with the charts for the Holbrook and shouldn't have any problems. Actually, since knitting from Dee's charts, I am totally spoiled and avoid patterns that don't include them.

Deep Wine... how elegant.


----------



## seamus

Wonderfulewe - Some of us start patterns and don't get them finished (like me). I'm a slow learner. Welcome to the Kal, everyone is friendly and helpful here, even with the slow ones, so no worries. Seamus


----------



## CathyAnn

wonderfulewe said:


> Beautiful. I will have to check out all of her patterns. This one interested me as it states that it has chart and written instructions. Hopefully, this will help me better understand the chart.


In my opinion, if you work charts "cold turkey," it's easier in the long run. Charts really worried me until I took the plunge and knit the Ashton. Now, like Pacific Rose, if there are not charts (on a lace pattern), I really don't want to bother with it. It's much easier for me to keep my place on a chart than in written instructions!

If you are unfamiliar with the chart symbols, just have the page defining each symbol next to the chart until you get used to them. It doesn't take long.


----------



## wonderfulewe

Thanks for the encouragement. I can't wait to get started but am sure that I will be reaching out for help.


----------



## britgirl

Now, you just had to tell her that! That was a lot of fun. So, how is April doing? Has she had any more excitement lately? Any more shawls being tried on?

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> wonderfulewe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie to this networking so bear with me. I will purchase the pattern today and stop by my lys on the way home. How far into the pattern is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Some are just starting their first Holbrook, some are finished. Some are working on their 2nd or 3rd. Don't be shy. If you have any question at all, ask away. Oh! And there's a warning: Don't be drinking anything while you read this KAL. Sometimes we can get pretty silly. If you don't believe me check out page 13.
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

April is in major time out. I've been working with one of my Jacob ladies who keeps getting an infection around her horns. While I'm washing and applying medication to the one lady, April is getting more and more jealous and starts chewing on my jeans and sometimes even butts me. She really has been a baaaaad sheep lately.


----------



## momrnbk

wonderfulewe said:


> Is it too late to start with this group?


It's never too late to get on board. I'm still plugging away on the body chart (#2). I can't seem to get to the 5th repeat without finding extra stitches. The stitch count chart has been invaluable for me. I finally put a lifeline in after the 3rd repeat since I can't seem to pick back the stitches without making the whole thing worse and I got tired of starting from the beginning each time. 
So welcome aboard, and enjoy Dee's charts. You'll never want to look at written instructions again!


----------



## stevieland

*Tiny Errata:* Just discovered (thanks, Deeknits for finding that) that the Chart Legend on page 7 is missing the "O" symbol for the Yarn Over. Since that symbol is pretty universal, I'm not going to send out a complete pattern revision at this point. But in case anyone new to charts is wondering what the heck that circle means, I just wanted the rest of you to know so you can jump in and advise them if I'm not around. Sorry about that. 

Please click download below if anyone would like the corrected Page 7/Legend.


----------



## susantrail

Has anyone used Shalimar Breathless for the Holbrook? It seems a little heavier than some fingering weight yarns. Perhaps I should try it on a size 6 needle? Any thoughts?


----------



## EqLady

I used that wonderful, exquisite yarn for Ashton with a size 5 needle. It knits beautifully and I didn't find it any heavier than other fingering yarns. Just a different texture. Just couldn't find a color I wanted this time around or I would be using it again. Shalimar is 100g and 460 yards, and Heritage silk, which I am using now, is 100g and 437 yards. Some difference, but minor.


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> Has anyone used Shalimar Breathless for the Holbrook? It seems a little heavier than some fingering weight yarns. Perhaps I should try it on a size 6 needle? Any thoughts?


I used it for my first Ashton and that yarn is a dream. It is really not any heavier than what I used for the blue Holbrook sample shawl and will look lovely. Not to mention how that stuff feels in your hands.... like butter!


----------



## roed2er

Well - I havetaken the lunge and ordered more yarn for my Holbrook. The fingering yarn I had just felt too heavy for the beautiful delicate lace of this shawl; it won't go to waste as I will use it for an Ashton in tonal faded blues to wear with my jeans.

I just ordered 2 skeins of gloss lace yarn from Knit Picks in black pearl --- ordered a set of the blond Sunstruck circular needles in size 3 as well. I am thinking the 30% silk in this yarn will really have nice stitch definition and my goal is to have it done to wear for my son's wedding in December. The wedding colors are black and red so Iam planning formal look with a long black skirt, a glam and glitter dark red sweater topped with my black lace Holbrook 

Hopefully, I will be done with my Plymouth Wedding Shawl I am making for the bride by the time my new lace gets here for me! Debi


----------



## CathyAnn

roed2er said:


> Well - I havetaken the lunge and ordered more yarn for my Holbrook. The fingering yarn I had just felt too heavy for the beautiful delicate lace of this shawl; it won't go to waste as I will use it for an Ashton in tonal faded blues to wear with my jeans.
> 
> I just ordered 2 skeins of gloss lace yarn from Knit Picks in black pearl --- ordered a set of the blond Sunstruck circular needles in size 3 as well. I am thinking the 30% silk in this yarn will really have nice stitch definition and my goal is to have it done to wear for my son's wedding in December. The wedding colors are black and red so Iam planning formal look with a long black skirt, a glam and glitter dark red sweater topped with my black lace Holbrook
> 
> Hopefully, I will be done with my Plymouth Wedding Shawl I am making for the bride by the time my new lace gets here for me! Debi


Debi, your outfit will wow everyone at the wedding! The shawl will be gorgeous!


----------



## EqLady

I received a set of the Sunstruck needles a few days ago and started Holbrook with them. I quickly switched back to the Harmonies. I'm curious what other users think of them. They felt like ordinary bamboo to me, not as slick as the Harmonies.


----------



## EqLady

roed2er said:


> Well - I havetaken the lunge and ordered more yarn for my Holbrook. The fingering yarn I had just felt too heavy for the beautiful delicate lace of this shawl; it won't go to waste as I will use it for an Ashton in tonal faded blues to wear with my jeans.
> 
> I just ordered 2 skeins of gloss lace yarn from Knit Picks in black pearl --- ordered a set of the blond Sunstruck circular needles in size 3 as well. I am thinking the 30% silk in this yarn will really have nice stitch definition and my goal is to have it done to wear for my son's wedding in December. The wedding colors are black and red so Iam planning formal look with a long black skirt, a glam and glitter dark red sweater topped with my black lace Holbrook
> 
> Hopefully, I will be done with my Plymouth Wedding Shawl I am making for the bride by the time my new lace gets here for me! Debi


That sounds dazzling! Hope you will post some pictures.


----------



## Anita H

EqLady said:


> I received a set of the Sunstruck needles a few days ago and started Holbrook with them. I quickly switched back to the Harmonies. I'm curious what other users think of them. They felt like ordinary bamboo to me, not as slick as the Harmonies.


I had the same problem with the Sunstruck needles. I took a very fine sand paper to them then waxed them, worked like a charm and they are now just as slick as my Harmonies.


----------



## EqLady

Anita H said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received a set of the Sunstruck needles a few days ago and started Holbrook with them. I quickly switched back to the Harmonies. I'm curious what other users think of them. They felt like ordinary bamboo to me, not as slick as the Harmonies.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with the Sunstruck needles. I took a very fine sand paper to them then waxed them, worked like a charm and they are now just as slick as my Harmonies.
Click to expand...

What did you wax them with?


----------



## Anita H

EqLady said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received a set of the Sunstruck needles a few days ago and started Holbrook with them. I quickly switched back to the Harmonies. I'm curious what other users think of them. They felt like ordinary bamboo to me, not as slick as the Harmonies.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with the Sunstruck needles. I took a very fine sand paper to them then waxed them, worked like a charm and they are now just as slick as my Harmonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you wax them with?
Click to expand...

I just used Turtle car wax because that's all I had but I'm sure you could use most furniture wax or tunge oil.


----------



## EqLady

I'll try some Guardsman tomorrow.


----------



## Deeknits

I just finished a scarf with my new Sunstruck needles and didn't notice a huge difference. They were a little sticky at first but after a few inches on the scarf they slicked up really well.


----------



## britgirl

I just finished a couple of Ashtons with them and didn't have any problem with them at all.

Sue


Deeknits said:


> I just finished a scarf with my new Sunstruck needles and didn't notice a huge difference. They were a little sticky at first but after a few inches on the scarf they slicked up really well.


----------



## Deeknits

So...how's everyone doing with their Holbrooks?

I'm off the Nyquil...that's stuff is rough! Finally went to Urgent Care yesterday and got a Z-Pak and am already feeling much better . Even got out on the bike today for some wind in your face therapy. It worked!

DH is slowly improving and actually sent me out of the house today. Not sure it was for my peace of mind of his! But while I was gone he made his own lunch and get some exercise walking around the house. Maybe it's time to stop doing everything for him after all!

I picked Holbrook up and worked a repeat tonight but decided to stop while I was ahead! I'm putting in a lifeline at the end of every repeat, at least until I feel more comfortable with it.

I just thought I'd check in and see how everyone was coming along with theirs!


----------



## Dreamfli

I am at repeat 15 on chart 2 on my red Holbrook.

Repeat 15 on the blue one. 

I haven't worked on them much. Baby kitty is eating into my knitting time.


----------



## CathyAnn

I've finished the 10th repeat of the border. Tomorrow, I hope to make some headway toward finishing... I'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## roed2er

I am starting over on minee. I was at the 10th repeat of chart two hut did nt like my yarn --- label said fingering but it just felt too heavy. So I have ordered some new lace weight yarn to showcase the design and am waiting. The first yarn may end up in either an Ashton or a Summerflies. Debi



Deeknits said:


> So...how's everyone doing with their Holbrooks?
> 
> I'm off the Nyquil...that's stuff is rough! Finally went to Urgent Care yesterday and got a Z-Pak and am already feeling much better . Even got out on the bike today for some wind in your face therapy. It worked!
> 
> DH is slowly improving and actually sent me out of the house today. Not sure it was for my peace of mind of his! But while I was gone he made his own lunch and get some exercise walking around the house. Maybe it's time to stop doing everything for him after all!
> 
> I picked Holbrook up and worked a repeat tonight but decided to stop while I was ahead! I'm putting in a lifeline at the end of every repeat, at least until I feel more comfortable with it.
> 
> I just thought I'd check in and see how everyone was coming along with theirs!


----------



## nanalizzy

I'm on row 13 and plan on adding 3 more of Body Chart 2 as I'm using lace weight yarn. I ordered the ChiaoGoo red lace circulars and cannot believe how light and smooth the knitting is with them. I've lost count of the number of times I've frogged but am still enjoying Dee's pattern. She is the reason I took up lace knitting.


----------



## susantrail

I had to frog a few rows on my grey Ella rae Holbrook and decided I wasn't sold on my yarn choice. Started again with some Breathless (oh so lovely) in a burgundy color. Plus I am finishing up my Nadira. Glad it is almost the weekend!


----------



## AlderRose

Deeknits,
Did you get that virus that's running around? We had it here on the west coast at the same time the GD's had it in TN. For a while there, our phone conversations consisted of mostly taking turns coughing. It sounds like the z-pack did wonders for you. It's good to hear that your DH is on the mend.


----------



## Deeknits

Rose....
Yes, I think so. Apparently it's going around. With the incubation period I'm sure I picked it up at the hospital with DH. That's the perfect place to get sick! My cousin has it, too. And our phone conversations sound just like yours!


----------



## christine4321

CathyAnn said:


> wonderfulewe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. I will have to check out all of her patterns. This one interested me as it states that it has chart and written instructions. Hopefully, this will help me better understand the chart.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, if you work charts "cold turkey," it's easier in the long run. Charts really worried me until I took the plunge and knit the Ashton. Now, like Pacific Rose, if there are not charts (on a lace pattern), I really don't want to bother with it. It's much easier for me to keep my place on a chart than in written instructions!
> 
> If you are unfamiliar with the chart symbols, just have the page defining each symbol next to the chart until you get used to them. It doesn't take long.
Click to expand...

This pattern is perfect for learning to read charts. I was trying to learn them before and was on the right track but the Holbrook instructions are so detailed and clear that I was able to pick up the chart right away. This is my very first project with a chart. I am also a very new knitter and so far I haven't had any problems with it. Be sure to also download the row tally on page 33 of this KAL post. It will help to verify stitch count


----------



## christine4321

I am still on body chart #2. I made a mistake and have to take a couple of rows out. I was with a friend who had surgery so I decided to leave it for the moment and finish up something that didn't need too much concentration.

I have been putting a life line in after every chart repeat so that I won't have any trouble. I showed the part of the Holbrook that I have done and my friend (an experienced knitter) seemed to really like the choice I made with the bamboo crochet thread. I am liking it a lot as well. It has a nice sheen to it and so far the stitches look like a fine chain link necklace. It is very pretty so far. I do hope it stays that way. If it works out well I will get more. I purchased it at walmart for a wonderful price. I was drawn to it right away as the colour and shine was so pretty.


----------



## EqLady

I just finished the third repeat of chart 2, slow going because arthritis has my hands aching. I'm sure it has nothing to do with working on Holbrook in the afternoon and a baby blanket at night. I'm enjoying the (relatively) easy pattern so far, but I'm not accustomed to seeing the two edge stitches on the chart (thanks, Dee) and I keep looking for the center stitch!


----------



## christine4321

Dee, 

I am wondering if you were up to making any of the other shawls into a rectangle or semicircular pattern? I love the patterns but prefer the latter shape. 

Maybe with more experience I would know how to change it but right now I don't. 

They could be sold as a whole new pattern, or if someone has already purchased the original pattern and is interested in the same pattern with another shape maybe the variation can be offered at a lower price.


----------



## wonderfulewe

Okay group! I have Dee's pattern, awesome yarn and a cold weekend ahead to get started on this project. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Sandiego

Hey everyone!!! I have my Holbrook shawl done, and I just posted it. Take a peek if you want to..........;0)


----------



## Pocahontas

EqLady said:


> I just finished the third repeat of chart 2, slow going because arthritis has my hands aching. I'm sure it has nothing to do with working on Holbrook in the afternoon and a baby blanket at night. I'm enjoying the (relatively) easy pattern so far, but I'm not accustomed to seeing the two edge stitches on the chart (thanks, Dee) and I keep looking for the center stitch!


LOL, Kay, in the beginning, I, too, kept looking for that center stitch. I'm about to begin repeat 15 of chart 2, so I'm over it now. I'm a slow knitter so I hope to be done by Christmas.


----------



## AlderRose

wonderfulewe said:


> Okay group! I have Dee's pattern, awesome yarn and a cold weekend ahead to get started on this project. Thanks for the encouragement.


What did you finally find for yarn?


----------



## Anita H

Sandiego said:


> Hey everyone!!! I have my Holbrook shawl done, and I just posted it. Take a peek if you want to..........;0)


Your shawl is gorgeous, I love the color. If mine turns out even half as good, I will be thrilled. Did you add any repeats? I am using fingering weight also and I like the size of yours.


----------



## AlderRose

Sandiego said:


> Hey everyone!!! I have my Holbrook shawl done, and I just posted it. Take a peek if you want to..........;0)


Okay Sandiego, where is that picture of your Holbrook? Please give us less computer savy knitters a hint.


----------



## Sandiego

Anita H said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!!! I have my Holbrook shawl done, and I just posted it. Take a peek if you want to..........;0)
> 
> 
> 
> Your shawl is gorgeous, I love the color. If mine turns out even half as good, I will be thrilled. Did you add any repeats? I am using fingering weight also and I like the size of yours.
Click to expand...

Anita, Thank you!!! I knit the shawl per the pattern. There are no extra repeats. I always block the shawl, as Dee says, "until it screams." Lol!!! The shawl measures 69" X 26.5"


----------



## Sandiego

Pacific Rose said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!!! I have my Holbrook shawl done, and I just posted it. Take a peek if you want to..........;0)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Sandiego, where is that picture of your Holbrook? Please give us less computer savy knitters a hint.
Click to expand...

Pacific Rose, to see my Holbrook go to unread items and it is titled, "My Holbrook Shawl, by Dee O'Keefe." Not an original title. Lol!!! It will show up on tomorrow's forum. BTW, I received my Estonian Lace book by Nancy Bush yesterday. I am reading it, and it is fascinating! I will have to wait to try any of the patterns until after Christmas. ;0)


----------



## Deeknits

Rose....Click Here----> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-115292-1.html


----------



## Sandiego

Deeknits said:


> Rose....Click Here----> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-115292-1.html


Thanks, Deeknits!!!! I am not too good when it comes to the computer. I just knew where to find it. Lol!!!! ;0)


----------



## AlderRose

Sandiego said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose....Click Here----> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-115292-1.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Deeknits!!!! I am not too good when it comes to the computer. I just knew where to find it. Lol!!!! ;0)
Click to expand...

Me too.

I just finished the last baby sweater for a while (I think) and am about to begin my 2nd Holbrook. Still have to decide whether she'll be in fingering or lace weight, though. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Sandiego

Pacific Rose said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose....Click Here----> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-115292-1.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Deeknits!!!! I am not too good when it comes to the computer. I just knew where to find it. Lol!!!! ;0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too.
> 
> I just finished the last baby sweater for a while (I think) and am about to begin my 2nd Holbrook. Still have to decide whether she'll be in fingering or lace weight, though. Hmmmmm.
Click to expand...

I know I want to knit my second Holbrook in lace weight yarn. ;0)


----------



## Dreamfli

I went to my knitting group last night and found some lace weight at the shop that I would love to buy. Just not sure which shawl I want to make with it. Lol


----------



## Sandiego

Dreamfli said:


> I went to my knitting group last night and found some lace weight at the shop that I would love to buy. Just not sure which shawl I want to make with it. Lol


Dreamfil, There are sooooo many shawl patterns out there. There are still some of Dee O'Keefe's shawls I still want to knit. Good luck in deciding. ;0)


----------



## Anita H

Sandiego said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!!! I have my Holbrook shawl done, and I just posted it. Take a peek if you want to..........;0)
> 
> 
> 
> Your shawl is gorgeous, I love the color. If mine turns out even half as good, I will be thrilled. Did you add any repeats? I am using fingering weight also and I like the size of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anita, Thank you!!! I knit the shawl per the pattern. There are no extra repeats. I always block the shawl, as Dee says, "until it screams." Lol!!! The shawl measures 69" X 26.5"
Click to expand...

Thanks. I think I will just knit the pattern as written as you did.


----------



## christine4321

I am only on chart #2 repeat 8 but I can see the pattern. It is coming along very nicely. I wasn't sure how the knitted on border worked but now I am able to see it in my head. 

I looked at so many other shawl patterns and believe that the Holbrook is the most beautiful.


----------



## YorkieMama

umozabeads said:


> I have found that to be true as well. Even shawls that are marked "easy" do not compare. I have tried to do a few shawls from other designers and I always end up frogging it and going back to Dee's patterns. However, since I was a teenager, I have wanted to do a Shetland shawl and I have made the determination to find one and complete it for my 60th birthday next year. Umoza


Umoza, I am late to the party as usual and am just seeing this post now. I will be interested to see which Shetland Shawl you choose as your B'day project. I am making Sharon Miller's Princess Shawl as a wedding gift for DS#3's significant other. Some friends went to England for 5 weeks and they are bringing me back 12 skeins of Heirloom Knitting's gossamer cashsilk in white. Should arrive some time next week. Let's keep in touch and give each other moral support as we make this journey.


----------



## stevieland

christine4321 said:


> I am only on chart #2 repeat 8 but I can see the pattern. It is coming along very nicely. I wasn't sure how the knitted on border worked but now I am able to see it in my head.
> 
> I looked at so many other shawl patterns and believe that the Holbrook is the most beautiful.


Christine, thanks! That is so sweet of you to say!

And I am glad that you are moving right along on your Holbrook.


----------



## stevieland

Sandiego said:


> Hey everyone!!! I have my Holbrook shawl done, and I just posted it. Take a peek if you want to..........;0)


I commented on your topic, but want to say on the KAL here.... Your shawl is crazy good!!! You really knocked it out of the ballpark, lady. Really great.


----------



## AlderRose

Sandiego said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose....Click Here----> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-115292-1.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Deeknits!!!! I am not too good when it comes to the computer. I just knew where to find it. Lol!!!! ;0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too.
> 
> I just finished the last baby sweater for a while (I think) and am about to begin my 2nd Holbrook. Still have to decide whether she'll be in fingering or lace weight, though. Hmmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I want to knit my second Holbrook in lace weight yarn. ;0)
Click to expand...

I have a friend who is allergic to animal fibers, so I'm attempting a Holbrook in synthetic yarn. Do you realize how hard it is to find 100% acrylic lace or fingering weight yarn... in the right color? When I was in my 20's, I could buy the stuff anywhere. DH and I have spent hours on-line. We finally found cone yarn, but it costs an arm & leg for postage. I'm using some OLD yellow baby yarn for the time being.


----------



## Sandiego

stevieland said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!!! I have my Holbrook shawl done, and I just posted it. Take a peek if you want to..........;0)
> 
> 
> 
> I commented on your topic, but want to say on the KAL here.... Your shawl is crazy good!!! You really knocked it out of the ballpark, lady. Really great.
Click to expand...

Dee, thank you!!!! You are too kind!!! You made my day!!! ;0)


----------



## Sandiego

Pacific Rose said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose....Click Here----> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-115292-1.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Deeknits!!!! I am not too good when it comes to the computer. I just knew where to find it. Lol!!!! ;0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too.
> 
> I just finished the last baby sweater for a while (I think) and am about to begin my 2nd Holbrook. Still have to decide whether she'll be in fingering or lace weight, though. Hmmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I want to knit my second Holbrook in lace weight yarn. ;0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a friend who is allergic to animal fibers, so I'm attempting a Holbrook in synthetic yarn. Do you realize how hard it is to find 100% acrylic lace or fingering weight yarn... in the right color? When I was in my 20's, I could buy the stuff anywhere. DH and I have spent hours on-line. We finally found cone yarn, but it costs an arm & leg for postage. I'm using some OLD yellow baby yarn for the time being.
Click to expand...

Amazing that fingering and lace weight yarn is hard to find in acrylic........hmmmmmm!!! I wonder why?????


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> I have a friend who is allergic to animal fibers, so I'm attempting a Holbrook in synthetic yarn. Do you realize how hard it is to find 100% acrylic lace or fingering weight yarn... in the right color? When I was in my 20's, I could buy the stuff anywhere. DH and I have spent hours on-line. We finally found cone yarn, but it costs an arm & leg for postage. I'm using some OLD yellow baby yarn for the time being.


Did you think of using 100% viscose bamboo, which is considered a synthetic but is made of bamboo pulp? So it's sort of a natural synthetic, if that makes a bit of sense! You can find a ton of that in lace weight. I have some in my stash I bought this past year.


----------



## AlderRose

We did look at some sea silk? Bamboo? Hmm. I've heard that it's really soft, but I thought I'd read that the bamboo stretches as it's worn. This gal is REALLY short. I have this image of the shawl stretching past her knees and tripping her. ;-) 

We will be going to the valley Monday and will stop at Joann's to check out what they have. 

In the mean time, I just measured this baby weight acrylic - 585 yards. That's close. Maybe I'll try #6's and just play with it. It's just not right to have nothing on my knitting needles. Really!! It doesn't feel right.


----------



## CathyAnn

I know what you mean Rose. If I have nothing going, I feel at a loss, that something is missing!

BTW, that's a darling sweater! Great color!


----------



## Sandiego

Beautiful sweater, Pacific Rose!!! I love that color!!! Good luck in finding yarn. ;0)


----------



## AlderRose

It's called Pistachio and makes me want to go buy some of Jello's pistachio pudding. 

And, by the way, I am excited about the apples in the basket. While it's not really full, it could have been. The apples you see are all from the trees we planted 7 years ago when I had to sell my Mom's house along with most of the fruit trees that were bought on my parent's 10th anniversary. I find it interesting that none of the trees on that property have fruit on them this year. I am very grateful that our orchard has plenty.


----------



## roed2er

> I have a friend who is allergic to animal fibers, so I'm attempting a Holbrook in synthetic yarn. Do you realize how hard it is to find 100% acrylic lace or fingering weight yarn... in the right color? When I was in my 20's, I could buy the stuff anywhere. DH and I have spent hours on-line. We finally found cone yarn, but it costs an arm & leg for postage. I'm using some OLD yellow baby yarn for the time being.


My Mother in Law can't do wool or the animal fibers either -- I made her's with some bamboo fingering weight yarn in a really nice self striping colorway called hibiscus. It was very nice to work with and is wearing well. She loves it! But - because of the varigations and striping, it would be better suited for the Ashton than the Holbrook. Debi


----------



## Sandiego

Oh, Pacific Rose, I can see the many apple pies, apple sauce, apple butter.................yum!!!!! Interesting the trees didn't produce this year. They miss your mom's loving care. Hmmmmm.........


----------



## AlderRose

How well did it hold blocking?


----------



## AlderRose

We have two of the really old trees and then one for each of our daughters and their children... except the 2.5 year old... and boy, is she telling me about it. I have the spot marked for hers, though. I'm sitting here eating an apple with peanut butter.... yum!


----------



## patocenizo

I just posted my Holbrook and it's titled..." I love my Holbrook..Thanks Dee." I am glad I finished, got it blocked and finally had time to post it. Thanks Dee.


----------



## christine4321

roed2er said:


> I have a friend who is allergic to animal fibers, so I'm attempting a Holbrook in synthetic yarn. Do you realize how hard it is to find 100% acrylic lace or fingering weight yarn... in the right color? When I was in my 20's, I could buy the stuff anywhere. DH and I have spent hours on-line. We finally found cone yarn, but it costs an arm & leg for postage. I'm using some OLD yellow baby yarn for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> My Mother in Law can't do wool or the animal fibers either -- I made her's with some bamboo fingering weight yarn in a really nice self striping colorway called hibiscus. It was very nice to work with and is wearing well. She loves it! But - because of the varigations and striping, it would be better suited for the Ashton than the Holbrook. Debi
Click to expand...

So far my Holbrook is knitting up quite nicely with the bamboo. It seems to be more tightly woven than the first lace yarn I tried to knit with. With the first yarn I had to abandon the Holbrook as the yarn wasn't working out so well for me. The plies came apart too easily so when I had one stitch I was often mistaking it for two. The bamboo is so easy to work with. so far so good.


----------



## AlderRose

Roed2er and Christine,
I may have to give the bamboo a try. Right now, though, this old yellow baby yarn is knitting up quite nice. I'm having a hard time putting it down.


----------



## YorkieMama

EqLady said:


> I received a set of the Sunstruck needles a few days ago and started Holbrook with them. I quickly switched back to the Harmonies. I'm curious what other users think of them. They felt like ordinary bamboo to me, not as slick as the Harmonies.


I have a set of Sunstruck interchangeables. I am using them when I use dark yarn as I can't see it well enough on the Harmonies. The color is the only difference I have found between the two sets. I am knitting a cashmere/silk blend on them and they are working very well.


----------



## Dreamfli

I have a question--- how long should my Holbrook be when the chart 2 is finished? I am wondering if I need to add a few repeats?


----------



## YorkieMama

First off, I want to wish any Canadians in this KAL a Happy Thanksgiving.

All Y'All, your Holbrocks are just stunning! My beautiful yarn came last weekend but I was in the middle of a 14 day stretch at work and just tooooooo tired to knit by the time I got home from work. This lovely Thanksgiving long weekend is much appreciated.

I am winding my beautiful Blackberry Tonal sock weight this morning and getting it cast on.


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> I have a question--- how long should my Holbrook be when the chart 2 is finished? I am wondering if I need to add a few repeats?


Are you using fingering or lace weight? Dee's fingering weight Holbrook blocked out 25 x 65 inches when she did the 20 repeats of Chart 2. My lace weight measured really close to hers but I did 3 extra repeats of that chart.

I blocked that shawl really hard... it was screaming, and once it was dry, it was really sheer and seemed to have little warmth to it. When I do a lace weight Holbrook again, I'll do 5 extra repeats of Chart 2 and won't block it quite as hard. Really! All of that screaming was unnerving. 

If sport weight were being used, I'd guess that you'd want to subtract at least 3 repeats. Worsted weight? I think you'd need to subtract at least 6 repeats. This is just guessing, though!

If you are using yarn that none of us have used, you are blazing the trail for the rest of us.


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question--- how long should my Holbrook be when the chart 2 is finished? I am wondering if I need to add a few repeats?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using fingering or lace weight? Dee's fingering weight Holbrook blocked out 25 x 65 inches when she did the 20 repeats of Chart 2. My lace weight measured really close to hers but I did 3 extra repeats of that chart.
> 
> I blocked that shawl really hard... it was screaming, and once it was dry, it was really sheer and seemed to have little warmth to it. When I do a lace weight Holbrook again, I'll do 5 extra repeats of Chart 2 and won't block it quite as hard. Really! All of that screaming was unnerving.
> 
> If sport weight were being used, I'd guess that you'd want to subtract at least 3 repeats. Worsted weight? I think you'd need to subtract at least 6 repeats. This is just guessing, though!
> 
> If you are using yarn that none of us have used, you are blazing the trail for the rest of us.
Click to expand...

I guess I need to do the WPI thing. Where is that chart located again? The blue is fourteen wraps. The red is 22

I found the chart the red is lace weight so definitely more repeats are in order! The blue maybe I will just go to repeat 18 on it.


----------



## AlderRose

Does this help? It is what I've been using.

NORTH AMERICAN yarn descriptions are approximate and less precise than Tex, Metric or English Worsted numbers but perhaps more comfortable to use for many wool crafters. They will vary somewhat depending on the type of fibre used to make the yarn and may be 2 or more strands:&#8232;&#8232;    

Bulky Weight:  Less than 8 wraps per inch - 400 to 700 yards per pound; 25 - 43.75 yds/oz 31 1/2 inches/gram - 1 1/2 yds/gram

Aran Weight:   6 to 10 wraps per inch - 700 to 1000 yards per pound; 43.75 - 62.5 yds/oz	1 1/2 yds/gram - 2 1/4 yds/gram&#8232;&#8232;     

Worsted Weight:  10 to 12 wraps per inch - 900 to 1100 yards per pound; 56.25 - 68.75 yds/oz	2 yds/grams - 2 1/2 yds/gram&#8232;&#8232;     

Double Knitting (DK):  12 to 18 wraps per inch - 1000 to1400 yards per pound; 62.5 - 87.5 yds/oz	2 1/4 yds/gram - 3 yds/gram&#8232;&#8232;     

Sport Weight:  18 to 24 wraps per inch - 1300 to 1800 yards per pound; 81.25 - 112.5 yds/oz	2 3/4 yds/gram - 4 yrds/gram&#8232;&#8232;     

Fingering:  24 to 30 wraps per inch - 1800 to 2400 yards per pound; 112.5 - 150 yds/oz	4 yrds/gram - 5 1/4 yds/gram&#8232;&#8232;

Baby:  30 to 36 wraps per inch - 2400 to 3000 yards per pound; 150 - 187.5 yds/oz	5 1/4 yds/gram - 6 1/2 yds/gram&#8232;&#8232;    

Lace Weight:  36 to 40 wraps per inch - 3000 to 6000 yards per pound; 187.5 - 375 yds/oz 6 1/2 yds/gram -13 1/4 yds/gram&#8232;&#8232;     

Cobweb:  40 or more wraps per inch -  6000 or more yards per pound; and&#8232;&#8232;     

Zephyr weight yarn is finer than Cobweb, Chunky is heavier than Bulky.

Ounces to grams: Multiply by 28.3495 
Grams to ounces: Multiply by .0353


----------



## Dreamfli

According to your chart I hAve fingering and dk yarn


----------



## Sandiego

Pacific Rose said:


> Does this help? It is what I've been using.
> 
> NORTH AMERICAN yarn descriptions are approximate and less precise than Tex, Metric or English Worsted numbers but perhaps more comfortable to use for many wool crafters. They will vary somewhat depending on the type of fibre used to make the yarn and may be 2 or more strands:
> 
> Bulky Weight: Less than 8 wraps per inch - 400 to 700 yards per pound; 25 - 43.75 yds/oz 31 1/2 inches/gram - 1 1/2 yds/gram
> 
> Aran Weight: 6 to 10 wraps per inch - 700 to 1000 yards per pound; 43.75 - 62.5 yds/oz	1 1/2 yds/gram - 2 1/4 yds/gram
> 
> Worsted Weight: 10 to 12 wraps per inch - 900 to 1100 yards per pound; 56.25 - 68.75 yds/oz	2 yds/grams - 2 1/2 yds/gram
> 
> Double Knitting (DK): 12 to 18 wraps per inch - 1000 to1400 yards per pound; 62.5 - 87.5 yds/oz	2 1/4 yds/gram - 3 yds/gram
> 
> Sport Weight: 18 to 24 wraps per inch - 1300 to 1800 yards per pound; 81.25 - 112.5 yds/oz	2 3/4 yds/gram - 4 yrds/gram
> 
> Fingering: 24 to 30 wraps per inch - 1800 to 2400 yards per pound; 112.5 - 150 yds/oz	4 yrds/gram - 5 1/4 yds/gram
> 
> Baby: 30 to 36 wraps per inch - 2400 to 3000 yards per pound; 150 - 187.5 yds/oz	5 1/4 yds/gram - 6 1/2 yds/gram
> 
> Lace Weight: 36 to 40 wraps per inch - 3000 to 6000 yards per pound; 187.5 - 375 yds/oz 6 1/2 yds/gram -13 1/4 yds/gram
> 
> Cobweb: 40 or more wraps per inch - 6000 or more yards per pound; and
> 
> Zephyr weight yarn is finer than Cobweb, Chunky is heavier than Bulky.
> 
> Ounces to grams: Multiply by 28.3495
> Grams to ounces: Multiply by .0353


PacificRose,

Thanks for this guide. The guide helps in figuring out size of a shawl. Thank you!!!! It is very helpful!!!! ;0)


----------



## CathyAnn

Sandiego said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this help? It is what I've been using.
> 
> NORTH AMERICAN yarn descriptions are approximate and less precise than Tex, Metric or English Worsted numbers but perhaps more comfortable to use for many wool crafters. They will vary somewhat depending on the type of fibre used to make the yarn and may be 2 or more strands:
> 
> Bulky Weight: Less than 8 wraps per inch - 400 to 700 yards per pound; 25 - 43.75 yds/oz 31 1/2 inches/gram - 1 1/2 yds/gram
> 
> Aran Weight: 6 to 10 wraps per inch - 700 to 1000 yards per pound; 43.75 - 62.5 yds/oz	1 1/2 yds/gram - 2 1/4 yds/gram
> 
> Worsted Weight: 10 to 12 wraps per inch - 900 to 1100 yards per pound; 56.25 - 68.75 yds/oz	2 yds/grams - 2 1/2 yds/gram
> 
> Double Knitting (DK): 12 to 18 wraps per inch - 1000 to1400 yards per pound; 62.5 - 87.5 yds/oz	2 1/4 yds/gram - 3 yds/gram
> 
> Sport Weight: 18 to 24 wraps per inch - 1300 to 1800 yards per pound; 81.25 - 112.5 yds/oz	2 3/4 yds/gram - 4 yrds/gram
> 
> Fingering: 24 to 30 wraps per inch - 1800 to 2400 yards per pound; 112.5 - 150 yds/oz	4 yrds/gram - 5 1/4 yds/gram
> 
> Baby: 30 to 36 wraps per inch - 2400 to 3000 yards per pound; 150 - 187.5 yds/oz	5 1/4 yds/gram - 6 1/2 yds/gram
> 
> Lace Weight: 36 to 40 wraps per inch - 3000 to 6000 yards per pound; 187.5 - 375 yds/oz 6 1/2 yds/gram -13 1/4 yds/gram
> 
> Cobweb: 40 or more wraps per inch - 6000 or more yards per pound; and
> 
> Zephyr weight yarn is finer than Cobweb, Chunky is heavier than Bulky.
> 
> Ounces to grams: Multiply by 28.3495
> Grams to ounces: Multiply by .0353
> 
> 
> 
> PacificRose,
> 
> Thanks for this guide. The guide helps in figuring out size of a shawl. Thank you!!!! It is very helpful!!!! ;0)
Click to expand...

What she said! :thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits

Are ya'll reading your stitches or just counting them? I'm doing them both and it's really slowing me down. With the Roe Count charts someone so graciously made for us, it's easy to check the required stitches for each section. But in previous Dee patterns, I've learned to read each row of stitches before doing the purl back row to make sure I have the pattern right. That's why I've been doing both....reading to make sure I keep the pattern and counting to make sure they are all there, especially the right and left side stitches.

What do you do?


----------



## AlderRose

I HATE counting!!!! I read my knitting. Maybe I should say that I talk to my knitting and it talks to me. 

When I was still working, I'd talk to the computer, the printer, the chair... My boss gave me the worst time about it, and then I found out that his wife talked to her computer and printer. LOL! 

DH knows better than to comment about who and what I talk to, and all of my knitting projects come off the needles believing that they are loved... because I talked to them.


----------



## Sandiego

Deeknits said:


> Are ya'll reading your stitches or just counting them? I'm doing them both and it's really slowing me down. With the Roe Count charts someone so graciously made for us, it's easy to check the required stitches for each section. But in previous Dee patterns, I've learned to read each row of stitches before doing the purl back row to make sure I have the pattern right. That's why I've been doing both....reading to make sure I keep the pattern and counting to make sure they are all there, especially the right and left side stitches.
> 
> What do you do?


Deeknits, I did the same as you. I read the stitches, but I also counted the stitches in each section. That helped me to stay on track. The stitch count chart that CathyAnn and Dee made up was a HUGE help too. ;0)


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, I don't count pattern rows. I just read the knitting as I go, and on the purl rows, recite the stitch sequence backward as I knit (either whispered or, more often, in my head). I catch problems that way, although I've developed a "sixth sense" on the pattern rows. That amounts to - "Uh oh, my mind just went blank, better check what I just knit." Sometimes, I find I knit something wrong. On the stockingette rows, I count as I knit/purl.


Uh, Rose, ...I'm on first name terms with the TV, radio and computer, printer... . I use the term "dipstick" a lot.


----------



## Melodypop

Did not know how to post my first shawl on here. It is posted as. . . My first Holbrook Shawl


----------



## cdninswe

When I knit my Holbrook - as a test knit - I read my knitting - knowing that the two stocking stitch sections in total would be equal to the central body stitch count. So I focussed on reading the knitting.....

also I do not use stitch markers - so I read the knitting more to make sure I increased MIR and MIL in the correct places. Knowing that MIL and MIR are the increases for the central section and the yo's at the edges are for the st st section - helping to mentally see the stitch count for me.

Does that make sense?



Deeknits said:


> Are ya'll reading your stitches or just counting them? I'm doing them both and it's really slowing me down. With the Roe Count charts someone so graciously made for us, it's easy to check the required stitches for each section. But in previous Dee patterns, I've learned to read each row of stitches before doing the purl back row to make sure I have the pattern right. That's why I've been doing both....reading to make sure I keep the pattern and counting to make sure they are all there, especially the right and left side stitches.
> 
> What do you do?


----------



## cdninswe

Happy Thanksgiving to you too.....Here's to turkey day tomorrow!!!! 
Do you have snow in AB yet - we just have rain in ONT.



YorkieMama said:


> First off, I want to wish any Canadians in this KAL a Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> All Y'All, your Holbrocks are just stunning! My beautiful yarn came last weekend but I was in the middle of a 14 day stretch at work and just tooooooo tired to knit by the time I got home from work. This lovely Thanksgiving long weekend is much appreciated.
> 
> I am winding my beautiful Blackberry Tonal sock weight this morning and getting it cast on.


----------



## AlderRose

Melodypop said:


> Did not know how to post my first shawl on here. It is posted as. . . My first Holbrook Shawl


Once you write something in the "Quick Reply" box at the bottom of this page and "send" it, there will be several options that pop in the bottom left hand corner of your comment. One of them will say something about adding attachments. Click that phrase. I think you will see a "Browse..." oval. Click that button and then select the picture from your computer. I hope that makes sense.

Congratulations on finishing your shawl. I'm going to see if I can find your pictures.


----------



## Deeknits

cdninswe said:


> When I knit my Holbrook - as a test knit - I read my knitting - knowing that the two stocking stitch sections in total would be equal to the central body stitch count. So I focussed on reading the knitting.....
> 
> also I do not use stitch markers - so I read the knitting more to make sure I increased MIR and MIL in the correct places. Knowing that MIL and MIR are the increases for the central section and the yo's at the edges are for the st st section - helping to mentally see the stitch count for me.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Yeah, makes perfect sense but I don't think I could do it without the center markers. I don't use them on the edges anymore but still those in the middle!


----------



## stevieland

Hi y'all!! Sounds like everyone is hard at work! Rosalie, that little sweater is so darn cute. Love the color. You really make great baby sweaters. Also, that chart is really useful. I had not seen that before. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends!

MelodyPop, you rock, honey. I commented on your topic, but again, great job. (Everyone check out that shawl of hers... and to think how we had to beg her not to give up.... when all along she had that beauty up her sleeve!)

I wanted to run something past everyone. I've had more than a few requests to turn some of my triangle patterns into rectangles... so I was thinking of a rectangular Elizabeth using a few new techniques tbd such as provisional cast on and knitting the shawl from the middle out on each side. One could make it as wide or long as they like and it could be done in fingering or lace weight. This is just an idea that I am knocking around.

I thought I might release something like that next since it wouldn't take that long to design, and then while I knit up that sample, design another one with a knitted on border right after. I would probably include written instructions for those who are still wary of charts. What do you think? Does that sound like something anyone would want to knit?


----------



## christine4321

stevieland said:


> Hi y'all!! Sounds like everyone is hard at work! Rosalie, that little sweater is so darn cute. Love the color. You really make great baby sweaters. Also, that chart is really useful. I had not seen that before.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends!
> 
> MelodyPop, you rock, honey. I commented on your topic, but again, great job. (Everyone check out that shawl of hers... and to think how we had to beg her not to give up.... when all along she had that beauty up her sleeve!)
> 
> I wanted to run something past everyone. I've had more than a few requests to turn some of my triangle patterns into rectangles... so I was thinking of a rectangular Elizabeth using a few new techniques tbd such as provisional cast on and knitting the shawl from the middle out on each side. One could make it as wide or long as they like and it could be done in fingering or lace weight. This is just an idea that I am knocking around.
> 
> I thought I might release something like that next since it wouldn't take that long to design, and then while I knit up that sample, design another one with a knitted on border right after. I would probably include written instructions for those who are still wary of charts. What do you think? Does that sound like something anyone would want to knit?


Sounds great to me!!!!!


----------



## britgirl

Think the idea of a rectangular Elizabeth sounds wonderful. I really like that you are considering throwing in a few techniques, allowing for widening or lengthening, different yarn types etc. Another one with a knitted-on border....absolutely a must. Just like you have converted so many to using charts, I think that you have converted a bunch of people to doing knitted-on borders. You seem to be doing a wonderful job of taking people outside their comfort zones and then having them really love that.

You know that I am in for whatever you design.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Hi y'all!! Sounds like everyone is hard at work! Rosalie, that little sweater is so darn cute. Love the color. You really make great baby sweaters. Also, that chart is really useful. I had not seen that before.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends!
> 
> MelodyPop, you rock, honey. I commented on your topic, but again, great job. (Everyone check out that shawl of hers... and to think how we had to beg her not to give up.... when all along she had that beauty up her sleeve!)
> 
> I wanted to run something past everyone. I've had more than a few requests to turn some of my triangle patterns into rectangles... so I was thinking of a rectangular Elizabeth using a few new techniques tbd such as provisional cast on and knitting the shawl from the middle out on each side. One could make it as wide or long as they like and it could be done in fingering or lace weight. This is just an idea that I am knocking around.
> 
> I thought I might release something like that next since it wouldn't take that long to design, and then while I knit up that sample, design another one with a knitted on border right after. I would probably include written instructions for those who are still wary of charts. What do you think? Does that sound like something anyone would want to knit?


----------



## christine4321

britgirl said:


> Think the idea of a rectangular Elizabeth sounds wonderful. I really like that you are considering throwing in a few techniques, allowing for widening or lengthening, different yarn types etc. Another one with a knitted-on border....absolutely a must. Just like you have converted so many to using charts, I think that you have converted a bunch of people to doing knitted-on borders. You seem to be doing a wonderful job of taking people outside their comfort zones and then having them really love that.
> 
> You know that I am in for whatever you design.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi y'all!! Sounds like everyone is hard at work! Rosalie, that little sweater is so darn cute. Love the color. You really make great baby sweaters. Also, that chart is really useful. I had not seen that before.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends!
> 
> MelodyPop, you rock, honey. I commented on your topic, but again, great job. (Everyone check out that shawl of hers... and to think how we had to beg her not to give up.... when all along she had that beauty up her sleeve!)
> 
> I wanted to run something past everyone. I've had more than a few requests to turn some of my triangle patterns into rectangles... so I was thinking of a rectangular Elizabeth using a few new techniques tbd such as provisional cast on and knitting the shawl from the middle out on each side. One could make it as wide or long as they like and it could be done in fingering or lace weight. This is just an idea that I am knocking around.
> 
> I thought I might release something like that next since it wouldn't take that long to design, and then while I knit up that sample, design another one with a knitted on border right after. I would probably include written instructions for those who are still wary of charts. What do you think? Does that sound like something anyone would want to knit?
Click to expand...

You are right about taking people out of their comfort zones! I have only been knitting for about 6 months and when I saw the Holbrook I thought that it would be too complicated for me but knew if I read through it and with the help of a KAL that I should be able to accomplish it. The beauty of the shawl made me accelerate my learning pace as I wanted one so badly. I was moving up the ladder of knitting at a slow pace before that.


----------



## Pocahontas

Here's my vote FOR the rectangular shawl. I have some choice yarns waiting in the wings for 'such a time as this'.

I have to agree with Sue about you, Dee, getting us out of our comfort zones, raising the bar and then making us love the new techniques we have learned. To your credit Dee, there are so many of us here at KP who would never have even tried lace knitting if it weren't for you. 
And for being such an ever present help to us all - what an amazing opportunity for us. Thank you for that.


----------



## Sandiego

Dee,

Absolutely!!!! I love all the out of comforts zones you are putting us through. It increases my knitting skills, and it sounds like everyone seems to agree. I know I go with the flow and have learned so much with your expertise in your clearly executed instructions on your exquisite patterns. I too would like to see more knitted-on borders. Yes, I also agree with the rectangular Elizabeth Shawl. Go Dee!!!! ;0)


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Hi y'all!! Sounds like everyone is hard at work! Rosalie, that little sweater is so darn cute. Love the color. You really make great baby sweaters. Also, that chart is really useful. I had not seen that before.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends!
> 
> MelodyPop, you rock, honey. I commented on your topic, but again, great job. (Everyone check out that shawl of hers... and to think how we had to beg her not to give up.... when all along she had that beauty up her sleeve!)
> 
> I wanted to run something past everyone. I've had more than a few requests to turn some of my triangle patterns into rectangles... so I was thinking of a rectangular Elizabeth using a few new techniques tbd such as provisional cast on and knitting the shawl from the middle out on each side. One could make it as wide or long as they like and it could be done in fingering or lace weight. This is just an idea that I am knocking around.
> 
> I thought I might release something like that next since it wouldn't take that long to design, and then while I knit up that sample, design another one with a knitted on border right after. I would probably include written instructions for those who are still wary of charts. What do you think? Does that sound like something anyone would want to knit?


I'm in, my square Elizabeth is going well, starting chart 5 on it. I was looking at it trying to figure out how to stretch it for a rectangle. (my SIL has a rectangular table and I know she would love a tablecloth for it. I think I will try a square Glen Allen for the other daughter. (I have my work cut out for me!) Not holbrook, sorry senior moment.


----------



## Deeknits

Pocahontas said:


> Here's my vote FOR the rectangular shawl. I have some choice yarns waiting in the wings for 'such a time as this'.
> 
> I have to agree with Sue about you, Dee, getting us out of our comfort zones, raising the bar and then making us love the new techniques we have learned. To your credit Dee, there are so many of us here at KP who would never have even tried lace knitting if it weren't for you.
> And for being such an ever present help to us all - what an amazing opportunity for us. Thank you for that.


I agree, too...what they said!!!!


----------



## roed2er

Dee - you do your designing and I will knit; lead the way and us shawlettes will follow! Debi


----------



## CathyAnn

I agree with everyone else. Actually, I'll knit whatever you design. My skill and knowledge of knitting has expanded exponentially, and continues with each challenge you give us. I'm always looking forward to the next design!  :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli

Wanted to update everyone on THE KITTEN, he is now eating cat food (wet), he potties in the box,(have to have a lift in) and he is playing up a storm. We figure he is 4 weeks old now.


----------



## Sandiego

Dreamfli said:


> Wanted to update everyone on THE KITTEN, he is now eating cat food (wet), he potties in the box,(have to have a lift in) and he is playing up a storm. We figure he is 4 weeks old now.


He is soooooooo cute!!!! What a cute little baby!!!


----------



## Deeknits

Beautiful!!!!

Are you sure Goober is a HE? I've always been told all 3 color calicos are female! But there are always exceptions to every rule.


----------



## Dreamfli

2 colors only, black and white and he is a boy!


----------



## Deeknits

Dreamfli said:


> 2 colors only, black and white and he is a boy!


Great! On my monitor he looks like there's some orange on his head and back.

Whatever.....he's a handsome little Dude!


----------



## Dreamfli

Deeknits said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 colors only, black and white and he is a boy!
> 
> 
> 
> Great! On my monitor he looks like there's some orange on his head and back.
> 
> Whatever.....he's a handsome little Dude!
Click to expand...

He is very handsome and still very sweet. Been a lot of work but he is worth it

:thumbup:


----------



## momrnbk

stevieland said:


> Hi y'all!! Sounds like everyone is hard at work! Rosalie, that little sweater is so darn cute. Love the color. You really make great baby sweaters. Also, that chart is really useful. I had not seen that before.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends!
> 
> MelodyPop, you rock, honey. I commented on your topic, but again, great job. (Everyone check out that shawl of hers... and to think how we had to beg her not to give up.... when all along she had that beauty up her sleeve!)
> 
> I wanted to run something past everyone. I've had more than a few requests to turn some of my triangle patterns into rectangles... so I was thinking of a rectangular Elizabeth using a few new techniques tbd such as provisional cast on and knitting the shawl from the middle out on each side. One could make it as wide or long as they like and it could be done in fingering or lace weight. This is just an idea that I am knocking around.
> 
> I thought I might release something like that next since it wouldn't take that long to design, and then while I knit up that sample, design another one with a knitted on border right after. I would probably include written instructions for those who are still wary of charts. What do you think? Does that sound like something anyone would want to knit?


Dee, I think it's a matter of "if you design it, we will come". All of your designs are so creative, I'm on board for whatever strikes your fancy.


----------



## DanaKay

I'll take a pass this go round. I have just too much on my plate this time of year. My knitting time is pretty well booked until after the first of the year. Too too many WIP's that really really need to get done. 
I am beginning to have dreams of being attacked by partially knit projects with some sharp pointy sticks! :lol:

Happy Thanksgiving Canadian's!


----------



## YorkieMama

cdninswe said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you too.....Here's to turkey day tomorrow!!!!
> Do you have snow in AB yet - we just have rain in ONT.
> 
> I suppose there is snow in the Great White North but I am in southern part of Alberta and we haven't had any snow that stayed. On Thursday and Friday we had some "thick" rain that melted before it hit the ground.
> 
> I am enjoying my turkey as I write this. I have a hard time getting organized to cook for just myself. I did get my yarn cabinet built and Miss Zoe put together and dressed - can't have a "neked" dress form sitting in the living room now can we. LOL


----------



## YorkieMama

stevieland said:


> Hi y'all!! Sounds like everyone is hard at work! Rosalie, that little sweater is so darn cute. Love the color. You really make great baby sweaters. Also, that chart is really useful. I had not seen that before.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends!
> 
> MelodyPop, you rock, honey. I commented on your topic, but again, great job. (Everyone check out that shawl of hers... and to think how we had to beg her not to give up.... when all along she had that beauty up her sleeve!)
> 
> I wanted to run something past everyone. I've had more than a few requests to turn some of my triangle patterns into rectangles... so I was thinking of a rectangular Elizabeth using a few new techniques tbd such as provisional cast on and knitting the shawl from the middle out on each side. One could make it as wide or long as they like and it could be done in fingering or lace weight. This is just an idea that I am knocking around.
> 
> I thought I might release something like that next since it wouldn't take that long to design, and then while I knit up that sample, design another one with a knitted on border right after. I would probably include written instructions for those who are still wary of charts. What do you think? Does that sound like something anyone would want to knit?


Yes, yes and yes!!! Would love a rectangular Elizabeth, haven't knit the triangle yet but she is on the horizon. I even have the perfect yarn for the rectangular in my stash!


----------



## Caesarteaser

Count me in. I'm enjoying the Holbrook so much and have been thinking about my next shawl. I love the look of the Elizabeth and always look forward to learning new techniques.

Thanks for a beautifully written pattern. This is my first KAL and I love the support, ideas and extra charts that have come along. Will highly recommend to my friends. :-D


----------



## Melodypop

That sounds good to me. I did not use the chart, maybe because I was used to doing it step by step. Looking forward to your next creation. Norma


----------



## Dreamfli

I must of really wanted to keep the stitch count worksheet. I went looking for it in my computer this morning and I had it saved 3 different times. 

I am working on repeat 16 with the DK weight yarn. The piece is 14 inches deep with no blocking. Can anyone tell me how deep the holbrook is before body 3 chart and before blocking?


----------



## CathyAnn

I've just finished the Holbrook! Finally! I will be blocking it tomorrow morning, and hopefully get it posted here tomorrow evening.


----------



## britgirl

That's great! Looking forward to seeing it.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> I've just finished the Holbrook! Finally! I will be blocking it tomorrow morning, and hopefully get it posted here tomorrow evening.


----------



## stevieland

Hi everyone. Thanks for the feedback on the Elizabeth rectangular wrap. Am working on it... need to figure out the provisional cast on aspect of it and how that needs to look. I'm learning too!!

Cathy Ann, I can't wait to see your Holbrook!!!!!


----------



## Sandiego

Yeay, CathyAnn, I am looking forward to seeing your Holbrook too!!!! ;0)


----------



## CathyAnn

Finally!!! Heres my Holbrook after two false starts: the first time with this yarn thinking it might be too much of a stripe to it and ripped it out; the second time going as far as the 19th repeat of body chart 2 with pink Silky Wool, and decided I didnt like it, so ripped it out too. Then I went back to this green tonal yarn which I really like.

The yarn is Cascade Farms Heritage Silk Paints, 85% Merino Wool, 15% Mulberry Silk, fingering weight, color 9789, knit on size 5 (3.75 mm) needles. Since the yarn color doesnt have a name, Ive named it as An Evergreen Forest on a Sunny Day. The color in the pictures is too gray. The green of the yarn is vibrant with the deep green of Douglas Fir, a medium green and the yellow/green of sunshine on foliage. It used 645 yards. 

Using Dees shawls measurements, I blocked it to 66 wide, and 26 deep down the middle, and it fairly screamed as I blocked it.

A bonus  I have enough yarn left for a nice lace scarf (if I ever have time to knit one, that is)!


----------



## roed2er

It is GORGEOUS! My yarn just came yesterday and it is a wool/sild blend --- I am so encouraged looking at yours. Debi


----------



## Sandiego

CathyAnn, Wow!!!! That is a gorgeous color!!! It is perfect in every way. As always a superb job!!! Enjoy wearing it!!! ;0)


----------



## Silverowl

CathyAnn said:


> Finally!!! Heres my Holbrook after two false starts: the first time with this yarn thinking it might be too much of a stripe to it and ripped it out; the second time going as far as the 19th repeat of body chart 2 with pink Silky Wool, and decided I didnt like it, so ripped it out too. Then I went back to this green tonal yarn which I really like.
> 
> The yarn is Cascade Farms Heritage Silk Paints, 85% Merino Wool, 15% Mulberry Silk, fingering weight, color 9789, knit on size 5 (3.75 mm) needles. Since the yarn color doesnt have a name, Ive named it as An Evergreen Forest on a Sunny Day. The color in the pictures is too gray. The green of the yarn is vibrant with the deep green of Douglas Fir, a medium green and the yellow/green of sunshine on foliage. It used 645 yards.
> 
> Using Dees shawls measurements, I blocked it to 66 wide, and 26 deep down the middle, and it fairly screamed as I blocked it.
> 
> A bonus  I have enough yarn left for a nice lace scarf (if I ever have time to knit one, that is)!


Another stunning shawl, I will have to really buy this and get on and knit one.


----------



## Magicknitter

Absolutely beautiful! Am so inspired to make this shawl, bought the pattern already, but with Christmas coming, have a few gifts to get through first. And on top of that, have about 7 projects on the go right now. But I will get to it one day. Please keep posting.


----------



## Pocahontas

CathyAnn, your shawl is so very pretty. Great color Perfect knitting.


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn that is so very beautiful and such a delightful color. I know what you mean about colors not showing up the way they really are. It is a real problem with my pictures also. Great job and worth every minute of your hard work. Lovely, lovely.


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn, that is soooo gorgeous! It is beautifully knitted and blocked, but then we expect nothing less from you, my dear.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Edited to add: I definitely need to get some of that yarn!


----------



## Deeknits

I love it. I have that same yarn and also thought it would be too 'stripey'. Looks great!


----------



## Deeknits

I have a blocking question....

How do you block the Holbrook to get those perfect round circles along the edge?!?!

I'm only on the 12th repeat and aren't anywhere near the border but those circles stand out to me in every one I see!

(I know...it's probably in the blocking instructions that I haven't read yet!)


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn, That is gorgeous. Love the colour. Aren't you glad you went back to it?

Sue


----------



## christine4321

CathyAnn, what a pretty shawl. I love the striping.


----------



## Bethlyn

Love the shawls that participants here knit and show. it has inspired me to purchase Dee's Holbrook Shawl pattern and am looking forward to knitting it. 
Since i'm new here i hope you wont mind any questions.


----------



## roed2er

Bethlyn said:


> Love the shawls that participants here knit and show. it has inspired me to purchase Dee's Holbrook Shawl pattern and am looking forward to knitting it.
> Since i'm new here i hope you wont mind any questions.


Bethlyn --- we are so glad you are joining us! One thing I love about the shawl KAL's is that it is never too late to join and there is no such thing as too many questions. Matter of fact, my yarn and needles just arrived this week and I finished winding my yarn into a ball this morning before coming to work so I am ready to cast on tonight. Debi


----------



## Dreamfli

Join in anytime, we love new people. We do not have an end date! Questions are always welcomed. If its a real stumper you can always ask Dee herself and she is great about helping.


----------



## Pocahontas

Dreamfli said:


> Join in anytime, we love new people. We do not have an end date! Questions are always welcomed. If its a real stumper you can always ask Dee herself and she is great about helping.


How awesome is this group of people!!! Including our fearless mentor, Dee herself!


----------



## wonderfulewe

CathyAnn, your work earns a big WOW! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Dreamfli

Cathyann I love that shawl. Beautiful!


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> CathyAnn, That is gorgeous. Love the colour. Aren't you glad you went back to it?
> 
> Sue


Yes, Sue. I sure am glad. Nothing like 20/20 hindsight! I should have stayed with it to begin with.


----------



## fibrefay

Lovely shawl and pretty colour.


----------



## YorkieMama

CathyAnn said:


> Finally!!! Heres my Holbrook after two false starts: the first time with this yarn thinking it might be too much of a stripe to it and ripped it out; the second time going as far as the 19th repeat of body chart 2 with pink Silky Wool, and decided I didnt like it, so ripped it out too. Then I went back to this green tonal yarn which I really like.
> 
> The yarn is Cascade Farms Heritage Silk Paints, 85% Merino Wool, 15% Mulberry Silk, fingering weight, color 9789, knit on size 5 (3.75 mm) needles. Since the yarn color doesnt have a name, Ive named it as An Evergreen Forest on a Sunny Day. The color in the pictures is too gray. The green of the yarn is vibrant with the deep green of Douglas Fir, a medium green and the yellow/green of sunshine on foliage. It used 645 yards.
> 
> Using Dees shawls measurements, I blocked it to 66 wide, and 26 deep down the middle, and it fairly screamed as I blocked it.
> 
> A bonus  I have enough yarn left for a nice lace scarf (if I ever have time to knit one, that is)!


Your Holbrook is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## roed2er

Note to self: not a good idea to cast on and begin any lace knitting using black wool/ silk lace yarn while wearing black slacks! After a couple false starts, my Holbrook is now nicely going and I got to the third repeat of body chart two before calling it quits last night. This morning, I got my Plymouth Wedding shawl blocked and will return to my Holbrook as soon as I get caught up on some laundry. Debi


----------



## AlderRose

CathyAnn, Your shawl is gorgeous. I used that same yarn on my first Ashton and loved working with it. BTW, I found one site that lists that colorway as "Celtic" but like your name for it better.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> CathyAnn, Your shawl is gorgeous. I used that same yarn on my first Ashton and loved working with it. BTW, I found one site that lists that colorway as "Celtic" but like your name for it better.


Thank you Rose. I think "Celtic" fits it, but certainly not as descriptive. I liked working with it too! It's soft and has a wonderful drape.


----------



## Pocahontas

roed2er said:


> Note to self: not a good idea to cast on and begin any lace knitting using black wool/ silk lace yarn while wearing black slacks! After a couple false starts, my Holbrook is now nicely going and I got to the third repeat of body chart two before calling it quits last night. This morning, I got my Plymouth Wedding shawl blocked and will return to my Holbrook as soon as I get caught up on some laundry. Debi


Really looking forward to seeing a black Holbrook!


----------



## seamus

Hi CathyAnn - Your Holbrook is very beautiful, like all your work. If we had a contest you would definitely be one of the finalists - I love the way we all help when you are knitting your work. You are a wealth of information. I love that yarn too. I wonder what your next project will be - is there one in the works? Keep smiling. Seamus.


----------



## CathyAnn

Thank you Seamus! I've already worn the shawl -- to the grocery store! How's that for an occasion!

I'm not sure what I'll do next. For me, Dee's next shawl will be a priority; it always is. I have so many projects lined up, I just can't make up my mind. :?


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> I have a blocking question....
> 
> How do you block the Holbrook to get those perfect round circles along the edge?!?!
> 
> I'm only on the 12th repeat and aren't anywhere near the border but those circles stand out to me in every one I see!
> 
> (I know...it's probably in the blocking instructions that I haven't read yet!)


Dee, I've been thinking about your question... The only thing I can say about the border circles is that the roundness is due to the way they're knit. When you get there, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## britgirl

[q
uote=CathyAnn]


Deeknits said:


> I have a blocking question....
> 
> How do you block the Holbrook to get those perfect round circles along the edge?!?!
> 
> I'm only on the 12th repeat and aren't anywhere near the border but those circles stand out to me in every one I see!
> 
> (I know...it's probably in the blocking instructions that I haven't read yet!)


Dee, I've been thinking about your question... The only thing I can say about the border circles is that the roundness is due to the way they're knit. When you get there, you'll see what I mean.[/quote]

Each of those is individually pinned. Yes, they are result of doing double yarn overs on one row, then knitted and pulled into on next one, then knitted on next one and finally bound off on next one. Amazing how that gives the Circle shape. The final thing is pinning each one individually. It is time consuming blocking it! It took me nearly two hours with both Holbrooks I knitted.
Sue


----------



## Deeknits

britgirl said:


> Each of those is individually pinned. Yes, they are result of doing double yarn overs on one row, then knitted and pulled into on next one, then knitted on next one and finally bound off on next one. Amazing how that gives the Circle shape. The final thing is pinning each one individually. It is time consuming blocking it! It took me nearly two hours with both Holbrooks I knitted.
> Sue


Those stitches sounds so confusing to me right now! I'm sure it'll make sense when I get there. I'm really dreading the border. I've looked at the tutorial pictures a dozen times and I just don't 'get it'. I wish I could find a video demonstrating it!


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of those is individually pinned. Yes, they are result of doing double yarn overs on one row, then knitted and pulled into on next one, then knitted on next one and finally bound off on next one. Amazing how that gives the Circle shape. The final thing is pinning each one individually. It is time consuming blocking it! It took me nearly two hours with both Holbrooks I knitted.
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Those stitches sounds so confusing to me right now! I'm sure it'll make sense when I get there. I'm really dreading the border. I've looked at the tutorial pictures a dozen times and I just don't 'get it'. I wish I could find a video demonstrating it!
Click to expand...

Even without the tutorial, trust me, when you get to it and read the pattern, it really tells you exactly what to do. And you know you can ask us here and get an answer to anything that is not making sense. I have faith in you, girlfriend!


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of those is individually pinned. Yes, they are result of doing double yarn overs on one row, then knitted and pulled into on next one, then knitted on next one and finally bound off on next one. Amazing how that gives the Circle shape. The final thing is pinning each one individually. It is time consuming blocking it! It took me nearly two hours with both Holbrooks I knitted.
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Those stitches sounds so confusing to me right now! I'm sure it'll make sense when I get there. I'm really dreading the border. I've looked at the tutorial pictures a dozen times and I just don't 'get it'. I wish I could find a video demonstrating it!
Click to expand...

Deeknits, with Dee's directions, I only glanced at the tutorial pictures, and found everything clear. You will too! No worries! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

Deeknits,
Don't worry about it. When you get to it, you will find how easy the border is, and you will get a lot of pleasure seeing how that border develops. Just make sure that for the blocking you have a lot of pins, as it does require more than the usual number because of the number of those circles. I am sure you will love it when you are done. Indeed, I think as you work your way along the border you will feel a sense of excitement, and then when you are done, your reaction will be "wow, I can't believe I did this, I can't believe I was so apprehensive about it. It really wasn't hard to do".

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of those is individually pinned. Yes, they are result of doing double yarn overs on one row, then knitted and pulled into on next one, then knitted on next one and finally bound off on next one. Amazing how that gives the Circle shape. The final thing is pinning each one individually. It is time consuming blocking it! It took me nearly two hours with both Holbrooks I knitted.
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Those stitches sounds so confusing to me right now! I'm sure it'll make sense when I get there. I'm really dreading the border. I've looked at the tutorial pictures a dozen times and I just don't 'get it'. I wish I could find a video demonstrating it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deeknits, with Dee's directions, I only glanced at the tutorial pictures, and found everything clear. You will too! No worries! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Deeknits

I trust you all so I'm gonna hold you to it! LOL!



britgirl said:


> Deeknits,
> Don't worry about it. When you get to it, you will find how easy the border is, and you will get a lot of pleasure seeing how that border develops. Just make sure that for the blocking you have a lot of pins, as it does require more than the usual number because of the number of those circles. I am sure you will love it when you are done. Indeed, I think as you work your way along the border you will feel a sense of excitement, and then when you are done, your reaction will be "wow, I can't believe I did this, I can't believe I was so apprehensive about it. It really wasn't hard to do".
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of those is individually pinned. Yes, they are result of doing double yarn overs on one row, then knitted and pulled into on next one, then knitted on next one and finally bound off on next one. Amazing how that gives the Circle shape. The final thing is pinning each one individually. It is time consuming blocking it! It took me nearly two hours with both Holbrooks I knitted.
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Those stitches sounds so confusing to me right now! I'm sure it'll make sense when I get there. I'm really dreading the border. I've looked at the tutorial pictures a dozen times and I just don't 'get it'. I wish I could find a video demonstrating it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deeknits, with Dee's directions, I only glanced at the tutorial pictures, and found everything clear. You will too! No worries! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

That border! It is so much fun to watch it happen on YOUR needles. I spent so much time just looking at it that it took much longer to finish than it should have. And you know what, the same thing is happening on the 2nd Holbrook!


----------



## britgirl

I really have to agree with this. There is just something so special about Holbrook.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> That border! It is so much fun to watch it happen on YOUR needles. I spent so much time just looking at it that it took much longer to finish than it should have. And you know what, the same thing is happening on the 2nd Holbrook!


----------



## Deeknits

Knowing you and Rose started at the same place I did, I'm almost excited now about the border! My first lace shawl had a picked up border and I agree it was fun. The instructions for it was different but again....I'm trusting ya'll!



britgirl said:


> I really have to agree with this. There is just something so special about Holbrook.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> That border! It is so much fun to watch it happen on YOUR needles. I spent so much time just looking at it that it took much longer to finish than it should have. And you know what, the same thing is happening on the 2nd Holbrook!
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

My EXCEPTional Holbrook

I wanted to make a Holbrook Shawl for a special friend. ...Except she is allergic to everything and doesnt have patience to block anything. Using acrylic yarn and killing the finished shawl seemed to be the solution.

...Except that Im a glutton for punishment, and figured I would do it up royal and see if I could add a border next to the YO eyelets along the garter edge. I isolated the motif in the mesh pattern for the center of the shawl and away I went, knitting and frogging, until I finally had something that looked like a border. I was having a ball.

...Except that the ball of yarn was starting to get fairly light as I started the border. By the time I was half way through the border, I was all of the way through the ball. Not to worry, I had the same color from a different yarn company. 

...Except that the 2nd yarn appeared to be sport weight and the yarn Id started with was fingering weight. I took a deep breath and frogged back to the first few rows of the border, picking up all of those stitches from the main body as I went. 

Okay, so I would just alternate the two yarns: knitting across and purling back with one, and then change to the other. ...Except that with the sport weight yarn, I had to join 2 stitches from the main body instead of the 1 when using the fingering weight yarn. 

I was feeling pretty good. The two yarns were blending really well. I could see no variation in color, and the lace edging was laying nice and flat as it was being added to the main body. 

...Except that there was no stretch where the lace edging joined the main body of the shawl. The problem was the way I was carrying the waiting yarn behind the work. After frogging again, I began knitting the 1st stitch of every right side row with both yarns held together. Although it added a bit of bulk to that row of stitches, it gave the stretch the shawl needed.

When there were about 20 stitches left on the main body, I started wondering how the pattern repeat in the edging was going to end. Yes! I honestly refused to fuss about it until then, and you are expecting another ...Except. Sorry, not this time. I only had to make one small adjustment to end up exactly on the mark. 

...Except (Now are you happy?) that when I was holding the finished shawl up for final inspection I found one stitch from the main body that hadnt gotten picked up and/or worked into the edging. With a bit of yarn and a darning needle, that stitch has been safely tucked in. 

It seems somehow fitting that tomorrow I plan on killing the poor thing.


----------



## britgirl

Wow you have really been busy. Sounds like you are a glutton (sp) for punishment. Anyway you made it, and I for one can't wait to see the finished product. I'm still trying to picture it in my mind. I do hope it is posted before I leave. Isn't it funny how Dee's beautiful designs always get you thinking about what more you can do with them to truly personalize them and to try something even more different. You certainly are very good about challenging yourself.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> My EXCEPTional Holbrook
> 
> I wanted to make a Holbrook Shawl for a special friend. ...Except she is allergic to everything and doesnt have patience to block anything. Using acrylic yarn and killing the finished shawl seemed to be the solution.
> 
> ...Except that Im a glutton for punishment, and figured I would do it up royal and see if I could add a border next to the YO eyelets along the garter edge. I isolated the motif in the mesh pattern for the center of the shawl and away I went, knitting and frogging, until I finally had something that looked like a border. I was having a ball.
> 
> ...Except that the ball of yarn was starting to get fairly light as I started the border. By the time I was half way through the border, I was all of the way through the ball. Not to worry, I had the same color from a different yarn company.
> 
> ...Except that the 2nd yarn appeared to be sport weight and the yarn Id started with was fingering weight. I took a deep breath and frogged back to the first few rows of the border, picking up all of those stitches from the main body as I went.
> 
> Okay, so I would just alternate the two yarns: knitting across and purling back with one, and then change to the other. ...Except that with the sport weight yarn, I had to join 2 stitches from the main body instead of the 1 when using the fingering weight yarn.
> 
> I was feeling pretty good. The two yarns were blending really well. I could see no variation in color, and the lace edging was laying nice and flat as it was being added to the main body.
> 
> ...Except that there was no stretch where the lace edging joined the main body of the shawl. The problem was the way I was carrying the waiting yarn behind the work. After frogging again, I began knitting the 1st stitch of every right side row with both yarns held together. Although it added a bit of bulk to that row of stitches, it gave the stretch the shawl needed.
> 
> When there were about 20 stitches left on the main body, I started wondering how the pattern repeat in the edging was going to end. Yes! I honestly refused to fuss about it until then, and you are expecting another ...Except. Sorry, not this time. I only had to make one small adjustment to end up exactly on the mark.
> 
> ...Except (Now are you happy?) that when I was holding the finished shawl up for final inspection I found one stitch from the main body that hadnt gotten picked up and/or worked into the edging. With a bit of yarn and a darning needle, that stitch has been safely tucked in.
> 
> It seems somehow fitting that tomorrow I plan on killing the poor thing.


----------



## EqLady

I'm so happy for creative people!! Can't wait to see the blocked product. I'm almost finished with Chart 1 of Holbrook but Glenallen is waiting to be blocked. I may get that done today.


----------



## roed2er

I am enjoying knitting along on the Holbrook -- on the 11th repeat of body chart 2. While it may take me a bit more time, I found that if I used markers in the middle/lacy section for the repeats (taking them off while really reading and working row 6 for accuracy and then putting them back on while doing row 3), I can actually knit this pattern while watching TV with my husband. I am sure that will change when I get to the border! Lol.

I did take a few hours off knitting yesterday to attend the bridal shower for my son's fiance ---- and she loved the Plymouth shawl I knitted for her. What I loved was meeting her sister ---- a fellow knitter who is the process of buying a small but very nice yarn shop a couple hours away! We chatted long enough to swap enough info we can find each other on Ravelry and I plan on bringing her here as well.

Well, it's Monday and off to work I must go if I want to buy any more yarn. Debi


----------



## seamus

Rose - Could you find time ??? to write an 'Except' story every day? The coffee goes down lovely when you are reading about your escapades. Seamus


----------



## AlderRose

Seamus, DH says that some people are their own worst enemies. It definitely is true in my case. 

After a morning of errands, I finally have time to "kill" that shawl. I don't know whether you should be praying for me or the shawl... maybe both of us.


----------



## seamus

So Rose, did the shawl jump up and bite you? Of course not, all the love that went into that work for your friend, will not be wasted. You will be happy, and she will be happy, it must be difficult living with a problem like your friend has. Not everyone has a friend like you. Now I'm waiting to see that great shawl. Seamus...


----------



## weezacat

I am on row 2 of border chart 3, so close to finishing I can't stand it. However, the written instructions say to purl 17 and the chart says to knit 17 on the wrong side row. I am not sure, but I think I should purl. Thanks for the help. Karon


----------



## stevieland

weezacat said:


> I am on row 2 of border chart 3, so close to finishing I can't stand it. However, the written instructions say to purl 17 and the chart says to knit 17 on the wrong side row. I am not sure, but I think I should purl. Thanks for the help. Karon


Actually, you think you should knit those stitches.... although it doesn't really make that much difference to be frank in the way it looks once it is blocked. I am going to have to check at home with my blue sample and my working charts to see what I did. I am so sorry.... I thought we'd caught everything during the tech editing process. Darn.


----------



## momrnbk

Just catching up on the KAL, and was blown away by Cathy Ann's Holbrook. It is just gorgeous and the color is so perfect. Your work is amazing.


----------



## AlderRose

I have ear plugs in from all of the screaming that went on when I put this poor Holbrook on the torture rack and then "killed" it. I have discovered one nice thing about working with acrylic yarn: you can take it outside in the rain to take pictures, and it doesn't wilt like wool does... I came back inside feeling quite soggy, but the shawl looks great.

It blocked out 68 x 26.


----------



## omabear

Worth every little scream--what a beauty. Love it!!!


----------



## britgirl

That's beautiful. Love the colour! You did a fantastic job.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> I have ear plugs in from all of the screaming that went on when I put this poor Holbrook on the torture rack and then "killed" it. I have discovered one nice thing about working with acrylic yarn: you can take it outside in the rain to take pictures, and it doesn't wilt like wool does... I came back inside feeling quite soggy, but the shawl looks great.
> 
> It blocked out 68 x 26.


----------



## AlderRose

Thanks Omabear and Sue,
I'm amazed that it turned out as well as it did considering all that we went through to get it finished. 

Sue, have a good trip. Wish your Mum happy birthday from all of us. 

Rosalie


----------



## momrnbk

I can't believe that's acrylic! A beautiful photograph of your gorgeous Holbrook.


----------



## stevieland

My goodness Rosalie, how lovely is that????? I can't believe it is acrylic either. It turned out absolutely stunning. And such pretty pics as always--Holbrook looks so pretty with the fall colors. 

Acrylic??? Get outta here!!!!!


----------



## AlderRose

Thanks Momrnbk, It's really scary "killing" it, but it's also quite interesting. It went into the process with a lot of body and not very soft and came out with a wonderful drape and soft as silk. I don't think it has the give that wool has, though. Still, it will work great for someone who has major allergies.


----------



## AlderRose

Dee, I feel like a traitor using acrylic, but it was the only way to go for this particular friend. How about the color match on the border? And it's two different weights of yarn. I really got away with murder on this one.


I took those photos just a bit over an hour ago and now we have a real coastal storm brewing with heavy rain and lots of wind. Whew!


----------



## seamus

It's all I was expecting and more -Perfection...... Seamus.


----------



## Pocahontas

Oh my goodness, Pacific Rose, you have absolutely NOTHING to be ashamed of with your yarn choice. Your beautiful creamy Holbrook looks so substantial - so wonderful. 
It looks like you added a little something extra at the edging - maybe the tiny lace motif? 
Your friend will be completely delighted!


----------



## Sandiego

Pacific Rose, Wow!!!! Your acrylic Holbrook is beyond amazing! Your friend will love it!!!!! Gorgeous knitting and blocking as usual for you. Love it!!! ;0)


----------



## EqLady

Unbelievably beautiful! That color so lovely.


----------



## AlderRose

Thanks. I wish all my experiments worked as well.


----------



## nanciann

That really is a surprising result for acrylic yarn. It looks so lovely in that color and can't see any thing wrong with that beautiful border. After all the trouble you had getting it together...you should be thrilled with the outcome. Good for you and your friend will be so thankful for your consideration of her allergies.


----------



## CathyAnn

The acrylic worked beautifully for the Holbrook. Your friend will be thrilled. It's just perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## YorkieMama

Pacific Rose said:


> I have ear plugs in from all of the screaming that went on when I put this poor Holbrook on the torture rack and then "killed" it. I have discovered one nice thing about working with acrylic yarn: you can take it outside in the rain to take pictures, and it doesn't wilt like wool does... I came back inside feeling quite soggy, but the shawl looks great.
> 
> It blocked out 68 x 26.


Wow!!!! You did an exceptional job as usual!!


----------



## Murphy 41

Hi Pacific Rose your shawl turned out beautiful and I'm sure your friend will be thrilled with it.

I have been sick for the past week so have not worked on my shall very much but I was so excited because after adding 5 repeats I was ready to start body chart 3 and then on to the border. When I started body chart 3 something wasn't right so I started scrutinizing my shawl. I found that I added a stitch in the front panel about 12 rows down and that left a little hole so I decided to just take out that stitch, after thinking of it for a little while I decided that would leave a little play in the stitches so instead I decided to take out about 7 stitches across to even out the extra yarn left from taking out only one stitch. Well, after having that mess on my hands it was time to just suck it up and do some reverse stitching. Mind you I had already taken out my life line that far down because it looked good to me while I was sick. The long and the short of it is I put a life line in after the fact ripped out 12 rows of knitting and I'm now trying to figure out why my count is off by one stitch but that's tomorrow's problem. The moral to my story is, even though you have the pattern down pat in your mind your mind takes a walk on you when your sick. Happy knitting everyone.


----------



## AlderRose

It is interesting how something makes complete sense when we are sick or tired or stressed and then makes absolutely no sense at all when we are back in our right mind. It's just too bad that our knitting has to pay for it. 

I hope you figure out your stitch count dilemma...tomorrow!


----------



## YasminaB

I have a question. Purchased yarn from Ice yarn which arrived today. It is 2 ply sock, baby, 25% mohair and 75% acrylic. I loved your pattern as soon as I saw it but I have not knitted lace before and hope that this is an easy one to knit. Can I knit your shawl with this yarn?It's called oglak 
mohair and the pale green is beautiful. YasminaB Thank you


----------



## YasminaB

I have a question. Purchased yarn from Ice yarn which arrived today. It is 2 ply sock, baby, 25% mohair and 75% acrylic. I loved your pattern as soon as I saw it but I have not knitted lace before and hope that this is an easy one to knit. Can I knit your shawl with this yarn?It's called oglak 
mohair and the pale green is beautiful. YasminaB Thank you
I live in LA not Israel .


----------



## stevieland

YasminaB said:


> I have a question. Purchased yarn from Ice yarn which arrived today. It is 2 ply sock, baby, 25% mohair and 75% acrylic. I loved your pattern as soon as I saw it but I have not knitted lace before and hope that this is an easy one to knit. Can I knit your shawl with this yarn?It's called oglak
> mohair and the pale green is beautiful. YasminaB Thank you
> I live in LA not Israel .


Hi and welcome! I have to be frank, I don't think that this is the easiest shawl for one's first lace shawl, but if you are an experienced knitter, you will probably be okay.

That yarn would have to be steam blocked like Pacific Rose did above since it is mostly acrylic. I don't usually recommend anything with mohair for a first lace project since it can be harder to see the stitches, but I looked at the yarn online and it doesn't seem to be too "hairy." Maybe swatch some stockinette with it and see how you like it and how it is to work with. Try to frog some stitches on the swatch and see how easy it is to unpick them. Again, if you are used to working with that kind of yarn, you should be fine. That yarn is lace weight, not fingering FYI, so I would use a US3 or 4 at the largest.


----------



## christine4321

Pacific Rose, the shawl turned out absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## christine4321

I have took a break from knitting the shawl to finally sew up my Caroline Tank. I am only on repeat 10 of the shawl and had the tank in the back of my mind. 

I was procrastinating with the tank as I wasn't sure what was meant by the instructions to finish the shoulder shaping. I did my best and made some changes but so far it is working out well. I am in the process of changing the cowl neck into a turtle neck so for me it was some guess work as I never did anything like that before. The tank is actually looking elegant and I am hoping that it will finish up nicely. I am using DK gloss from knit picks.

I hope to do more of the shawl later today. The shawl will be something to wear in the spring and summer only though given my choice of yarn. Maybe when I am done I will knit a heavier one for winter.


----------



## EqLady

PacificRose, what specific acrylic yarn did you use? And needle size and how much yarn?


----------



## Dreamfli

My knitting time does not seem to be coming back, darn it. Goober is getting bigger and not so demanding but work has been busier than usual. I am on the Knit on Border part on my blue holbrook. I am really pleased with how its working out and what was I afraid of? this has turned out to be much easier than I thought it would be.

Thanks to Dee for another great pattern with great instructions!


----------



## AlderRose

Christine4321, Good for you for tackling the finish work on your Caroline Tank. As far as the shawl goes, you will be surprised at just how warm these lace shawls are. It's cool here this morning, and I didn't want to build a fire. I grabbed my Nadira and wrapped it around my shoulders. With that and a pair of wool socks on my feet, I am nice and toasty.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> My knitting time does not seem to be coming back, darn it. Goober is getting bigger and not so demanding but work has been busier than usual. I am on the Knit on Border part on my blue holbrook. I am really pleased with how its working out and what was I afraid of? this has turned out to be much easier than I thought it would be.
> 
> Thanks to Dee for another great pattern with great instructions!


You are welcome! I too avoided knitted on borders for a long time because they looked too hard! Heck, Holbrook was only the second one I ever did. I make no pretense here among my friends that I've been doing these things for years.... I joke but I am literally one step ahead of you all. It makes me push myself to find new techniques for Shawlettes to learn along with me. That is probably why my instructions don't assume... it wasn't too long ago that I learned the techniques myself, so I don't take anything for granted.

With my Elizabeth wrap I am working on now, I am learning various provisional cast ons in order to pick the best one for the pattern... I wouldn't have researched and swatched cast ons for 2 days if not for having to design a shawl with one, believe me. (I must have 25 little 2" x 2" blue swatches laying around now.) So when it is explained in the pattern, all the little road blocks to success will be fresh in my head, which is a good thing. I may even do a video with this one... although I am a bit embarrassed for anyone to see my ugly arthritic hands..... I know some kid will come on the YouTube comments and write "Ugh lady, those are some hideous hands you old bat." You know how those kids are on that site... from the mean mouths of babes. :|


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> My knitting time does not seem to be coming back, darn it. Goober is getting bigger and not so demanding but work has been busier than usual. I am on the Knit on Border part on my blue holbrook. I am really pleased with how its working out and what was I afraid of? this has turned out to be much easier than I thought it would be.
> 
> Thanks to Dee for another great pattern with great instructions!
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome! I too avoided knitted on borders for a long time because they looked too hard! Heck, Holbrook was only the second one I ever did. I make no pretense here among my friends that I've been doing these things for years.... I joke but I am literally one step ahead of you all. It makes me push myself to find new techniques for Shawlettes to learn along with me. That is probably why my instructions don't assume... it wasn't too long ago that I learned the techniques myself, so I don't take anything for granted.
> 
> With my Elizabeth wrap I am working on now, I am learning various provisional cast ons in order to pick the best one for the pattern... I wouldn't have swatched cast ons for 2 days if not for having to design a shawl with one, believe me. (I must have 25 little 2" x 2" blue swatches laying around now.) So when it is explained in the pattern, all the little road blocks to success will be fresh in my head, which is a good thing. I may even do a video with this one... although I am a bit embarrassed for anyone to see my ugly arthritic hands..... I know some kid will come on the YouTube comments and write "Ugh lady, those are some hideous hands you old bat." You know how those kids are on that site... from the mean mouths of babes. :|
Click to expand...

Well anyone that would say that needs--to be banned from You tube (lol)

I have to tell you I would not have tried this one if I hadn't tried all the other patterns before. I knew that if I ran into a problem you would be there to get me back on the right track. I have found this to be one of the easier shawls. When I learned to go with the flow and read my knitting, it went much faster.

One reason slow going is I have 2 Holbrooks and the square Elizabeth all on needles. I would like to get this Blue one done so I can actually wear it in the office in the morning. Its chilly in here.

My knitting skills have increased so much since starting with your shawls. I have so many in the family asking for one that I could just knit shawls (if I only had the lace yarn) forever.


----------



## seamus

Well Dee, I read your explanation of how you designed shawls, so that it was so easy to follow the pattern. You are a stickler for perfection. I am struggling still here, and I have decided that the terms in U.S and in Britain must be different. All my problems seem to stem from me trying to understand which part of the pattern I should knit - the middle (coloured) part or the whole shibang. I am a good knitter, but when you've said that, you have said all. I can read the knitting, I can knit quite well, but reading which part of the pattern to knit will finish me off I think. As for arthritic hands - I have those too - they are a sign of a hard working life, and you should be proud of them. Show them off, as I do, and enjoy your life, clever lady. Seamus.


----------



## Dreamfli

Better you than me with all the swatches. I would be going nuts by now with that many.(well I am pretty nutty anyways) I have never swatched until recently (trying to find out a guage for a sweater) I never knew that it was important. 

That's why you are the designer and I am just a knitter!


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> My knitting time does not seem to be coming back, darn it. Goober is getting bigger and not so demanding but work has been busier than usual. I am on the Knit on Border part on my blue holbrook. I am really pleased with how its working out and what was I afraid of? this has turned out to be much easier than I thought it would be.
> 
> Thanks to Dee for another great pattern with great instructions!
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome! I too avoided knitted on borders for a long time because they looked too hard! Heck, Holbrook was only the second one I ever did. I make no pretense here among my friends that I've been doing these things for years.... I joke but I am literally one step ahead of you all. It makes me push myself to find new techniques for Shawlettes to learn along with me. That is probably why my instructions don't assume... it wasn't too long ago that I learned the techniques myself, so I don't take anything for granted.
> 
> With my Elizabeth wrap I am working on now, I am learning various provisional cast ons in order to pick the best one for the pattern... I wouldn't have researched and swatched cast ons for 2 days if not for having to design a shawl with one, believe me. (I must have 25 little 2" x 2" blue swatches laying around now.) So when it is explained in the pattern, all the little road blocks to success will be fresh in my head, which is a good thing. I may even do a video with this one... although I am a bit embarrassed for anyone to see my ugly arthritic hands..... I know some kid will come on the YouTube comments and write "Ugh lady, those are some hideous hands you old bat." You know how those kids are on that site... from the mean mouths of babes. :|
Click to expand...

Dee, you make me laugh! You're not the only old bat around here! And you aren't the only one with arthritic hands!

Years ago, I taught business college, and one class assigned to me was -- gasp -- *shorthand*! I had never learned it. So I completely understand what it means to be one step ahead of the class! But you do it well! :thumbup:  No one would ever guess!


----------



## Grammy Bert

Why does it have to have a provisional cast-on? Can it have
the garter tab or just plain knit? Have tried the provisional
cast-on innumerable times and have not been able to get it! Now,
I seem to have a block against it. I know, Dee, you will convert
me. Then, it will be light stuff!

Grammy Bert


----------



## nanciann

I don't think any one of us should say a word about age and knitting ability. As for the arthritis, I think anyone over the age of 30yrs...will be quite understanding in that regard.

Dee has been knitting such a short time but oh what she has done with those years. She has taken it upon herself to learn what so many of us didn't want to bother with. That is the history and meaning of all these beautiful stitches.

She has shown what real talent is. I could never do what she has done with all my many years of knitting. If anyone says one word about arthritic hands in a knitting video...believe me that they will be inundated with retorts from her many followers. 

She has taught us all so many things that I can only say that I am honored to know her....and hope she continues to keep us on our toes with new ideas and techniques.


----------



## Sandiego

nanciann said:


> I don't think any one of us should say a word about age and knitting ability. As for the arthritis, I think anyone over the age of 30yrs...will be quite understanding in that regard.
> 
> Dee has been knitting such a short time but oh what she has done with those years. She has taken it upon herself to learn what so many of us didn't want to bother with. That is the history and meaning of all these beautiful stitches.
> 
> She has shown what real talent is. I could never do what she has done with all my many years of knitting. If anyone says one word about arthritic hands in a knitting video...believe me that they will be inundated with retorts from her many followers.
> 
> She has taught us all so many things that I can only say that I am honored to know her....and hope she continues to keep us on our toes with new ideas and techniques.


Yep!!!! I agree!!!! About arthritic fingers, I have them too, and I believe knitting is good therapy for these arthritic fingers and hands. As we age, uggggh, it is without a doubt people will have arthritic hands. There is no getting around it. Dee, you do have a lot of support and nobody dares even speak about arthritic hands or fingers. Your arthritic hands and fingers are VERY TALENTED!!!! ;0)


----------



## stevieland

Grammy Bert said:


> Why does it have to have a provisional cast-on? Can it have
> the garter tab or just plain knit? Have tried the provisional
> cast-on innumerable times and have not been able to get it! Now,
> I seem to have a block against it. I know, Dee, you will convert
> me. Then, it will be light stuff!
> 
> Grammy Bert


The rectangular shawl will be worked in two pieces that will mirror each other, working from the middle with a provisional cast on for the first piece, then placing those provisional stitches on the needles to knit the second half. So it's either work from the center and then use a provisional cast on, or start at the each end, meet in the middle and kitchener stitch it together, which I think is even more of a pain. It's a matter of picking one's poison!

I'm pretty sure we'll do a KAL for that one... we can all practice our swatches together then!


----------



## stevieland

Okay, y'all convinced me, we will be the old bat brigade together, and no snarky teens better give us a hard time about our beautiful, experienced hands or we will gang up on them and kick their butts!! So there!!!

And thanks as always for being so nice to me and saying such sweet things... my wonderful friends here, I love you guys!!


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> Okay, y'all convinced me, we will be the old bat brigade together, and no snarky teens better give us a hard time about our beautiful, experienced hands or we will gang up on them and kick their butts!! So there!!!
> 
> And thanks as always for being so nice to me and saying such sweet things... my wonderful friends here, I love you guys!!


The old bat brigade!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Cracks me up!

All of our compliments and loyalty to you, Dee, is well deserved! Without you, I wouldn't be the knitter I've become because of the Ashton. Since then, no pattern scares me!


----------



## Deeknits

CathyAnn said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, y'all convinced me, we will be the old bat brigade together, and no snarky teens better give us a hard time about our beautiful, experienced hands or we will gang up on them and kick their butts!! So there!!!
> 
> And thanks as always for being so nice to me and saying such sweet things... my wonderful friends here, I love you guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> The old bat brigade!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Cracks me up!
> 
> All of our compliments and loyalty to you, Dee, is well deserved! Without you, I wouldn't be the knitter I've become because of the Ashton. Since then, no pattern scares me!
Click to expand...

I'm proud to be an Old Bat.... Every swollen knuckle, scar and wrinkle has been earned!!!

CathyAnn is right...we wouldn't be where we are now if it weren't for you. Although I have to admit some patterns still spook me a bit!


----------



## pattibe

Coming down the home stretch. Just 8 border repeats to go and then blocking. Should be done by tonight. I know blocking will make it longer,but it just doesn't seem to seem to be a big and shawlly as in the pictures. P


----------



## nanciann

It's really amazing how this blocks out. I thought the same thing until I started blocking.



pattibe said:


> Coming down the home stretch. Just 8 border repeats to go and then blocking. Should be done by tonight. I know blocking will make it longer,but it just doesn't seem to seem to be a big and shawlly as in the pictures. P


----------



## pattibe

nanciann said:


> It's really amazing how this blocks out. I thought the same thing until I started blocking.
> 
> 
> 
> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming down the home stretch. Just 8 border repeats to go and then blocking. Should be done by tonight. I know blocking will make it longer,but it just doesn't seem to seem to be a big and shawlly as in the pictures. P
Click to expand...

Good. Thanks. I am anxious to finish my first and then start another. I am trying to determine if I should add beads. What do you think?


----------



## AlderRose

Dee, When you started talking about your concerns about making video with your arthritic hands, I thought of my friend who has arthritis in her hips. Personally, I'd much rather see a video of your arthritic hands than ... Well, there are worse things than arthritic hands. 

Who cares what they look like when they can make such beautiful things and help the rest of us make them too. Do any of us remember reading about how horrible Michelangelo's hands looked?

So what does this make us: "Old Shawlette Bats," "Batty Old Shawlettes," "Old Batty Shawlettes?" Dee, you need to design a black, bat-wing shawl!


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady said:


> PacificRose, what specific acrylic yarn did you use? And needle size and how much yarn?


Uhmmn, Needle size is easy: US #5. Specific Yarn? I started with a baby weight yarn from a company that seems to no longer make that weight of yarn. When I got to the border, I ran out half way thru, so frogged and alternated the first yarn with Bernat baby sport. I have no idea how much yarn I used.

One thing I want to mention. The acrylic shawl seems not to have the "give" that the wool ones do. When I make another one, I will add increases in the stockinet panels... maybe 1 stitch extra on each side every 4 rows. Those extra stitches will have to be tracked in order to get the border to work out right. It is a can of worms, but special friends are worth it.


----------



## seamus

So you think special, old, batty friends are worth a can of worms? Am I your friend? seamus.


----------



## stevieland

seamus said:


> So you think special, old, batty friends are worth a can of worms? Am I your friend? seamus.


They are worth 1000 cans of worms, my wonderful, batty old friend.  

P.S. Did you read that I am designing a wrap, a nice big lace rectangle, so you will not have to worry about what side to work when? Although I have not yet given up on you with that Ashton.


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Dee, When you started talking about your concerns about making video with your arthritic hands, I thought of my friend who has arthritis in her hips. Personally, I'd much rather see a video of your arthritic hands than ... Well, there are worse things than arthritic hands.
> 
> Who cares what they look like when they can make such beautiful things and help the rest of us make them too. Do any of us remember reading about how horrible Michelangelo's hands looked?
> 
> So what does this make us: "Old Shawlette Bats," "Batty Old Shawlettes," "Old Batty Shawlettes?" Dee, you need to design a black, bat-wing shawl!


I'm diggin' Batty Old Shawlettes... has a nice ring to it!


----------



## stevieland

pattibe said:


> Coming down the home stretch. Just 8 border repeats to go and then blocking. Should be done by tonight. I know blocking will make it longer,but it just doesn't seem to seem to be a big and shawlly as in the pictures. P


Woo Hoo!!Can't wait to see. It will stretch so much you will be amazed.


----------



## nanciann

pattibe said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really amazing how this blocks out. I thought the same thing until I started blocking.
> 
> 
> 
> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming down the home stretch. Just 8 border repeats to go and then blocking. Should be done by tonight. I know blocking will make it longer,but it just doesn't seem to seem to be a big and shawlly as in the pictures. P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good. Thanks. I am anxious to finish my first and then start another. I am trying to determine if I should add beads. What do you think?
Click to expand...

I have only done one shawl with beads....and that was with only a very few on the border of Wilshire. I think it would be best to check with some of our more bead accomplished knitters. They can give you a better answer.


----------



## AlderRose

seamus said:


> So you think special, old, batty friends are worth a can of worms? Am I your friend? seamus.


I have a big shovel.... and a can... and I know where to find the worms... so where do I send them? LOL!

Actually, whenever I start digging and weeding, I have 3 pet ducks that follow me around looking for handouts. If you REALLY wanted a can of worms, I'd have to fight for every one I dug, because these duck gals are fearless when it comes to big, fat, juicy worms.


----------



## pattibe

nanciann said:


> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really amazing how this blocks out. I thought the same thing until I started blocking.
> 
> 
> 
> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming down the home stretch. Just 8 border repeats to go and then blocking. Should be done by tonight. I know blocking will make it longer,but it just doesn't seem to seem to be a big and shawlly as in the pictures. P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good. Thanks. I am anxious to finish my first and then start another. I am trying to determine if I should add beads. What do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only done one shawl with beads....and that was with only a very few on the border of Wilshire. I think it would be best to check with some of our more bead accomplished knitters. They can give you a better answer.
Click to expand...

I just recently finished the Moonfleet Shawl which calls for 2500 beads (but actually only used about 2000). The pattern, of course, told you where to place the beads. So I guess I would have to go back to the charts on Holbrook and see if I can figure it out. Dee, any suggestions?


----------



## stevieland

pattibe said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really amazing how this blocks out. I thought the same thing until I started blocking.
> 
> 
> 
> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming down the home stretch. Just 8 border repeats to go and then blocking. Should be done by tonight. I know blocking will make it longer,but it just doesn't seem to seem to be a big and shawlly as in the pictures. P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good. Thanks. I am anxious to finish my first and then start another. I am trying to determine if I should add beads. What do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only done one shawl with beads....and that was with only a very few on the border of Wilshire. I think it would be best to check with some of our more bead accomplished knitters. They can give you a better answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just recently finished the Moonfleet Shawl which calls for 2500 beads (but actually only used about 2000). The pattern, of course, told you where to place the beads. So I guess I would have to go back to the charts on Holbrook and see if I can figure it out. Dee, any suggestions?
Click to expand...

I'm afraid I can't help you... I have not done any beading on my knitting... I just like to knit and don't have the patience to stop and put a bead on!


----------



## seamus

Rose, you have my type of humor, and you make me laugh all day. Actually, I was thinking about worms on my first shawl (maybe dry them, as it will be a long, long time before I will need them). I happen to know a tough old gander, and he would keep those greedy ducks under control (naughty girls).seamus.


----------



## Dreamfli

Things I have learned since joining "The Batty Old Shawlette's" 

1. Charts are not created equal. I can only work with Dee's so far.
2. Double yo's are fun! 
3. How to count! (well sometimes lol)
4. How to read my knitting!
5. That SSK and K2tog make stitches lean different ways!
6. That I can finish projects and literally have people begging for them.
7. Knitted on borders can be fun!

Anybody else have any to add?


----------



## britgirl

How to block shawls
Also, you are never too old to learn something new.

Sue


Dreamfli said:


> Things I have learned since joining "The Batty Old Shawlette's"
> 
> 1. Charts are not created equal. I can only work with Dee's so far.
> 2. Double yo's are fun!
> 3. How to count! (well sometimes lol)
> 4. How to read my knitting!
> 5. That SSK and K2tog make stitches lean different ways!
> 6. That I can finish projects and literally have people begging for them.
> 7. Knitted on borders can be fun!
> 
> Anybody else have any to add?


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> How to block shawls
> Also, you are never too old to learn something new.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things I have learned since joining "The Batty Old Shawlette's"
> 
> 1. Charts are not created equal. I can only work with Dee's so far.
> 2. Double yo's are fun!
> 3. How to count! (well sometimes lol)
> 4. How to read my knitting!
> 5. That SSK and K2tog make stitches lean different ways!
> 6. That I can finish projects and literally have people begging for them.
> 7. Knitted on borders can be fun!
> 
> Anybody else have any to add?
Click to expand...

I would add: patience, concentration, ...and a fearlessness in knitting anything that I never had before.

Also greater knowledge and skill in knitting in general.


----------



## Dreamfli

One other Trust the pattern, it is 98% of the time right and you have it wrong. LOL


----------



## pattibe

stevieland said:


> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really amazing how this blocks out. I thought the same thing until I started blocking.
> 
> 
> 
> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming down the home stretch. Just 8 border repeats to go and then blocking. Should be done by tonight. I know blocking will make it longer,but it just doesn't seem to seem to be a big and shawlly as in the pictures. P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good. Thanks. I am anxious to finish my first and then start another. I am trying to determine if I should add beads. What do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have only done one shawl with beads....and that was with only a very few on the border of Wilshire. I think it would be best to check with some of our more bead accomplished knitters. They can give you a better answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just recently finished the Moonfleet Shawl which calls for 2500 beads (but actually only used about 2000). The pattern, of course, told you where to place the beads. So I guess I would have to go back to the charts on Holbrook and see if I can figure it out. Dee, any suggestions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid I can't help you... I have not done any beading on my knitting... I just like to knit and don't have the patience to stop and put a bead on!
Click to expand...

Okay then. Holbrook is so lovely as it is it probably doesn't need any further enhancements. I may just experiment. Three border 2 repeats to go. Seems like I just can't finish. I start to feel guilty and put it down to work on my grandson's sweater...so neither is getting done. Gotta power it up. Christmas is close and I want to make at least 3 or 4 more shawls as presents. Think I will mix it up though with a Wilshire Shawl too.


----------



## EqLady

It's fun to make holes
You can learn to read charts
You can learn to hate written out instructions.
The jury is still out on the counting thing...


----------



## seamus

I've learned holes are no fun when they show up in the wrong place - usually about 12 inches later. I've learned that I was not born with the knowledge of how to read charts. I've learned that I will be contributing a lot of yarn to the local home for battered women and their children. I have also learned to keep on trucking with the charts, and when I'm in trouble I can always call on the KAL for help. Seamus.


----------



## EqLady

Seamus - wish I could sit next to you and help you out!


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> Things I have learned since joining "The Batty Old Shawlette's"
> 
> 1. Charts are not created equal. I can only work with Dee's so far.
> 2. Double yo's are fun!
> 3. How to count! (well sometimes lol)
> 4. How to read my knitting!
> 5. That SSK and K2tog make stitches lean different ways!
> 6. That I can finish projects and literally have people begging for them.
> 7. Knitted on borders can be fun!
> Anybody else have any to add?


And how to make the M1L & M1R increases.
How about blocking?
And we've all learned to take pictures and can post them on KP.
I also had no idea of how much yarn can be bought on-line and that there's such a thing as cob web weight yarn.
I'd never heard of Shetland or Estonian lace.

I sure feel like I was living under a rock somewhere.


----------



## Dreamfli

Hmm Batty Old Shawlettes that lived under rocks. hahaha

I still don't know what Estonian and Shetland lace are.

I sure have learned alot about yarn. I can't afford to be a yarn snob though, darn it.

I have learned a new language too, Frogging, rip it, yarn barf, such fun.


----------



## seamus

Eqlady - I have watched you struggle with the charts, I have watched you gradually grow and learn, and now you are producing lovely work. You have got a brain - I have got a brain that won't think about charts, as much as I try, I am not able to see the reason I have to do this, and so I must have it wrong. That is me- have to see it before my brain will do it. I would love for you to sit here, but you are all a long way from me. I shall shock you one of these days though. Regards, seamus.


----------



## momrnbk

Here's my two cents on the arthritic hand discussion. When my daughter was small, she touched the top of my mother's hands and said they felt so soft, like pillows. Made my mother smile. Now my daughter is a grown woman, my dear mother is gone, and my daughter said I now have Grandma's pillow hands. Lucky, lucky me.


----------



## EqLady

seamus said:


> Eqlady - I have watched you struggle with the charts, I have watched you gradually grow and learn, and now you are producing lovely work. You have got a brain - I have got a brain that won't think about charts, as much as I try, I am not able to see the reason I have to do this, and so I must have it wrong. That is me- have to see it before my brain will do it. I would love for you to sit here, but you are all a long way from me. I shall shock you one of these days though. Regards, seamus.


My money is on you Seamus!


----------



## pattibe

I'm finished.. yeah. It's on the blocking board as we speak.


----------



## Sandiego

pattibe said:


> I'm finished.. yeah. It's on the blocking board as we speak.


Yeay!!!! Fantastic!!! I can't wait to see it! I am sure it is gorgeous!!!! ;0)


----------



## pattibe

Sandiego said:


> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finished.. yeah. It's on the blocking board as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeay!!!! Fantastic!!! I can't wait to see it! I am sure it is gorgeous!!!! ;0)
Click to expand...

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I just hope I am blocking it right. ;-)


----------



## Dreamfli

Blue one is finally off the needles! Looks great! It was much easier than I thought it would be. 

The red one is needing four more repeats added to it. The twenty is just not big enough . Then I can start on the border on it!


----------



## AlderRose

We are waiting to see......


----------



## Dreamfli

Have to buy more pins before blocking happens, probably wed.


----------



## Anita H

Oh ladies, I am so happy. I finished up the Chastian Park shawl for you girlfriend so now I can concentrate on my Holbrook. I am working on the 11th repeat of chart 2 and am so enjoying it. I'm still trying to decide on adding a few more repeats to make it larger. I'll see how much yarn I have left before I make the final decision. Can't wait to see all your finished Holbrooks.


----------



## roed2er

Dreamfli said:


> Blue one is finally off the needles! Looks great! It was much easier than I thought it would be.
> 
> The red one is needing four more repeats added to it. The twenty is just not big enough . Then I can start on the border on it!


Congratulations! I am in total admiration - I am only knitting one Holbrook and just startiing my 21st repeat of the body ( working with lace yarn). Super job - can hardly wait to see both your Holbrooks. Debi


----------



## grannysk

I have just started the Holbrook Shawl ~ I'm using a fingering weight yarn. How do you know before blocking if the shawl is not big enough and to know how many repeats to do?

I have read about 2 or 3 of the last pages and have seen quite a few comments on how some are knitting more repeats than what is in the pattern soooooooooo that put me to thinking about the above question. :?


----------



## roed2er

grannysk said:


> I have just started the Holbrook Shawl ~ I'm using a fingering weight yarn. How do you know before blocking if the shawl is not big enough and to know how many repeats to do?
> 
> I have read about 2 or 3 of the last pages and have seen quite a few comments on how some are knitting more repeats than what is in the pattern soooooooooo that put me to thinking about the above question. :?


I am knitting extra repeats because I chose a lace weight yarn. I think most all of thos who chose fingering weight are knitting the 20 repeats of the pattern. Have fun with it - I am finding this one extremely pleasurable to knit. It' s just the perfect blend of relaxing stockinette sections and lace sections. And of course, I am not yet at the knitted-on border. Debi


----------



## grannysk

roed2er said:


> grannysk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just started the Holbrook Shawl ~ I'm using a fingering weight yarn. How do you know before blocking if the shawl is not big enough and to know how many repeats to do?
> 
> I have read about 2 or 3 of the last pages and have seen quite a few comments on how some are knitting more repeats than what is in the pattern soooooooooo that put me to thinking about the above question. :?
> 
> 
> 
> I am knitting extra repeats because I chose a lace weight yarn. I think most all of thos who chose fingering weight are knitting the 20 repeats of the pattern. Have fun with it - I am finding this one extremely pleasurable to knit. It' s just the perfect blend of relaxing stockinette sections and lace sections. And of course, I am not yet at the knitted-on border. Debi
Click to expand...

Thanks for the quick reply ~ that makes sense re the lace weight yarn and more repeats. Yes I too am finding it a pleasure to knit as are all Dee's designs. I've just finished the Nadira which I hope to post once we get some sun here so that I can take a pic


----------



## pattibe

I finished my silver/grey Holbrook and blocked it.. I took it to my knitting group on Friday to show it off and got all the oohs and aahs. Then I went into the knit shop to buy a shawl pin for it and everyone in the shop loved it. Now I have to take a few pictures and post them for all to see.


----------



## EqLady

If you usually knit close to gauge, you can go by Dee's blocked measurements to see how long down the back a piece will be.


----------



## grannysk

EqLady said:


> If you usually knit close to gauge, you can go by Dee's blocked measurements to see how long down the back a piece will be.


Thanks ~ I will do that


----------



## roed2er

OMG --- I am doing the knitted on border! And it is working out! For the last couple of mornings, I have actually woken up trying to visualize the process and fretting about it. But when it came down to time to actually do it, I just knit each stitch slowly one at a time as written AND IT WORKS! I wish I didn't have to go into work 2 hours early tomorrow - I want to keep knitting but I know I need some sleep. So excited - Debi


----------



## AlderRose

Yay! Isn't that border a blast. Your logic says that you are doing it all wrong because you aren't knitting back and forth like you did with the rest of the shawl, but you look at your needles as they are following the edging directions and there the edging is, forming just the way the directions say it will... and you kind of feel like you are defying the rules.

Another Ashton just came off the needles. This one is acrylic. Thought it best for our soon to be 9 year old GD's birthday. She will be able to loose it or maul it with little consequence.


----------



## christine4321

I have been excited to see pattibe's shawl but I guess she hasn't posted it yet!

I finally got past the spot that I was forever frogging and will be beginning repeat 14 tomorrow.

I am using life lines in every purl row. It is not an inconvenience with the interchangeable as I just thread the floss through the hole and the line inserts while I knit. Since doing this I haven't had to frog, just tink back a bit as I follow the line to get the stitches that I needed to redo. It is moving much faster this way.

I am so excited with the result. I still haven't seen a shawl that is more beautiful in design than the Holbrook. Some have come close but I see the Holbrook as a 10 and the closest in my opinion has been a 6 or 7, that is how awesome I think the shawl is!

I know there are beautiful ones out there it is just that I was not fond of them but seeing the new ways and shapes to wear them I now think they are very stylish and functional in many ways. But still I am convinced that I will not see one more beautiful to me.


----------



## stevieland

roed2er said:


> OMG --- I am doing the knitted on border! And it is working out! For the last couple of mornings, I have actually woken up trying to visualize the process and fretting about it. But when it came down to time to actually do it, I just knit each stitch slowly one at a time as written AND IT WORKS! I wish I didn't have to go into work 2 hours early tomorrow - I want to keep knitting but I know I need some sleep. So excited - Debi


I am glad that your border is working out! Like so much in life, it seems much harder until you actually site down with the needles and take it one step at a time. I felt the same way the first time I ever did one. (Which was one time before I designed this one, as I believe I've mentioned before.) I know we are all looking forward to seeing your pretty pics when you are done.


----------



## stevieland

christine4321 said:


> I have been excited to see pattibe's shawl but I guess she hasn't posted it yet!
> 
> I finally got past the spot that I was forever frogging and will be beginning repeat 14 tomorrow.
> 
> I am using life lines in every purl row. It is not an inconvenience with the interchangeable as I just thread the floss through the hole and the line inserts while I knit. Since doing this I haven't had to frog, just tink back a bit as I follow the line to get the stitches that I needed to redo. It is moving much faster this way.
> 
> I am so excited with the result. I still haven't seen a shawl that is more beautiful in design than the Holbrook. Some have come close but I see the Holbrook as a 10 and the closest in my opinion has been a 6 or 7, that is how awesome I think the shawl is!
> 
> I know there are beautiful ones out there it is just that I was not fond of them but seeing the new ways and shapes to wear them I now think they are very stylish and functional in many ways. But still I am convinced that I will not see one more beautiful to me.


I am so happy you are having such a good experience with the pattern. I think the best think about lifelines is that once you put them in, just the fact they are there sometimes it ends up you don't need them!

And I thank you from the bottom of my heart for your very kind words about the Holbrook design. Wow. I don't even know what to say! Speechless for once...


----------



## AlderRose

Monday night I finished the little Ashton for our granddaughter and last night I cast on my third Holbrook. DH looked over in disbelief, "What? Are you doing ANOTHER one already?" Life would be so dull without our DHs .... and our knitting.


----------



## roed2er

I have a question with lifelines on the Holbrook that I never ran into before doing knitted on borders. How do I account for the live stitch picked up? I have one mistake early on when I lost track of what row in the pattern I was on but I couldn't figure out how to do it and in all honesty, the mistake is such that with a needle and thread, I can close the extra YO and it won't show too badly --- I can live with it. But just for the future; any advice? Debi


----------



## AlderRose

Good Question Debi. On my first Holbrook, I frogged back quite a few repeats on that edging. I was a nervous wreck by the time I had all of the "live" stitches back into "living" order. It would have been nice to have had them all on a life-line.


----------



## CathyAnn

What helped (and saved) me there is that I had put in a lifeline on the last row of the body chart before starting the knitted-on border, and I didn't remove it until I had finished the shawl.


----------



## Sandiego

CathyAnn said:


> What helped (and saved) me there is that I had put in a lifeline on the last row of the body chart before starting the knitted-on border, and I didn't remove it until I had finished the shawl.


CathyAnn,

That is an fabulous idea. I would have never thought of that. Thanks!!!! ;0)


----------



## Deeknits

I learned the hard way about removing life lines too quick. I was on the last body repeat when I messed up tinking a few stitches in the lace part. No Biggie, I'll just rip back to the life line and start over. I do this occasionally instead of trying to work out all those loops with the YO's. Was going well until I looked down about 3 repeats to see a huge hole! Apparently I had missed picking up a stitch on the life line and when I removed that line the stitches started unraveling. So now I'm back to repeat 15. :roll: Oh well...I love the knitting process so it's just more knitting time!


----------



## umozabeads

Hello Shawlettes! It's been over two weeks since I was last on and I have literally come back from the dead! I woke up two Wednesdays ago, with a very sharp and burning pain on my right side. The pain was so bad that I knew I had to call the paramedics. Got out my id and insurance card and called. That's the last thing I remembered until I woke up three days later. It seems that my gall bladder ruptured, as well as losing a small piece of my right kidney. According to my doctor my heart stopped three times during the surgery and they decided to put me into an induced coma so that my healing process could go smoother. On top of that I had a very nasty blood infection from the rupture so I had to stay in the hospital until yesterday. I will be on antibiotics for several months. My right side is still tender and I tried to knit a little this morning but had to stop. I don't even know where I left off on this KAL, but I am going to catch up. I am just so very glad to be back, there are soooooo many messages that are in my email, its going to take at least a week to catch up. Happy to be back and knit on Shawlettes! Umoza


----------



## Sandiego

So sorry you had to go through surgery, but glad to hear you are on the mend!!! Blessings and quick healing to you. ;0)


----------



## EqLady

So sorry for your health problems, but it sounds like you had very good doctors. I will add you to my prayer list for a quick and uneventful recovery.


----------



## AlderRose

When you said "literally back from the dead" you meant it. We are so glad you are back, though. I'll be praying for you, too.


----------



## CathyAnn

Umozabeads, wow! How awful! I'm sure glad you're back and on the mend. You sure have my prayers too!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

So glad you are back and my prayers going out also for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Deeknits

WOW! So glad to see you back! I'm also sending up prayers for a speedy, and knit-ful recovery!


----------



## seamus

Umoaza Like the rest of the guys, I am so glad you are back, we have missed you. Here is a big hug, and take things easy until you feel yourself again. Hugs, seamus.


----------



## Pocahontas

Oh my umoza, we are blessed to have you back. So many complications can occur in a situation like that. Hope your strentgth continues to improve and you will be knititng again soon.


----------



## roed2er

Oh my, Umoza! I am so glad to read that you are able to come home from the hospital. I know that knitting can be therapy but please be careful not to overdo - your body has been thru a lot. Sending prayers along for a speedy and smooth recovery. Debi


----------



## stevieland

Umoza, oh my. How scary for you my dear. I too am glad you are back, and you take it easy. You know these KALs never end, so just take your time and get yourself better. It is never quite the same without you here. Hugs to you!


----------



## AlderRose

Since her Mom and Sister have both received Ashton Shawls for their birthdays this year, I figured our soon-to-be nine year old Granddaughter should get one for her birthday too. But, knowing how differently 9 year olds take care of their things prompted this Grandma to knit this shawl from acrylic. 

The shawl measures 60x30 inches. US#3 needles were used. The yarn came on a one pound/450 gram cone with 2564 yards. Since the shawl weighs 70 grams, I figure it took just about 400 yards to make it. 

At that rate, I figure this cone would make another 4 or 5 shawls, one of which will be the Holbrook that is already on my needles.


----------



## Sandiego

Pacific Rose, Your soon to be granddaughter will LOVE this Ashton. You are a great soon-to-be grandma! Beautiful knitting, color, and blocking as always. ;0)


----------



## Pocahontas

Pacific Rose, your Ashton is a true testament to those who question using acrylic yarn. How sweet of you to knit this for your little granddaughter. She will feel so grown up with her very own Ashton. Beautiful color! Beautiful photograph!


----------



## seamus

Dear Rose - the shawl for your grandaughter is beyond words, for me. So beautiful and well knitted and not a mistake in sight. The colour is great - especially with the flowers. You are approaching genius. Today there was a note in a message I received and on the bottom it reads - Genius is 1% talent and 99% hard work. I agree with that. It was said by Albert Einstein. Seamus


----------



## AlderRose

Thank You Dear Shawlettes. 

Our already 9 year old was talking to me as she watched me "killing" her cousin's shawl. She was tracing the leaflets with her fingers, "Grandma, I really like these flowers." It appears that Dee's Ashton design has another admirer. I think I have a budding Shawlette on my hands.


----------



## CathyAnn

Beautiful, Rose!!! I would have never thunk what great points could be had with acrylic. WTG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aknitter

Rose! It's beautiful!

Anita


----------



## nanciann

Just so very lovely, Rose. Would never that guessed that was knit with acrylic yarn. Wonderful work.


----------



## stevieland

Jeez, Rosalie, we are going to start calling you the Acrylic Blocking Queen! You are making me want to buy acrylic and try it myself! Does it really stay just like that, even after it is washed?

Amazing Ashton. Perfect in every way. (Of course.)


----------



## AlderRose

I'm going to have to do just that... wash this one to find out if what they say is really true. Gulp.

Personally, I like the warmth that the natural fibers give, but the idea of blocking the shawl just one time is sure tempting. 

I just washed and blocked the two shawls I've kept for myself..the lilac Alexandra made with Debbi Bliss 100% Merino and my hand spun Nadira. The Nadira has kept the blocking so well... nice sharp points. I'm really disappointed with the way my Alexandra's edge blocked. I even steamed it, and the points were gone within a day. Being a farm gal who has done her share of milking cows  well, I'll just let you imagine what those points remind me of ... I'm just glad that the shawl isn't pink.

I'm anxious to get the 2nd acrylic Holbrook finished so I can make myself one using wool or wool blend. I'm liking the outer edge of double yarn overs more and more.


----------



## aknitter

If you 'kill' acrylic it will keep it's shape forever! I've done that. Sometimes it works out perfectly.

Anita


----------



## CathyAnn

My Ella Rae Lace Merino Alexandra Shawlette has not kept its points very well. Very disappointing!!! And that is expensive yarn!!!


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> My Ella Rae Lace Merino Alexandra Shawlette has not kept its points very well. Very disappointing!!! And that is expensive yarn!!!


None of my Ella Rae has kept its points very well either.


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Ella Rae Lace Merino Alexandra Shawlette has not kept its points very well. Very disappointing!!! And that is expensive yarn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> None of my Ella Rae has kept its points very well either.
Click to expand...

Mine either. :roll: I hate that because I love the yarn.


----------



## AlderRose

I wonder if Debbi and Ella are related. Has anyone used either of those yarns for a Holbrook? Oh Man! My fingers don't want to go where my brain is thinking.


----------



## EqLady

I used Ella Rae for Wilshire - my points are nice sort of-of-pointed scallops now. Guess we are all learning something!


----------



## roed2er

How's everyone doing? I am just finishing the 23rd repeat of th border chart --- looking really good but I feel like I have been knitting forever on this border. Doesn't help any that I am using lace yarn and so have 3 extra repeats of the body charts. Debi


----------



## AlderRose

Debi,
23 repeats on the border chart means you are getting close to the center. It's all downhill from there. It won't be long and you'll be posting photos. 

I'm on the 18th repeat of the main body chart and looking at 3 to 5 extra repeats since I want this Holbrook a bit larger. I keep making really stupid mistakes and have been doing a lot of tinking. The good thing about that is that the yarn is taking it like a pro.


----------



## roed2er

Pacific Rose said:


> Debi,
> 23 repeats on the border chart means you are getting close to the center. It's all downhill from there. It won't be long and you'll be posting photos.
> 
> I'm on the 18th repeat of the main body chart and looking at 3 to 5 extra repeats since I want this Holbrook a bit larger. I keep making really stupid mistakes and have been doing a lot of tinking. The good thing about that is that the yarn is taking it like a pro.


thanks for the encouragement --- I have been knitting very carefully as this black lace is hard to see the stitches if you have to tink. I will get there but I am so anxious to see this beauty blocked out. Debi


----------



## AlderRose

Debi, I'm having enough trouble with the royal blue yarn I'm using. I can't imagine knitting with black. It's going to be impressive.

How is the weather there. I've been anxious about Hurricane Sandy and all of our friends on the east coast.


----------



## seamus

Me too P.rose I also am thinking of all our friends that are too close to hurricane Sandy. Seamus.


----------



## AlderRose

My D & GDs are in TN. D said they were getting really cold rain last night. Their cat was worrying like she knew what was happening with the weather. 

Our Dee lives over there. Sue lives in the area but I think she's still in England right now. 

I'm praying.


----------



## Dreamfli

Prayers going out for all affected by Sandy. The next couple of days will be tense with waiting for news. May you ride out the storm safely. May your power return quickly if you lose it. Be smart and heed the warnings. A Category one storm isn't that bad true- but the other factors added in this could be a huge problem for many people. Check in with us when you can!


----------



## nanalizzy

Dreamfli said:


> Prayers going out for all affected by Sandy. The next couple of days will be tense with waiting for news. May you ride out the storm safely. May your power return quickly if you lose it. Be smart and heed the warnings. A Category one storm isn't that bad true- but the other factors added in this could be a huge problem for many people. Check in with us when you can!


I live 15 miles from seaside in NJ. So far not too bad. Thanks to all for prayers. Keep them coming.
While we still have electricity I'm knitting.  I started the border and it is easier than I thought thanks to Dee's excellent directions. I do have a question however. I will need to connect more yarn at some time soon. I'm using KnitPicks heathered lace weight baby alpaca. I tried the magic knot and it just pulled out. Any suggestions for attaching lace yarn? 
Betty


----------



## AlderRose

I live 15 miles from seaside in NJ. So far not too bad. Thanks to all for prayers. Keep them coming.
While we still have electricity I'm knitting.  I started the border and it is easier than I thought thanks to Dee's excellent directions. I do have a question however. I will need to connect more yarn at some time soon. I'm using KnitPicks heathered lace weight baby alpaca. I tried the magic knot and it just pulled out. Any suggestions for attaching lace yarn? 
Betty[/quote]

Different knitters have different preferences, but I swear by a version of the Russian Join.

You can Google Russian Join to see it on U-tube, which is less confusing than the way I do it.

This is my preferred method.

1) I thread a darning needle with the yarn to be joined. 
2) About 3 inches from the end of the LIVE yarn, working toward the knitting, work the darning needle in and out in small bites (some multi plied yarns allow you to work right up the center). Work this way about 3 inches. 
3) Pulling the needle and JOINing yarn thru tends to bunch up the LIVE yarn. Leave it bunched. The end of the joining yarn will be about 2.5 inches long.
4) Taper the end of the JOINing yarn by taking little snips with your scissors, pulling each snipped portion away, leaving less and less yarn until you reach the end of the 2.5 inch length. If you are working with plied yarn, this process is a little easier.
5) Now, unbunch the LIVE yarn, working the JOINing yarn into it. You may have to snip off a bit at the very end. 
6)THEN work the unthreaded darning needle thru the JOINing yarn, working from where the joining yarn is now connected to the live yarn and away from the end. 
7) Thread the end of the LIVE yarn thru the eye of the needle and pull the needle and yarn thru, leaving a bunched area in the JOINing yarn. 
8) Taper the end of the LIVE yarn and Pull thru.
9) Pull the join. It should be snug and barely visible. I have never had one come loose.


----------



## nanalizzy

Thank you. I've bookmarked this page and will be using it soon.


----------



## stevieland

Hi there everyone. Sitting and waiting for the power to go out here in the DC area, and thought I'd check in. 

Good luck to everyone in the path of this bad girl Sandy... please take care.

On a different subject, here is my very advanced method of joining a new yarn: Knit 5 or 6 stitches with both yarns on the right side of the work. I admit that this lazy method is my go-to way of joining. When I can find a needle, or if I have to join on the wrong side, I will use Rosalie's method, which she explained much more awesomely than I would have.


----------



## AlderRose

Hi Dee,
Boy, have I been thinking about you and all of your neighbors. It sounds as though Sandy is a very very BAD girl having a major temper tantrum.

Sitting and waiting for the power to go out.... are you high enough to avoid flood waters? I saw photos of people filling sand bags and wondered if you were among their midst.

You take care.


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Hi Dee,
> Boy, have I been thinking about you and all of your neighbors. It sounds as though Sandy is a very very BAD girl having a major temper tantrum.
> 
> Sitting and waiting for the power to go out.... are you high enough to avoid flood waters? I saw photos of people filling sand bags and wondered if you were among their midst.
> 
> You take care.


Still have power, yahoo!!! No, not close to the coast, thank goodness. I am 5 miles away from Old Town Alexandria, which is right on the Potomac, and they are the folks with the sandbags. I feel so bad for those people on the coasts. It is getting so bad for them.


----------



## seamus

Hiya - Are we pleased to hear from you!! You have to stay calm because that naughty girl is now going to meet her equal and then some. All you have to do is sit and work quietly on the next design. Oh - don't worry if it's dark, just feel your way around. Just know that we are all holding your hand, just in case she gets really nasty - but personally I think she is worn out and will collapse any time now. Seamus.


----------



## Pocahontas

Dee, thinking of you and all the many others who are feeling the effects of that dreadful girl Sandy. Alabama Power Company started sending trucks your way a couple of days ago. It always warms my heart to see those trucks rolling when a need arises.
Stay safe and stay in touch.


----------



## stevieland

Power went out right after I left that message, and now it is back on thank goodness! It was not as bad as I feared where I am, but my heart goes out to everyone on the coasts with all the flooding. Thanks to everyone for your concern.


----------



## AlderRose

Thanks for letting us know that you are safe.


----------



## britgirl

I am indeed still in UK and hoping that all is well back home. Spoke to my DH last night at which time all was well, well just raining and windy then. Off to London tomorrow and back to States on Tuesday. Haven't heard the latest on the weather due to time difference, but imagine will hear more when we get back to the house shortly. Ironically, our problem here was also water related. My aunt's hot water heater broke on Saturday and so we have been without hot water since then. When we left this morning she was expecting the plumber to install new one. I hope! Haven't been able to have a hot shower since Saturday and a cold wash gets old after a while!

Sue

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Thanks for letting us know that you are safe.


----------



## EqLady

Out of place, I know, but I'm not a speedy knitter like some of you are! Here's my finished Glenallen, 38" x 76" on US size 3 needles. I used JaggerSpun Zephyr 50/50 silk/wool color Cassis (rose), slightly more than one ball. I was a little disappointed in the yarn, in that it had lots of "bumps" which looked suspiciously like knots that I had to cut out. It did block well.


----------



## seamus

Oh, Eqlady - What a wonderful shawl you have knitted (I am sooooo-o jealous. It is perfect in every way, and a beautiful color. When you go out on the town - you have to really have a super good time to do justice to this shawl. Congratulations. Seamus.


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLacy, your Glenallen is gorgeous! I'm sorry you had knots in your yarn. I used the Zephyr too on my Glenallen, and had no knots, thank goodness. After all of your effort, beautiful knitting and blocking, you have a real treasure! WTG :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I'm glad, Dee, that you only suffered the electricity being out for a short time. Whew! I've seen some pictures of the destruction that storm has and is causing north of you, and my heart goes out to everyone effected too.


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady, Your Glenallen isn't out of place here!! It's beautiful. I love that color. 50/50 wool/silk must feel luxurious. 

Sue, Glad to hear your DH had weathered the storm.

We are having typical Pacific Coast weather here. I decided to use a huge umbrella to keep me dry when I did the morning chores. What a rude greeting I got. All but 2 of the sheep ran for their lives. The goats were terrified enough that even grain couldn't tempt them into following me. That bunch isn't a very forgiving lot. Even after I abandoned the umbrella, they kept their distance. I had to chase them all over the hill side before they'd go into the right pasture. Instead of getting mad at them, I kept reminding myself of all the good exercise I was getting. In spite of the umbrella, I came in soaked. 

At least I had a dry house to return to. There are a lot of people who cannot say that today. My heart goes out to everyone affected, too.


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, y'all, for your comments.

Just talked to my stepson, who is a truck driver. He left Charlotte last night for PA. A gust of wind nearly took him over, but he was able to gain control and called it a night. This morning he is in Virginia - looks like rain and manageable wind the rest of the way. Say a prayer for his safety please!


----------



## MacRae

Hello Everyone! 

I am in a pickle as to what yarn to use. I want to use up my stash, do the pattern justice and be amaze with myself all at the same time. Here are some thoughts and please don't think I will collapse if you don't like the selection. I don't want to sacrifice a thing... If need be, I'll order more..  Thank you in advance for you thoughts and critique.... 

1. I know that multi-colored yarn can spoil the looks of a pattern, so the cream and brown might not do. Also may not be dressy enough. 
2. I don't want it so dressy that I can't wear it out to meetings and such. But I'm not looking for a casual piece either. It is one of "D"s shawls so it must make a statement... right! 
3. I'm thinking that if this is the only beauty that I do in a life time, It needs to be just right. 
4. I just finished a mohair and silk shawl, lace weight and I'm really pleased with it. Once I got the hang of that little thread and hair, it moved right along. So thinking that weight will be less of a problem here. But what do I know. 

Here is what I have: 

*Cream and tan/brown is 80% Superwash wook 20% nylon Ty-Dy Socks Dots 436 yards (2) balls
*Silky Alpaca Lace yellows, light blue, beiges, 460 Yards (2) balls 
* Anzula - Haiku Superwash Merino.... (just got this yesterday in the mail and it is really pretty) Spit... I'm looking at this and the dye lots are not the same..... Rats, Rats, Rats.... If it is variegate will the shade colors show? What bean head sent me two different dye lots.  500 yards skein (2)

Again thank you for your time and patience. I'm just in awe of the wonderful handwork that is displayed on KP.


----------



## EqLady

I love the blue - is it fingering? If you use the lace weight, you might need to add repeats. On the cream/brown, the color change might be more noticeable since the border is knitted in a different direction from the body.


----------



## AlderRose

Also, how big do you want your shawl? Look on page 1 to see how much yardage Dee's shawl took. You don't want to run out of yarn.


----------



## CathyAnn

MacRae, here's a thought... If the blue yarn hanks are from two different dye lots, the change can be very subtle between the two. Decide which one to use for the body, and then use the other for the border. Dee had suggested doing that on the Alexandra Shawl, when using hand dyed yarn where there are no dye lots and every hank of yarn is unique. The result was stunning! If you have the Alexandra pattern, take a look at the picture of Dee's shawl on the first page of the pattern. It is my personal opinion that the Holbrook lends itself to such yarn. Dee would be able to help you figure out if you have enough yarn to do that.


----------



## MacRae

EqLady said:


> I love the blue - is it fingering? If you use the lace weight, you might need to add repeats. On the cream/brown, the color change might be more noticeable since the border is knitted in a different direction from the body.


I believe it is fingering weight. Its says 7.5 st = 1" and looks to be about the same weight as the Ty which is listed as super fine. I'm leaning toward the blue myself. It will be interesting to see what other have to say. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## MacRae

CathyAnn said:


> MacRae, here's a thought... If the blue yarn hanks are from two different dye lots, the change can be very subtle between the two. Decide which one to use for the body, and then use the other for the border. Dee had suggested doing that on the Alexandra Shawl, when using hand dyed yarn where there are no dye lots and every hank of yarn is unique. The result was stunning! If you have the Alexandra pattern, take a look at the picture of Dee's shawl on the first page of the pattern. It is my personal opinion that the Holbrook lends itself to such yarn. Dee would be able to help you figure out if you have enough yarn to do that.


Cathy thank you.... see every time I learn something new.... No dye lots on hand dyed yarn. And what a great idea to use one on a particular section and then another.


----------



## Pocahontas

MacRae said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> MacRae, here's a thought... If the blue yarn hanks are from two different dye lots, the change can be very subtle between the two. Decide which one to use for the body, and then use the other for the border. Dee had suggested doing that on the Alexandra Shawl, when using hand dyed yarn where there are no dye lots and every hank of yarn is unique. The result was stunning! If you have the Alexandra pattern, take a look at the picture of Dee's shawl on the first page of the pattern. It is my personal opinion that the Holbrook lends itself to such yarn. Dee would be able to help you figure out if you have enough yarn to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy thank you.... see every time I learn something new.... No dye lots on hand dyed yarn. And what a great idea to use one on a particular section and then another.
Click to expand...

Now that you have shown us the blue, it would definitely be my first choice. And excellent suggestion made by CathyAnn.
The blue will make the lace pattern pop and it is a great color to dress up or dress down.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Out of place, I know, but I'm not a speedy knitter like some of you are! Here's my finished Glenallen, 38" x 76" on US size 3 needles. I used JaggerSpun Zephyr 50/50 silk/wool color Cassis (rose), slightly more than one ball. I was a little disappointed in the yarn, in that it had lots of "bumps" which looked suspiciously like knots that I had to cut out. It did block well.


Sooooo pretty!!! I Not a problem posting here at all, it is great to see this! It is a regal and stunning Glenallen. I love the color. I've not had bump problems exactly on the Zephyr, although one time I bought a skein at a fiber festival and the gal clearly wound it all screwed and put 13 actual big knots in it! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Daphne, CathyAnn is right (as usual)... I actually designed it so one could switch to a new hand painted skein (using the usual yardage of 400-450 found on most fingering weight, hand painted yarn skeins) at the border and have ample yarn for using one skein for the body and another for the border. 

I love the blue!! But based on my own Holbrook, I am a bit biased...


----------



## seamus

I am biased too. My favorite color is pink, but for shawls, the blue is so effective - so I think if you use the blue you will have a great shawl. I also think that if I am wrong, you will find me, and I will be in trouble, but I will buy you another set of yarn in the colour of your choic and you will forgive me????


----------



## MacRae

seamus said:


> I am biased too. My favorite color is pink, but for shawls, the blue is so effective - so I think if you use the blue you will have a great shawl. I also think that if I am wrong, you will find me, and I will be in trouble, but I will buy you another set of yarn in the colour of your choic and you will forgive me????


Not to worry..... blue is my choice as well. How can one be wrong when it comes to knitting one of "D" shawl? As the saying goes, it's all in the eyes of the beholder... or should we say in the needles of the knitter. Golly I hope I don't disappoint anyone with the results.


----------



## nanciann

EqLady said:


> Out of place, I know, but I'm not a speedy knitter like some of you are! Here's my finished Glenallen, 38" x 76" on US size 3 needles. I used JaggerSpun Zephyr 50/50 silk/wool color Cassis (rose), slightly more than one ball. I was a little disappointed in the yarn, in that it had lots of "bumps" which looked suspiciously like knots that I had to cut out. It did block well.


Such a lovely, lovely shawl....and both colors are gorgeous!


----------



## MacRae

stevieland said:


> Daphne, CathyAnn is right (as usual)... I actually designed it so one could switch to a new hand painted skein (using the usual yardage of 400-450 found on most fingering weight, hand painted yarn skeins) at the border and have ample yarn for using one skein for the body and another for the border.
> 
> I love the blue!! But based on my own Holbrook, I am a bit biased...


Blue is the winner.... I'm getting so anxious to start this shawl, I'm sick to my stomach. :roll: Thank you everyone for your thoughts....

Daphne


----------



## CathyAnn

Daphne, you will do fine!!! Once you get started, you will see it's not hard... just take it a step at a time, AND you have all of us to call on if you get stuck or need moral support. You will not disappoint us. We've been through the mill learning to knit lace and KNOW how it is.

One tip, though... if you haven't already, download the Ashton Shawlette pattern and read it through for all of the tips that will help you immeasurably. You'll do just fine! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Ashton Shawlette link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46150-1.html


----------



## christine4321

I just got back from a week vacation in Mexico and was so surprised that I didn't touch the knitting needles at all!

I hurried home from the airport in hopes of getting a few rows on my Holbrook done but sadly I came home to a terrible mess and was just too frustrated.


I love my kids but to come home to the mess that was left is so disappointing.

The house is at least presentable now but I have a lot more to do.

Oh well, I will sleep now and hopefully return to my Holbrook in the evening.


----------



## seamus

Christine, 4321 - So sorry to hear about the surprise you got on your return from hols, so sorry. You need to find time for yourself at the end of the day, and quietly knit your Holbrok. This is a must. You have had a shock and need time to recuperate from it. Best, Ada.....


----------



## AlderRose

Christine, I hope that the mess you had to clean up didn't undo all the R&R that you got from your vacation.


----------



## roed2er

slow but sure -- the knitted on border looks nice. I just finished the section along the lacey triangle and am on the second of the stockinette sections. Slow as the border goes; I am REALLY looking forward to not having to bind off like 300 stitiches! Debi


----------



## christine4321

Pacific Rose said:


> Christine, I hope that the mess you had to clean up didn't undo all the R&R that you got from your vacation.


lol I felt like it did undo the vacation.

There is definitely a big difference between our kids today as compared to the time I grew up in.

I remember doing almost all the house work as kids, lol for fear of our lives if we didn't. But I also remember doing even things that weren't expected of us just so my mother would be happy such as clean cupboards, wax the floor and even clean my parents room just to make my mother happy.

My kids barely think about making us happy and the only thing we ask is that they pick up their own mess! I do know that the fault lies with us for not ensuring they developed good habits but at the same time they are now old enough to know that they need to pitch in as a team. I can't keep up with them. Our oldest daughter and her boyfriend moved out and it is very apparent that our youngest two create the biggest mess.

I will hopefully do a couple of rows before bed tonight.


----------



## AlderRose

Don't feel alone. We have practically given up taking any kind of vacation because it is not worth what we come home to.


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful shawl. Love the colour. You did a super job.

Sue


EqLady said:


> Out of place, I know, but I'm not a speedy knitter like some of you are! Here's my finished Glenallen, 38" x 76" on US size 3 needles. I used JaggerSpun Zephyr 50/50 silk/wool color Cassis (rose), slightly more than one ball. I was a little disappointed in the yarn, in that it had lots of "bumps" which looked suspiciously like knots that I had to cut out. It did block well.


----------



## Deeknits

I'm already missing my knitting! I finally had the surgery on my right wrist and the trigger finger yesterday. Although I can move my fingers I can't hold the needle securely enough to knit. And I'll have this brace on for 2 weeks! I had just finished the 18th repeat on the body and was actually getting eager to do the border.

This is gonna be a L-O-N-G 2 WEEKS!


----------



## christine4321

Deeknits said:


> I'm already missing my knitting! I finally had the surgery on my right wrist and the trigger finger yesterday. Although I can move my fingers I can't hold the needle securely enough to knit. And I'll have this brace on for 2 weeks! I had just finished the 18th repeat on the body and was actually getting eager to do the border.
> 
> This is gonna be a L-O-N-G 2 WEEKS!


oh that really does bite!


----------



## CathyAnn

Oh, Dee! I feel for you. Hopefully, the time will go by very fast!


----------



## AlderRose

Two weeks without knitting... hmmm. I think I'd be trying to knit with my teeth. Hope you stay sane while you are healing.


----------



## Pocahontas

Deeknits said:


> I'm already missing my knitting! I finally had the surgery on my right wrist and the trigger finger yesterday. Although I can move my fingers I can't hold the needle securely enough to knit. And I'll have this brace on for 2 weeks! I had just finished the 18th repeat on the body and was actually getting eager to do the border.
> 
> This is gonna be a L-O-N-G 2 WEEKS!


Oooooh - so sorry Dee. Hoping the time will pass quickly for you and you'll be back in the saddle before long. I've just finished the 19th repeat so I'm not moving very fast either.


----------



## cdninswe

Hey Dee - think of it this way - two weeks without knitting - verus a lifetime of not knitting.....take the two weeks - read pattern books, magazines, inventory the stash by colour and weight - and allow yourself the time to heal......
and before you know it you will swap one cast off for another cast on!!!! 
Take care and heal well!!!



Deeknits said:


> I'm already missing my knitting! I finally had the surgery on my right wrist and the trigger finger yesterday. Although I can move my fingers I can't hold the needle securely enough to knit. And I'll have this brace on for 2 weeks! I had just finished the 18th repeat on the body and was actually getting eager to do the border.
> 
> This is gonna be a L-O-N-G 2 WEEKS!


----------



## Deeknits

cdninswe said:


> Hey Dee - think of it this way - two weeks without knitting - verus a lifetime of not knitting.....take the two weeks - read pattern books, magazines, inventory the stash by colour and weight - and allow yourself the time to heal......
> *and before you know it you will swap one cast off for another cast on!!!!*
> Take care and heal well!!!


LOL...I like that thought! And my stash really could use some reorganizing. I think I feel better...thanks, CD!!!


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> I'm already missing my knitting! I finally had the surgery on my right wrist and the trigger finger yesterday. Although I can move my fingers I can't hold the needle securely enough to knit. And I'll have this brace on for 2 weeks! I had just finished the 18th repeat on the body and was actually getting eager to do the border.
> 
> This is gonna be a L-O-N-G 2 WEEKS!


OH NO!!!! Are you in any pain?


----------



## YorkieMama

Deeknits said:


> I'm already missing my knitting! I finally had the surgery on my right wrist and the trigger finger yesterday. Although I can move my fingers I can't hold the needle securely enough to knit. And I'll have this brace on for 2 weeks! I had just finished the 18th repeat on the body and was actually getting eager to do the border.
> 
> This is gonna be a L-O-N-G 2 WEEKS!


Dee I hope you heal quickly. Sending good thoughts and Prayers for a rapid and successful recovery.


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> OH NO!!!! Are you in any pain?


I'd be lying if I said no! But it isn't as bad as I expected. The brace is just awkward, I can't hold anything. There are so many little things I never thought about. DH even has to wash my hand for me! BUT in the greater scope of things I'm doing great. And as a side benefit, taking care of me has been a great boost to DH after all his health problems this year to take his mind off things.

YorkieMomma...thanks for the prayers!


----------



## roed2er

Dee; I can't even imagine what you are going thru but I am glad you taking care of yourself.

On an upside --- I have finished!!!!! My Holbrook is bound off ( how nice not to have to bind off almost 300 stitches!) I need to block and I hope to do that this week. I am so excited. I know there are some mistakes - I really had a hard time seeing how and what to tink with the black lace weight - but I figure if I am having a hard time finding them when I know they are there -- then I can live happily live with it. I will try to post a pic as soon as I get her blocked. Debi


----------



## Pocahontas

roed2er said:


> Dee; I can't even imagine what you are going thru but I am glad you taking care of yourself.
> 
> On an upside --- I have finished!!!!! My Holbrook is bound off ( how nice not to have to bind off almost 300 stitches!) I need to block and I hope to do that this week. I am so excited. I know there are some mistakes - I really had a hard time seeing how and what to tink with the black lace weight - but I figure if I am having a hard time finding them when I know they are there -- then I can live happily live with it. I will try to post a pic as soon as I get her blocked. Debi


Oh, I cannot WAIT to see your beautiful black lace Holbrook!


----------



## Tove

Oh.....how difficult is this pattern to knit? I'm a very experienced knitter and normally have no problem following a pattern but I have never made a lace shawl.

Seriously, how difficult would you classify this pattern (it is so beautiful)


----------



## roed2er

Tove said:


> Oh.....how difficult is this pattern to knit? I'm a very experienced knitter and normally have no problem following a pattern but I have never made a lace shawl.
> 
> Seriously, how difficult would you classify this pattern (it is so beautiful)


In my experience - and this was only my fourth lace shawl, I found it technically to be one of the easiest. It looks and sounds intimidating; especially the part about a knitted on border -- but don't let it scare you off. There are two generous stockinette sections that let you relax a bit, the center section is only a 6 row repeat that is easily memorized and the border repeat is only 12 rows. In fact, I got so comfortable with the repeats, that I could knit this pattern while watching TV with my husband! If you do this in a nice solid fingering weight in a medium range color, it will not only show off the stitch detail, but you can more easily see where and how to tink or fix mistakes.

Go for it! You will amaze yourself and your friends when you wear such a beautiful peice that you created. Debi


----------



## nanciann

Tove said:


> Oh.....how difficult is this pattern to knit? I'm a very experienced knitter and normally have no problem following a pattern but I have never made a lace shawl.
> 
> Seriously, how difficult would you classify this pattern (it is so beautiful)


If you are experienced...it should not pose a problem. If, by chance, you do have questions...someone is always around to help. Dee will help anytime you ask her. Jump right in...this is a fun project. If you feel it is more than you can handle...you can always try the free Ashton Shawl. The instructions are the best you will find anywhere on knitting lace. It has blocking instructions, as well. Enjoy!


----------



## EqLady

roed2er said:


> Tove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.....how difficult is this pattern to knit? I'm a very experienced knitter and normally have no problem following a pattern but I have never made a lace shawl.
> 
> Seriously, how difficult would you classify this pattern (it is so beautiful)
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience - and this was only my fourth lace shawl, I found it technically to be one of the easiest. It looks and sounds intimidating; especially the part about a knitted on border -- but don't let it scare you off. There are two generous stockinette sections that let you relax a bit, the center section is only a 6 row repeat that is easily memorized and the border repeat is only 12 rows. In fact, I got so comfortable with the repeats, that I could knit this pattern while watching TV with my husband! If you do this in a nice solid fingering weight in a medium range color, it will not only show off the stitch detail, but you can more easily see where and how to tink or fix mistakes.
> 
> Go for it! You will amaze yourself and your friends when you wear such a beautiful peice that you created. Debi
Click to expand...

I agree with roed2er - at least so far. I'm almost done with chart 2, so I haven't tackled the border yet.


----------



## Tove

Oh ladies...all of you  you've made me so happy and so thrilled to take a serious challenge. With hesitation but knowing I have this kind of support behind me, I am going to do it.

Thank you roed2er, nanciann and EqLady, you have lifted my confidence.

By the way nanciann, where would I find the the free Ashton Shawl?


----------



## Dreamfli

Tove- I have made 13 shawls since Feb. 11 of those were Dee's designs. I have finished one Holbrook in a worsted weight and it is so pretty. I have a red one that I am working on the border.

That all said, this is one of the easier patterns to knit that Dee has made. Don't let the knitted on border freak you out. You will be surprised how easy it is.

Go for it and if you should get stuck we can help!


----------



## CathyAnn

Here's the Ashton Shawlette pattern link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46150-1.html

I agree that the Holbrook is one of Dee's easier patterns for the reasons stated above. :thumbup:


----------



## momrnbk

Finally catching up on KP. EqLady I loved your Glenallen and DeeKnits I wish you a speedy recovery. Have fun planning all your future projects. It's a rough time for folks here on Staten Island. I never thought I'd say I'm happy to not live on the shore, but I guess God knew where I had to be.


----------



## stevieland

Tove said:


> Oh ladies...all of you  you've made me so happy and so thrilled to take a serious challenge. With hesitation but knowing I have this kind of support behind me, I am going to do it.
> 
> Thank you roed2er, nanciann and EqLady, you have lifted my confidence.
> 
> By the way nanciann, where would I find the the free Ashton Shawl?


YAY!!! So glad you are going to give it a try. We will all help as previously stated. If you are experienced, it will really be a piece of cake. I really try to make my designs looks fancy but without all the muss and the fuss, if that makes sense. I can't say that it will always be that way, but for now it is quite true.


----------



## stevieland

momrnbk said:


> Finally catching up on KP. EqLady I loved your Glenallen and DeeKnits I wish you a speedy recovery. Have fun planning all your future projects. It's a rough time for folks here on Staten Island. I never thought I'd say I'm happy to not live on the shore, but I guess God knew where I had to be.


Hi, glad to hear you are catching up. Are you okay with everything... your health and your home and your family? This has been so awful for you folks up north of me here in Virginia. We were very fortunate but I know how scared I was and can only imagine how you all felt, and with all the devastation, well, there really are no words.


----------



## momrnbk

stevieland said:


> momrnbk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally catching up on KP. EqLady I loved your Glenallen and DeeKnits I wish you a speedy recovery. Have fun planning all your future projects. It's a rough time for folks here on Staten Island. I never thought I'd say I'm happy to not live on the shore, but I guess God knew where I had to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, glad to hear you are catching up. Are you okay with everything... your health and your home and your family? This has been so awful for you folks up north of me here in Virginia. We were very fortunate but I know how scared I was and can only imagine how you all felt, and with all the devastation, well, there really are no words.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your concern. We are all fine. It was a week of no power, but worse no heat. We managed to get my 91 y/o father to my daughter in Brooklyn and brought him back when the power returned. Staten Island has the distinction of having the highest point 1 mile inland from Maine to Florida. Luckily, we're on the other side of that hill, so the terrible storm surge had no impact for me, but it wiped out all the beach communities. Gas & food are still an issue, but worse there are so many displaced people who are hungry & cold. I'm afraid it's going to be quite awhile before we get to the "new normal".


----------



## Tove

Ladies, once again a heartfelt thank you for the encouragement to step out of my comfort zone.

CathyAnn, thanks for the link to the Ashton Shawlette, I've looked at it, love the graph pattern and looking/reading the pattern I don't expect to find it difficult. Therefore, if the Holbrook Shawl is of similar type pattern and direction, it should be a wonderful project to work on.

Stevieland, you're a genious designing these wonderful shawls and thanks for your willingness to be so supportive.
Thanks all
Tove


----------



## AlderRose

Ta Da! Here is my 3rd Holbrook. This one is knit from light fingering acrylic yarn using US #5 needles. It took about 980 yards and measures 72 x 31 inches. I did 23 main body chart repeats. Using #5 needles instead of #3's made it super sheer.


----------



## CathyAnn

Rose, it's breathtaking! Love, love that blue! You did it again! Is this one for you?


----------



## AlderRose

Thanks CathyAnn. It's for another friend who is not the "blocking" type. I like wool best! But I sure am tempted by the blocking-one-time thing.


----------



## CathyAnn

Rose, your friends and family are extremely fortunate to have you, you being willing go through so much effort for them! I have a lot of acrylic in my stash. Perhaps one of these days, I'll knit a shawl with some of that yarn. I've saved your directions on how to block acrylic shawls which I'm grateful for.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Tove said:


> Ladies, once again a heartfelt thank you for the encouragement to step out of my comfort zone.
> 
> CathyAnn, thanks for the link to the Ashton Shawlette, I've looked at it, love the graph pattern and looking/reading the pattern I don't expect to find it difficult. Therefore, if the Holbrook Shawl is of similar type pattern and direction, it should be a wonderful project to work on.
> 
> Stevieland, you're a genious designing these wonderful shawls and thanks for your willingness to be so supportive.
> Thanks all
> Tove


Goodness gracious, you are making me blush! Thanks.... and welcome to the wonderful world of lace chart knitting. We all look forward to seeing your finished shawls.


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Ta Da! Here is my 3rd Holbrook. This one is knit from light fingering acrylic yarn using US #5 needles. It took about 980 yards and measures 72 x 31 inches. I did 23 main body chart repeats. Using #5 needles instead of #3's made it super sheer.


Amazing!! Supreme!!! You and your acrylic wonders. How the heck does one make acrylic look ethereal???? You, my dear, are the wonder. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

If you couldn't tell, I love it!!!


----------



## nanciann

That is beautiful, Rose. The color is so attractive in this design. Great job!


----------



## Dreamfli

Love that blue. Your friend is going to treasure it.


----------



## Dreamfli

On another note to do 39 repeats on the Holbrook border you will knit close to 13000 stitches to finish it.


----------



## Deeknits

Yesterday I just couldn't stand it anymore and decided to adjust the brace on my wrist so I could at least hold my needles! It felt so good to wash my whole arm, especially my hand. Amazing what builds up after just 1 week! So now it's less bulky, clean, has lotion and I'm knitting again....a little hitch in my get-a-long but it's working. Now....

I need some math help! I'm using Ella Rae Lace Merino. This hank was 101 grams to start with. I've finished repeat #20 and I have 21 grams of yarn left. Is this enough for 1 more repeat? My border is going to be a different color or I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## AlderRose

Deeknits,
It has taken 80 grams to knit the whole shawl so far. I'd guess that you have enough for one more repeat, but put a lifeline in before you start, just in case.

I was imagining how much you enjoyed getting to wash and your hand and arm and then use lotion afterward. 

Don't overdo the knitting. Your shawl will wait for you.


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> On another note to do 39 repeats on the Holbrook border you will knit close to 13000 stitches to finish it.


That is a lot of stitches. I wonder how many we knit in a year. Can you figure that one out for me, please. LOL!


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note to do 39 repeats on the Holbrook border you will knit close to 13000 stitches to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot of stitches. I wonder how many we knit in a year. Can you figure that one out for me, please. LOL!
Click to expand...

Um rose you have done close to 39000 stitches on Holbrook shawl borders alone lol


----------



## susantrail

I have a question about the backward loop cast on to set up the border. I watched the video, which suggested that my stitches might get tight. I found the opposite, that I end up with a length of yarn between stitches. Has anyone else had this problem? I wonder if I could use the knitted cast on instead?


----------



## Tove

Just incredible!!
I just purchase this same pattern today, hope mine will be somewhere, somewhat like yours 'though I just can't imagine how.


----------



## CathyAnn

susantrail said:


> I have a question about the backward loop cast on to set up the border. I watched the video, which suggested that my stitches might get tight. I found the opposite, that I end up with a length of yarn between stitches. Has anyone else had this problem? I wonder if I could use the knitted cast on instead?


That happens to me too, but I knit them per the instructions, and any space between disappears. Not a problem!


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> Yesterday I just couldn't stand it anymore and decided to adjust the brace on my wrist so I could at least hold my needles! It felt so good to wash my whole arm, especially my hand. Amazing what builds up after just 1 week! So now it's less bulky, clean, has lotion and I'm knitting again....a little hitch in my get-a-long but it's working. Now....
> 
> I need some math help! I'm using Ella Rae Lace Merino. This hank was 101 grams to start with. I've finished repeat #20 and I have 21 grams of yarn left. Is this enough for 1 more repeat? My border is going to be a different color or I wouldn't worry about it.


Let me find my notes... it may be tomorrow before I can get back to you, but I think you are okay.


----------



## Deeknits

Thanks, Dee. No hurries, I probably need to rest this wrist anyway!


----------



## Pocahontas

Wow, Rose! Your 3rd Holbrook?? I am SO amazed. That blue acrylic is very beautiful. How kind of you to do this for your friend. Are you going to knit another one?


----------



## DanaKay

susantrail said:


> I have a question about the backward loop cast on to set up the border. I watched the video, which suggested that my stitches might get tight. I found the opposite, that I end up with a length of yarn between stitches. Has anyone else had this problem? I wonder if I could use the knitted cast on instead?


I used the knitted cast on because I really don't care for the backward loop cast on.


----------



## AlderRose

Pocahontas said:


> Wow, Rose! Your 3rd Holbrook?? I am SO amazed. That blue acrylic is very beautiful. How kind of you to do this for your friend. Are you going to knit another one?


I'm 21 rows into a rectangular Shetland shawl this time around. The Rosebud and Rose Lace Patterns were calling my name. We will see if everything turns out roses. It feels really weird having the same number of stitches each row and no markers.


----------



## seamus

Rose. everything will turn out roses and then some. Probably lilies,and forget me knots too. You know how to make that yarn jump into place, and no fooling. Ada... Can't wait to see this one as well, so don't dilly dally!


----------



## AlderRose

I'm in big trouble. I started that Shetland wrap yesterday and today the UPS man brought my Birthday/Christmas gift...
"The Haapsalu Shawl." Talk about beautiful shawls!!! And of course, today is the day I have Miss Ellie to keep me company. Self Control. Self Control.


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> I'm in big trouble. I started that Shetland wrap yesterday and today the UPS man brought my Birthday/Christmas gift...
> "The Haapsalu Shawl." Talk about beautiful shawls!!! And of course, today is the day I have Miss Ellie to keep me company. Self Control. Self Control.


How great is that book????? :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

It really is a beautiful book. I saw the Haapsalu Scarf book in a yarn store in London, which is beautiful too, but I really prefer the Shawl book. So many beautiful patterns.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in big trouble. I started that Shetland wrap yesterday and today the UPS man brought my Birthday/Christmas gift...
> "The Haapsalu Shawl." Talk about beautiful shawls!!! And of course, today is the day I have Miss Ellie to keep me company. Self Control. Self Control.
> 
> 
> 
> How great is that book????? :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## britgirl

Can't wait to see this shawl. You seem to be knitting up a storm! 
Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Rose! Your 3rd Holbrook?? I am SO amazed. That blue acrylic is very beautiful. How kind of you to do this for your friend. Are you going to knit another one?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 21 rows into a rectangular Shetland shawl this time around. The Rosebud and Rose Lace Patterns were calling my name. We will see if everything turns out roses. It feels really weird having the same number of stitches each row and no markers.
Click to expand...


----------



## momrnbk

Oh Rose, you are a wonder with acrylic yarn! I love that color blue and your knitting is beautiful as always. I can't wait to see your newest project.


----------



## AlderRose

"The Haapsalu Shawl"

Miss Ellie is down for a nap and I have started reading my new book. I'm enjoying the process. The authors' way of describing things is wonderful. I feel almost like I can hear them speaking in their unique dialect which someone else is translating... searching for just the right words in English to get as close to their meaning as possible. 

What is really nice is that this book doesn't distract from Nancy Bush's book on Estonian lace. It just broadens one's perspective. 

I have to say, too, that the way the book was shipped impressed me. It came in a well padded box, and the book itself was well wrapped in heavy brown paper. It felt very much like I was unwrapping a precious gift. When that brown paper was peeled away... oh my... what a treasure... so beautifully put together. I'm sooo glad I ordered it. 

On another note: I got the biggest charge out of this almost 3 year old granddaughter of mine. I had been working on charting an edging for the Shetland wrap I'm working on when Ellie arrived and wanted to finish. She wanted to sit on my lap and watch. I'm working in the numbers program on a mac and had been using colors to mark rows. Ellie saw the "crayon" box on the screen and wanted to color. So I moved the "box" to where she could reach it from my lap, and she "colored" in my book while I finished. She even put the "colors" away when we were done. What an imagination.


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> Yesterday I just couldn't stand it anymore and decided to adjust the brace on my wrist so I could at least hold my needles! It felt so good to wash my whole arm, especially my hand. Amazing what builds up after just 1 week! So now it's less bulky, clean, has lotion and I'm knitting again....a little hitch in my get-a-long but it's working. Now....
> 
> I need some math help! I'm using Ella Rae Lace Merino. This hank was 101 grams to start with. I've finished repeat #20 and I have 21 grams of yarn left. Is this enough for 1 more repeat? My border is going to be a different color or I wouldn't worry about it.


Sorry it took this long to answer you. I received a surprise visit from the owner of my store for 4 hours, and I am not used to having my knitting "schedule" compromised at work!!!! I thought it prudent to actually talk to him rather than excuse myself to answer knitting related correspondence. 

Soooo..... According to my notes, one repeat of the body chart uses about 10% (give or take) of the first skein of yarn at that point of the shawl. So you are fine with 21 repeats but would be cutting it close at 22. Then you can switch to the border with the new skein.


----------



## AlderRose

I wonder if you'd still have a job if you told the store owner that you had to answer a knitting question before you could talk to him. Can you see the look on his face?


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I just couldn't stand it anymore and decided to adjust the brace on my wrist so I could at least hold my needles! It felt so good to wash my whole arm, especially my hand. Amazing what builds up after just 1 week! So now it's less bulky, clean, has lotion and I'm knitting again....a little hitch in my get-a-long but it's working. Now....
> 
> I need some math help! I'm using Ella Rae Lace Merino. This hank was 101 grams to start with. I've finished repeat #20 and I have 21 grams of yarn left. Is this enough for 1 more repeat? My border is going to be a different color or I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it took this long to answer you. I received a surprise visit from the owner of my store for 4 hours, and I am not used to having my knitting "schedule" compromised at work!!!! I thought it prudent to actually talk to him rather than excuse myself to answer knitting related correspondence.
> 
> Soooo..... According to my notes, one repeat of the body chart uses about 10% (give or take) of the first skein of yarn at that point of the shawl. So you are fine with 21 repeats but would be cutting it close at 22. Then you can switch to the border with the new skein.
Click to expand...

Maybe you can teach him to knit then he'd understand!

Thanks....I took the chance and am on row 3 of the 21st repeat. If I have enough I'll do the Body Chart 3 before switching yarns.


----------



## cdninswe

Deeknits said:


> I took the chance and am on row 3 of the 21st repeat. If I have enough I'll do the Body Chart 3 before switching yarns.


Hi Dee - on my Worsted Holbrook - I was running short of yarn - and I skipped body chart 3 altogether - I don't think it affected the look on the final shawl.....if you want to see what it would look like without it.......

otherwise I am looking forward to seeing your shawl especially since you are using two different colours - I want to see the look - I bought some Wollmeise when I was in the UK in September and I was thinking along the lines of your shawl - so please hurry up and finish (but dont hurt your wrist!!!!!!)


----------



## Deeknits

cdninswe said:


> Hi Dee - on my Worsted Holbrook - I was running short of yarn - and I skipped body chart 3 altogether - I don't think it affected the look on the final shawl.....if you want to see what it would look like without it.......
> 
> otherwise I am looking forward to seeing your shawl especially since you are using two different colours - I want to see the look - I bought some Wollmeise when I was in the UK in September and I was thinking along the lines of your shawl - so please hurry up and finish (but dont hurt your wrist!!!!!!)


I went back and looked at yours again. I see what you mean, I wouldn't have noticed the different if you hadn't mentioned it.

I'm working as fast as I can! LOL!


----------



## cdninswe

Deeknits said:


> [I'm working as fast as I can! LOL!


No you are not - you are on here!!!! aka no knitting..... :wink:


----------



## Deeknits

Can't I take a dinner break?!?!?


----------



## cdninswe

if you must  


Deeknits said:


> Can't I take a dinner break?!?!?


----------



## Deeknits

OK....Can someone verify stitch counts for me? I did 21 repeats of Body Chart 2, ending with stitch counts of 71/137/71 = total of 279. I just finished with row 3 of the Body Chart 3 with stitch counts of 73/141/73 = total of 287.

Is this right? I want to make sure before I tackle that border.

Thanks!


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> OK....Can someone verify stitch counts for me? I did 21 repeats of Body Chart 2, ending with stitch counts of 71/137/71 = total of 279. I just finished with row 3 of the Body Chart 3 with stitch counts of 73/141/73 = total of 287.
> 
> Is this right? I want to make sure before I tackle that border.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, that is right.


----------



## christine4321

I have been procrastinating as I took my shawl to Mexico (I should have left it at home) and some stitches slipped off along the way along with life lines. I now have an error and need to correct it but don't want to frog back 12 rows to a previous life line. I will try to insert needles on a purl row where there isn't a line. Wish me luck!


----------



## AlderRose

Good luck, Christine, and lots of patience, too.


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful shawl. Love the colour.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Ta Da! Here is my 3rd Holbrook. This one is knit from light fingering acrylic yarn using US #5 needles. It took about 980 yards and measures 72 x 31 inches. I did 23 main body chart repeats. Using #5 needles instead of #3's made it super sheer.


----------



## Deeknits

I'm just not 'getting' this border! I've cast on the 27 stitches, knit the first row and placed the markers and did the K2Tog TBL.

NOW WHAT? I think the finished work should be on the left, right side up with the new border on the right needle what do I knit next? The patterns says slip the first stitch and knit 4. There should be a marker there. The way I'm looking at it, after slipping that first stitch, there's 5 stitches before the marker.

Can someone take some pics or point me to a video? I've read the photo tutorial many times and it's just not sinking in!


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> I'm just not 'getting' this border! I've cast on the 27 stitches, knit the first row and placed the markers and did the K2Tog TBL.
> 
> NOW WHAT? I think the finished work should be on the left, right side up with the new border on the right needle what do I knit next? The patterns says slip the first stitch and knit 4. There should be a marker there. The way I'm looking at it, after slipping that first stitch, there's 5 stitches before the marker.
> 
> Can someone take some pics or point me to a video? I've read the photo tutorial many times and it's just not sinking in!


After you do Row 2 of the set up rows, which is a wrong side row that you end with the K2togtbl, you turn your work.

*On all RS rows, the body of the shawl is on the right hand side of the border since you added those cast on stitches at the end of the RS body row.*

So.... if you are looking at where the markers were placed on previous WS row 2 from the Border set up rows... Look at the WS Row 2 directions, which are: k5, PM, k17, PM, k4 and k2togtbl the last stitch with the next live body stitch. Then let's count them "backwards" as that is the way you would encounter them on the next RS. After turning your work to the RS to start Row 1 of Chart 1, you would encounter that k2togtbl stitch first with the k4 stitches after and then the marker.

With the RS facing you, the body of the shawl on the right, and the border hanging off the left, you slip that first stitch, which was the k2togtbl from the previous row, and then there are your four stitches before the marker.

Every RS row you slip that stitch first, and every WS row you k2togtbl at the end.

So you are turning the work after ever border row, which is a bit of turning to be sure!

Does that make any more sense?


----------



## Deeknits

YES! I couldn't figure out what to do with that part sticking out! Thanks so much!

OK, another dumb question.... the even WS rows are worked left to right on the chart, right?


----------



## Dreamfli

Deeknits said:


> YES! I couldn't figure out what to do with that part sticking out! Thanks so much!
> 
> OK, another dumb question.... the even WS rows are worked left to right on the chart, right?


No question is dumb, and yes that would be correct

Rs right to left
WS left to right.


----------



## Deeknits

Up to row 7 on Border Chart 1....I'm off to the races! :mrgreen:


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> Up to row 7 on Border Chart 1....I'm off to the races! :mrgreen:


I am so happy to hear that... I was worried!!!


----------



## roed2er

Deeknits said:


> Up to row 7 on Border Chart 1....I'm off to the races! :mrgreen:


Isn't amazing how all of the sudden it just clicks? I spent days agonizing over this but then just took it step by step and voila --- tommorrow I block my finished shawl. Enjoy the process - Debi


----------



## Tove

Well, I've purchased and printed the Holbrook pattern and am soooo excited to get the yarn ..... soon. 

To ensure I know what I'm doing I tried knitting the Ashton Shawlette and now that I have started I intend to finish before starting the "big" project.

The graphs are so incredibly easy to follow, many times easier than the written abbreviations....thank you so much. I learned to knit in another language and therefore I still sometimes get confused with various terminology so again, thank you so much for the graph!!!  LOVE IT!


----------



## CathyAnn

Tove said:


> Well, I've purchased and printed the Holbrook pattern and am soooo excited to get the yarn ..... soon.
> 
> To ensure I know what I'm doing I tried knitting the Ashton Shawlette and now that I have started I intend to finish before starting the "big" project.
> 
> The graphs are so incredibly easy to follow, many times easier than the written abbreviations....thank you so much. I learned to knit in another language and therefore I still sometimes get confused with various terminology so again, thank you so much for the graph!!!  LOVE IT!


Good for you, Tove! Way to go!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree with you that the charts are so much easier to follow! Now, if I see a lace pattern without charts, I don't want to do it! :lol:


----------



## Deeknits

Dee finally got me straightened out on the border and I think Id like to add a few beads but Im not sure where! Its hard to tell by looking at the chart so Id like to ask those of you who have added beads, just which stitch did you add them to?

Im on row 2 of the Border Chart 2. Each motif looks like an angel fish to me so I think I want to add one bead to the center stitch between the SSK and the K2TOG on row 5. Id like it to look like the fishes eye. Would that look right or be the right place?

LOL.as if I dont have enough of a one handed challenge going on!!!


----------



## seamus

My goodness Deeknits - you make me feel like a super duper slow learner. When you get to work, there is no stopping you, hand problems or not. I take off my hat to you, and bow very low in adoration. Seamus. 
Keep it up - your hand is healing as fast as it can to keep up with your determination........


----------



## Deeknits

Seamus...you humble me, Girlfriend! But I can promise you it's nothing but boredom! Bless him, DH is doing all my housewifely chores and I have nothing to do all day but sit and think of all I want to do and how to do it. Thank goodness for You Tube! haha! When I get back to 2 hands, I'll be back to my sluggish progress!


----------



## stevieland

Tove said:


> Well, I've purchased and printed the Holbrook pattern and am soooo excited to get the yarn ..... soon.
> 
> To ensure I know what I'm doing I tried knitting the Ashton Shawlette and now that I have started I intend to finish before starting the "big" project.
> 
> The graphs are so incredibly easy to follow, many times easier than the written abbreviations....thank you so much. I learned to knit in another language and therefore I still sometimes get confused with various terminology so again, thank you so much for the graph!!!  LOVE IT!


I am soooooo happy you love the graphs/charts! YAY!!! I know we all look forward to seeing your shawls.

I just bought a pattern that I didn't realize was not charted, and it looked pretty frightening, particularly since one can't visualize the pattern as it is knitted. I just can't imagine knitting "blind" like that, but each to one's own.


----------



## roed2er

Well - my Holbrook is blocked and drying. It took so long to stretch and pin out (over 2 hours) that I was afraid it had dried a bit and so I misted it. As I was stretchinh her, I found 2 spots with a dropped stitch but I was able to immediately stop and catch them with a needle and thread. I also found a mistake in the border where I must have lost track what row I was on. But she was all stretched out and I wasn't hovering nose on top the shawl pinning, I couldn't find it again so I am not worried. I made this for me to wear to my son's wedding -- not the state fair -- and I love it. Now I can hardly wait for her to come off the pins and wires! Debi


----------



## Deeknits

Congrats, Debi....can't wait to see it!

I know that dropped stitch feeling. The first time I blocked my Alexandra, I looked it over and saw a huge hole forming! I'm sure that dropped stitch came from picking up stitches on a lifeline. It was well past fixing so I had to frog almost half of it. But I learned from it....now I count stitches when I frog back to a lifeline!


----------



## britgirl

Looking forward to seeing your shawl. The blocking does take a long time for it. All those little circles along the border. However, I know you will be well pleased with the finished shawl.

Sue


roed2er said:


> Well - my Holbrook is blocked and drying. It took so long to stretch and pin out (over 2 hours) that I was afraid it had dried a bit and so I misted it. As I was stretchinh her, I found 2 spots with a dropped stitch but I was able to immediately stop and catch them with a needle and thread. I also found a mistake in the border where I must have lost track what row I was on. But she was all stretched out and I wasn't hovering nose on top the shawl pinning, I couldn't find it again so I am not worried. I made this for me to wear to my son's wedding -- not the state fair -- and I love it. Now I can hardly wait for her to come off the pins and wires! Debi


----------



## britgirl

Hi Dee, didn't add any beads to my Holbrooks, but I would certainly think the center of the angel fish would be a good spot.

Glad that you are progressing well with the shawl and looking forward to seeing it when finished.

Sue


Deeknits said:


> Dee finally got me straightened out on the border and I think Id like to add a few beads but Im not sure where! Its hard to tell by looking at the chart so Id like to ask those of you who have added beads, just which stitch did you add them to?
> 
> Im on row 2 of the Border Chart 2. Each motif looks like an angel fish to me so I think I want to add one bead to the center stitch between the SSK and the K2TOG on row 5. Id like it to look like the fishes eye. Would that look right or be the right place?
> 
> LOL.as if I dont have enough of a one handed challenge going on!!!


----------



## stevieland

roed2er said:


> Well - my Holbrook is blocked and drying. It took so long to stretch and pin out (over 2 hours) that I was afraid it had dried a bit and so I misted it. As I was stretchinh her, I found 2 spots with a dropped stitch but I was able to immediately stop and catch them with a needle and thread. I also found a mistake in the border where I must have lost track what row I was on. But she was all stretched out and I wasn't hovering nose on top the shawl pinning, I couldn't find it again so I am not worried. I made this for me to wear to my son's wedding -- not the state fair -- and I love it. Now I can hardly wait for her to come off the pins and wires! Debi


We don't have to tell anyone, but there is a teeny mistake in my border too. Thank goodness for selective photography.


----------



## AlderRose

Why couldn't I make my mistakes where they were hidden? It had to be on the edge with the double YOs and soooo obvious!!! 

Debi, We are anxiously waiting to see your Holbrook.


----------



## Tove

roed2er said:


> Well - my Holbrook is blocked and drying. It took so long to stretch and pin out (over 2 hours) that I was afraid it had dried a bit and so I misted it. As I was stretchinh her, I found 2 spots with a dropped stitch but I was able to immediately stop and catch them with a needle and thread. I also found a mistake in the border where I must have lost track what row I was on. But she was all stretched out and I wasn't hovering nose on top the shawl pinning, I couldn't find it again so I am not worried. I made this for me to wear to my son's wedding -- not the state fair -- and I love it. Now I can hardly wait for her to come off the pins and wires! Debi


Congratulations on finishing, it is nice to hear people admitting to making mistakes, of course one could always call it "personal interpretation"


----------



## AlderRose

"Personal Interpretation!" I love it! It sounds sooo much better to say "My shawl has 'Personal Interpretations'" than "My shawl has a bunch of mistakes."


----------



## grandpeg

I think this is the most beautiful pattern I've ever seen and I've gotten to the 19th repeat of body chart 2 after a good deal of frogging and tinking. I was working on it at 3am when I realized I was 2 stitches short and can't find the error so will have to frog at least a couple of rows until I find it and I don't have a lifeline close as I guess I got smug after not having a problem for quite a while. Silly me. Oh well, I'm enjoying working on it and can't wait to see how it turns out. As this is my first, test Holbrook I'm making it of acrylic in a weight just called Baby Bee from Hobby Lobby and I'm working it on #5 U/s needles. It's not as sheer as the picture in the pattern but, if I succeed in finishing it without too much more trauma I'll make one in something finer and more expensive.


----------



## Deeknits

I've always called them Design Decisions. Sounds better than screw ups!


----------



## EqLady

I finished the body a few days ago, then was out of town and now have some work to do for a board meeting this week. No way will I be able to start on the border till next week. I'm dreading it and looking forward to it at the same time!


----------



## afoster

Pacific Rose said:


> "Personal Interpretation!" I love it! It sounds sooo much better to say "My shawl has 'Personal Interpretations'" than "My shawl has a bunch of mistakes."


How about design elements? I heard that one yesterday when someone was weaving and made a mistake.


----------



## AlderRose

I had a "design element" last night that looked like a bunch of knots. It took me at least an hour and more patience than I had to "redesign" it.


----------



## afoster

:lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady said:


> I finished the body a few days ago, then was out of town and now have some work to do for a board meeting this week. No way will I be able to start on the border till next week. I'm dreading it and looking forward to it at the same time!


Once you start the border, you'll see how easy it is!!! It's always the anticipation that gets you -- at least it does me. Then I start and realize the dread (fear of the unknown) was all for naught!


----------



## Deeknits

I totally agree! I've been dreading this border ever since I started but after Dee got me straightened out and understanding the process, it's a treat to knit. And it goes fast with only 27 stitches! But I AM tired of turning the whole thing every row!


----------



## EqLady

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, I know what you mean. It seems to go on and on and on, turning all of the time.... I just had to keep my attention of the goal of having such a gorgeous, stunning shawl, and finally, it was over! Happy dance!!!


----------



## britgirl

Got to agree with CathyAnn. I was amazed about how easy the border was and was wondering why I had never encountered the knit on border before. Now I will gladly knit more knit on borders. Hint, hint Dee!

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the body a few days ago, then was out of town and now have some work to do for a board meeting this week. No way will I be able to start on the border till next week. I'm dreading it and looking forward to it at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Once you start the border, you'll see how easy it is!!! It's always the anticipation that gets you -- at least it does me. Then I start and realize the dread (fear of the unknown) was all for naught!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamfli

I learned how to knit and purl back down the row without turning. I hated all the turning.


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> Got to agree with CathyAnn. I was amazed about how easy the border was and was wondering why I had never encountered the knit on border before. Now I will gladly knit more knit on borders. Hint, hint Dee!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the body a few days ago, then was out of town and now have some work to do for a board meeting this week. No way will I be able to start on the border till next week. I'm dreading it and looking forward to it at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Once you start the border, you'll see how easy it is!!! It's always the anticipation that gets you -- at least it does me. Then I start and realize the dread (fear of the unknown) was all for naught!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The next one after the Liz wrap will have a knitted on border, I promise!


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to agree with CathyAnn. I was amazed about how easy the border was and was wondering why I had never encountered the knit on border before. Now I will gladly knit more knit on borders. Hint, hint Dee!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the body a few days ago, then was out of town and now have some work to do for a board meeting this week. No way will I be able to start on the border till next week. I'm dreading it and looking forward to it at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Once you start the border, you'll see how easy it is!!! It's always the anticipation that gets you -- at least it does me. Then I start and realize the dread (fear of the unknown) was all for naught!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The next one after the Liz wrap will have a knitted on border, I promise!
Click to expand...

Dee, can you give us a rough idea on how long it may be until the Liz Wrap pattern is released??? That way, I can organize my knitting time between now and then. :arrow:


----------



## britgirl

Great to see that people are still working on Holbrook. That is such a fabulous design. It gets me itching to start another, although I do have an Edwina on the needles that I started before I went away. Since I didn't want to take a shawl to work on, I did start another Estonian lace scarf that I finished last night for a friend for Christmas. (Had to keep my hand in with the lace knitting). Wanted to keep busy and get Christmas things started whilst awaiting the new Elizabeth. Hope it isn't out of place here, but it is lace too!

Sue


----------



## Dreamfli

britgirl said:


> Great to see that people are still working on Holbrook. That is such a fabulous design. It gets me itching to start another, although I do have an Edwina on the needles that I started before I went away. Since I didn't want to take a shawl to work on, I did start another Estonian lace scarf that I finished last night for a friend for Christmas. (Had to keep my hand in with the lace knitting). Wanted to keep busy and get Christmas things started whilst awaiting the new Elizabeth. Hope it isn't out of place here, but it is lace too!
> 
> Sue


Wow that is gorgeous. Can I be your friend too? Lol I am sure your friend will love it.


----------



## roed2er

britgirl said:


> Great to see that people are still working on Holbrook. That is such a fabulous design. It gets me itching to start another, although I do have an Edwina on the needles that I started before I went away. Since I didn't want to take a shawl to work on, I did start another Estonian lace scarf that I finished last night for a friend for Christmas. (Had to keep my hand in with the lace knitting). Wanted to keep busy and get Christmas things started whilst awaiting the new Elizabeth. Hope it isn't out of place here, but it is lace too!
> 
> Sue


Sue -- that is gorgeous and displayed the way you have in front of the window has me tem[pted to do lace curtains. Just what I need to tackle in my life --- not! What yarn and needles did you use? And can you share the pattern? Debi


----------



## roed2er

Holbrook comes off the blocking pins and wires tonight --- can hardly wait! Debi


----------



## britgirl

I used Zephyr Jaggerspun laceweight merino/silk blend in Aegean Sea colourway. The pattern is Head of Grain Pattern 5 from The Haapsalu Shawl book. The lace edge was also taken from the same book. I used size 3.25 mm needles and used about 432 yards altogether. I think the blocked size was about 62 inches. I just guessed at doing three pattern repeats per row and then just knit until I liked the length.

Sue


roed2er said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see that people are still working on Holbrook. That is such a fabulous design. It gets me itching to start another, although I do have an Edwina on the needles that I started before I went away. Since I didn't want to take a shawl to work on, I did start another Estonian lace scarf that I finished last night for a friend for Christmas. (Had to keep my hand in with the lace knitting). Wanted to keep busy and get Christmas things started whilst awaiting the new Elizabeth. Hope it isn't out of place here, but it is lace too!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue -- that is gorgeous and displayed the way you have in front of the window has me tem[pted to do lace curtains. Just what I need to tackle in my life --- not! What yarn and needles did you use? And can you share the pattern? Debi
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

Sue, You really had me confused. You were talking about knitting a shawl, but I was seeing lace curtains. Your shawl/curtains is/are gorgeous. Did you pick up the stitches to knit the edging or knit it and then sew it on?


----------



## britgirl

Sorry I had you confused. No, it's just a scarf, hanging on a coathanger by the door. Hadn't thought of it as being viewed as curtains! My DH removed the rails and a bunch of shrubs that I had been using for my photos, so I had to improvise, especially as it was raining too! I knit the bottom lace edge then the center pattern. When I had finished that, I left it on the needles and began another edging for the top, that I joined it to the body of the scarf with the Kitchener stitch. That was how the first scarf I did from Nancy Bush's book did it, so I have just continued doing it. Now I am getting quite experienced with the Kitchener stitch!

I know you have The Haapsalu Shawl book. There are just so many different patterns in there that I want to try. I just started another one using Twig Pattern 1.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Sue, You really had me confused. You were talking about knitting a shawl, but I was seeing lace curtains. Your shawl/curtains is/are gorgeous. Did you pick up the stitches to knit the edging or knit it and then sew it on?


----------



## AlderRose

The Twig pattern in the Haapsalu Shawl book looks eerily similar to the Print o' the Wave pattern in the Shetland Lace book. It is so tempting. The Sylivia Estonian patterns are so pretty, too. I'm 1/5 to 1/4 done with the Rose Trellis/Rose Bud Shetland that is on my needles now. I simply cannot knit fast enough to get all of these beautiful patterns done.


----------



## britgirl

I know what you mean. There are just so many beautiful patterns out there and I want to try them all. I still marvel at the people who designed them, in many cases years, maybe even centuries? ago. Supposedly they didn't even necessarily write them down, but just carried the ideas and the pattern in their heads. Amazing!

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> The Twig pattern in the Haapsalu Shawl book looks eerily similar to the Print o' the Wave pattern in the Shetland Lace book. It is so tempting. The Sylivia Estonian patterns are so pretty, too. I'm 1/5 to 1/4 done with the Rose Trellis/Rose Bud Shetland that is on my needles now. I simply cannot knit fast enough to get all of these beautiful patterns done.


----------



## AlderRose

I was marveling at the business of some of the Shetland shawls. Some of the shawls look as though their creator had filled every available space with a lace design of some sort. How did these women remember what design came where? I'm having trouble remembering when to do this or that, and I've got a chart in front of me. I wonder if they knit the same shawl design over and over again, or if they got bored with it and changed things out... or maybe having all of the designs in one shawl kept the knitters from getting bored?

Imagine knitting one of these beautiful shawls with just written instructions... no charts. No! I wouldn't be doing it. Thank you, Dee!!!


----------



## christine4321

that scarf is so beautiful. I will have to get that book. 

I read what you wrote, just to clarify, did you do one pattern for the middle and one for the outer edges?


----------



## britgirl

Yes, there are patterns for the body and other patterns for the edging.



christine4321 said:


> that scarf is so beautiful. I will have to get that book.
> 
> I read what you wrote, just to clarify, did you do one pattern for the middle and one for the outer edges?


----------



## CathyAnn

Sue, your scarf is gorgeous, as usual! I'm going to have to get that book! (Like I need more patterns!!!)


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful work!


----------



## Tove

britgirl, that is beautiful lace you have hanging in the window. You are another super tallented knitter.


----------



## DanaKay

Sue, very nice work. Here I am getting lost in books and doing a swatch of patterns that catch my fancy, whilst you and Rose are knocking out some really fine pieces. WTG!


----------



## Deeknits

DOES THIS BORDER EVER END?!?!?! LOL!

I know I'm slower than usual with this brace but sheesh....


----------



## britgirl

You'll get there, don't worry. Then you will have this beautiful shawl to drool over, and it will all have been worthwhile.

Sue


Deeknits said:


> DOES THIS BORDER EVER END?!?!?! LOL!
> 
> I know I'm slower than usual with this brace but sheesh....


----------



## Dreamfli

britgirl said:


> You'll get there, don't worry. Then you will have this beautiful shawl to drool over, and it will all have been worthwhile.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOES THIS BORDER EVER END?!?!?! LOL!
> 
> I know I'm slower than usual with this brace but sheesh....
Click to expand...

13000 plus stitches! I did extra repeats so I have even more. Almost done!


----------



## Deeknits

Dreamfli said:


> 13000 plus stitches! I did extra repeats so I have even more. Almost done!


Oh...I don't EVEN want to start counting stitches!!! Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> DOES THIS BORDER EVER END?!?!?! LOL!
> 
> I know I'm slower than usual with this brace but sheesh....


I admit that I felt that way too. Unlike my test knitters, who all seemed to breeze through the border, yours truly frogged 3-5" at a time about three times. And the blocking is brutal too, pinning out those loops. But when it comes off the block and you see that border (not because it's my border, but because all knitted on borders are beautiful really), your heart will melt and the interminable border will be but a memory. And you'll want to do one again right away!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOES THIS BORDER EVER END?!?!?! LOL!
> 
> I know I'm slower than usual with this brace but sheesh....
> 
> 
> 
> I admit that I felt that way too. Unlike my test knitters, who all seemed to breeze through the border, yours truly frogged 3-5" at a time about three times. And the blocking is brutal too, pinning out those loops. But when it comes off the block and you see that border (not because it's my border, but because all knitted on borders are beautiful really), your heart will melt and the interminable border will be but a memory. And you'll want to do one again right away!!!
Click to expand...

It was the same way for me too! I also had to frog the border a few inches more than once! I was just thankful that I had put in a lifeline on the last row of the body chart before starting the border, or I would have been deep you know what! :roll:


----------



## EqLady

I had planned to get back to mine next week but learned yesterday a friend was just diagnosed with breast cancer. So the shawl and baby blanket take a back seat while I do a prayer shawl. I'm thinking about Ashton with added repeats - any other suggestions?


----------



## Dreamfli

My red Holbrook is off the needles. Going to try and block later today or tomorrow. Woo hoo. 

I bought some Chinese cashmere for 5.62$ I need to figure out what to make with it. It's only 560 yards worth of yarn. Any ideas?


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> My red Holbrook is off the needles. Going to try and block later today or tomorrow. Woo hoo.
> 
> I bought some Chinese cashmere for 5.62$ I need to figure out what to make with it. It's only 560 yards worth of yarn. Any ideas?


I can't wait to see it!!!!

Have you gone on Ravelry and done a search for a specific yardage and weight under the type of project you are considering? I find that very helpful to narrow down contenders. What sort of project are you looking to knit? Another shawl? or something else?


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> My red Holbrook is off the needles. Going to try and block later today or tomorrow. Woo hoo.
> 
> I bought some Chinese cashmere for 5.62$ I need to figure out what to make with it. It's only 560 yards worth of yarn. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see it!!!!
> 
> Have you gone on Ravelry and done a search for a specific yardage and weight under the type of project you are considering? I find that very helpful to narrow down contenders. What sort of project are you looking to knit? Another shawl? or something else?
Click to expand...

I have no idea what I want, but it is to be for me! My daughter bought me the Sunstruck needles for my birthday, I bought the yarn on eBay on my birthday. So it is to be a birthday present to me. Lol. Lavender/purple color in about fingering weight I think!


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady said:


> I had planned to get back to mine next week but learned yesterday a friend was just diagnosed with breast cancer. So the shawl and baby blanket take a back seat while I do a prayer shawl. I'm thinking about Ashton with added repeats - any other suggestions?


I think the Ashton would be perfect!


----------



## AlderRose

What CathyAnn said.


----------



## Deeknits

Agree...Ashton would be perfect.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> I had planned to get back to mine next week but learned yesterday a friend was just diagnosed with breast cancer. So the shawl and baby blanket take a back seat while I do a prayer shawl. I'm thinking about Ashton with added repeats - any other suggestions?


I am so sorry to hear this. Please send our condolences to your friend. I know she will cherish a prayer shawl knitted by you.

What did you have in mind? Lacy or tighter fabric?

There is a shawl pattern or Ravelry called "Alix Prayer Shawl" and a very similar design is called "Matilda" which I have knitted up myself. Both are free.

And I have done three versions of a shawl called "Forest Canopy" on Ravelry that knits up very quickly and is easy to memorize. It is not free, but although it has a simple repeating leaf pattern, there is something very charming about it. Done up in fingering or heavier, even up to worsted, I'm sure it would look very nice.

Another pattern I like very much that is fast to knit is called "Shaelyn." I've knitted up two of those and love the results. Easy to customize the size; not free. And then there is always the free "Holden Shawlette" a lovely take on a feather and fan that could be easily increased. That looks great in any yarn I think!

If you go with Ashton with additional repeats, I like the way the extra leaves at the end look if one is increasing the size. (I am thinking of revising the pattern to include that, whenever I can come up with some extra time!) I did 2 extra repeats of Chart 3 Rows 15-23 and 2 extra repeats of Chart 2 for my Crazy Yarn Ashton and I liked the proportion of body to border very much.


----------



## EqLady

Thanks so much, Dee, for your thoughtful response! They are all beautiful and I've got a tough decision to make. She is allergic to wool, so I need to rethink my yarn choice. On Ashton, did you do both the two extra repeats of chart 2 AND the two extra repeats of rows 15 - 23 of chart 3?


----------



## Deeknits

Sorry for the highjack but I figure you Shawlettes will know what I'm talking about.

A few months ago we were discussing different yarns for one of Dee's designs. I ordered a cone of yarn from one of the recommendations but I've either lost or never kept the particulars of it. I'm hoping someone will recognize it.










It's wound on a heavy cardboard cone and the label inside simply says...

2/3WC
100% wool
Scarlet

The whole cone weighs 528 grams, is 2-ply and it looks to be a light fingerling weight. I suppose it could be considered a heavy lace. It's sort of dull looking, I was a bit disappointed in that so never used it for that project....which I also don't remember!

Thanks for any ideas you may have.


----------



## christine4321

I am back in the game!!!

I am not sure if you all recall but I took my Holbrook on a vacation to Mexico ( I never touched it there at all) but some how a stitch slipped off the needle and I didn't notice as my count was correct. Many Life lines also got pulled out by being snagged in my suitcase.

When I realized there was a dropped stitch, and since my count was correct I just marked it and carried on as I knew I would be able to tack the stitch later and the shawl looked fine.

Some how I ended up with the wrong count after 2 rows more and knew I had to frog. 

Because most of my lifelines were pulled out I had to frog much further down to a partial line.

Some how the yarn came off the core and it turned into yarn vomit. I should have just cut it and do a join but I wanted to keep joins at a minimum as it is very fine crochet thread that I am using. I decided to try to untangle it. It took me about 4 hours ( divided) to get it all untangled only to find that the very last knot had frayed yarn all meshed together and could not be untangled so I had to cut anyway.

I procrastinated because I knew it would be difficult and time consuming as the life line that I did frog back to was only 2/3s of the way through. I wasn't sure if I could collect all the stitches.

As it turns out I now have a correct count and was able to collect the dropped stitch.

I can't wait to begin the next row!


----------



## Deeknits

Well done!!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Thanks so much, Dee, for your thoughtful response! They are all beautiful and I've got a tough decision to make. She is allergic to wool, so I need to rethink my yarn choice. On Ashton, did you do both the two extra repeats of chart 2 AND the two extra repeats of rows 15 - 23 of chart 3?


No problem.... Re: my Ashton Repeats.... Yes, repeated both places.... search under Crazy Yarn Ashton to see what it looks like if haven't already.


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> Sorry for the highjack but I figure you Shawlettes will know what I'm talking about.
> 
> A few months ago we were discussing different yarns for one of Dee's designs. I ordered a cone of yarn from one of the recommendations but I've either lost or never kept the particulars of it. I'm hoping someone will recognize it.
> 
> It's wound on a heavy cardboard cone and the label inside simply says...
> 
> 2/3WC
> 100% wool
> Scarlet
> 
> The whole cone weighs 528 grams, is 2-ply and it looks to be a light fingerling weight. I suppose it could be considered a heavy lace. It's sort of dull looking, I was a bit disappointed in that so never used it for that project....which I also don't remember!
> 
> Thanks for any ideas you may have.


I don't have a clue. It looks like heavy lace to me, but WC means worsted according to my minute of googling so ?????? Hmmmmm.... swatch it with 4s maybe?


----------



## stevieland

christine4321 said:


> I am back in the game!!!
> 
> I am not sure if you all recall but I took my Holbrook on a vacation to Mexico ( I never touched it there at all) but some how a stitch slipped off the needle and I didn't notice as my count was correct. Many Life lines also got pulled out by being snagged in my suitcase.
> 
> When I realized there was a dropped stitch, and since my count was correct I just marked it and carried on as I knew I would be able to tack the stitch later and the shawl looked fine.
> 
> Some how I ended up with the wrong count after 2 rows more and knew I had to frog.
> 
> Because most of my lifelines were pulled out I had to frog much further down to a partial line.
> 
> Some how the yarn came off the core and it turned into yarn vomit. I should have just cut it and do a join but I wanted to keep joins at a minimum as it is very fine crochet thread that I am using. I decided to try to untangle it. It took me about 4 hours ( divided) to get it all untangled only to find that the very last knot had frayed yarn all meshed together and could not be untangled so I had to cut anyway.
> 
> I procrastinated because I knew it would be difficult and time consuming as the life line that I did frog back to was only 2/3s of the way through. I wasn't sure if I could collect all the stitches.
> 
> As it turns out I now have a correct count and was able to collect the dropped stitch.
> 
> I can't wait to begin the next row!


Whew.... that was a close call... what a mess... but you ended up with the correct count, so onwards and upwards!!! Can't wait to see your Holbrook!


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> I don't have a clue. It looks like heavy lace to me, but WC means worsted according to my minute of googling so ?????? Hmmmmm.... swatch it with 4s maybe?


Aww...now you know I HATE swatching!!! :thumbdown: But if I do decide to use this I guess I'll have to.

If anyone recognizes it and/or wants it, I'll sell or trade it. It just doesn't speak to me...ya know?


----------



## Dreamfli

Dee? Are you close to rectangle? How many yards will it take?


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Dee? Are you close to rectangle? How many yards will it take?


Do you mean am I close to finishing up a rectangular design, or are you referring to the Elizabeth Wrap that I posted the other day, which is a rectangle?


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee? Are you close to rectangle? How many yards will it take?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean am I close to finishing up a rectangular design, or are you referring to the Elizabeth Wrap that I posted the other day, which is a rectangle?
Click to expand...

Not Dreamfli but....I'm wondering about the Elizabeth Wrap. I think that's my next project!


----------



## susantrail

I finished knitting my blue Nadira weeks ago, but it turned out so large I had to block it in stages! I love how it turned out and can't wait to wear it. I am coming along on my Holbrook as well, about 25% done with the border at this point 

Having trouble attaching pictures.


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee? Are you close to rectangle? How many yards will it take?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean am I close to finishing up a rectangular design, or are you referring to the Elizabeth Wrap that I posted the other day, which is a rectangle?
Click to expand...

 Oh my goodness I missed it! Is it posted here??


----------



## Dreamfli

susantrail said:


> I finished knitting my blue Nadira weeks ago, but it turned out so large I had to block it in stages! I love how it turned out and can't wait to wear it. I am coming along on my Holbrook as well, about 25% done with the border at this point
> 
> Having trouble attaching pictures.


Love that Nadira. Turned out really nice!


----------



## CathyAnn

Beautiful! Nadira is one of my favorites! What are the finished dimensions, and what yarn did you use???


----------



## Dreamfli

Dreamfli said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee? Are you close to rectangle? How many yards will it take?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean am I close to finishing up a rectangular design, or are you referring to the Elizabeth Wrap that I posted the other day, which is a rectangle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness I missed it! Is it posted here??
Click to expand...

I found pics. Did you release a pattern yet. its gorgeous. I don't have enough yarn though darn it! Hmm, I have enough Alpaca though.

This is the one I did with light worsted weight yarn. I will take more pics of it when its off the wall to get a better color.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dreamfli said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee? Are you close to rectangle? How many yards will it take?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean am I close to finishing up a rectangular design, or are you referring to the Elizabeth Wrap that I posted the other day, which is a rectangle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness I missed it! Is it posted here??
Click to expand...

The pattern is not posted... just the pictures.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-124594-1.html


----------



## momrnbk

susantrail said:


> I finished knitting my blue Nadira weeks ago, but it turned out so large I had to block it in stages! I love how it turned out and can't wait to wear it. I am coming along on my Holbrook as well, about 25% done with the border at this point
> 
> Having trouble attaching pictures.


What a beautiful Nadira, love the color and your work. You did a fine job posting pictures.


----------



## susantrail

I used Malabrigo sock yarn, about 2 and 1/4 skeins. The color is Azules. I used a 5 needle and it measures 84" across and 52" to the point. I am glad you like it!


----------



## AlderRose

susantrail said:


> I finished knitting my blue Nadira weeks ago, but it turned out so large I had to block it in stages! I love how it turned out and can't wait to wear it. I am coming along on my Holbrook as well, about 25% done with the border at this point


Your Nadira is beautiful.


----------



## britgirl

That's beautiful. Love the colour.

Sue


susantrail said:


> I used Malabrigo sock yarn, about 2 and 1/4 skeins. The color is Azules. I used a 5 needle and it measures 84" across and 52" to the point. I am glad you like it!


----------



## EqLady

I decided to use Ashton for the prayer shawl using worsted acrylic. I'm almost done with chart 1, remembering how hard it was the first time around. It seems easy now!. I'm not thrilled using acrylic (spoiled), but that seems the safe way to go. Plus, this should work up quickly - her surgery is Monday and then she will begin radiation. Once I get this done,I'll get to the Holbrook border.


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> I finished knitting my blue Nadira weeks ago, but it turned out so large I had to block it in stages! I love how it turned out and can't wait to wear it. I am coming along on my Holbrook as well, about 25% done with the border at this point
> 
> Having trouble attaching pictures.


That is a wonderful version of Nadira! I love it. That yarn is amazing. Your knitting is so pretty. Wow. I am impressed! First that gorgeous Ashton of yours, and now this. Are you going to post it in the Pictures section? I know everyone would love to see it. Show off that thing!!!!!

Glad Holbrook is coming along... we are eagerly awaiting glamour shots of that too!


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> This is the one I did with light worsted weight yarn. I will take more pics of it when its off the wall to get a better color.


Cool! I remember your beginning pics of this shawl and I have been anticipating seeing it finished. It looks good blocking, but I can't wait to see it with the actual color more evident, because I remember it was so pretty.

YAY!!!! Another Holbrook is born!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I did with light worsted weight yarn. I will take more pics of it when its off the wall to get a better color.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! I remember your beginning pics of this shawl and I have been anticipating seeing it finished. It looks good blocking, but I can't wait to see it with the actual color more evident, because I remember it was so pretty.
> 
> YAY!!!! Another Holbrook is born!!!
Click to expand...

My red one is done too. Just waiting its turn on the wall.


----------



## susantrail

Thanks Dee. A compliment from you means a lot. I do enjoy knitting your beautiful patterns. I am making the Holbrook out of Shalimar Breathless (primula colorway). My first experience with that lovely yarn. So soft.


----------



## YorkieMama

Dee you mentioned a few days back that you bought a shawl pattern that is not charted. I have run into this a few times and find them hard to work with after I started working your shawls. I am considering buying one of the charting soft ware packages that are available. The prices vary considerably from around $44 to $100. Which one do you recommend?


----------



## DanaKay

YorkieMama,
I think Dee uses Excel to chart her patterns, unless she has changed to another program.

I just recently purchased a charting program from Intwined Pattern Studios. It is in the 40 dollar range USD. They have videos showing how it use the program. 
Seems to be pretty straight forward to me, though I only had a chance to play with it once since I downloaded it. 
I like the program and figured it would serve my purpose of charting written patterns. I am not up to a huge learning curve as I seem to get interrupted too much and this program seemed to be one I would be able to handle without throwing the computer through the window! :lol:

If you have Microsoft Office then you probably already have the excel program and would work for you if you are familiar with spread sheets, which I am not.


----------



## Deeknits

YorkieMamma....Dee told me about a knitting font she uses called Aire River Knitting Font. It's free and you can download it to your Fonts folder on your computer. http://home.earthlink.net/~ardesign/knitfont.htm You can also Google Free Knitting fonts for several others.

Then using Excel, use that font set for the symbols you need. I printed off the keyboard map and it's very easy to type the written directions of a pattern into a chart. I made a blank grind that looks like graph paper that so that I don't have to start over every time. I'll be glad to share it with anyone who needs it.

I'm sure Dee will be along and correct me if I'm wrong about the name of the font.


----------



## DanaKay

You have it right Deeknits. I don't have excel though, so I went with Intwined. I think I can import the Aire River font into it too, but haven't tried it yet. Some of those type of things I am not very savvy with and have to play some to figure it out!


----------



## christine4321

yeah! I am rolling again! I was able to do a few rows today and it is looking like I am back on track. I am only at repeat 14 row 3 but it is better than having to start over.

The one side at the edge has a bit of loose stitches but I am guessing I will be able to make it look better after I am done. Blocking will help as well.

When I get to that point, should I block it first or try to reign in those loose stitches with yarn and then block?


----------



## Dreamfli

I am going to try using my spreadsheet and the knitting font. Thank you so much for the great info. I saw a pattern I wanted to try but the chart was really badly done.


----------



## AlderRose

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
I just downloaded the Aire River Knitting Font. Now, to figure out how to convert the charts I've done using regular keyboard strokes. ..... Oh my! I've just tried it. I have charts that look like REAL knitting charts! WOW!

I wonder if Dee realized that she wasn't just converting us to chart users but also chart makers???

I want to convert all of my charts, but I have a shawl that is so close to being finished that I can taste it... you know how that goes, and of course today is the day my car has to go to the body shop, and I have a couple other errands I have to run.... ARGH!!!


----------



## stevieland

YorkieMama said:


> Dee you mentioned a few days back that you bought a shawl pattern that is not charted. I have run into this a few times and find them hard to work with after I started working your shawls. I am considering buying one of the charting soft ware packages that are available. The prices vary considerably from around $44 to $100. Which one do you recommend?


Hi. I see you all are way ahead of me, but I do indeed love that Aire River Font. The fact that it is free is crazy! When I had a question about it, I emailed the site and the woman who designed the software got back to me in 10 minutes!

When I started designing and looked at the cost of the charting programs, I said forget about it! Free font/already had Excelt? It was a no brainer. Plus the most popular one at the time (that shall remain nameless) put out pretty crappy looking charts to be frank. I know there are some much better looking ones out there now, and I checked out the one that Dana talked about which was very nice and reasonably priced.

But since I was already well versed in using Excel, I decided to use it exclusively. I like the control you get..... you can put the charts anywhere, use any colors, make them as large or small as you like. Most pattern use pretty much the same decreases/yarnovers/increases, so once you get used to where they are you don't have to even look at the keyboard conversion chart.

The only downside is that for me, if I want to put written instructions on a pattern, I have to write them out stitch by stitch (big pain in the butt), whereas many of the charting programs can convert a chart to text by pressing a button, alleviating the chance of mistakes when doing it manually.

I think it is fabulous you all are checking this out. A nice practice is to take a one of the first two Barbara Walker stitch dictionaries and try charting the written out stitch patterns. It is a great reference as well.


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> Thanks Dee. A compliment from you means a lot. I do enjoy knitting your beautiful patterns. I am making the Holbrook out of Shalimar Breathless (primula colorway). My first experience with that lovely yarn. So soft.


That Breathless yarn has to be one of the nicest I have ever worked with. I have some bright yellow/peach that I am saving for a spring/summer release design. I am really excited to see a Holbrook in that yarn!


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> I decided to use Ashton for the prayer shawl using worsted acrylic. I'm almost done with chart 1, remembering how hard it was the first time around. It seems easy now!. I'm not thrilled using acrylic (spoiled), but that seems the safe way to go. Plus, this should work up quickly - her surgery is Monday and then she will begin radiation. Once I get this done,I'll get to the Holbrook border.


I am honored! It is amazing how much easier it gets, isn't it? When blocking the acrylic, check out Pacific Rose's "Gallery of the Acrylic Greats" collection for info on how she got her Acrylic to look like the finest wool with points if you haven't already.


----------



## stevieland

stevieland said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use Ashton for the prayer shawl using worsted acrylic. I'm almost done with chart 1, remembering how hard it was the first time around. It seems easy now!. I'm not thrilled using acrylic (spoiled), but that seems the safe way to go. Plus, this should work up quickly - her surgery is Monday and then she will begin radiation. Once I get this done,I'll get to the Holbrook border.
> 
> 
> 
> I am honored! It is amazing how much easier it gets, isn't it? When blocking the acrylic, check out Pacific Rose's "Gallery of the Acrylic Greats"  collection for info on how she got her Acrylic to look like the finest wool with points if you haven't already.
Click to expand...


----------



## EqLady

"...check out Pacific Rose's "Gallery of the Acrylic Greats" collection for info on how she got her Acrylic to look like the finest wool with points if you haven't already."

Where would I find this?


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> "...check out Pacific Rose's "Gallery of the Acrylic Greats" collection for info on how she got her Acrylic to look like the finest wool with points if you haven't already."
> 
> Where would I find this?


I was joking a bit.... Rosalie has posted some amazing acrylic shawls that she has managed to block in the most exquisite way. So that is the name I have given all her acrylic shawl body of work. She has completely changed my mind about using acrylic for lace shawls. Check it out, here is one of her Ashtons (look at those points, can you believe it???):

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-119935-1.html

Here is another Ashton that she modded for a square baby shawl:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104319-1.html

And I know there is a Holbrook here on this KAL pictured somewhere... Rosalie, can you post that again or link to it?

Why not PM her for some helpful blocking tips if you can't find enough info here.... I'm sure she'll be very glad to help you.


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, Dee - I sort of thought you were joking but I wasn't sure. I'm one of those believers in blocking everything!


----------



## AlderRose

Okay, here is my "Gallery of Acrylic Greats!"


----------



## CathyAnn

christine4321 said:


> yeah! I am rolling again! I was able to do a few rows today and it is looking like I am back on track. I am only at repeat 14 row 3 but it is better than having to start over.
> 
> The one side at the edge has a bit of loose stitches but I am guessing I will be able to make it look better after I am done. Blocking will help as well.
> 
> When I get to that point, should I block it first or try to reign in those loose stitches with yarn and then block?


Christine, IMHO, I would block first and then see if anything needs fixing. A lot is "fixed" just by a hard blocking.


----------



## Dreamfli

That font will work in Open Office too if you use it instead of Microsoft Works or Office. I tried it and it works fine. Need to print out the keyboard layout so I know which key to hit. Thank you so much for this info. I have gotten very spoiled by Dee's charts (so clear and easy to understand) that I am having a hard time trying to knit any other lace products with out the clear charts.


----------



## EqLady

Pacific Rose said:


> Okay, here is my "Gallery of Acrylic Greats!"


Thank you Pacific Rose! I remember seeing those beauties before. I'm assuming you killed the yarn? I'm using worsted because I couldn't find a sport weight in a color I liked. I'll compare it to my fingering weight Ashton after 5x chart 2 to see how it is sizing up.


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady, It will be interesting to see how the worsted works. Ashton has looked good in everything else, so why not worsted too.

We've been getting blown around a bit over here on the Oregon Coast. There were gusts up to 100 mph on the coast. I'm glad we are inland a bit. Our power went off just as I was sending those picts and just came back on. Our 9 yr old GD got more than she bargained for when she asked to spend the afternoon with me. We played "Sorry" and worked on the hand sewn quilt she's making for her little sister's Christmas gift, and watched the rain running off the hillside in waterfalls. I think she was glad to have her Dad come rescue her from living in the dark ages at Grandma's house.


----------



## Deeknits

Rose....I love seeing the two blue shawls side by side. It's great to see what the difference in needle size can do for the yarn.


----------



## AlderRose

That bright blue Holbrook is so light and aerie.


----------



## EqLady

Pacific Rose said:


> EqLady, It will be interesting to see how the worsted works. Ashton has looked good in everything else, so why not worsted too.
> 
> We've been getting blown around a bit over here on the Oregon Coast. There were gusts up to 100 mph on the coast. I'm glad we are inland a bit. Our power went off just as I was sending those picts and just came back on. Our 9 yr old GD got more than she bargained for when she asked to spend the afternoon with me. We played "Sorry" and worked on the hand sewn quilt she's making for her little sister's Christmas gift, and watched the rain running off the hillside in waterfalls. I think she was glad to have her Dad come rescue her from living in the dark ages at Grandma's house.


Wow - 100 mph wind gusts? We have had 15-20 for the last few days and I've been complaining about that! Guess I'll shut up and be thankful for a little breeze. I think this worsted Ashton will be pretty. I just finished the second repeat of Chart 2 and it looks good so far. When you blocked yours, did you wash and dry it first or just go straight to a lot of steam?


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady said:


> I think this worsted Ashton will be pretty. I just finished the second repeat of Chart 2 and it looks good so far. When you blocked yours, did you wash and dry it first or just go straight to a lot of steam?


I wash and block just like I do the wool shawls then do the steam. When they are stretched to the screaming point, you can see the yarn relaxing as it is steamed. It was a bit eerie.


----------



## Debiknit

PacificRose, thank you so much for doing these shawls in 
acrylic. I have some lovely acrylic machine knitting yarn
and have wanted to use it, but wasn't sure if it would work.
I am also working on the Holbrook shawl with worsted weight
wool. Can't wait to get it done and blocked and be able to 
wear it. Starting to get cold up here.
Your shawls are all so lovely. Really like the creamy colored ones. And the blue ones. You do such nice work and block them so well too. An inspiration to us all.


----------



## AlderRose

Debiknit,
You are quite welcome. 

The cones of acrylic that I have are knitting machine yarn. The blue 2 ply has a tendency to snag easily, but the 3 ply fingering is working up like a dream. For people who don't have the time or space to block wool shawls or for those allergic to it, the acrylic works great, but it doesn't compare in warmth.


----------



## seamus

Debiknit - Pacific Rose does beautiful work on shawls, in all kinds of yarn I agree - but you should see her chase sheep, that is her forte!!!!! Seamus..


----------



## Dreamfli

Here is my addition to the Acrylic rundown of HolBrooks. This is a light worsted. Looks like old type of baby blanket yarn with lurex in it (no labels) Took 1 and 1/2 skeins of it. on size 5 needles. ( i think)


----------



## CathyAnn

It turned out beautifully, Dreamfli!!! :thumbup: 

I haven't knit any lace shawls out of acrylic yet, but with Rose's success, and yours, I'm going to try it one of these days. I have a lot of acrylic yarn in my stash that is languishing because I've been concentrating on wool and wool blends.


----------



## AlderRose

It is beautiful Dreamfli! Did you notice any difference in softness after it was "blocked"?


----------



## Dreamfli

Yes I did the unthinkable with this, I threw it in the washer and dryer (low heat) It washed up beautifully and very soft now. I was really pleased with how well it blocked. I don't have one of those steamer things (on my wish list for Christmas) so it hasn't been killed yet.


----------



## Dreamfli

I want to try one with regular worsted (I have lots) to see if it will look pretty. Maybe on a 10 needle. I don't mind if its bigger for me. I am not a little bitty gal anyways. Or maybe a complete round as a lapghan??


----------



## AlderRose

seamus said:


> Debiknit - Pacific Rose does beautiful work on shawls, in all kinds of yarn I agree - but you should see her chase sheep, that is her forte!!!!! Seamus..


Oh!!! Little do you know. One year when we took our sheep to the fair grounds to be sheered, one of the wilder ones jumped the barricade. Everyone was immediately in herding mode, but that wild eyed ewe would have no part of their efforts. However, she did let me get close enough to tackle her. Once she was back with the rest of our ladies, I heard one of the kids say, "Did you see that OLD lady tackle that sheep?"

Back when our fluffy Romney cross ewe was younger and smaller, she would always choose the shortest distance through the barn entrance. That I happened to be standing in said entrance made no difference what-so-ever. I found myself straddling her and in for the ride of my life several times. One nice thing about riding a sheep is that there's lots of wool to hold onto.

I wouldn't want to do any sheep rodeoing today though. With all of the rain we've been getting, every one of my ladies has transformed into a soggy, cold sponge.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> seamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debiknit - Pacific Rose does beautiful work on shawls, in all kinds of yarn I agree - but you should see her chase sheep, that is her forte!!!!! Seamus..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!! Little do you know. One year when we took our sheep to the fair grounds to be sheered, one of the wilder ones jumped the barricade. Everyone was immediately in herding mode, but that wild eyed ewe would have no part of their efforts. However, she did let me get close enough to tackle her. Once she was back with the rest of our ladies, I heard one of the kids say, "Did you see that OLD lady tackle that sheep?"
> 
> Back when our fluffy Romney cross ewe was younger and smaller, she would always choose the shortest distance through the barn entrance. That I happened to be standing in said entrance made no difference what-so-ever. I found myself straddling her and in for the ride of my life several times. One nice thing about riding a sheep is that there's lots of wool to hold onto.
> 
> I wouldn't want to do any sheep rodeoing today though. With all of the rain we've been getting, every one of my ladies has transformed into a soggy, cold sponge.
Click to expand...

You are cracking me up!!! I can just picture it all! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamfli

CathyAnn said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debiknit - Pacific Rose does beautiful work on shawls, in all kinds of yarn I agree - but you should see her chase sheep, that is her forte!!!!! Seamus..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!! Little do you know. One year when we took our sheep to the fair grounds to be sheered, one of the wilder ones jumped the barricade. Everyone was immediately in herding mode, but that wild eyed ewe would have no part of their efforts. However, she did let me get close enough to tackle her. Once she was back with the rest of our ladies, I heard one of the kids say, "Did you see that OLD lady tackle that sheep?"
> 
> Back when our fluffy Romney cross ewe was younger and smaller, she would always choose the shortest distance through the barn entrance. That I happened to be standing in said entrance made no difference what-so-ever. I found myself straddling her and in for the ride of my life several times. One nice thing about riding a sheep is that there's lots of wool to hold onto.
> 
> I wouldn't want to do any sheep rodeoing today though. With all of the rain we've been getting, every one of my ladies has transformed into a soggy, cold sponge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are cracking me up!!! I can just picture it all! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Thank you for the outright laugh and yes I too can see you riding the sheep through your yard!


----------



## Supreya

Laughing so hard. I hve spent a lot of time on Aussie sheep stations. Can sooo relate. Thanks for cheering me up.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Here is my addition to the Acrylic rundown of HolBrooks. This is a light worsted. Looks like old type of baby blanket yarn with lurex in it (no labels) Took 1 and 1/2 skeins of it. on size 5 needles. ( i think)


I love the way it looks. The thicker yarn really shows off the texture. Just fantastic. Wow. It's just so exciting to see the pattern in the different weights and yarns. Great job on your big, snuggly Holbrook. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose, the imagery of your description is priceless! I love hearing about your wooly gals. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nanciann

I really want to try one of the shawls with acrylic yarn so that I can toss it in the washer and dryer and not worry about it. Of course I will need to make the size I want it right from the beginning as I would not be blocking it. So many of the shawls Dee designs are so beautiful before I block them....I will be hard pressed to pick one for this project. I am not too familiar with acrylic yarn except for some pot scrubbers that I make for myself and dil...so I guess I will need to do some research.


----------



## AlderRose

Nanciann,
I'm betting that you would love the rectangular Liz in acrylic. I remember not wanting to block my triangular Elizabeth because of the beautiful textures. 


Dee,
I don't have sheep right now....just a herd of drowned rats. They look so pitiful. It is fun to watch them shake the rain from their fleeces. You can tell when they are going to do it because they will suddenly stop and firmly plant their feet. They shake their heads first and shake so hard that you can hear their ears hitting their heads. You almost get a head ache just watching. Then they shake their whole bodies and water flies everywhere. You want to be as far away as possible to avoid getting an unplanned shower.


----------



## EqLady

Pacific Rose said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this worsted Ashton will be pretty. I just finished the second repeat of Chart 2 and it looks good so far. When you blocked yours, did you wash and dry it first or just go straight to a lot of steam?
> 
> 
> 
> I wash and block just like I do the wool shawls then do the steam. When they are stretched to the screaming point, you can see the yarn relaxing as it is steamed. It was a bit eerie.
Click to expand...

Can't wait to get to that point to try. Thanks, Pacific Rose.


----------



## EqLady

Really beautiful, Dreamfli - good job!


----------



## Debiknit

Somehow I got the picture in my head of you standing in the barn doorway looking at the sheep, then on it facing backwards riding into the barn. And from this comes all these lovely shawls.
You are amazing...


----------



## AlderRose

Well, I don't knit when I'm out riding sheep, but sometimes I do spin! LOL!


----------



## seamus

Now then EqLady - don't dilly dally - we are all waiting to see your beautiful acrylic Ashton. It will be another year or two before you can see my Ashton, and then it may not be blocked. I am going as fast as I can....In the meantime enjoy admiring all the work you ladies make. Seamus 
Rose - I have laughed until I cried at your antics with the sheep. I have spoilt all my make up!


----------



## nanciann

Pacific Rose said:


> Nanciann,
> I'm betting that you would love the rectangular Liz in acrylic. I remember not wanting to block my triangular Elizabeth because of the beautiful textures.
> 
> I just might try that but first need to do it in laceweight...


----------



## EqLady

I'm hurrying, Seamus, I'm hurrying!
I always thought I'd love living on a farm and the image of Pacific Rose and her sheep reinforces that, even though it certainly would be messy from time to time!


----------



## DanaKay

The price of a cone of Shetland wool Approx. $80.00
The price of a nice set of knitting needles Approx. $170.00
A day in the life of Pacific Rose, Priceless! :lol:


----------



## AlderRose

Only if you are not the one the sheep are giving rides or dumping into the muck and goo.


----------



## DanaKay

Pacific Rose said:


> Only if you are not the one the sheep are giving rides or dumping into the muck and goo.


I should have said "viewing a day in the life of Pacific Rose".
No! No! No! not the muck and goo! :lol:

I know not funny at the time, but sure gives a chuckle to read your telling.


----------



## AlderRose

Laughter is good medicine! And Sheep are not really as dumb as they have a reputation of being. They sure do enrich this gal's life.


----------



## stevieland

DanaKay said:


> The price of a cone of Shetland wool Approx. $80.00
> The price of a nice set of knitting needles Approx. $170.00
> A day in the life of Pacific Rose, Priceless! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EqLady

DanaKay said:


> The price of a cone of Shetland wool Approx. $80.00
> The price of a nice set of knitting needles Approx. $170.00
> A day in the life of Pacific Rose, Priceless! :lol:


What she said!


----------



## stevieland

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here that celebrates it today. Regardless of whether it is a national holiday for you or not, in the spirit of the occasion I would like to take the time to say that I am so thankful to all of you for your support and encouragement. Hugs to my wonderful KP friends on this special holiday!!!!


----------



## seamus

Back at yer Dee. A very happy thanksgiving to you and yours also (especally Stevie, I hope he likes turkey). I have already celebrated two weeks ago, but to all my knitting friends I wish you all a very Happy thanksgiving. seamus.


----------



## Debiknit

Best wishes to all you KP'ers and I hope the whole holiday season is fun, relaxing and stress free. Happy Holidays. 
And Happy Knitting.


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> The price of a cone of Shetland wool Approx. $80.00
> The price of a nice set of knitting needles Approx. $170.00
> A day in the life of Pacific Rose, Priceless! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Dee, I just finished five repeats of chart 2. At center back, Ashton in worsted acrylic measures 19" (or so, hard to measure on cable). The fingering version measured 12 1/2" at that point, with a total length of 22 1/2" or 56%. So if I stick to the pattern, my worsted version would measure 34"' or full size. My question is, is there another place I could add length if I decided I wanted it longer?


----------



## grandpeg

My Holbrook is off the needles, sigh. I'm awaiting arrival of blocking materials, ie wires, mat, etc so I can try to do it justice even though it's acrylic (which, by the way, is still very pretty, soft and should be warm). I'm going to try judicious use of steam to relax the yarn; hope I don't ruin it. I have some better quality yarn ordered to do at least one more as it's so beautiful. Then I'l try another pattern. I guess I'm hooked on lace, charts, shawls in general. Thanks, Dee, for sharing your immense talents with us in this way.


----------



## CathyAnn

The following is from a post on this KAL of Pacific Rose's on how she blocks acrylic lace shawls. Her acrylic shawls turn out the best of any I've ever seen...

"To "Kill" the acrylic shawl... This is what I do. 

"I have blocking mats covered by a towel and then a smooth cotton sheet anchored to my bed with huge safety pins so that everything will stay in place when I stretch the shawl.

"I washed the shawl by hand and just squeezed out the excess water. It was a bit drippy when I went to pin it. I measure and measure and measure when I'm pinning it out. 

"My iron is set on the hottest setting. I use a woven tea towel or old piece of flannel and soak it good, then wring it out. I lay it double thickness over the shawl and set the iron on the wet towel... not pressing it at all. When the whole towel has seen the iron, I get it wet again and repeat the process until the whole shawl has been steamed. 

"I think that as the steaming process relaxes the yarn that it messes with the blocking a bit, so the next time I do this, I will "kill" the shawl in smaller, alternating, portions."


----------



## seamus

ROSE, You are a genius with acrylic, knitting shawls, and blocking, and also with cows, sheep and ducks. You name it, you can do it, yet you are so quiet about it all, hiding your light under a bushel. It is an honor to be an acqaintance. Seamus.


----------



## Deeknits

Happy Thanksgiving Dee and all you sister KP'ers! Beast and I had a great day with some close friends. Sarah taught me to knit so after a fantastic dinner we got to sit, visit, knit and watch the Houston football game. I made great progress on Holbrook, I'm about 2/3s along the border. 

I hope ya'll had as great a day as we did!


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Dee, I just finished five repeats of chart 2. At center back, Ashton in worsted acrylic measures 19" (or so, hard to measure on cable). The fingering version measured 12 1/2" at that point, with a total length of 22 1/2" or 56%. So if I stick to the pattern, my worsted version would measure 34"' or full size. My question is, is there another place I could add length if I decided I wanted it longer?


What about adding a couple more rows of leaves at the bottom? You can repeat Rows 15-14 one or two more times. I personally like doing it in even increments, so since the current pattern has 2 I like 4... but there have been several that did 3 that looked just fine also. You could check out all the Ashtons on Ravelry and see what other folks did.


----------



## YorkieMama

stevieland said:


> YorkieMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee you mentioned a few days back that you bought a shawl pattern that is not charted. I have run into this a few times and find them hard to work with after I started working your shawls. I am considering buying one of the charting soft ware packages that are available. The prices vary considerably from around $44 to $100. Which one do you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I see you all are way ahead of me, but I do indeed love that Aire River Font. The fact that it is free is crazy! When I had a question about it, I emailed the site and the woman who designed the software got back to me in 10 minutes!
> 
> When I started designing and looked at the cost of the charting programs, I said forget about it! Free font/already had Excelt? It was a no brainer. Plus the most popular one at the time (that shall remain nameless) put out pretty crappy looking charts to be frank. I know there are some much better looking ones out there now, and I checked out the one that Dana talked about which was very nice and reasonably priced.
> 
> But since I was already well versed in using Excel, I decided to use it exclusively. I like the control you get..... you can put the charts anywhere, use any colors, make them as large or small as you like. Most pattern use pretty much the same decreases/yarnovers/increases, so once you get used to where they are you don't have to even look at the keyboard conversion chart.
> 
> The only downside is that for me, if I want to put written instructions on a pattern, I have to write them out stitch by stitch (big pain in the butt), whereas many of the charting programs can convert a chart to text by pressing a button, alleviating the chance of mistakes when doing it manually.
> 
> I think it is fabulous you all are checking this out. A nice practice is to take a one of the first two Barbara Walker stitch dictionaries and try charting the written out stitch patterns. It is a great reference as well.
Click to expand...

Thanks Dee and everyone for all the information on charting programs. I have a big issue with using an add on font - I don't have a clue how to get them into the font menu on Windows Office. I have been given several fonts and they end up in my pictures file (only place they will save) and I have to do a picture insert for each letter. That just is too time consuming. I am not good with Excel either, still on the learning curve for basic functions. LOL


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, Dee - I will check out the others and see later if I need additional length. I continue to be amazed at how much I have learned from knitting your patterns. I was very hesitant with Ashton the first time around, but I'm flying through it now and really enjoying the process!



stevieland said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, I just finished five repeats of chart 2. At center back, Ashton in worsted acrylic measures 19" (or so, hard to measure on cable). The fingering version measured 12 1/2" at that point, with a total length of 22 1/2" or 56%. So if I stick to the pattern, my worsted version would measure 34"' or full size. My question is, is there another place I could add length if I decided I wanted it longer?
> 
> 
> 
> What about adding a couple more rows of leaves at the bottom? You can repeat Rows 15-14 one or two more times. I personally like doing it in even increments, so since the current pattern has 2 I like 4... but there have been several that did 3 that looked just fine also. You could check out all the Ashtons on Ravelry and see what other folks did.
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Thanks, Dee - I will check out the others and see later if I need additional length. I continue to be amazed at how much I have learned from knitting your patterns. I was very hesitant with Ashton the first time around, but I'm flying through it now and really enjoying the process!
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, I just finished five repeats of chart 2. At center back, Ashton in worsted acrylic measures 19" (or so, hard to measure on cable). The fingering version measured 12 1/2" at that point, with a total length of 22 1/2" or 56%. So if I stick to the pattern, my worsted version would measure 34"' or full size. My question is, is there another place I could add length if I decided I wanted it longer?
> 
> 
> 
> What about adding a couple more rows of leaves at the bottom? You can repeat Rows 15-14 one or two more times. I personally like doing it in even increments, so since the current pattern has 2 I like 4... but there have been several that did 3 that looked just fine also. You could check out all the Ashtons on Ravelry and see what other folks did.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

oops.... meant rows 15-24, not 14... which would be pretty hard, right?

So glad you are breezing through!


----------



## EqLady

I kind of guessed that was what you meant - thanks a lot. And thanks for creating such wonderful patterns!!


----------



## christine4321

I seem to be not making any mistakes and I now realize that putting the life lines are helping with this. At first I thought "ok I am not making any mistakes so I don't need them" but now I realize that the reason I am not making errors is because if I do goof up just one stitch it takes just one second to see where I need to slip the needle (tink) because the line makes it easier to differentiate. Prior to that I used the life line merely as I guide in case I had to frog back.


----------



## AlderRose

A day with the sheep!


----------



## CathyAnn

Priceless! Those sheep know quality and beauty when they seem them! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

That's absolutely beautiful. Is that the Shetland shawl you were knitting? You did a super job at it. Even the sheep seemed to approve! Love the colour.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> A day with the sheep!


----------



## AlderRose

Thanks. I couldn't believe that she tried to eat it. Pill!


----------



## britgirl

I thought she was thinking about wearing it! It wouldn't be the first time one of your animals has worn one, so she would have been in good company!

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Thanks. I couldn't believe that she tried to eat it. Pill!


----------



## christine4321

Pacific Rose, you make absolutely beautiful things! Do you have a Ravelry page? I would love to see all of your other projects if you don't mind. You too Britgirl, your projects always turn out lovely as well.


----------



## AlderRose

I could have wrapped it around her belly and tied it in a bow. Now, that would have made a picture!


----------



## AlderRose

Christine, Yes, I am on Ravelry. I'm just heading over there to post a couple more photos.


----------



## britgirl

Christine, I am on Ravelry too, as britgirl45.

Sue


christine4321 said:


> Pacific Rose, you make absolutely beautiful things! Do you have a Ravelry page? I would love to see all of your other projects if you don't mind. You too Britgirl, your projects always turn out lovely as well.


----------



## britgirl

Funny, I am just thinking of Little Bo Peep and her sheep!

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> I could have wrapped it around her belly and tied it in a bow. Now, that would have made a picture!


----------



## christine4321

Pacific Rose said:


> Christine, Yes, I am on Ravelry. I'm just heading over there to post a couple more photos.


I will have to look at the Ravelry posts as well. I really enjoyed reviewing the pics under your list.


----------



## AlderRose

My phone message.
"Little Bo Peep has lost her sheep
And can't know where to find them.
If she left them alone,
They'd never come home,
So please leave a message while she's out finding them."


----------



## christine4321

britgirl said:


> Christine, I am on Ravelry too, as britgirl45.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose, you make absolutely beautiful things! Do you have a Ravelry page? I would love to see all of your other projects if you don't mind. You too Britgirl, your projects always turn out lovely as well.
Click to expand...

That is great, I will log in to Ravelry when I get home.


----------



## britgirl

Love it!!!

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> My phone message.
> "Little Bo Peep has lost her sheep
> And can't know where to find them.
> If she left them alone,
> They'd never come home,
> So please leave a message while she's out finding them."


----------



## EqLady

Oh my, Pacific Rose, that is drop-dead gorgeous! Your work, as usual, is superb. Will you share the pattern and other specs with us? And Miss Josephine, "she" has horns???


----------



## seamus

Rose your shawl is beautiful, as we all expect it to be, it is a lovely color, and the workmanship is fantastic. That's why I'm going to ask Miss April to help me, when I decide to make a shawl like that. Actually,I don't recognise it, is it a new pattern Dee slid in?. Anyway, I know Miss April did a very good inspection of that shawl, so I'm sure she will be able to help me, she is especially good at making holes, which I am not so good at, so we will work together. with your permission of course. Tell April not to rush, I haven't got my Ashton done yet.... Seamus.


----------



## AlderRose

Thanks for the compliments.

Important things first. Miss Josephine is a registered Jacob lady. Jacob sheep have 2 or 4 horns, gentlemen and ladies alike. We have two other Jacob ladies who only have 2 horns.

The shawl was knit with 3 ply Tamm (an acrylic) that came on a 450 gram/2564 yard cone. I used US #5 needles. The shawl weighed 232 grams, so I figure it took 1322 yards and measured 82 x 31 inches... huge. She is named Shetland Rose Garden and I'm still working out the kinks in her charts.


----------



## seamus

Oh dear, I think you have got all mixed up.It isn't Miss Josephine I want, with or without her horns, it's Miss April I want, and she can have horns or not as she prefers. As I explained she is very smart, I could tell that right away - a smartey always recognizes another smartey. Is she also a registered lady? I'm not one of those, but she will forgive me for that I think. It won't take us long to knock it together the Shetland Rose, and kinks won't bother us. Just let me know what your rates are. Best - Seamus.


----------



## AlderRose

Seamus,
Miss April is smart because she is a mixture of several breeds. Her mother stood just above knee high on me, and I'm a short legged 5 ft 2 in. She will be 2 in April, so she's full grown and is only knee high on me. She sheds her fleece so doesn't get sheered nor is her fleece good for spinning. But we all love her gentle, pesty personality. And she is trainable. She has already learned not to hit the barn door while I'm trying to open it.


----------



## stevieland

Rosalie, that shawl is really lovely. What a great color, and it shows off the pretty design so well. Fabulous!

And okay, that last pic does get the awwwww!!!! cute!!!! of the day. That little gal is too adorable.

P.S. I wish I had sheep in the background of my pics. Woe is me, to live in suburbia.


----------



## seamus

Rose, Thank you so much for the picture. I grew up in England as you know and we lived through a war and lived in a very small home. So when I came to Canada, I didn't know what a farm was. We later became close friends with a farmer, and I learned to ride, there were no animals though. I am 5'7ins. so too tall. The rest of my family are in england, 2 sisters and 1 brother. Thanks again for the pic, and seeing your shawl. I don't know when you find the time to knit, and the rest, wonder woman.. Best Seamus


----------



## Debiknit

PacificRose,thanks for all the sheep information. When I first saw the picture of Miss Josephine, I was wondering
about the horns. She has beautiful coloring. Your shawl is
very pretty and I like the color. I feel smarter already
this morning. Thank you.


----------



## AlderRose

Debiknit, I had Miss Josephine and her niece's fleeces processed into roving and hope to get it spun into lace weight one of these days. I look at Dee's Liz stole and think it would be beautiful in the darker hand spun.


----------



## seamus

EqLady - Sometimes females NEED horns!!! Seamus


----------



## stevieland

seamus said:


> EqLady - Sometimes females NEED horns!!! Seamus


You got that right!


----------



## CathyAnn

These cartoons are dedicted to you, Rose. They're from the Missoulian, and I'm sure many have seen them in this morning's paper.


----------



## EqLady

Amen to that!


----------



## AlderRose

In the summer, I regularly tie several of my sheep in my yard. They lead like well trained dogs most of the time. Once in awhile one of them will get overly anxious to get to the greener grass though. Then it gets more exciting. I've often wondered if I could train them to haul a garden cart around for me. Sheep "fertilizer" is actually quite good stuff for growing gardens. We have several gardening friends who are more than happy to haul off aged barn harvestings in the spring.


----------



## EqLady

You have quite a way with words, Pacific Rose: "aged barn harvesting."


----------



## Debiknit

I just got done the 20 repeats on the Holbrook body chart 2.
Before I start on the edging I wanted to ask if anyone knew
how wide it is. I am using worsted weight wool. I want a large shawl. I think now is the time to decide if I want to
do more repeats of chart 2 or if the edging will add enough
extra length. I am not sure how much stretch this will have 
in worsted on US #8 needles. I'd say firm but not tight tension. Any advice?


----------



## AlderRose

Debiknit, Isn't there 27 stitches in the edging? I think it stretches a little bit more than that many stitches of the lace section.


----------



## Debiknit

Okay thanks PacificRose, I will check my gauge and see
how many inches that will give me. I didn't read the border
charts yet so didn't know how many stitches were involved.
Didn't you do a shawl in worsted?


----------



## AlderRose

I did one in sport weight but it has gone to its new home.


----------



## CathyAnn

Debiknit, if the shawl in sock/fingering weight on size 5 needles measures 66" x 26" according to the pattern (and mine turned out to about that), if you're knitting it in worsted weight on size 8 needles, your Holbrook is going to be bigger (I'm thinking much bigger) than what the pattern states for sock weight yarn.


----------



## Deeknits

I need some help. I'm not sure I have enough stitches for the rest of my border or I end up with 1 extra.

Bear with me while I try to explain this!

I did one extra repeat of the body chart 1, trying to use up the last bit of yarn! If I read the directions right, I add 2 repeats of the border chart 2 for a total of 46 repeats. I just finished repeat 44 and have 13 stitches of the body left to be picked up. If I do the 2 more repeats of the border and each repeat picks up 6 stitches, I'll have 1 stitch left. That's not enough to work rows 1-8 again and the 3 rows of the border chart 3.

If I do just 1 more repeat (6 picked up), then the 1-8 rows (4 picked up), then the 3 rows of chart 3 (1 picked up), I'll have 2 stitches left.

Am I figuring this right? Did I miss something or do something wrong?

What should I do? If I do the 2 repeats but skip the 1-8 rows, I think it would work out. Would that look OK?


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> I need some help. I'm not sure I have enough stitches for the rest of my border or I end up with 1 extra.
> 
> Bear with me while I try to explain this!
> 
> I did one extra repeat of the body chart 1, trying to use up the last bit of yarn! If I read the directions right, I add 2 repeats of the border chart 2 for a total of 46 repeats. I just finished repeat 44 and have 13 stitches of the body left to be picked up. If I do the 2 more repeats of the border and each repeat picks up 6 stitches, I'll have 1 stitch left. That's not enough to work rows 1-8 again and the 3 rows of the border chart 3.
> 
> If I do just 1 more repeat (6 picked up), then the 1-8 rows (4 picked up), then the 3 rows of chart 3 (1 picked up), I'll have 2 stitches left.
> 
> Am I figuring this right? Did I miss something or do something wrong?
> 
> What should I do? If I do the 2 repeats but skip the 1-8 rows, I think it would work out. Would that look OK?


I'm getting ready to go to bed, but did you have the right amount of stitches on your needles before you started the border? I think it would have been 275 plus the 12 extra for 1 more repeat for a total of 287. Since the extra repeat added 12 stitches, that is why it would take two extra Border Chart 2s to make up those 12. Are you sure you are on repeat 22? Maybe count the fish, not including the first chart. (Or as my husband says, the little crabs!!!)

At any rate, with 13 st left, I would work the Border chart 2 again, then the rows 1-8, the the last chart, and anything over do another 2 rows of garter stitch and then maybe if there is an extra stitch left, knit it together with the last garter row. Then do a regular bind off with needles 3 sizes larger so as not to add extra bulk. I'm a bit sleepy so I hope that is right and makes sense.


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> I'm getting ready to go to bed, but did you have the right amount of stitches on your needles before you started the border? I think it would have been 275 plus the 12 extra for 1 more repeat for a total of 287. Since the extra repeat added 12 stitches, that is why it would take two extra Border Chart 2s to make up those 12. Are you sure you are on repeat 22? Maybe count the fish, not including the first chart. (Or as my husband says, the little crabs!!!)
> 
> At any rate, with 13 st left, I would work the Border chart 2 again, then the rows 1-8, the the last chart, and anything over do another 2 rows of garter stitch and then maybe if there is an extra stitch left, knit it together with the last garter row. Then do a regular bind off with needles 3 sizes larger so as not to add extra bulk. I'm a bit sleepy so I hope that is right and makes sense.


I'm pretty sure I had the right number of stitches before I started the border. At least everything worked out right at the time! After another repeat, I recounted and there are 45 little fish and I have 7 stitches left. I'll do as you suggest and at worst I'll just make a design decision! LOL!

Night night....


----------



## Dreamfli

The blood red shawl is on the wall. After it dries some more I will take it outside and get a pic or two. Really beautiful! 

Acrylic lace weight yarn. Omegacrys 288 yd. I used 2.5 balls. I did 3 extra repeats but it came out the same size as the blue one. regular size of the pattern. Number 5 Chiagoo Needles.


----------



## cdninswe

\hi - I made a worsted weight Holbrook - and the border on mine when I blocked it was 7 to 8 inches deep....It will make the shawl alot deeper!!... You can block it hard too...


Debiknit said:


> I just got done the 20 repeats on the Holbrook body chart 2.
> Before I start on the edging I wanted to ask if anyone knew
> how wide it is. I am using worsted weight wool. I want a large shawl. I think now is the time to decide if I want to
> do more repeats of chart 2 or if the edging will add enough
> extra length. I am not sure how much stretch this will have
> in worsted on US #8 needles. I'd say firm but not tight tension. Any advice?


----------



## cdninswe

Dreamfli said:


> The blood red shawl is on the wall. After it dries some more I will take it outside and get a pic or two. Really beautiful! .


That is one goregous Holbrook - will look for the "glamour shots" as I am sure they show off your shawl superbly...


----------



## CathyAnn

That's gorgeous, Dreamfli!!! That is a great shade of red. What are the finished dimensions?


----------



## Melodypop

Oh I love that one so much. You did a great job. Norma


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli, 
Your shawl is gorgeous. 

Are you going to steam it? It will help the acrylic keep the block and you shouldn't have to block it again.


----------



## stevieland

Looks fabulous! What a great color.


----------



## AlderRose

My Shetland Rose Garden went to her new home today. The gal I knit the shawl for was overwhelmed and even shed a tear or two. Even though the shawl looked huge on me (82x31) it was the perfect size for her and looked gorgeous with her grey/white hair.


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli,
> Your shawl is gorgeous.
> 
> Are you going to steam it? It will help the acrylic keep the block and you shouldn't have to block it again.


I want to but not sure how to go about it. I have limited space, no ironing board, my iron shuts off if you tip it up right to use on the wall where I have it blocked.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

It is the normal size of a Holbrook. I wanted it larger (even did extra repeats) Forgot to take into account that the yarn was lighter than sock weight yarn. Still looks great though.


----------



## Deeknits

Dreamfli....It's another masterpiece! 

What did you use on the outside edge of the border for blocking? I talking about the green cord looking stuff. I've been thinking about all the pins I'll need to block all those double YO's!


----------



## Debiknit

Thanks cdninswe, I didn't read the border directions before
asking my question. After checking gauge and reading inst.
I realized I'd get quite a bit of depth from the edge. I just
wanted to make sure this is big enough to keep me warm on
the cold winter nights we get here in Maine.


----------



## nanciann

Dreamfli your shawl is gorgeous...sorry I don't have a clue how to steam from that position. I'm afraid only a steam machine would work for that.


----------



## britgirl

Great job. Love it in the red.

Sue


Dreamfli said:


> The blood red shawl is on the wall. After it dries some more I will take it outside and get a pic or two. Really beautiful!
> 
> Acrylic lace weight yarn. Omegacrys 288 yd. I used 2.5 balls. I did 3 extra repeats but it came out the same size as the blue one. regular size of the pattern. Number 5 Chiagoo Needles.


----------



## Dreamfli

Deeknits said:


> Dreamfli....It's another masterpiece!
> 
> What did you use on the outside edge of the border for blocking? I talking about the green cord looking stuff. I've been thinking about all the pins I'll need to block all those double YO's!


That is my husbands idea. It is weed eater string with electric Eyelets on the ends. I use one long one across the top. Then the two I usually use for making triangles, we put the ends over a nail. then nails along the way to put the string over to stretch. I know its a bit off on the right hand side. He was good enough to help me put it up I didn't have the heart to tell him it was crooked.


----------



## Deeknits

The Rose Holbrook is FINISHED!!! :XD: It will be Wednesday before I can get it blocked. Stay tuned!

Ahh....I never thought of weed eater string! I bet I could make some tabs out of duct tape to pin through. Mine will be laid flat so I don't have to worry about the weight.

Thanks for the idea!!! Hope mine blocks out as pretty as yours!


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> I want to but not sure how to go about it. I have limited space, no ironing board, my iron shuts off if you tip it up right to use on the wall where I have it blocked.
> 
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


I don't know how safe it would be to use hot steam with the weed eater twine. You don't want that stuff melted in your shawl, that's for sure. It will be interesting to hear how it holds a block as is.

If it does hold the blocking enough for your to handle, you could fold it in half and steam it on a flat surface using a couple of towels under it and a protective cloth between the iron and your shawl. Once everything but the center fold is steamed, you'd open it up and steam the center. That's a lot of work though. If you like it as is, why go thru the bother.


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> The Rose Holbrook is FINISHED!!! :XD: It will be Wednesday before I can get it blocked. Stay tuned!
> 
> Ahh....I never thought of weed eater string! I bet I could make some tabs out of duct tape to pin through. Mine will be laid flat so I don't have to worry about the weight.
> 
> Thanks for the idea!!! Hope mine blocks out as pretty as yours!


Yours will be beautiful, Dee. They always are!!! :thumbup:


----------



## christine4321

Dreamfli- Your shawl turned out absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to but not sure how to go about it. I have limited space, no ironing board, my iron shuts off if you tip it up right to use on the wall where I have it blocked.
> 
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how safe it would be to use hot steam with the weed eater twine. You don't want that stuff melted in your shawl, that's for sure. It will be interesting to hear how it holds a block as is.
> 
> If it does hold the blocking enough for your to handle, you could fold it in half and steam it on a flat surface using a couple of towels under it and a protective cloth between the iron and your shawl. Once everything but the center fold is steamed, you'd open it up and steam the center. That's a lot of work though. If you like it as is, why go thru the bother.
Click to expand...

It did not hold the block at all. I started taking it off the pins and it moved back up the wall about 3 or 4 inches. So I replaced the shawl on the nails and took out my iron. I took a very wet kitchen towel and the iron and steamed the whole thing twice. I am not sure what relaxing yarn looks like but I think this shawl is very relaxed. I was careful over the weed eater line and it worked very well. Need to let it dry again and will see how it does then.


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli, I found that once it was steamed, it was done. I was able to take the pins out when it still was a bit damp and it did fine. When do we see you wearing it?


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli, I found that once it was steamed, it was done. I was able to take the pins out when it still was a bit damp and it did fine. When do we see you wearing it?


Not mine, but I will take pics of it. I made this one specifically for my husbands Aunt Frances. She loved the pattern and loved that I was making it in RED! I sent her a pic of it on the wall and she was just amazed!


----------



## AlderRose

Aunt Frances is a lucky lady!


----------



## seamus

Aunt Frances is a lucky lady! I'll say. Fab shawl Dreamfli. When do you start the next? seamus


----------



## Dreamfli

I all ready started another lol. But I am not sure of it, I love the colors but it may be a strange looking Holbrook. It is Paton's Lace in Porcelain (Blues) This is supposed to be for me!

Oh and I took the shawl down and it held shape. Just a little damp from the steaming but it looks like it did relax. It looks so wonderful!


----------



## seamus

Dreamfli - It matters not what color yarn you are using - it will still turn out beautiful - especially in blue - can't fail. This is for you and will look great on you, but you have to get a move on - Santa can't bring it, if it isn't finished. Seamus.


----------



## Dreamfli

seamus said:


> Dreamfli - It matters not what color yarn you are using - it will still turn out beautiful - especially in blue - can't fail. This is for you and will look great on you, but you have to get a move on - Santa can't bring it, if it isn't finished. Seamus.


Haha well I may just have to give myself an IOU. I have 3 repeats of Chart 2 done, so only 17 more to go. LOL


----------



## AlderRose

It sounds like Seamus is cracking the whip. 

Wasn't it CathyAnn who started her Holbrook with one yarn/colorway, wasn't sure she liked it, so tried another, definitely didn't like that one, so went back to her first choice and ended up really liking it? If it was someone else, I'm sorry. Anyway, I guess we never know for sure whether we will really like a specific yarn and colorway until we give it a good try. Knit away Dreamfli!


----------



## Deeknits

Pacific Rose said:


> It sounds like Seamus is cracking the whip.
> 
> Wasn't it CathyAnn who started her Holbrook with one yarn/colorway, wasn't sure she liked it, so tried another, definitely didn't like that one, so went back to her first choice and ended up really liking it? If it was someone else, I'm sorry. Anyway, I guess we never know for sure whether we will really like a specific yarn and colorway until we give it a good try. Knit away Dreamfli!


I have another Ashton on the needles that started out as socks! I love the multicolored yarn and decided it would be too hidden inside my shoes.  I'm still not sure if it's what I envisioned but it's colorful!


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> It sounds like Seamus is cracking the whip.
> 
> Wasn't it CathyAnn who started her Holbrook with one yarn/colorway, wasn't sure she liked it, so tried another, definitely didn't like that one, so went back to her first choice and ended up really liking it? If it was someone else, I'm sorry. Anyway, I guess we never know for sure whether we will really like a specific yarn and colorway until we give it a good try. Knit away Dreamfli!


Yes, Rose. That was me! I have no idea what I'm going to do with that Silky Wool, the second yarn that I ripped out after the body was nearly done. The color is nice, but the yarn itself, ... let me just say, "Not good!"


----------



## Dreamfli

In the wild pics and modeled by hubby


----------



## Deeknits

WOW!!! I love the red! I'd never guess it was acrylic. Tell hubby he has a new carrier as a model!


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> In the wild pics and modeled by hubby


You bet it looks wonderful!!! Really grand... I love that color. You go girl!! You did a fabulous job.

P.S. I love your model.


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wild pics and modeled by hubby
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it looks wonderful!!! Really grand... I love that color. You go girl!! You did a fabulous job.
> 
> P.S. I love your model.
Click to expand...

I love him too. He is such a good sport about it.


----------



## britgirl

Love that red. So beautiful and so big! Your husband models it well!

Sue



Dreamfli said:


> In the wild pics and modeled by hubby


----------



## AlderRose

I have this picture of that "rig" rolling down the highway decked out in your shawl. LOL! Wondering if my hubby would model one of my shawls. You know, the guy makes sacrifices daily for me and would die for me, but I really don't know if he'd model a shawl for me. You've definitely got a keeper. If we set up a shawl style show, do you think he'd be one of our models?

Oh.... and BTW that shawl is gorgeous! His aunt is going to LOVE it!

Enough whoo haaaing! We've got rain on its way and I have 2 barns to clean before it gets here. Believe me, I'd rather be knitting!!!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

Dreamfli, the Holbrook is just gorgeous! Any husband who will model a shawl for his wife is a keeper! And if a husband isn't too keen on it, there's always bribery...


----------



## seamus

Dreamfli, Your red Holbrook is fantastical! I was just wondering - how much does your shapely model charge per house

Dreamfil, your red Holbrook is just fantastical! How much does your hubby charge an hour for modelling? I won't need him for a long, long time, but whenever my Ashton gets finished,I think he would be a great addition to the look of it!!.. By the way Rose - I have never cracked a whip before, did I do a good job. Is it good for exercising??


----------



## AlderRose

Didn't Indiana Jones get the scar on his chin from cracking a whip? Maybe it is a dangerous way to exercise. Maybe we'd just better knit instead. It's safer.


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> Didn't Indiana Jones get the scar on his chin from cracking a whip? Maybe it is a dangerous way to exercise. Maybe we'd just better knit instead. It's safer.


Um no knitting can be quite dangerous, I have been extremely lucky and not punctured myself with my needles, but I have heard of others that have.


----------



## seamus

Gotcha Rose - I don't want a scar on my chin, it would spoil my good looks! So I won't be cracking any more whips!! Seamus.


----------



## AlderRose

I've run over my thumb with the sewing machine and ran a sewing needle thru my finger while tying a quilt, but so far, I have not impaled myself on a knitting needle. 

My son found my knitting when he was a toddler and fell with the needles in his mouth. Scared the bejeebers out of me... How that kid lived thru his childhood escapes me. I think he was in the ER at least once a month after he started walking. He did manage to reach adulthood without any scars on his face, though. Guess it's because he didn't have a whip to crack.


----------



## seamus

I don't know about him surviving Rose, I'm wondering how you survived? I think if he had had a whip to crack in his young age, he would have discovered that his Mother had a bigger whip to crack and was faster with it. Your ability to look after animals who behave like children, didn't come from nowhere did it? Seamus..


----------



## christine4321

THe good news........... I will be starting my 18th repeat tomorrow.

The Bad news.............. I screwed up my shawl!!!!!!!!!!!!

Holy smokes, I don't know what happened but I had a brain spasm that lasted 6 weeks!. I wondered why the sides of the shawl looked just a tiny bit off and now I think I know why. When I began the shawl I was reading the charts properly but somewhere along the line I switched and began reading the body chart from left to right for the rest of the repeats.(all rows 1-6). I know I did start body chart 2 correctly but for the life of me I don't understand why I didn't continue it properly. Now I need to figure out what to do for Body chart 3 and the Border charts. Do I just continue left to right or when I get to Body chart 3 should I try to knit it the way I am supposed to. Will the stitch count be backwards if I correct it then? Also would the border chart count be backwards? Damn.

Editted--- It would be just the purl rows that are backwards so maybe it will work out, the pattern rows are knitted as they are supposed to be. I think.

Would anyone like to add their point of view?


----------



## AlderRose

Christine, 
Does this mean your Holbrook is being born breech?

If you started out knitting right to left then somewhere along the line went left to right, then at that point the lace panel would be off a bit... instead of doing a purl row, you would have worked a lace row. Does that make sense? Is it obvious enough that you would want to frog back to fix it? Yeah, I know! No one wants to frog a whole shawl! But is the mistake something you can live with?

If you continued to make your increases, it seems that you would be a row short but should still have the right number of stitches. Somewhere in this KAL, someone has posted stitch counts for the rows. 

It seems to me that if you changed back to working right to left now, you would mess with that lace center. But it will be much easier for you to understand Dee's instructions for the knitted-on border if you are where you are supposed to be when you start that process. I'd do any switching back at the very end of Chart 3 if it were me.

I hope this makes sense, but if it doesn't, or if you are lost, do not hesitate to PM Dee tomorrow. She's awesome about walking us thru problems like this.


----------



## AlderRose

Christine,
Just the purl rows? Each purl row starts with the garter stitches, then you purl across, and end up with the garter stitches. What did you do backwards?


----------



## christine4321

Pacific Rose said:


> Christine,
> Does this mean your Holbrook is being born breech?
> 
> If you started out knitting right to left then somewhere along the line went left to right, then at that point the lace panel would be off a bit... instead of doing a purl row, you would have worked a lace row. Does that make sense? Is it obvious enough that you would want to frog back to fix it? Yeah, I know! No one wants to frog a whole shawl! But is the mistake something you can live with?
> 
> If you continued to make your increases, it seems that you would be a row short but should still have the right number of stitches. Somewhere in this KAL, someone has posted stitch counts for the rows.
> 
> It seems to me that if you changed back to working right to left now, you would mess with that lace center. But it will be much easier for you to understand Dee's instructions for the knitted-on border if you are where you are supposed to be when you start that process. I'd do any switching back at the very end of Chart 3 if it were me.
> 
> I hope this makes sense, but if it doesn't, or if you are lost, do not hesitate to PM Dee tomorrow. She's awesome about walking us thru problems like this.


My stitch count is correct. When I stretch it out it seems fine.I just don't want to mess up the rest when I start the next chart, Body chart 3. I am hoping that it will work out fine.
I am tired for tonight so I think I will take a break and figure it out tomorrow. I Still have 3 repeats to go unless I decide to add more.

Thank you.


----------



## AlderRose

Sleep well. A rested brain helps things look better.


----------



## DanaKay

Christine,
So is what you are saying, What started out being the right side is now the wrong side and visa versa?
It would seem to me that if the first six rows are all that look different from the rest of the shawl (backwards) and you can live with it, fine.
Personally for me, it would be in the frog pond. Actually I did frog mine after 19 repeats of chart 2 because I saw a flaw at the beginning.
This pattern is symmetrical, so I am thinking you could probably continue as you have been or change it back around on the next chart if you wish and call it a design decision. Since you have the right stitch count.
Then make sure when you do your border that you are starting it on what is your right side.
I think this would work, BUT goodness, don't quote me on that, as I haven't done a swatch to prove this all out.
The bottom line is that it is your shawl and if you can get it worked out the way you've knit it, then no one but you will know.


----------



## stevieland

OH NO!!!!!!! Christine, how traumatic. Okay ... so the right and wrong sides were reversed? The first rows would be hidden pretty much when the shawl is worn. So now you sorta have to decide the tolerance level you personally have for mistakes. If they are obvious, it is usually the frog pond for me, but I have learned to live with smaller ones, painful though it is sometimes! This might be considered a smaller mistake just because it won't be visible when worn if you didn't do it for too many rows. And there is always the "design decision" defense.  

I am a bit confused about when you mentioned the purl rows, because the purl rows are always the same... border and then purl across then border. I don't think that is what you meant actually, right?

Don't worry about the border, as long as the count is right, the border will work fine, but yes, make sure that it is started on the correct side... we can help you figure that out when you get to it. 

Do you want to take a picture so we can all see? Or you are indeed welcome to PM me of course if you prefer.


----------



## seamus

Oh dear, I am so sorry about your six week spasm which has changed the look of the shawl a little bit. My only consolation to you is that my brain spasm had been going for almost 2 years, and i was wondering if you could wear your shawl back to front to fix the problem. Keep smiling, seamus.


----------



## CathyAnn

Christine, I'd be in the frog pond with DanaKay. As it is, at about the 19th repeat of the body chart, I frogged the whole darn thing because I didn't like the yarn I was using, and started over with yarn I really liked.

One other pointer... whether you frog or not, is to put a lifeline in the last row of the body chart before the border. That lifeline saved me from a lot of grief when I had to frog the border back a few rows -- twice!


----------



## AlderRose

I would have saved myself some grief with that lifeline in the last row of the body chart too. It's not that the knit on border is tricky, it's getting used to the border design itself. Mistakes don't hide as easily in it as they do in larger areas.

CathyAnn, I keep thinking about you and that Cascade yarn as I work on this current project. I really wasn't sure about my yarn choice, then a couple inches into it, I was even more unsure. Your experience plus I'd already ordered another skein so I would have enough to finish, kept me going. Now, I LOVE how the yarn is working and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the pattern. ;-)


----------



## Deeknits

I agree about the lifeline before you start the border. I had one but I must have cut the string too short because it worked out and left the last 3 inches or so without it. I didn't have any problems BUT I would have been up the proverbial creek if I had.

However....as I was spreading it out to measure before blocking I found 1 dropped stitch along the border line. How I missed picking up a stitch is beyond me as that's one of the established stitches! I didn't know what else to do so I took it to the back and simply tied it to the next stitch! From the front it looks OK.

One of these days I WILL make a shawl without any hidden fixes!


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, as far as I'm concerned, hidden fixes are just part of it. We try to be so careful, but these things happen anyway! :roll:


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> I would have saved myself some grief with that lifeline in the last row of the body chart too. It's not that the knit on border is tricky, it's getting used to the border design itself. Mistakes don't hide as easily in it as they do in larger areas.
> 
> CathyAnn, I keep thinking about you and that Cascade yarn as I work on this current project. I really wasn't sure about my yarn choice, then a couple inches into it, I was even more unsure. Your experience plus I'd already ordered another skein so I would have enough to finish, kept me going. Now, I LOVE how the yarn is working and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the pattern. ;-)


Rose, I really, really like that Cascade yarn! I will use it again. And they have wonderful customer service. I knit a couple of hats a month ago to go to some soldiers along with hats Sandiego was knitting. The LYS had only one ball in a color suitable for this purpose. I was really sweating it at the end, but the yardage in it worked out OK. However, I called Cascade's office in Seattle to complain, and a lady there got back to me quickly and was ready to send another ball to me. I told her I was OK, not necessary, but that they should know about the shortage. She was very kind.

Now that was a far cry from the reponse I received from Ella Rae -- some of you may remember. I still won't buy any Ella Rae Lace.


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> I agree about the lifeline before you start the border. I had one but I must have cut the string too short because it worked out and left the last 3 inches or so without it. I didn't have any problems BUT I would have been up the proverbial creek if I had.
> 
> However....as I was spreading it out to measure before blocking I found 1 dropped stitch along the border line. How I missed picking up a stitch is beyond me as that's one of the established stitches! I didn't know what else to do so I took it to the back and simply tied it to the next stitch! From the front it looks OK.
> 
> One of these days I WILL make a shawl without any hidden fixes!


So I guess that is why you ended up with an extra stitch! There is always a reason, it is just really hard to find sometime.

You probably won't even notice it after it is blocked.... and if it makes you feel better, mine has a mistake in the border too!


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the lifeline before you start the border. I had one but I must have cut the string too short because it worked out and left the last 3 inches or so without it. I didn't have any problems BUT I would have been up the proverbial creek if I had.
> 
> However....as I was spreading it out to measure before blocking I found 1 dropped stitch along the border line. How I missed picking up a stitch is beyond me as that's one of the established stitches! I didn't know what else to do so I took it to the back and simply tied it to the next stitch! From the front it looks OK.
> 
> One of these days I WILL make a shawl without any hidden fixes!
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess that is why you ended up with an extra stitch! There is always a reason, it is just really hard to find sometime.
> 
> You probably won't even notice it after it is blocked.... and if it makes you feel better, mine has a mistake in the border too!
Click to expand...

I have a design redo in the border too. I am not sure if it's from my knitting or blocking but I have a flub that only I noticed.


----------



## britgirl

Another one who has to confess to having a mistake on the border too. I think I just picked up 2 stitches from the body and you couldn't really see it, unless you knew it was there.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the lifeline before you start the border. I had one but I must have cut the string too short because it worked out and left the last 3 inches or so without it. I didn't have any problems BUT I would have been up the proverbial creek if I had.
> 
> However....as I was spreading it out to measure before blocking I found 1 dropped stitch along the border line. How I missed picking up a stitch is beyond me as that's one of the established stitches! I didn't know what else to do so I took it to the back and simply tied it to the next stitch! From the front it looks OK.
> 
> One of these days I WILL make a shawl without any hidden fixes!
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess that is why you ended up with an extra stitch! There is always a reason, it is just really hard to find sometime.
> 
> You probably won't even notice it after it is blocked.... and if it makes you feel better, mine has a mistake in the border too!
Click to expand...


----------



## DanaKay

Bless you all, who can see a flaw and not feel compelled to rip and redo! I find I am unable to do that! To me it might as well have a bright neon light right on that spot!
I know no one else will probably ever know or notice and with that in mind I have tried once to let a small flaw go by. Every darn time I picked up the item, I saw it, so in the frog pond it went.
Just me! Thank goodness I enjoy the process! :lol:


----------



## Deeknits

Wow...now I feel better! Thanks, Sisters. Rosy is blocked and drying!


----------



## britgirl

Wow, she has a name. I must have missed that somewhere. Anyway looking forward to seeing her.

Sue


Deeknits said:


> Wow...now I feel better! Thanks, Sisters. Rosy is blocked and drying!


----------



## Deeknits

Speaking of starting over because of your yarn choice....I have some yarn that I fell in love with for some socks. I split the skein for [email protected] socks and got them about half finished when I realized I didn't want to hide them in shoes! So I frogged them and set the yarn aside for a while. I tried a hat but then I wouldn't be seeing it that much, so I decided on another Ashton. I'm on about the 5th repeat and although I'm still loving the colors it just it's right for some reason. Maybe it's because the lace pattern is sort of lost but I think it would show up after blocking. I can't think of anything else for it where I could enjoy the colors as I wore it. I'm waiting on Dee's next design, I want to do some beads on the rectangle shawl. And I want to do another Holbrook. So I think think WIP will go back into it's project bag and wait until it speaks to me again!

Does anyone else do this?


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> Speaking of starting over because of your yarn choice....I have some yarn that I fell in love with for some socks. I split the skein for [email protected] socks and got them about half finished when I realized I didn't want to hide them in shoes! So I frogged them and set the yarn aside for a while. I tried a hat but then I wouldn't be seeing it that much, so I decided on another Ashton. I'm on about the 5th repeat and although I'm still loving the colors it just it's right for some reason. Maybe it's because the lace pattern is sort of lost but I think it would show up after blocking. I can't think of anything else for it where I could enjoy the colors as I wore it. I'm waiting on Dee's next design, I want to do some beads on the rectangle shawl. And I want to do another Holbrook. So I think think WIP will go back into it's project bag and wait until it speaks to me again!
> 
> Does anyone else do this?
> 
> 
> 
> That yarn is gorgeous... great color combination! I don't blame you for wanting to be able to see it when you wear it. From what I've seen of some Ashtons, this yarn will be fine, and you will still see the design. It's not self-striping which really obscures the design.
> 
> Sometimes Dee's shawl patterns are released and I'm not finished with something else, and then I'll set it aside to finish as soon as I'm done with the shawl, but I don't like to do that. When the Ashton came out, I had just finished one sock, so set that project aside, knit the Ashton, then got back with the socks. I knit the second one and found it was way bigger than the first one! Yuk. One of these days, I'll frog the second sock and redo it. Socks are NOT my thing!
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

Deeknits said:


> One of these days I WILL make a shawl without any hidden fixes!


Even when I think I've made no mistakes, I'll find one weeks later. When I make one with no mistakes, I'll faint dead away!!!


----------



## DanaKay

Rose, I hope you aren't in the barn area when you faint dead away! :lol: :lol: 
My bet is that you make a lot of things perfectly! ;-)

I am the queen of tink, I think. I spend my share of time in the frog pond, and I will start to really worry when lily pads start to really look like a place I want to spend my days.


----------



## AlderRose

DanaKay, 
Hmmm! Tinking around in the frog pond, playing Hide 'n Seek in the lily pads. It almost sounds fun. Better than the barn yard. Even though all that muck and goo sounds gross, at least it makes for a soft landing... and the dog would be right there licking my face. I don't think she'd go near a frog pond.


----------



## Allestaria

I just finished my Holbrook. Though I think its to small. I'm hoping after blocking that it opens up a LOT.. 

Made it for my mother in law. I hope she likes it. So far from Dee's awsome shawls I've made..

Elizabeth, Holbrook, and Wilshire. 

To be done.. Edwina x2 Glenallen x2. And one more Elizabeth.


----------



## Deeknits

Allestaria said:


> I just finished my Holbrook. Though I think its to small. I'm hoping after blocking that it opens up a LOT..
> 
> Made it for my mother in law. I hope she likes it. So far from Dee's awsome shawls I've made..
> 
> Elizabeth, Holbrook, and Wilshire.
> 
> To be done.. Edwina x2 Glenallen x2. And one more Elizabeth.


I just took the pins out of mine (couldn't wait any longer!). Unblocked it was 44"x18" and relaxed after blocking it is 64"x27.5"


----------



## DanaKay

Wow Rose, when you put it like that, it does sound like fun!
You might get a soft landing, but I may come out smelling better from the frog pond..........Hmmmm, maybe not! 
Forgot about pond scum and such! :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlderRose

If it were a style show, you would win with your water lilies and lily pads. Even pond scum is much more romantic than ... well ... um ...


----------



## AlderRose

Okay Allestaria and Deeknits, we want pictures!!!!! Allestaria, I stretched my Holbrooks until they screamed during the blocking process. Even if yours does turn out on the smaller side, it will make a beautiful shawlette or kerchief type scarf. It is amazing how something so lacy can be so warm.


----------



## Allestaria

Pacific Rose, 

I will start blocking as soon as I receive my steamer in the mail. Am about to order it! Been putting it off but I need these shawls done I hate seeing my work just sitting around not completed. 

When they are blocked I'll post pictures! Might be a week or so but I'll get them up!


----------



## christine4321

After having a good rest I am convinced that my shawl is just fine. 

Even reading the body chart all left to right I am pretty sure it is the exact same had I read it correctly. 

Row 1,3,5 should be left to right anyway and row 2,4,6 turns out the same whether I read it right to left or left to right. I read body chart 1 correctly so all should be well. I just have to remember to read the rest of the charts correctly.

I guess if I was going to read a chart wrong I am glad I picked one where it didn't matter.


----------



## EqLady

Out of place again, but I finished the worsted acrylic Ashton prayer shawl last night except for bind off. Will get that done this afternoon and start blocking. As it happens, I think I will see my friend this is for on Saturday so it would be nice to be able to hand it to her. Have never knit so fast in my life! Soon will get back to Holbrook.


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady, Your Ashton prayer shawl is not out of place here. What better reason is there for putting Holbrook aside for a bit than to make a prayer shawl for a friend in great need? 

That green shawl I posted on page 84 was for a gal I know who has badly plugged carotid arteries. The doctors went to clean them, but just sewed her back up. They were afraid that messing with them would cause her to have a massive stroke. She was sent home with meds and instructions to eat right, exercise and reduce the stress in her life, but that she could have a massive stroke any time. 

I hope your friend appreciates her shawl as much as my friend did. Every time they wrap their shawls around their shoulders, they will remember that we really CARE!!! What better purpose for a shawl is there?


----------



## Deeknits

Introducing Rosy Holbrook...I'm really pleased with the contrasting border, looks better than I expected.

Ella Rae Lace Merino - Pink/body - 404yds, Pink/Grey border - 295 yds. Relaxed measurement after blocking is 64"x27.5" All details are in my Ravelry project.


----------



## AlderRose

Awesome!!! It is absolutely beautiful!!!! Is this one for you?


----------



## Silverowl

Deeknits said:


> Introducing Rosy Holbrook...
> Ella Rae Lace Merino - Pink/body - 404yds, Pink/Grey border - 295 yds. Relaxed measurement after blocking is 64"x27.5"
> 
> Wow that is stunning and I love the the varigated edge.


----------



## Dreamfli

Very pretty.


----------



## Deeknits

Pacific Rose said:


> Awesome!!! It is absolutely beautiful!!!! Is this one for you?


So far, I've kept them all. I really don't have anyone to gift them to so until I do, they'll live here with me.


----------



## nanciann

Such beauty...that is indeed exceptional...I love it.


----------



## EqLady

DeeKnits - that is SO BEAUTIFUL! I especially love the contrasting border.

Pacific Rose - thanks for your comments. I'll post a pic when it's "done."


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> Introducing Rosy Holbrook...I'm really pleased with the contrasting border, looks better than I expected.
> 
> Ella Rae Lace Merino - Pink/body - 404yds, Pink/Grey border - 295 yds. Relaxed measurement after blocking is 64"x27.5" All details are in my Ravelry project.


Be still my heart!!!! This baby turned out great!!!! It looks sort of vintage with that yarn for some reason.... perfect for the pattern. The contrasting border looks fabulous. You have become a lace diva for sure!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

That's a beautiful. I love the contrasting border. You did a superb job.

Sue


----------



## seamus

Deeknits - That shawl took my breath away. What a lovely job you did, and no mistakes, except for the 1 stitch I noticed on the edge (ouch!) Seriously, you did a fabulouse job, and when I grow up I want to be able to knit like you! Seamus.


----------



## Debiknit

Deeknits, Your shawl turned out wonderful. Love the contrasting border. Very fancy. Both colors are great.
Nice shawl for the holidays.


----------



## Deeknits

Thanks, Ladies! I hadn't thought about it but it does have a vintage look to it. I wish the beads showed up better. The next one will have lots more!


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Rosy Holbrook...I'm really pleased with the contrasting border, looks better than I expected.
> 
> Ella Rae Lace Merino - Pink/body - 404yds, Pink/Grey border - 295 yds. Relaxed measurement after blocking is 64"x27.5" All details are in my Ravelry project.
> 
> 
> 
> Be still my heart!!!! This baby turned out great!!!! It looks sort of vintage with that yarn for some reason.... perfect for the pattern. The contrasting border looks fabulous. You have become a lace diva for sure!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

That means alot coming from the Teacher! :XD:


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, your shawl is breathtaking. The contrasting border is perfect with the body. I really like the pink! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas

Dee, your Rosy Holbrook is exquisite. So unique and 'out of the box'. Great, great work you've done.


----------



## cdninswe

Dee - I said it over on the dark side - (Ravelry  your shawl is beautifully knitted and the colourway is inspiring - when I have had two minutes today I was off in the stash room pondering because of you!!!! 

Here's to more beads (ducking now to avoid head slap from our devine leader - thee other Dee)


----------



## EqLady

Pacific Rose said:


> EqLady, Your Ashton prayer shawl is not out of place here. What better reason is there for putting Holbrook aside for a bit than to make a prayer shawl for a friend in great need?
> 
> That green shawl I posted on page 84 was for a gal I know who has badly plugged carotid arteries. The doctors went to clean them, but just sewed her back up. They were afraid that messing with them would cause her to have a massive stroke. She was sent home with meds and instructions to eat right, exercise and reduce the stress in her life, but that she could have a massive stroke any time.
> I hope your friend appreciates her shawl as much as my friend did. Every time they wrap their shawls around their shoulders, they will remember that we really CARE!!! What better purpose for a shawl is there?


Pacific Rose, 
This shawl is so lovely and I know it will bring comfort to your friend. Can you share the pattern and yarn and especially the dimensions?


----------



## christine4321

Deeknits said:


> Introducing Rosy Holbrook...I'm really pleased with the contrasting border, looks better than I expected.
> 
> Ella Rae Lace Merino - Pink/body - 404yds, Pink/Grey border - 295 yds. Relaxed measurement after blocking is 64"x27.5" All details are in my Ravelry project.
> 
> I looks very beautiful! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dreamfli

Deeknits, I saw on Ravelry that you used the weed eater line. How did it work for you was it easier? 

Pacific Rose. I put the shawl up on the wall with the weed eater string. Used my iron with a wet towel and it was like magic! Much easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## EqLady

Just curious - does your iron not produce enough steam to block and that's why you used a wet towel too? I pinned out my wet acrylic last night and planned to steam today with my iron, which produces a huge amount of steam.


----------



## Dreamfli

EqLady said:


> Just curious - does your iron not produce enough steam to block and that's why you used a wet towel too? I pinned out my wet acrylic last night and planned to steam today with my iron, which produces a huge amount of steam.


My Iron does steam. The problem lies in where I block my Shawls. I stretch them on the wall of my office. The Iron won't blow steam when in the upright position. So I soak the towel put it over the shawl and lightly press with the iron. It worked great with my red Holbrook.


----------



## EqLady

Dreamfli said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - does your iron not produce enough steam to block and that's why you used a wet towel too? I pinned out my wet acrylic last night and planned to steam today with my iron, which produces a huge amount of steam.
> 
> 
> 
> My Iron does steam. The problem lies in where I block my Shawls. I stretch them on the wall of my office. The Iron won't blow steam when in the upright position. So I soak the towel put it over the shawl and lightly press with the iron. It worked great with my red Holbrook.
Click to expand...

Sounds good - I steamed mine well, will let it dry and then remove from mats. Wish me luck!


----------



## AlderRose

The towel protects the acrylic from any accidental touches of the iron. My iron steams, but I like using the damp towel. I know I would touch the shawl with the iron and then the Pacific NW would have an earthquake from me throwing a temper tantrum.

Oh, there is a drawback with using the damp towel. If you don't get the blocking matts situated right on your bed and you steam directly over your bedding instead of the matts.... you will end up sleeping elsewhere until you mattress and bedding dry out.


----------



## Deeknits

Dreamfli said:


> Deeknits, I saw on Ravelry that you used the weed eater line. How did it work for you was it easier?
> 
> Pacific Rose. I put the shawl up on the wall with the weed eater string. Used my iron with a wet towel and it was like magic! Much easier than I thought it would be.


The weedeater string worked like a charm! Out of curiosity, I counted the pins and only used 47 pins in the whole thing! The blocking wires along the top and the heavy weedeater sting, they did all the work!


----------



## Deeknits

When I was looking for yarn to start another Holbrook I found my Alexandra that had never been blocked! With all the medical stuff going on here this year it completely skipped my mind. The Alexandra KAL is locked so I hope ya'll don't mind if I show it to you here. I noticed after I uploaded the photos that I forgot to weave in my ends! :roll: Blocked and relaxed it's 85"x47". There are more pics in my Ravelry projects. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Deedlesknits/alexandra-shawl

I think this is the same yarn that Dee used in her Holbrook.

















I liked the way the two borders looked together.


----------



## AlderRose

Wow! I wonder if I looked around in my stash if I'd find a shawl just waiting to be blocked. I like how you've got the border comparison going on. Your Alexandra is just gorgeous. Oh man! Now you've got me wanting to make another one.


----------



## Jean Marie

Very pretty! I bet it took a long time to make.


----------



## EqLady

Don't you just love Alexandra? You did a perfect job, as usual, and it is just beautiful!


----------



## CathyAnn

Oh Dee, your Alexandra is gorgeous. One of the prettiest blues I've ever seen! I, too, like how you put the Holbrook with the Alex showing off the different borders! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

That Alexandra shawl is beautiful. What a lovely surprise to find a finished shawl just waiting to be blocked.

Sue


----------



## Pocahontas

Wow, Dee, what a marvelous job you have done. Photographing the Holbrook and Alexandra together is ingenious - a beautiful contrast. I am in awe!


----------



## Dreamfli

Well I too found an Alex that I had not blocked it is up on the wall of pain now. I also steamed it while it was there since it is partially acrylic.


----------



## Deeknits

Dreamfli said:


> Well I too found an Alex that I had not blocked it is up on the wall of pain now. I also steamed it while it was there since it is partially acrylic.


We need to dig around in our stuff more often! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## stevieland

Hey Dee, it seems like I am stalking you commenting on your fab pics and shawls! I am plumb out of adjectives... you wore me out!!!

How about some thumbs up....?

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Dreamfli, I can't believe you are unearthing Alex's too!! That is so funny. Maybe I've got some shawls lurking around... I better check when I get home.


----------



## AlderRose

WATCH OUT!!! Dreamfli has caught the steaming bug.


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> Hey Dee, it seems like I am stalking you commenting on your fab pics and shawls! I am plumb out of adjectives... you wore me out!!!
> 
> How about some thumbs up....?
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Dreamfli, I can't believe you are unearthing Alex's too!! That is so funny. Maybe I've got some shawls lurking around... I better check when I get home.


LOL! Well, last time I caught hades for not posting pics everywhere so I was covering my bases! I'm done for awhile.


----------



## nanciann

Such a lovely picture that makes with both shawls. So very very attractive. I wish I had your flare for photography.


----------



## EqLady

Here is my finished prayer shawl, Ashton made of Caron Simply Soft worsted acrylic, slightly less than 2 skeins, using #8 needles. The color is Light Country Blue, accurately shown in the second and third pictures. I did one extra repeat of rows 15-24 and it measures in the vicinity of 36 x 72. I soaked it in Downy, then pinned it out. When that dried, I steamed the heck out of it! Just a few observations. Acrylic will not stretch out like wool; my points were not as pointy as I wanted them to be. Despite "killing" the yarn, or because of it, the shawl has a wonderful soft feel and beautiful drape. If I never knit with worsted again, I will be a happy camper!! Unbelievable tendonitis in my right wrist. Finally, I LOVE the Ashton pattern. Thank you, Dee!


----------



## roed2er

very pretty! I am also knitting a shawl with Simply Soft and while I like the drape and feel of the knitted fabric, it seems heavy to work with after all the lace weight I have been using. Plus, I have noticed that my bamboo needles are now taking on a distinct teal color! I had bought this yarn so my older mother could not worry about washing it and now I am worried about color running. Yikes! Debi


----------



## stevieland

Eqlady, that Ashton turned out lovely! I think it blocked very well. I think some acrylics get "pointier" than others, but we'll have to let the Queen of Acrylic Blocking, aka Rosalie, weigh in on that. Still, your points look just fine from what I tell in the pics. And I love the size and extra row of leaves. I'm sure the recipient will be very touched to receive such a beautiful "hug."


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, Dee. I also found a lovely prayer on the prayer shawl ministry site about yarn, and a card saying here's a hug when you need one. So, I'm pleased. I will have to take a rest to let my wrists get better, though.


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady, the Ashton turned out beautifully! The recipient is so fortunate! I really like that Simply Soft. I crocheted an afghan out of that yarn for my mother which she really, really likes. Your knitting looks perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I sure like the extra row of leaves on the Ashton!!!

Debi, about running colors. I've read that soaking the yarn in a solution of vinegar and water or salt and water will set the color. If you google it, you will find excellent advice on the topic.


----------



## Debiknit

EqLady I think your points are nicely pointed. Your shawl turned out very pretty. Glad to see others using some worsted in Dee's shawls. I just finished my Holbrook in worsted wool and am waiting to find the time to block it. Yours turned out nice and I'll bet it is warm too.


----------



## EqLady

Debiknit said:


> EqLady I think your points are nicely pointed. Your shawl turned out very pretty. Glad to see others using some worsted in Dee's shawls. I just finished my Holbrook in worsted wool and am waiting to find the time to block it. Yours turned out nice and I'll bet it is warm too.


I really really liked the weight of the shawl and the drape after "killing" the yarn. It felt really snuggly. On the other hand, it really did a number on my hands and wrists. I don't know if that was from pushing to get it made in less than two weeks or what. We'll see, but I may just have to make myself one.


----------



## Debiknit

EqLady, what size needles did you use? I used 8US ChaioGoo lace needles for my worsted Holbrook and only had slight 
strain on my wrist doing the edging. Didn't try and push it
and made it thru fine. The Holbrook may be a better pattern
to use worsted with since it has two panels of just stockinette stitch. The lace panel is in the middle part.
Very easy to do. Hope I can get it blocked soon and see how
it looks then.


----------



## EqLady

Hi, DebiKnit, I used size 8 needles. I have arthritis in both thumbs and wrists, complicated now by tendonitis in my right wrist and knitting with heavier yarn and needles makes it hurt worse.


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady, 
There is a special sheen that Simply Soft gives to your shawl, which is beautiful, BTW! It will be heavy enough to fell like a warm hug.

I used that yarn to knit a baby sweater and had problems with it having enough give to do good looking cable work. I bet that is the same reason you didn't get very prominent points when you blocked and steamed it.


----------



## seamus

Hi Eqlady - I just wanted to say what beautiful work you do in spite of your hand problems. I admire your tenacity in showing whoever, that arthritis is not going to stop you! I hope you keep on going and going. I shall look for your latest lovely work. Regards, Ada.


----------



## EqLady

Thank you Ada/Seamus. I love knitting! I complain about "arthur" (as my mother called her arthritis), but I have it easy compared to a lot of people.


----------



## Jean Marie

That is pretty!


----------



## Deeknits

This new green Holbrook is going lots faster than the pink one. I'm on repeat 15 of the Body Chart 2 and am really pleased with the way the beads are looking. Have ya'll ever been surprised by your yarn? I decided I needed more light so I moved the Ott light from my sewing area to my knitting chair. WOW! The difference that natural light makes is amazing! I didn't realize this yarn has so many colors! I need to rename this project to Peacock Green Holbrook because it has all those almost iridescent colors....blues, all the greens, teals, ets. I'm really glad now I picked the multicolor beads!

Just babbling, break is over...back to the Peacock! :XD:


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> This new green Holbrook is going lots faster than the pink one. I'm on repeat 15 of the Body Chart 2 and am really pleased with the way the beads are looking. Have ya'll ever been surprised by your yarn? I decided I needed more light so I moved the Ott light from my sewing area to my knitting chair. WOW! The difference that natural light makes is amazing! I didn't realize this yarn has so many colors! I need to rename this project to Peacock Green Holbrook because it has all those almost iridescent colors....blues, all the greens, teals, ets. I'm really glad now I picked the multicolor beads!
> 
> Just babbling, break is over...back to the Peacock! :XD:


It sounds gorgeous! I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## AlderRose

Ooooohhhh! Deeknits, This new shawl sounds scrumptious with the Peacock Green AND beads, too.


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> This new green Holbrook is going lots faster than the pink one. I'm on repeat 15 of the Body Chart 2 and am really pleased with the way the beads are looking. Have ya'll ever been surprised by your yarn? I decided I needed more light so I moved the Ott light from my sewing area to my knitting chair. WOW! The difference that natural light makes is amazing! I didn't realize this yarn has so many colors! I need to rename this project to Peacock Green Holbrook because it has all those almost iridescent colors....blues, all the greens, teals, ets. I'm really glad now I picked the multicolor beads!
> 
> Just babbling, break is over...back to the Peacock! :XD:


Ooooooohhhhhh... I can't wait either! Sounds fabulous!


----------



## cdninswe

stevieland
Ooooooohhhhhh... I can't wait either! Sounds fabulous![/quote said:


> Who are you and what have you done with our - "I-dont-do-beads - Dee"?


----------



## Deeknits

LOL! I've been corrupted!


----------



## Dreamfli

I have number 3 on needles. Finally going to finish something with the purple yarn. Making it for my oldest daughter. She loved the baby blue one I made and drooled over the red one.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dreamfli said:


> I have number 3 on needles. Finally going to finish something with the purple yarn. Making it for my oldest daughter. She loved the baby blue one I made and drooled over the red one.


Fortunate daughter! Drooling pays off! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

You are really enjoying Holbrook. I am sure your daughter will love this one.

Sue


Dreamfli said:


> I have number 3 on needles. Finally going to finish something with the purple yarn. Making it for my oldest daughter. She loved the baby blue one I made and drooled over the red one.


----------



## seamus

Fortunate daughter! Drooling pays off. Hmmm, I don't know about that Dee - could have fooled me.


----------



## EqLady

I'm feeling guilty over neglecting Holbrook. Finished and delivered the prayer shawl, got the Christmas tree and decorations up, feeling time pressure over the baby blanket with the baby due in mid-January and me a little more than half done, got Church bake sale baking done and am now chopping 6 cups of nuts for my own sweet tooth. Maybe after Christmas I'll get back to it...


----------



## AlderRose

You know the saying, "Life happens when you've made other plans"? Well, we could put a twist on it and say "Life happens when you're knitting a Holbrook."

Our DD & 2 GDs who have been living in TN will be moving back to OR this week & I've been trying to make room for them. I spent the morning sorting thru fleeces that I've kept thru the years. There are 9 rubbermaid tubs full of shades of brown & grey wool ready to go to the wool mill to be turned into roving or yarn and another 6 tubs of white that I need to process. 

I give credit to the soft Merino I've been making these lace shawls with for the impressive line-up of garbage bags of wool that didn't make the grade. 

Do you realize how much room all of that took up? Ugh! 

I think I deserve a reward for tackling that job.... Hmmm, there's a really pretty dark teal dainty lacy thing growing on my knitting needles that will just fit the bill.


----------



## britgirl

Good for you. You definitely deserve a reward. So what is the dark teal lacy thing on your needles? Another Holbrook?

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> You know the saying, "Life happens when you've made other plans"? Well, we could put a twist on it and say "Life happens when you're knitting a Holbrook."
> 
> Our DD & 2 GDs who have been living in TN will be moving back to OR this week & I've been trying to make room for them. I spent the morning sorting thru fleeces that I've kept thru the years. There are 9 rubbermaid tubs full of shades of brown & grey wool ready to go to the wool mill to be turned into roving or yarn and another 6 tubs of white that I need to process.
> 
> I give credit to the soft Merino I've been making these lace shawls with for the impressive line-up of garbage bags of wool that didn't make the grade.
> 
> Do you realize how much room all of that took up? Ugh!
> 
> I think I deserve a reward for tackling that job.... Hmmm, there's a really pretty dark teal dainty lacy thing growing on my knitting needles that will just fit the bill.


----------



## seamus

Well Rose - it all sounds as though you have everything under control as usual, although I must admit that in this case, I am somewhat confused. I hope your dear D and 2 GD's get settled in nicely in time to welcome Santa, and you get Holbrook done in time for us all to see it. Keep calm and don't over do things. Regards, Ada.


----------



## AlderRose

I'm playing mind games with test knitting Liz. After finishing a very generous one in fingering, I'm trying one in fine lace weight. It feels like I'm knitting for a doll. 

Actually, I may be a bit loopy from getting too much essence of Moth Balls. If I were a moth, I'd sure stay clear of the stuff. 

Wondering what DH is going to say when he sees these containers of wool waiting to be loaded in the car. If he starts hyperventilating, I'll take him out to see the stuff that didn't make the cut.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> I'm playing mind games with test knitting Liz. After finishing a very generous one in fingering, I'm trying one in fine lace weight. It feels like I'm knitting for a doll.
> 
> Actually, I may be a bit loopy from getting too much essence of Moth Balls. If I were a moth, I'd sure stay clear of the stuff.
> 
> Wondering what DH is going to say when he sees these containers of wool waiting to be loaded in the car. If he starts hyperventilating, I'll take him out to see the stuff that didn't make the cut.


You're cracking me up, Rose!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seamus

She is cracking me up too Cathy Ann, I didn't think a person could find so much trouble in one day. Into the moth balls, knitting something on her needles, but not sure what it is, The sheep have been producing the wrong wool, and now she has to meet husband and explain herself along with the moth balls. What would we do without our Rose to keep us all entertained? Ada..


----------



## AlderRose

I sure don't feel like I have everything under control, Ada. The area where DD & GDs will be "living" has my 4 harness loom in it. Now, how do you disguise a loom? I pushed it into a corner and said, "See ya later." 

And what do you do with all that wool that didn't make the grade? I had it in sturdy garbage bags... sat on it to condense it, then tied the bag shut. But now it's free of its restraints and is expanding. Who knows how much room it will be taking up the next time I go out there to work. I've used it before as ground cover, putting ground cloth and chips on top... but it's wet and cold outside and I'm made of sugar and will melt. Well, maybe what I think is sugar is just crushed moth balls.


----------



## seamus

Hummm - well now that is a conundrum you have got to sort out. I am surprised you let the wool catch you like that. Are you still sniffing moth balls? First thing I would do is put the moth balls in with the wool, and let them expand together. Then when they have done that, make them into a mattress for April. She will be very thankful, but the only draw back there is they will all want one in the barn. I am assuming you managed to talk dear hubby into loading up the good wool? Oh my, what a day, but how lovely when DD and DGC move in. They will be very helpful I'm sure. Is the lace you are working on still where it should be?? Tomorrow is another day Rose, now you can rest. Keep smiling, Ada.


----------



## AlderRose

I took DH to show him all of the wool I'm tossing and we were about knocked over by the essence of mothballs. No wonder I was feeling fuzzy brained. I think tomorrow I will open the door and windows before doing any serious work out there. 

I bet I have enough wool for a nice downy mattress, but don't think April would appreciate it. Knowing her, she'd check it out really well, though. She's a curious cat in sheep's clothing.


----------



## Allestaria

Well here is my holbrook that I finished 2 weeks ago and got it blocked. My blocking abilities are horrible. But it is the second item I've ever blocked. 

Its done in acrylic and was 'killed' 

The blue one is my Elizabeth that was also done in acrylic and killed. 

I would post pictures of the wilshire but my mom already took it and I didn't get pictures. And Edwina hasn't been blocked yet.


----------



## britgirl

Those are both beautiful. You did a superb job on them.

Sue


Allestaria said:


> Well here is my holbrook that I finished 2 weeks ago and got it blocked. My blocking abilities are horrible. But it is the second item I've ever blocked.
> 
> Its done in acrylic and was 'killed'
> 
> The blue one is my Elizabeth that was also done in acrylic and killed.
> 
> I would post pictures of the wilshire but my mom already took it and I didn't get pictures. And Edwina hasn't been blocked yet.


----------



## AlderRose

It is way cool that your Mom liked your Wilshire so much that she took it already. Don't worry about your blocking. It will improve as you get the hang of it. I sure like that Elizabeth... I think I'm partial to her. Great Job.


----------



## Debiknit

Both shawls look very nice. What yarn did you use on them?
As for you blocking, I see no problems, acrylic isn't all
that easy to block anyway. They look well blocked to me.
I like the colors too.


----------



## Dreamfli

They both look great. What yarn did you use? Love that blue.


----------



## Pocahontas

Beautiful shawls, Allestaria. I am so impressed with you ladies who are using acrylics and blocking them so perfectly. Kudos to you for knitting up four of Dee's amazing designs.


----------



## Allestaria

I used Etamin fingering weight acrylic from Ice yarns. The yarn was very easy to work with. And even though its a 'wrapped' yarn it seems really soft to me. 

The blue is a really deep shiny blue. Its one of my favorites. 

I've got a 5th on the needles now. Making my middle daughter the GlenAllen in the same yarn but in burgundy!


----------



## AlderRose

Allestaria, I think you have been bitten by the lace shawl bug. Do you dream of knitting when you sleep?


----------



## EqLady

Both are lovely!


----------



## roed2er

Our son's wedding was this last weekend; my outfit for the rehearsal dinner was planned to showcase my recently finished Holbrook - done in black pearl knitpicks gloss lace weight. Super success, lots and lots of compliments. My daughter has surgery this week but then I will try to get some pics. Thank you Dee! Now to finished off a few more Christmas gifts and then do the rectangular Elizabeth -- can hardly wait. Debi


----------



## stevieland

Allestaria said:


> Well here is my holbrook that I finished 2 weeks ago and got it blocked. My blocking abilities are horrible. But it is the second item I've ever blocked.
> 
> Its done in acrylic and was 'killed'
> 
> The blue one is my Elizabeth that was also done in acrylic and killed.
> 
> I would post pictures of the wilshire but my mom already took it and I didn't get pictures. And Edwina hasn't been blocked yet.


These both look fantastic! Your acrylic blocking skill is excellent. And they are knitting beautifully. I don't know which one I like better. I must say that is a gorgeous blue color on the Elizabeth. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

roed2er said:


> Our son's wedding was this last weekend; my outfit for the rehearsal dinner was planned to showcase my recently finished Holbrook - done in black pearl knitpicks gloss lace weight. Super success, lots and lots of compliments. My daughter has surgery this week but then I will try to get some pics. Thank you Dee! Now to finished off a few more Christmas gifts and then do the rectangular Elizabeth -- can hardly wait. Debi


I can't wait to see the pics! How did you do with the black? I still have black in my stash by am afraid to use it... but I want my own black shawl! Maybe later in 2013.


----------



## roed2er

stevieland said:


> roed2er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our son's wedding was this last weekend; my outfit for the rehearsal dinner was planned to showcase my recently finished Holbrook - done in black pearl knitpicks gloss lace weight. Super success, lots and lots of compliments. My daughter has surgery this week but then I will try to get some pics. Thank you Dee! Now to finished off a few more Christmas gifts and then do the rectangular Elizabeth -- can hardly wait. Debi
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the pics! How did you do with the black? I still have black in my stash by am afraid to use it... but I want my own black shawl! Maybe later in 2013.
Click to expand...

I did fine with the black as long as I was wearing my glasses and not my contacts. The gloss lace has good stitch definition and I used the new Sunstruck needles. Matter of fact, I brought it to the hospital with me today -- so easy to throw on and off as temps in the different waiting rooms shifted. Not sure what started more conversation; the Holbrook or the socks I am working on! It's going to be a long night, I am ready to start the heel flap on the sock I just started this morning -- I may get it done by tomorrow at this rate. Debi


----------



## stevieland

roed2er said:


> I did fine with the black as long as I was wearing my glasses and not my contacts. The gloss lace has good stitch definition and I used the new Sunstruck needles. Matter of fact, I brought it to the hospital with me today -- so easy to throw on and off as temps in the different waiting rooms shifted. Not sure what started more conversation; the Holbrook or the socks I am working on! It's going to be a long night, I am ready to start the heel flap on the sock I just started this morning -- I may get it done by tomorrow at this rate. Debi


So sorry, I realized that I didn't read your previous message closely enough... how is your daughter doing? And you too... I know it must be hard waiting for your daughter to get out of surgery....Can you keep us updated? Please forgive my oversight.


----------



## roed2er

I came home for a bit -- our youngest (28 years old but still my baby) as been battling chronic kidney issues and finally yesterday, the left kidney had atrophied to only 6% functioning and was being rejected so they removed it. She is doing better today and I needed a break. I did get a sock half knitted! Debi


----------



## nanciann

My youngest is 55 and yes will always be my baby. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## britgirl

Debi, My thoughts are with you and your family. Hope your daughter will have a good recovery.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose

Debi,
I'll be praying for your "baby" and you. I don't know about you, but when I have to wait in a hospital, I sure am glad for something to do with my hands. PTL for my knitting.

Rosalie


----------



## stevieland

Oh Debi... how scary for your daughter and you and the whole family. Please keep us posted of her progress. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## roed2er

It's late on Sunday but I am finally home -- ready to sleep in my own bed and know that tomorrow, the only expectations for my day are my job and MY stuff! Our daughter is recovering nicely -- moving pretty well, napping periodically, and no signs of infection. Her two boys have school tomorrow and there are rides lined up each way with a friend bringing in dinner. I willl head back up Thursday to take her in for the one week follow up but in the meantime -- she and I can each step back into our own lives. I so appreciate all your prayers and well wishes; this daughter has been thru so much. Now -- to try and make a dent in my holiday gift knitting! Debi


----------



## britgirl

Debi, I am glad to hear that your daughter is recovering well. I am sure she has really appreciated you being there. I hope that you will get some time now to wind down. I know that something like that is so draining. Concentrate on your job and your stuff, but do try and relax a little too. I will continue to keep your daughter and all your family in my prayers as you continue along the path of recovery.

Sue


roed2er said:


> It's late on Sunday but I am finally home -- ready to sleep in my own bed and know that tomorrow, the only expectations for my day are my job and MY stuff! Our daughter is recovering nicely -- moving pretty well, napping periodically, and no signs of infection. Her two boys have school tomorrow and there are rides lined up each way with a friend bringing in dinner. I willl head back up Thursday to take her in for the one week follow up but in the meantime -- she and I can each step back into our own lives. I so appreciate all your prayers and well wishes; this daughter has been thru so much. Now -- to try and make a dent in my holiday gift knitting! Debi


----------



## stevieland

Debi, thanks for the update. Thank goodness your daughter is recovering nicely... and like Sue said, take care of yourself as well. You are a good mom, bless your heart.


----------



## AlderRose

Amen!!!


----------



## AlderRose

Our DD and 2 GDs from TN have returned to us this past week. In order to make room for all of their stuff, we are sorting and tossing, so to speak. A load of stuff got "tossed" at the local Thrift Shop this morning. Ellie, the GD you are all familiar with, was "helping," chattering beside us as we made our trips from the car to the back of the shop. I set down my last load and turned to find no chattering side kick. "Ellie?" No answer. "Ellie!!" Nothing. She wasn't with DD either. "ELLIE!!!" Everyone was looking for her: shopkeepers, customers, adjacent shopkeepers. We looked in the shop, the street, nearby stores, our car, other people's cars. Nothing. We called 911. I was bawling. The police called me on my cell phone. As I was talking to them, here came one of the Thrift Shop workers with a very humble little Ellie. She had been playing her hiding game and had played it very well. He had found her hiding in the long coats on the shop floor. Be still my heart! From then on, Miss Ellie stayed by my side, chattering away, reassuring me every minute or so with, "Ma, I not hiding!"


----------



## britgirl

Gosh, that had to have been so scary. I am glad that all was well. Somehow I have the feeling Ellie won't be playing that game again for a while.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Our DD and 2 GDs from TN have returned to us this past week. In order to make room for all of their stuff, we are sorting and tossing, so to speak. A load of stuff got "tossed" at the local Thrift Shop this morning. Ellie, the GD you are all familiar with, was "helping," chattering beside us as we made our trips from the car to the back of the shop. I set down my last load and turned to find no chattering side kick. "Ellie?" No answer. "Ellie!!" Nothing. She wasn't with DD either. "ELLIE!!!" Everyone was looking for her: shopkeepers, customers, adjacent shopkeepers. We looked in the shop, the street, nearby stores, our car, other people's cars. Nothing. We called 911. I was bawling. The police called me on my cell phone. As I was talking to them, here came one of the Thrift Shop workers with a very humble little Ellie. She had been playing her hiding game and had played it very well. He had found her hiding in the long coats on the shop floor. Be still my heart! From then on, Miss Ellie stayed by my side, chattering away, reassuring me every minute or so with, "Ma, I not hiding!"


----------



## roed2er

Pacific Rose said:


> Our DD and 2 GDs from TN have returned to us this past week. In order to make room for all of their stuff, we are sorting and tossing, so to speak. A load of stuff got "tossed" at the local Thrift Shop this morning. Ellie, the GD you are all familiar with, was "helping," chattering beside us as we made our trips from the car to the back of the shop. I set down my last load and turned to find no chattering side kick. "Ellie?" No answer. "Ellie!!" Nothing. She wasn't with DD either. "ELLIE!!!" Everyone was looking for her: shopkeepers, customers, adjacent shopkeepers. We looked in the shop, the street, nearby stores, our car, other people's cars. Nothing. We called 911. I was bawling. The police called me on my cell phone. As I was talking to them, here came one of the Thrift Shop workers with a very humble little Ellie. She had been playing her hiding game and had played it very well. He had found her hiding in the long coats on the shop floor. Be still my heart! From then on, Miss Ellie stayed by my side, chattering away, reassuring me every minute or so with, "Ma, I not hiding!"


Oh my! What a fright you must have had! Glad she is back safe - Debi


----------



## AlderRose

I tell you what, I was one scared grandma. It took all the starch right out of me. I've been ready for bedtime to arrive for hours.


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> I tell you what, I was one scared grandma. It took all the starch right out of me. I've been ready for bedtime to arrive for hours.


I have to say I was scared for you while I was reading your adventure. So glad she was found safe. Whew!


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Our DD and 2 GDs from TN have returned to us this past week. In order to make room for all of their stuff, we are sorting and tossing, so to speak. A load of stuff got "tossed" at the local Thrift Shop this morning. Ellie, the GD you are all familiar with, was "helping," chattering beside us as we made our trips from the car to the back of the shop. I set down my last load and turned to find no chattering side kick. "Ellie?" No answer. "Ellie!!" Nothing. She wasn't with DD either. "ELLIE!!!" Everyone was looking for her: shopkeepers, customers, adjacent shopkeepers. We looked in the shop, the street, nearby stores, our car, other people's cars. Nothing. We called 911. I was bawling. The police called me on my cell phone. As I was talking to them, here came one of the Thrift Shop workers with a very humble little Ellie. She had been playing her hiding game and had played it very well. He had found her hiding in the long coats on the shop floor. Be still my heart! From then on, Miss Ellie stayed by my side, chattering away, reassuring me every minute or so with, "Ma, I not hiding!"


I just read this.... OMG.... heart attack time! You poor thing, how terrifying. Thanks goodness it all ended well.


----------



## seamus

Hi Rose - I am holidaying with my son in Halifax, but I did catch all you went through with Ellie. When I was very small I disappeared from the garden. My parents looked for me all over hell's half acre and couldn't find me.They were searching for a long time and finally found me in the hen house asleep in the hay with the hens. Apparently the hens had not as much as sniffed at me, but left me to sleep, but like you heart attack time was very close. Hope you are yourself again now. Happy holidays, Ada.


----------



## stevieland

I wanted to take a moment and wish a very Merry Christmas to the Sensational Shawlettes! Thanks from the bottom of my heart for your support, your friendship and your humor. You all have made this one of my best years ever and I am so grateful. 

I raise my egg nog to another year of learning together and creating beautiful lace!!! Big hugs to everyone!


----------



## SweetLorraine

stevieland said:


> I wanted to take a moment and wish a very Merry Christmas to the Sensational Shawlettes! Thanks from the bottom of my heart for your support, your friendship and your humor. You all have made this one of my best years ever and I am so grateful.
> 
> I raise my egg nog to another year of learning together and creating beautiful lace!!! Big hugs to everyone!


Same to you and all the other Shawlettes! Family time!!


----------



## britgirl

It has been a great year thanks especially to Dee. To think that a year ago I had never knitted a lace shawl. I would never believe that I would learn to knit a lace shawl, and become so addicted to them. I definitely have charts under my belt now, and look forward to the challenges that Dee will bring with her designs in the New Year.

Merry Christmas to all and a Very Happy Lace Knitting New Year.

Sue
quote=SweetLorraine]


stevieland said:


> I wanted to take a moment and wish a very Merry Christmas to the Sensational Shawlettes! Thanks from the bottom of my heart for your support, your friendship and your humor. You all have made this one of my best years ever and I am so grateful.
> 
> I raise my egg nog to another year of learning together and creating beautiful lace!!! Big hugs to everyone!


Same to you and all the other Shawlettes! Family time!![/quote]


----------



## EqLady

I never thought I would learn to knit from a chart - and love it - let alone knit a lace anything! Thank you, Dee, for the beautiful patterns, and to all of you for the encouragement.


----------



## Pocahontas

stevieland said:


> I wanted to take a moment and wish a very Merry Christmas to the Sensational Shawlettes! Thanks from the bottom of my heart for your support, your friendship and your humor. You all have made this one of my best years ever and I am so grateful.
> 
> I raise my egg nog to another year of learning together and creating beautiful lace!!! Big hugs to everyone!


Merry Christmas Dee. Thank you for all you have been to us girls this past year. We have learned so much, enjoyed our cyber friendships and look forward to more lace knitting in 2013. We appreciate you as mentor and friend.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to my fellow shawlettes. You gals continue to AMAZE me with your exceptional talent and your incredible eye for color and texture. A toast to us all !!


----------



## DanaKay

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays To All my cyber family,
and a Very Blessed New Year!
May all your Blessings be HUGH and your troubles small.

Thank you Dee for a wonderful year of Lace, and especially for your friendship. Health, Wealth, Happiness and Joy to you.


----------



## Dreamfli

Merry Christmas to everyone. We celebrated tonight with our family. A great time was had by all.

Thank you Dee for your great patterns! I have learned so much and look forward to a year full of new challenges and fun knits.


----------



## mamared1949

Merry Christmas one and all. I am having Christmas with my daughter and son-in-law today and I will be wearing my Alex for the first time. Here in California is is raining terribly so it is a perfect time to wear it.

Linda


----------



## AlderRose

Merry Christmas from the drizzly Central Oregon Coast. We are counting our blessings. ... and I count you all among them.


----------



## nanciann

Merry Christmas to one and all...from only partly sunny Arizona. It's cold here only 63 degrees.


----------



## roed2er

Merry Christmas from Iowa --- tonight, I will be wearing my Holbrook to church. Thank you all for including me in the shawlettes! Debi


----------



## Deeknits

A very belated Merry Christmass to all my Sister Shawlettes and to Dee....our illustrious mentor! Beast and I had a fabulous Christmas. Fabulous on my part just because he's still here and getting healthier every day. At the last Drs visit we were told his cancer is undetectable! 

My New Years wish is that we all have a Happy and Healthy New Year!! :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose

Deeknits,
Now that's one of the best Christmas gifts a couple could get. 

Two late Christmas gifts arrived at our house this evening: 13 & 9 year old GD's. Momma retrieved them from the airport and brought them home. It was fun listening to them giggle and squeal as they inspected their new "digs."


----------



## britgirl

That is great news. 
May you and your family also have a very Happy and Healthy New Year.

Sue


Deeknits said:


> A very belated Merry Christmass to all my Sister Shawlettes and to Dee....our illustrious mentor! Beast and I had a fabulous Christmas. Fabulous on my part just because he's still here and getting healthier every day. At the last Drs visit we were told his cancer is undetectable!
> 
> My New Years wish is that we all have a Happy and Healthy New Year!! :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady

Deeknits said:


> A very belated Merry Christmass to all my Sister Shawlettes and to Dee....our illustrious mentor! Beast and I had a fabulous Christmas. Fabulous on my part just because he's still here and getting healthier every day. At the last Drs visit we were told his cancer is undetectable!
> 
> My New Years wish is that we all have a Happy and Healthy New Year!! :thumbup:


great news!


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> A very belated Merry Christmass to all my Sister Shawlettes and to Dee....our illustrious mentor! Beast and I had a fabulous Christmas. Fabulous on my part just because he's still here and getting healthier every day. At the last Drs visit we were told his cancer is undetectable!
> 
> My New Years wish is that we all have a Happy and Healthy New Year!! :thumbup:


YAY!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am soooo happy to hear that the cancer is undetectable!!! That is a great New Year to celebrate!!! Dee, I am thrilled for you, and a bit choked up too... you both deserve the very best. Please give Doug a big hug for me, okay?


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> Please give Doug a big hug for me, okay?


It will be my pleasure!!!! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tove

2012 has been a roller coaster year of emotions for us with mostly pain and sorrow. The grandchildren are all too young to understand so when with them it is like being in another, happy world....but of course they can't be around all the time. 

Thanks to Dee I found a method of keeping focused with considerably fewer tears shed. With her talents I learned the joy of knitting lace using the Ashton pattern. When finished I felt confident enough to go to the Holbrook - I'm almost done and am now looking forward to the next one. Such incredible therapy.....thank you Dee.


----------



## AlderRose

Tove, Here's hoping that the New Year brings fewer tears for you. It's hard to read charts with tear flooded eyes.


----------



## Tove

Pacific Rose said:


> Tove, Here's hoping that the New Year brings fewer tears for you. It's hard to read charts with tear flooded eyes.


Thank you, and you're so right about the reading of charts....LOL, I've had my fair share of knitting backwards


----------



## DanaKay

Doing the "happy dance" for you and hubby Deeknits! Fantastic news! A very Blessed New Year to you both.


----------



## Deeknits

Thanks, Everyone! Right now we're cautiously optimistic about the future but that's still better than the alternative!

On to more happy news.....the green Holbrook is finished! I'll be blocking it tomorrow and hopefully taking some decent pics if the weather will cooperate!


----------



## EqLady

With Christmas and new year's past, I finally picked up Holbrook again today. Six rows into Border chart 1, I have a question: do the stitch counts between the markers change on each row? On row 6, I only had 15 stitches whereas I started with 17. My mind isn't quite around this yet, so I may need to tink.


----------



## Deeknits

EqLady said:


> With Christmas and new year's past, I finally picked up Holbrook again today. Six rows into Border chart 1, I have a question: do the stitch counts between the markers change on each row? On row 6, I only had 15 stitches whereas I started with 17. My mind isn't quite around this yet, so I may need to tink.


Yes, they do! Just follow the chart and you'll be OK...promise! The rows change depending on how many SSK/K2TOG/YO you do. When you do that middle part be sure you read your stitches, make sure you've done the right stitches, as well as counting the number of stitches. I've done 2 Holbrooks now and I promise it'll all work out!

As soon as this blasted weather clears up I'll post pics.


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, Dee - I'll carry on!


----------



## CathyAnn

I've just heard from our friend, Umozabeads, via a PM! I had been missing her and her wonderful humor, and here's what she said:

"First of all, I have to apologize for taking so long to answer; I haven't been online in a long time. My MS is centered in my spine and it has decided that I am not going to be able to sit up for more than 15 minutes at a time. Also there is a great deal of pain involved and I am allergic to opiates so no pain killers. I really miss being online and definitely miss my KALs! I am constantly going to the doctor and this week I am hoping that they will approve me for the new MS vest which would help me considerably. Please tell everyone that I miss them and I hope that everyone had a wonderful holiday season! I hope to be back online soon and especially look forward to Dee's new shawl Liz! Thanks for caring, Umoza"

For those of us who are inclined, let's say some prayers for her.....


----------



## Deeknits

Thanks for letting us know, I was thinking of her the other day. I'll definitely add her to my prayers.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139829-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

